# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Форумчане из Питера и Ленинградской области

## Инна Р.

Ну вот пусть это будет наш маленький закуток! 
Земляки и землячки, девочки и мальчики, старожилы форума и новички и те, кто пока подглядывают... Заходите, располагайтесь, знакомьтесь, общайтесь!  :Ok: 
Петровночка, Диоген - вылезайте из подполья... Где то пропала моя Лануля. Ларо4ка мало пишет... и все все новенькие... - вам местечко для бесед. Давайте тут беседовать о наших Питерских делах.  :Aga:

----------


## Марья

А я буду просто в гости заходить, можно?  :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

Я тоже хотела у тебя отметиться  :Oj: , потом подумала - Маришка скажет - "ну  никуда от неё не уедениться" :biggrin: и не стала :biggrin:. А Маришка сама такая! :flower:  Конечно, можно!!! :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

А что это вы тут будете делать? kuku

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Водку  пьянствовать  :Pivo:   и  безобразия  нарушать :Ha: 
Всем  привет! Инна, отличная  мысль!  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

24 апреля мы с Ларо4кой посетили свадебную ярмарку в Ленэкспо. Смотреть было нечего - впечатление аховое... где вся наша праздничная индустрия мегаполиса???
ни одного ведущего, ни музыки, ни фото - видео представителей , несколько салонов с платьями приехали и цветы. у входа одинокий лимузин.
может кто то смог побывать там 25 или 26 и там уже было что посмотреть??? 
Расскажите! 
А мы с Ларисой зато поболтали отлично на 2 этаже за чашечкой кофе. :biggrin:
К следующей ярмарке можно скооперироваться, нашлепать демо дисков и поставить там кого то вручать молодым, например. А скооперироваться, что б подешевле для каждого получилось! Как вам такая идея?

----------


## KAlinchik

*innca*,
 А тем, кто побывал в Юкках и проникся Питером до мозга костей,можно принимать участие?

----------


## Инна Р.

Принимать участие можно вообще всем! Просто беседуем о наших, Питерских проблемах или особенностях! Так что заглядывайте, отмечайтесь - мы не против! :biggrin:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Инна! Сегодня  дала  объяву  в  Шансе. С 4  мая  будем  6  номеров  вместе  куковать ))))
Взяла  6, так  как  денюшек  муж   мало  на  праздники  оставил, и  хочу  попробовать.  Если  результат  будет,  то  проплачу  ещё.

Спасибо  за  подсказку!

----------


## Инна Р.

Пока что не за что спасибы говорить!!! Вон у меня эти дни вообще телефон молчит... Надо было тебе чуть пораньше - что б детские выпускные набрать! :smile: Ну с почином тебя! Бум надеяться! Покукуем вместе! :biggrin:

----------


## Петровна

> Петровночка.... - вылезайте из подполья... :


А я туточки!:[img]http://s7.******info/800ed41584a9589c2ba759963752d492.gif[/img] 

И всегда готова....
встречаться [img]http://s17.******info/65ace96196811c664645a9128e14a867.gif[/img], общаться [img]http://s5.******info/94df5dc9a2636a8d87749618d99b3f27.gif[/img]     ,   [img]http://s2.******info/73e8e247915e7fbb07a7a49121a70186.gif[/img], дружить [img]http://s14.******info/9459b21a412cb936da623c03bd3acf50.gif[/img].

----------


## Инна Р.

Привет, Ириша!!!
Всех, кто готов:встречаться , общаться  , , дружить, надеюсь пригласить в конце июня к себе на дачу. На пару-тройку дней... 
Кто как на это смотрит? :Ha:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Вау! Блестящая  мысль!  Только  бы  я  была  свободна!  А  где  дача?

----------


## Петровна

> Кто как на это смотрит?


Белые ночи, живописная природа, отличная компания  :Aga: 
Как от такого можно ​отказаться? Я только ЗА! :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

Дача под Кингиссепом. 120 км от города. Если не хватит машин можно поездом. 3 часа  :Vah: , зато остановка прям у нашей деревни. Поле перейти и дома.  :Vah: .
Давайте 29,30 и 1 июля ? :smile:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Инночка!  Мне  поездку  может  сорвать  только  мульон  евриков )))) Вот  такая   я  меркантильная ))) Но,  учитывая,  что  доселе  мне  таких  золотых  гор  никто  не  предлагал  я  еду!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну и отлично! На троих уже есть с кем сообразить! :biggrin:
Ждем остальных желающих.  :Aga:

----------


## Викторинка

Добрый вечер! 
А я опять хочу в ваш славный город (Я, правда, еще не была, но уже хотела :smile:). А вот сегодня случайно "побывала". На "puzkarapuz.ru" такой чудный ролик посмотрела :Aga: 
Это здесь:
http://letitbit.net/download/b6afa18...rburg.wmv.html
или здесь:
http://up-file.com/download/298fee1c...52ab85d4b50cc2
или здесь: http://uploadbox.com/files/8Sfjqd2Djd
Ну скажите, как тут удержишься от полета фантазии...?!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Приезжай, викторинка. правда. я опять всех за город прилашаю. На этот раз далеко за город. Но, если приедешь - гостиницу организуем, что б ты город мола посмотреть.  :Aga:

----------


## lezi

Иннусик,а Эстония пригородом Питера считается? Мне и до дачи ближе чем тебе :Aga:

----------


## ЖасМи

Иннуль, привет!  :flower: . Ох, беспокойная ты наша! :smile:. Я думаю, что нам и заявлять громко не надо, что мы обязательно приедем! Вот только опять три дня - не мало? :rolleyes:

----------


## Викторинка

*innca*,
Спасибо, Инна! :flower: 
Знаю, что мысли материальны, если очень хочется, то, конечно, сбудется!
Наверное, реализую свое желание в следующем году - к тому времени чуть подрастет мой Сашик и тоже сможет насладиться прекрасным.

----------


## Инна Р.

*lezi*,
 Танюш, я вас уже персонально приглашала! Тее действительно ближе!
Главное по датам смотрите - удобно или нет - никто на эти дни ничего не взял?! :redface:
Жаннусь - дя я ж выгонять не собираюсь, просто сто пудово - на выходные работы у всех возникнут... сами разбежитесь :frown:

----------


## Вета

Ох, Иннуська, как "налетим" к тебе на огонёк!!! :Vah:  :Oj:  :flower: :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

:Ok:  Летите! Из удобств - горячая вода, баня, туалет на участке, и кому не достанется кроватей - половая жизнь!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Кто как на это смотрит?


 :069: ВСЕГДА ГОТОВЫ!!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Можно подсчет начинать... сразу скажу - ограничиваемся на 14 человек. Больше мне никак не разместить + нас трое. :frown:
1.Ксюша(СПб)
2.Жанна
3.Виктор (Жаннин)
4.Таня (Эстония)
5.Петровна (СПб)
6.Таня -Курочка
7. Иришка Бафф
8. Сережа (Иришкин)
9. Аня (Вета).
10. Мариша - Гармония (?) - собиралась, но что то тут не отметилась еще

Осталось мало мест! Вета, Анют, если ты не одна - пиши, тоже самое остальным! :smile:

----------


## ЖасМи

> просто сто пудово - на выходные работы у всех возникнут... сами разбежитесь


ОХ! Твои слова да Богу в уши! :biggrin:. Так ведь слетаем, денюшку заработаем - и опять к тебе проедать :biggrin:. Ты не против?

----------


## Инна Р.

Не, я не против - можете на все лето поселиться :smile:, а у меня вот 2 июля свадьба взята, поэтому 1 я с дачи отчалю... даже не знаю, может с воскресенья начинать сбор?

----------


## lezi

Если все успеют после субботы приехать,то можно и в воскресенье.

----------


## Инна Р.

Спрашиваю ВСЕХ ! Ребята, может в воскресенье 28 назначим сбор???
А 1 разъезд (хотя если кому раньше уехать нужно - это возможно - проводим на поезд посадим до Питера). Если кто 28 не сможет - можно приехать самостоятельно 29, как доехать я распишу подробно, а там встретим - прогуляемся через чисто поле до станции. Жду ваших мнений! :smile:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Инночка,  как  скажешь-  под  тебя  подстроимся.

Я  сегодня  уже  составляю  тебе  компанию  в  Рекламе - Шанс )))

Подождем  результатов.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Я сегодня уже составляю тебе компанию в Рекламе - Шанс


Вот, ребята, видите... Ксюша могла бы написать - я сегодня уже отбиваю твоих клиентов в Рекламе - Шанс, а она пишет - составляю тебе компанию.... При этом мы обе не умираем от избытка клиентов, но вот увидите - и от их недостатка не умрем!
Каждому свое и каждому хватит! :smile:
Удачи, тебе, Ксюша!  :Ok:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Иннусь,  самое  удивительное,  что  телефон  молчит  ))))))

У  больных  хорошо  развита  взаимовыручка (с)

Тем  более,  что  у  нас  с  тобой  ценовая  политика  разная :))

----------


## Инна Р.

И у меня молчит... Но ты быстро однако хочешь!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

Иннусь!!!Я  просто обалдеваю- мне до твоей дачи ехать СТОЛЬКО ЖЕ. СКОЛЬКО И ТЕБЕ!!!:tongue:пРИКИНЬ? :Ha:

----------


## Инна Р.

Танюш, а тебе не через Питер ехать? Или ты на машине? Расскажи, что ты имела ввиду, как ты можешь туда добраться минуя Питер?

----------


## Курица

Псков-Гдов- Добручи-Гостицы-Сланцы-Кингисепп=218 км ; из Печор до Пскова-56 км, ИТОГО=274 км, если на машине, но мне (наверное)-автобусом придется...

----------


## Mazaykina

> надеюсь пригласить в конце июня к себе на дачу


Инночка, а в середине июля не пригласишь? :wink:
Вот что значит давно не забегать...  тут такие темы рождаются.  :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Курица*,
 Танюш Гдовский поезд у нас останавливается, а он через Псков не едет????

*Mazaykina*,
 Мариша, в июле столько дней мне не выкроить, но если ты в Питере будешь так я тебя просто так приглашаю - в любое время - я твоя!!!

----------


## Марисоль

> 10. Мариша - Гармония (?) - собиралась, но что то тут не отметилась еще


Я здесь!!! Из памяти и из списков не вычеркивайте!!! Всех люблю , скучаю,
Очень хочется всех вас снова обнять!!! Работы нет вообще, вот только бы семейные  проблемы не помешали, буду надеяться, уже предвкушая встречу 
с   В А М И !!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Мариша, бум ждать! Тебе дл моей дачи ближе всех :biggrin:!

----------


## Курица

> Танюш Гдовский поезд у нас останавливается, а он через Псков не едет????


Бум узнавать!



> Очень хочется всех вас снова обнять!!!


И мне-зарыться в Гармоничных марининых формах и ...щекотать ее, щекотать,,,,чтоб смеялась и забыла про 


> семейные проблемы


Гармошечка-Душечка, до встречи в Эфире!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> сли ты в Питере будешь так я тебя просто так приглашаю - в любое время - я твоя


Буду! И обязательно встретимся!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Буду! И обязательно встретимся!


 :Ok: :smile: :flower:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Вот, Иннуся,  сегодня  один  клиент  позвонил  по  газете.  Я  ему  сумму  озвучила,  и  меня  прям  ошарашило-  я  же  тебе  рекламу  делаю )))))

У  меня  дорого-  у  тебя  нет,  вот  ща  все  к  тебе  и  ломанутся  :))

----------


## Инна Р.

Свадьба на 26 июля???

Ксюш, а ты там что написала в рекламе??? Я тебе велела про детские праздники там писать. На детские там рекламы нет и никто не берется. Твоя цена на свадьбы для газеты дороговато и моя тоже... на 26 звонили - сказали дорого, тут за 7000 предлагают.
Так что мы с тобой обе для других рекламу даем.



Ксюш, вот увидела - Максим П. на свадебном портале засветился http://www.svadbaspb.ru/12.shtml?idq...=9&last=1#ans1
А почему тебя там не светит твой пиар - агент???

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Иннусь,  она  где-то  в  личку  пишет,  где-то  подсвечивает....))))

Я  не  знаю  где  именно  она  наскребает  заказы.

Ладно,  попиарю  тебя  ещё  четыре  номера  и  будя ))))

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну вот :frown:, я там одна останусь???
Надеюсь, ты хоть 1 работу успеешь взять, а то останусь я виноватой... :Oj: 
Ксюш, готова к завтрешней свадьбе? Удачно тебе отработать!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Нет,  не  готова...оттягиваю  момент... Деваться  некуда, отработаю.

Молодые,  правда,  тоже  особого  рвения  не  проявляют,  поэтому  я  умываю  руки )))


Кто  виноват?  в  чем?  Я  сама  давно  хотела  в  шанс  попробовать  рекламу  дать,  и  дала  то  только  шесть  номеров, для  проверки .

Я  тебе  наоборот,  очень  благодарна  за  поддержку.

----------


## Инна Р.

Я только собралась задание на сайте цену переписать в сторону увеличения, вроде как на лето десяток работ набрала, минимум есть необходимый, так сегодняшний звонок, что кто то за 7000 предлагает свадьбу отвести ввел меня в ступор... судорожно думаю - поднимать, не поднимать...

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

ИМХО, поднимать.

Ты  человек  профессиональный,  и  за  такую  работу  надо  брать  соответствующие  денежки.

----------


## Инна Р.

Спасибо, Ксюша, за коплим. :smile: Если б я еще и бизнесменка была... Но все таки рискну, подниму.  :Aga:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Усё. Отработала  эту  гадкую  свадьбу.

Всё  было против: у  ди-джея  музыка  не  скачивалась  накануне, я  в  пробке  застряла. Но  не  опоздала, все равно  за  час  приехала. 
Началось  все  с  претензий  брата  жениха, что  ему  штопор  не  дали  и  бутылки  не  открыли. Я  сначала  ему  на  его  резкость  сказала, что  не  имею  отношения  к  ресторану,  а  потом  в  микрофон  шутливо  попросила  штопор,  а  то,  дескать,  мы   устали  пальцы  гнуть.

Замудохали  они  меня  по  полной  и  за  столом  и  на  танц  поле.

В  итоге  все  меня  ооооочень  благодарили ,  аплодировали,  и  я  пришла  к  выводу,  что  даже  я  дешево  работаю.

Столько  сил  там  оставила.  Хорошо,  что  конкурсы  были  в  запасе. Израсходовала  почти  все  наработки  запланированные.

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки, обдумываю детали нашего с вами свидания.
Встал вопрос - готовить сами будем или опять кейтейринг заказать???
Плита, духовка, мангал и вода - все это есть. Горячая вода (посуду мыть тоже), хотя можно и одноразовой накупить, а с другой стороны - 3 раза в день суетиться на готовку... :Tu: 
Учитывая, что в Юкках нас обслуживали мои соседи по даче - надеюсь, что не откажутся в такую даль... заодно свою избушку проведают, но все же - жду ваших мнений!  :Oj:

----------


## lezi

*innca*,
 Иннуся,давай как ты решишь так и будет.Ты хозяйка тебе и решать.Скажешь готовить,будем готовить,скажешь соседи берут над нами шевство значит так тому и быть.Кормили в Юкках вкусно,только много.:biggrin:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Иннусь,  а  у  меня  горе-горькое:frown: Хотят  дачу  отнять,  богачи  чертовы.:mad:

У  нас  садоводство,  но  старенькое  и  хилинькое.  Прямо  на  озере. Документы-то  есть,  но  если  дома  палить  начнут,  то  тут  мы  бессильны.

Если   не  буду  участвовать  в  военных  действиях,  то  приеду  обязательно.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Если не буду участвовать в военных действиях, то приеду обязательно.


Сума сойти... Застрахуй по максимуму!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Сума сойти... Застрахуй по максимуму!


Страховать-то  особо  нечего. Мы  новый  дом  ещё  не  построили.

Само  место  шикарное,  да  и  детство  все  там  прошло,  и  девульки  мои  там  растут.  Сижу,  почти  рыдаю.:frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

Зарыдаешь тут, еще бы!
Надо что б у них интерес пропал... Справочку - что озеро радиоактивное  :Vah: , или массовые захоронения солдат.... Не знаю, что.   А если серьезно - ищите связи во властных структурах, желательно в силовых и желательно с высоким статусом. Только это действует в таких ситуациях. :frown:

----------


## skomorox

> ищите связи во властных структурах, желательно в силовых и желательно с высоким статусом. Только это действует в таких ситуациях.


и что же это такое, неужели ничего так и не поменялось????? Ну, когда же уже всё по-человечески будет???????

----------


## Инна Р.

Нет, ириша, ничего не поменялось в этом плане... :frown:

----------


## diogen

О...Я смотрю пошло деление по регионам...Добрый вечер..

----------


## Инна Р.

Привет Да, вот опять в гости всех приглашаю... на дачу! Хочешь - присоединяйся! С 29 июня по 1 июля :smile: . 

А вообше мы тут про местные проблемы беседовать пытаемся. :smile:

----------


## lezi

[b]innca[/
Иннусик,так вроде с 28 заезд.Или я что то не так поняла?

----------


## Инна Р.

Я спросила - все молчат. Не знаю как лучше. Мне лучше 28, конечно - если все успеют. :smile:

----------


## алматуша

Здравствуйте, землячки!!! Всем привет!!! Инна, предложение сделать общий демо и вручать на свадебной ярмарке - прекрасное :Ok: , давайте подготовим, только как к этому подойти? Я уже растроилась, что не смогу познакомиться со всеми вами  у вас на даче - работаю в детском лагере оздоровительном, как раз выпадает закрытие смены..... :frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Я спросила - все молчат. Не знаю как лучше. Мне лучше 28, конечно - если все успеют.


Девочки, я перепутала все числа и дни недели! :Vah: 
 Конечно же надо встречаться *28 июня в воскресенье*!!!
Потому что пока соберемся - доберемся - 28 кончится и 29 и 30 только останется для общения. А я думала, что в июне 31 день... бестолковая!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*алматуша*,
 Ты почему так назвалась??? Я подумала, что ты из Алмааты  :Vah: , удивилась :biggrin:!
Ну надеюсь, что возможностей познакомиться еще будет много! :biggrin:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Иннусь,  странная  штука  происходит: в инете  уже  давно-давно  вся  информация  есть,  и  всё  нормально.  Стоило  подать  объявление  в  шанс,  сразу  начались  звонки  от  озабоченных  мужчин. Тебе  звонят?

----------


## Инна Р.

Да, СМС ки присылают - "Вам нужен бытовой раб?  :Vah: 
Я кладу трубку, не разговариваю. Сильно назойливых нету. Парочка была, кто перезванивал - так я мужу отвечать давала. И на этом все. :biggrin:

Только вот по инету болше звонят, чем по газете.

----------


## Инна Р.

[IMG]http://*********ru/632821m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/635893m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/618485m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот выставляю на ваш суд апортаменты, куда приглашаю погостить 28 июня. Это наша дача, ждет вас, гости дорогие!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 9 часов 21 минуту*
И что - никто не хочет ко мне на дачу??? :Tu:

----------


## laro4ka09

Инночка! Очень-очень хотим! :Aga:  Хоть на один денек - но обязательно! Очень хочу познакомиться со всеми и поблагодарить уже лично за все-все-все  : :flower: pivo::smile:
Инна, на фото 3 разных дома...  :Vah:

----------


## Инна Р.

Нет - большой дом один (с разных сторон на 2 фотках) и маленькая времянка одна (с разных сторон на 3 фотках) :biggrin:, а ближе к речке - это баня. 
Хорошо, Лариса, приезджайте - буду готовить аппартаменты!!! У вас в машине навигатор есть? :biggrin:

----------


## lezi

*innca*,
 Иннуся, вторая картинка почти что Юкки:biggrin: 
Что решили с питанием? Свое везти или опять так шикарно твои соседи о нас заботиться будут?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
ВАУУУУУУУУ,там еще и речка есть! :Ok:  А купаться там можно? Я имею ввиду глубокая? А то в Кингиссепе река Луга протекает,так где моя сестра живет у них там по колено воды всего.

----------


## Инна Р.

Танюша, с питанием еще не решили. Народу нас маловато получается. Учитывая доставку - наверное дороговато выйдет. Так что в Юкках я вас пыталась правильно кормить - супы, салаты... а тут сухомяткой придется наверное - шашлыки, колбаски  :Vah: 
Река глубокая и чистейшая - форель водится. но купается народ только под большим стаканом... потому что вода круглогодично  + 4 градуса :biggrin:.

----------


## Марья

> Вот выставляю на ваш суд апортаменты, куда приглашаю погостить 28 июня. Это наша дача, ждет вас, гости дорогие!


Бооожеееее....как же я хочу к тебе на дачу!!!!! Даже если бы ты выставила фотографию шалаша Ленинского из Разлива - все равно хочуууууууу... :frown: Как же я скучаю по вам....плачууууууу

----------


## Инна Р.

> Как же я скучаю по вам....плачууууууу


Давай плакать вместе... вечерком на лавочке у костра, пение соловья и мы с тобой, Маришка...  :Oj:

----------


## Медведик

> хочуууууууу...


Мариш - я вот что нашла ... кода читала - о тебе думала)))

http://skazka.nsk.ru/head.17/id,99/

----------


## laro4ka09

Инна, навигатора нет, да, я думаю, доберемся по местным ориентирам:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Да, я подробно распишу - нарисую какдоехать... попозже!

----------


## Инна Р.

Дорогие мои форумчане из Питера и окрестностей и не только ... Я о вас не забыла, по прежнему жду в гости 28 июня. Сегодня еду наводить марафет в ваших аппартаментах!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ребята, давайте перекличку проведем? 
 Мне надо продумать, как мы доберемся.

----------


## lezi

*Ёжик*,
 Инна,как мне добраться с Кингиссепа?  Поездом с Ивангорода,если конечно он ходит?Или автобусом ? Не созванивалась еще с Мариной-Гармонией.Не знаю едет она или нет?

----------


## Курица

*Ежик*,
иннусь, у меня, к превеликому моему сожалению, НЕ ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ...Человек предполагает, а Бог располагает...:frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

*lezi*,
 Танюш, из Кингисеппа можно и поездом и автобусом - а если получится, Леша заберет прям из Кингисепа, все равно его туда за продуктами пошлю! Поближе спишемся. :smile: 
Гармошечке не звонила еще, не знаю! Мариша, АУ!!!
*Курица*, :redface::frown: :Tu:  Лью слезы.... Танюш жаль!

----------


## lezi

*Курица*,
 Танюшка,и я плачччуууууу:frown: :032:

----------


## Петровна

Инночка,  извиняюсь, но я не смогу приехать.
 Желание было огромное, но .... :frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

:Tu:  Вот я и смотрю - никто не пишется... Все заняты, наверное...
Может, дату перенести??? :redface:

----------


## skomorox

> Может, дату перенести???


на январь.:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

*skomorox*,
 :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:

----------


## manja

> на январь.


нет Инуль, на август...
Мы собираемся к вам в Ленинград в гости с мужем...
будем рады если у тебя будет время с нами увидеться...
Забронировали билеты на 10 августа...на одну неделю в Ленинграде,  а оттуда летим в Сочи...

----------


## Инна Р.

*manja*,
 А мне только что Жанна сказала! :Ok: 
 Встретим, обогреем, приютим - я твоя! :biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

> Забронировали билеты на 10 августа...на одну неделю в Ленинграде


Вах-вах!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## manja

> manja,
> А мне только что Жанна сказала!
> Встретим, обогреем, приютим - я твоя!


Большое пребольшое спасибо
у меня прямо слезы навернулись....
Как здорово...

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну вот! Ура! Маняша с облаков спустится в наше Пулково!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## manja

> Ну вот! Ура! Маняша с облаков спустится в наше Пулково!!!


а я хочу побродить по городу моей молодости...
Питеру....

----------


## Инна Р.

Погулять отпустим... ненадолго :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## manja

> Погулять отпустим... ненадолго


ой, а мой муж начал возмущаться....
никуда меня одну отпускать не хочет... говорит если со мной не хочешь, кто будет провожатым....???????
инуль спасибо....

----------


## Инна Р.

А я думала ты с мужем едешь! :smile:
Если уж провожатые нужны - мы с жаннусей тут как тут!:smile:

----------


## manja

> А я думала ты с мужем едешь! 
> Если уж провожатые нужны - мы с жаннусей тут как тут!


Нет инусь я еду с ним...мои мужем Виктором это точно...Просто он мне уже сейчас голову морочит...Смотри будь острожней там, смотри тут...Предупреждает...А тут в субботу пришли в магазин и он смотрю смотрит женские сумочки...Говорю ты что там, кому подарок хочешь купить? А он говорит тебе смотрю...Вот говорит смотри с двумя ремешками....А я ему: ну понятно один мне на шею а другой тебе на руку...намотать?
Вот потому я и пишу чтобы наоборот меня освободили от ремешка ...
ну что с ним сделаешь.....как говорит моя свекровь....он очень за тебя переживает... Вот и терплю........

----------


## Инна Р.

> ну понятно один мне на шею а другой тебе на руку...намотать?


Своя лямка не тянет :biggrin:

----------


## manja

> Своя лямка не тянет


курс молодого путешественника прохожу с этой ношей....

----------


## ЖасМи

Манечка, пусть ищет сумку с тремя ремешками и одними стременами :biggrin:. Мы ему покажем - что значит русская тройка безумных жеребиц :biggrin:!

----------


## Инна Р.

> что значит русская тройка безумных жеребиц


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Как показывать будем?  :Vah:

----------


## Марисоль

Я что-то пропустила !  :Mauridia 07:  Да !!! Как Инночка превратилась в Ёжика!
Я все же надеюсь на Питерскую встречу, так  как не могу поехать в Песчаное , очень надеюсь увидеть ваши лица и насладиться общением , прошлая встреча до сих пор греет душу... Я ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧУ УВИДЕТЬ ВАС ВНОВЬ!

----------


## Инна Р.

Мариш, привет!!! 28 июня, как и задумывали... Одна проблема - наверное нас будет мало :frown:, но сколько то будет по - любому!!! Значит тебя ждем!  :flower:  Ура!

----------


## ЖасМи

*Garmonia*,
Ух ты! Мариш, значит мне можно радовать Михалыча, что ты будешь?  :flower:

----------


## Марисоль

*Жасмин*,
Я тебя не меньше буду рада увидеть , чем Михалыча! Передавай ему привет! 
Переживаю за вас , когда вижу по телевизору ваши Пикалевские "страсти-мордасти"! Как вы там? Улучшения есть??? 
А МэриЭлочка приедет?
Кто вообще собирается , или все решили изменить нам с Песчаной Тамадеей? :Tu: 
АУУУ! Отзовитесь :Bye:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Переживаю за вас , когда вижу по телевизору ваши Пикалевские "страсти-мордасти"! Как вы там? Улучшения есть???


 :Aga:  Горячую воду дали ( зато холодную вырубили :biggrin:), долг по зарплате погасили, завод запускают и у меня уже два заказа. 



> Кто вообще собирается , или все решили изменить нам с Песчаной Тамадеей?


Ёжик, а не пора ли тебе подпись делать, по типу "Добро пожаловать в уютный домик неколючего Ёжика"? :smile:

----------


## Анолир

Всем добрый день! А нас возьмете? Мы сами из Питера (музыканты-любители), через Кингисепп частенько в Сланцы ездим, на этом форуме мало пишем, как-то банить всех стали не по-детски... Но музыкантов любим и сами поем:) Да, если не успеем и не будет мест - можем приехать просто потусоваться и обратно в Сланцы:) Но тогда без выпивки, ибо за рулем...

----------


## ЖасМи

*Lordpiter*,
Сейчас на форуме хозяйки приглашающей стороны нет, но я думаю, что она рада будет видеть музыкантов  :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Всем добрый день!


Принимающая сторона типа... - это я. Инна меня зовут. Примем и познакомимся  с удовольствием! Про места - думаю всем хватит, так как почти никто не отписывается, пока. На неделе напишу координаты, как созвониться и как добраться. Правда, я не планировала туда тащить аппаратуру, оставила там муз. центр... но раз пошла такая пьянка и у нас появились музыканты - могу привезти. Правда микшер у меня не оч. - простенький совсем. Напишите - сколько вас и как зовут???

----------


## lezi

Инна,приветик.Тогда уж надо написать о том,что брать с собой.

----------


## Инна Р.

Привет! Что брать? полотенце и обувь, в чем можно шлепать по траве. А так не знаю. Вроде все есть! :smile:

*Добавлено через 11 часов 31 минуту*
Девочки, мальчики, отпишитесь - кто едет ко мне на дачу 28 с нами из Питера?
Тишина гробовая, как будто никто совсемочки не едет :frown:

*Добавлено через 33 часа 38 минут*
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Кто решил расслабиться с нами 28 июНя.
Предложение такое: Те, кто едут на своих машинах - Ксюша, Лариса ( а может еще кто?*Lordpiter*, ждем ответа) давайте встретимся 28 утром ( часов в 10) у какого то гипермаркета, купим выпить - закусить и тронемся в путь гуськом, вместе. Захватим тех, кто своим ходом (пока таких нету,кроме Михалыча из Пикалева ). 
Мне кажется удобно встретиться у О"Кея на пр. Космонавтов.
Итак, пока ориентировочно: *28 июня 10 утра у О"Кей на пр. Космонавтов*

Кто едет отдельно в другое время. Куда ехать:
По Таллинскому шоссе прямо до *Ополье*, там будет красивый церковный комплекс с голубыми куполами. Проехать мимо до сдедующего перекрестка. 
Свернуть *налево* (указатель на Старополье), ехать по главной , после переезда будет развилка, на которой будет стоять стелла - написано на ней *Агробалт* На этой развилке опять свернуть *налево*. Дорога на Старополье теперь ушла правее, а нам налево! не перепутайте. Едем по главной до кладбиша, едем мимо кладбища, в конце его будет поворот  опять *налево*, проезжаем 2-3 дома, ккоторые стоят в начале и дорога уходит в *чистое поле*
так по ней и едем. Вскоре увидим вдалике несколько домов - это наш хутор :biggrin:, так по дорожке по полю к нему и едем. В деревне видим *Белый дом* со страшной крышей - это наш :biggrin:. Приехали.  :Ok: 
Названия - ориетиры : свернули с Таллинского шоссе едите по направлению к Пустомерже. Проехали Пустомержу, следующая деревня называется Ястребино. В ней после кладбища поворачиваете - уже к нашей деревне Рагулово ( указателя и вывесок нету). Конечный пункт - Рагулово д. 8 :smile:
28 июня мы там будем уже после 13 часов (если в 10 всртетимся, как договорились), 29 будем там целый день, 30 наверное тоже. 
Наши телефоны: 
8-911-950-37-48 (Инна)
8-921-945-90-83 (Инна)
8-911-215-62-34 (Леша)

*Добавлено через 33 часа 39 минут*
Редактировать нельзя. Магазин *Окей* как то странно написался. Встречаемся у ОКЕЯ????

----------


## lezi

ЭХХХХХХХХ,погуляем!!!!!! :Ok: 


Гармония,ты куда пропала? :frown:


Народ,кто едет отпишитесь. :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

АУ!!! Люди, напишите хоть словечко. Как вам время и место???
Будем надеяться что все нас найдут на новом сайте... беспокойно, отпишитесь, кто нашел! :smile:
Вчера с Жанной разговаривала, она вроде приедет! Ура!  :Ok:

----------


## lezi

Иннусик,кому надо ,тот найдет. :Aga: 

А Гармония как партизанка все молчит.:biggrin:

----------


## Анолир

Мы приедем! (Валера и Илона). Но пока не знаем - из Питера или Сланцев поедем. За темой следим!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Я  готова   в  10.00  подъехать  к  О.кею.  Я  как  большинство!

----------


## Инна Р.

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
 :smile: :Ok:  Ура!!! Не дождусь уже.  :Oj:

----------


## an2yan

Инночка, прости меня, новичка. Но я уговорила мужа тоже поехать к вам, надеюсь, не буду вам в нагрузку. Одна проблема - взять отгулы у начальства на 29 и 30 июня. И объясните мне, новичку, что там будет твориться, чтоб мы с мужем были готовы (СЫН В ЭТО ВРЕМЯ БУДЕТ В ЭКСПЕДИЦИИ). Забыло главное: как до тебя доехать, сейчас с мужем штурмуем карту ленинградской области.

----------


## Инна Р.

*an2yan*,
 Яна вы на машине? Несколько постов выше я описывала как доехать на машине. Напиши с какой стороны поедите, я опишу маршрут. Территориально это 20 км. не доезжая Кингисеппа по таллинскому шоссе.
Думаю, что происходить будет там баня, шашлыки и в промежутках между этими атрибутами дачного отдыха - тесное общение, обмен опытом и т.д. :smile: Надеюсь, что скучно не будет. Найди мое сообщение на прошлой страничке - спиши все и особенно телефоны. Если вы едите не из питера, то не приезжайте 28 раньше 14 часов - вдруг мы еще не явимся  :Vah: .

----------


## an2yan

Во первых, если мы поедем (если начальство отпустит, я надеюсь), то на машине. во вторых едем из Тихвина. Что брать? А самое главное - мне делиться нечем, я просто очень хочу познакомиться и *понабраться у вас опыта*, которого у самой нету.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Инночка, прости за невнимательность, сейчас прочитала твой "путеводитель", всё по карте нашли. Только бы моё начальство приняло заявление об отгулах))))

----------


## Касатик

> Итак, пока ориентировочно: 28 июня 10 утра у О"Кей на пр. Космонавтов


А 655 км от Санкт Петербурга считаются пригородом?!:rolleyes:
Местечка для безмашинных у вас не найдется?:rolleyes:А то у меня два слета сорвались - Набережные Челны и Песчаное, а вот к вам бы так по времени как раз выходит! :Aga: Воэьмите меня, пожалуста, хотя бы в качестве пограничной овчарки!:confused:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Касатик*,
 Наташа, возьмем с удовольствием. Срочно пиши как ты приедешь - если поездом, тебя надо встретить. А я 25,26,27 работаю.  :Vah:  Но мы что нить придумаем! Приехать бы тебе или ночью на 28 или рано утром. Тогда бы встретили без проблем. Короче - сообщай, когда тебя встречать. 28 до 9 утра ты должна быть в Питере! Ага?

*Ксюша*, у тебя в машине найдется местечко для Наташи? 
У нас еще Ларо4ка планирует на машине - но она еще не отписалась. А в нашу Жанна с Михалычем только влезут.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*an2yan*,
 Яна, делиться ничем не надо! Обычно бывает так - у каждого 2 миллиона вопросов - все остальные стараются на них ответить :biggrin:.
Берите полотенца и обувь попроще. На шпильках и в вечерних нарядах дефилировать не будем! :biggrin:

----------


## ЖасМи

Ух ты! Как темка оживилась! :biggrin: Инн, если Наташу встретить надо, может я явлюсь пораньше в Питер? У меня та неделя пустая. Значит, на встречу едут
естессно Инна ( хе, Ёжиха)
             Алекс ( Ёж)
            Олежек ( Ежонок)
            Наташа ( Касатик) 
             Таня  (lezi)
            Ксюша ( та, что Весенняя)
             Валера ( Lordpiter)
             Илона ( Lordpiter) 
             Яна ( an2yan)
            Янин муж Андрей (?) (an2yan)
               Марина ????? ( Гармония)
              Лариса ????? ( Ларо4ка) 
                ... всё?
:biggrin: ну, млин, я и счетовод! 
              Жанна ( Жасмин)
             Виктор ( её коллега :biggrin:) 
Если кто-нить один вдруг откажет - будет 13, чёртова дюжина. Что опять шабаш? Инн, там в деревне, тож штрафы за шум, как в Юкках? :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Яна вы на машине? Несколько постов выше я описывала как доехать на машине. Напиши с какой стороны поедите, я опишу маршрут.


Инн, вы же ехали с Тихвина. Там вроде дорога одна. Через Колтуши вроде нет смысла ехать...

----------


## an2yan

> Обычно бывает так - у каждого 2 миллиона вопросов - все остальные стараются на них ответить


А у меня будет 100.000.000 вопросов, а самое главное - с ответами будут бооольшие проблемы. 



> Берите полотенца и обувь попроще. На шпильках и в вечерних нарядах дефилировать не будем!


Я надеюсь. А рыба у вас там водится? Наша семья заядлые рыбаки. Обожаем с палаткой и удочками на природу. Мечтаем купить лодку, и тогда будем покорять просторы нашей Ладоги.

----------


## Инна Р.

Водится - форель. Можете удочку брать. Правда, у ас там 1 рыбак живет, сказал в этом году совсем плохо ловится, почему то. Много выдр развелось. :frown:

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Инн, вы же ехали с Тихвина. Там вроде дорога одна. Через Колтуши вроде нет смысла ехать...


Так мы из Питера ехали. А им надо прямо - зачем круги нарезать?
Посмотрела по карте - особо нету дороги прямой, какие то тонюсенькие жилки :redface:.
Ребята - Яна, Жанна - может вы скооперируетесь тогда и вместе поедите? Хоть через Питер, хоть напрямую? Все веселее будет такую длинную дорогу осиливать?:smile:

----------


## Касатик

> 28 до 9 утра ты должна быть в Питере! Ага?


УУУУУУУУУУУУРРРРРРРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!Меня берут!!!kisskisskiss
Сегодня все сообщу! Только моя любовь к ЛЕНИНГРАДУ, боюсь,не поможет в ориентировании на местности....Постараюсь не заблудиться!:biggrin:Спасибо за хорошие новости с утра!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> чёртова дюжина. Что опять шабаш?


А что делать!!! :biggrin:Зимний был?... Вот и Лето обижать нечего!!!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 3 часа 4 минуты*
Дорогие друзья!!! Ёжиковые дачники!!!:tongue:
Специально АВУ сменила, что б признали меня,  :Aga: а то будете встречать с укладкой, да в кринолинах!:biggrin:Не приведи Господь, не признаете еще совсем!!!:tongue:

----------


## Марисоль

[QUOTE=lezi]Иннусик,кому надо ,тот найдет.

А Гармония как партизанка все молчит.

Привет ЛЕЗИК!! Я не молчу , я решаю задачи в У М Е :biggrin:

Была очень занята , а потом форум задумал переезд!

Планирую, надеюсь на встречу, рада буду вас увидеть :Tender: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> ну, млин, я и счетовод! 
>               Жанна ( Жасмин)
>              Виктор ( её коллега )



Ура-Ура-Ура! Едут Жанна с Михалычем :Tatice 08: 

Остальным знакомым и не знакомым тоже привет и до встречи!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> естессно Инна ( хе, Ёжиха)
>              Алекс ( Ёж)
>             Олежек ( Ежонок)
>             Наташа ( Касатик) 
>              Таня  (lezi)
>             Ксюша ( та, что Весенняя)
>              Валера ( Lordpiter)
>              Илона ( Lordpiter) 
>              Яна ( an2yan)
> ...


Жанна!? А МэриЭлочка что - не едет? :Mauridia 02:

----------


## Инна Р.

Элочка не едет :frown:. И Курочка и Петровночка :frown:.

----------


## lezi

> Привет ЛЕЗИК!! Я не молчу , я решаю задачи в У М Е


Маришка,а что калькуляторы уже отменили?:biggrin:

----------


## Марисоль

> Маришка,а что калькуляторы уже отменили?


Эти данные в калькулятор не заведешь:frown:

Давай вечером созвонимся!?

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Водится - форель. Можете удочку брать. Правда, у ас там 1 рыбак живет, сказал в этом году совсем плохо ловится, почему то. Много выдр развелось.


Ну что ж , будем выдр ловить :Derisive: 

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> Элочка не едет . И Курочка и Петровночка .


Послать за ними милицейский вертолет: схватить, скрутить и доставить к Ёжику на дачу :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки - если кого интересует обмен дисками - берите свои работы и чистые диски - что б накопировать кому что надо! :smile:

----------


## Анолир

Мы поедем на встречу из Сланцев. А в четверг или пятницу мы выедем из Питера. Если нужно чего-то отвезти - можем заехать по дороге! Или приехать  уже с вещами 29-го. Резюмируя - есть пустой багажник из Питера!:)

Так что имейте нас в виду в Окее при закупке. Приедем - рассчитаемся!

*Добавлено через 10 часов 51 минуту*
28 то есть, обшибся! А кнопульки редактирования сообщения не вижу...

----------


## Инна Р.

*Lordpiter*,
 Спасибо! Вроде ниче не надо... Вернее надо - холодильник, но эт мы сами завтра отвезем. :biggrin: А то, как назло - не вовремя сломались оба дачные агрегата.  :Vah:

----------


## Запах Дождя

ууу, где-то через годик я поселюсь в вашей темке :) Братик сегодня обрадовал, что свадьба у него будет в Питере :) Я, конечно, организатор :) Так что, буду у вас все пытать, что да как :) Ну и, конечно же, кто-то из вас будет работать на свадьбе :)

----------


## юрик71

*Ёжик*,
вы сменили ник? так необычно.

----------


## Инна Р.

*Запах Дождя*,
 Лана, чемможем - поможем... а сама почему не хочешь провести??? Лучше тебя никто не сделает! :smile:

*юрик71*, ага. сменила... типа спряталась! :smile:

----------


## Запах Дождя

> а сама почему не хочешь провести??? Лучше тебя никто не сделает!


Мечта - побыть гостьей :)) естественно, буду помогать проводить праздник (вот это деление опытом будет! В рабочих условиях прямо :) )

Но.. еще рановато загадывать, брат с девушкой еще слишком молоды, за год многое может поменяться :)

Пока интересует меня материальная часть марлезонского балета. ой, свадьбы. Во сколько примерно выливается свадьба в Питере? Стоимость видео, фото, проведения, банкет на одного человека, стоимость гостинницы, машины, ЗАГС, флористика?

----------


## Инна Р.

Разброс цен - огромен.
С человека столовка - 1000 руб, кафе 1500, рестораны от 2800. Тут подсказать смогу - где чем хорошо, а чем плохо. Естественно, что про все заведения не знаю... за 3 года малую часть оных объездила :biggrin:
Видео - самый недорогой, которого я знаю - 800 р. час - съемка и 3000 монтаж.
Фото - не знаю - это на банкете не бывало сто лет... не расспрашивала. Гостиницы от 800 р. (совдепия), и от 1600 поприличнее вариаты. Загсы - бесплатно ( все платные услуги запретили), ну а цветы - не знаю, примерно от 1500 букет невесты и 800 бутоньерка.

----------


## ЖасМи

> Разброс цен - огромен.
> С человека столовка - 1000 руб, кафе 1500, рестораны от 2800. Тут подсказать смогу - где чем хорошо, а чем плохо. Естественно, что про все заведения не знаю... за 3 года малую часть оных объездила 
> Видео - самый недорогой, которого я знаю - 800 р. час - съемка и 3000 монтаж.


Начала читать - и глазки расширялись , пока не дошла до букета  невесты... :biggrin:. Я думала, это про нас... :rolleyes:
А что про нас скажешь?

----------


## Инна Р.

> А что про нас скажешь?


Ниче не скажу... Хозяйка из меня бестолковая - помните,как я в Юкках погорячилась... можно было еще 30 человек накормить. Поэтому придем в магазин и купим, че захотим. Может кого назначим главным по этим делам??? А то после нашего отъезда ёжики в нашей деревне так разжиреют, что станут динозаврами :biggrin:.

----------


## manja

*Жасмин*,
*Ёжик*,
 я туточки у вас в темке теперь оседать буду....
вы не против?
потому как думаю надо нашу встречу на 10 августа тоже планировать...
Так хочется с вами увидеться, уже деньки считаю... 

Но наверное вам сейчас эта встреча у Инульки на даче...важнее...
ну ничего я подожду....
Ждать то совсем немного....всего лишь ничего...
ВСех люблю....счастливо встретиться и запомнить все самое самое....

----------


## Инна Р.

Маняш! Мне все важно - и эта встреча и в августе!!! и в январе!!! В июле встречусь с некоторыми отдельновзятыми форумчанами :biggrin:, тоже важно!  Только времени нету - писать, читать... так что не обижайтесь! Все срочные вопросы по телефону не стесняйтесь, ежели меня тута нету.
Вот с Касатиком уже голосами познакомились :biggrin:, так прыыыыятно!:biggrin:

----------


## laro4ka09

Инночка, я еду с мужем. Можем, к сожалению, только на 1 день:frown: Мы на машине, у нас  3 свободных места. Встречаемся, как я поняла, 28. 06. на Космонавтов в 10 ч.  И созвонимся еще обязательно!  :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Жаль что так на мало времени! Но все же - ЕДИТЕ!!!
Вы хоть ночевать останетесь? Или трезвые - все за рулем???? 
Хорошо! Захватите пожалуйста кого нибудь! У нас 1 человек не влезает! :smile:

----------


## lezi

*Ёжик*,
 Иннуся,уточни еще раз ,28 заезд на дачу,а когда отъезд?
Что с питанием? Вы там в магазине закупаете все,а потом скидываемся? Или нам с Мариной что то тоже привозить? Что на счет спиртного?Кто что пьет,то и привозит?Или вы купите все и спиртное тоже?

----------


## manja

> Маняш! Мне все важно - и эта встреча и в августе!!! и в январе!!!


ну хорошо, не буду загружать....пока отстану.....хватит тебе и так проблем...

----------


## Инна Р.

Танюш, я думаю вам на себе продукты не надо переть! Спиртное смотрите сами - если что то необычное пьете, а так - водку, вино купим тут. Когда отъезжать будем - не знаю. 29 уедут Ксюша и Лариса, 30 - Касатик, остальные - как захотим. Отправить, если что сможем и в сторону Питера и в сторону Кингисеппа. Мне ТОЧНО уехать надо в город 1 утром,  2 свадьба потому что. :smile:

----------


## lezi

*Ёжик*,
 Все поняла.Теперь только с Маришкой созвонюсь,что бы точно все обговорить.И буду ждать воскресенья.

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Ёжик*,
 Иннуся! Касатик водку не любит, но ПЬЕТ!!!:wink:(немеренно)Она, конечно меня убьет за эти слова, но, как твой друг, должен тебя предупредить!!!kuku

----------


## Инна Р.

*Юрий Борисович*,
 Это ты не меня должен предупредить - а остальных :wink:. Я водку не пью - так что Касатик мне не конкурент... А вообще всего 7 километров магазин от нашей деревни... Кто пьет - тот пусть и бегает :smile:. Еще у меня там вытрезвитель есть - шланг из реки - вода + 4 градуса, если повезет и бассейн не прохудился за зиму - так даже будет где замочить тех, кто очень много переберет :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:.
Чичас все перепугаются и не приедут.  :Vah:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Чичас все перепугаются и не приедут


Ты, Иннуся, Касатика не дооцениваешь!!!:smile:Её ни чем не напугаешь!!! Поверь моему печальному опыту!!!:biggrin:Её ничем не испугать! :Vah: Даже отсутствием спиртного!!! А 7 км для бешенной собаки (хотя она кот) не крюк!!!))) Да, шучу я!!!Она очень компанейская и веселая, даже с одним зеленым (а она пьет только зеленый)чаем!!!

----------


## Касатик

> конечно меня убьет за эти слова


 НЕ ТО СЛОВО!!!:mad:Ну, Борисыч!Берегись!!! :Punish2: 
Ты чё людей пугаешь!? :Vah: Придется тебя сегодня навестить!:cool:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Чичас все перепугаются и не приедут


Пошла билеты сдавать!:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Касатик - а ты купила билеты, что уже сдавать собираешься? Срочно сообщай во сколько и где тебя встречать.
Подвожу итоги:
Марина и Таня - вечером напишу когда и откуда мы вас заберем.
Касатика встретим.
Ксюша и Лариса на своих машинах приедут к ОКЕЮ к 10 часам утра 28 числа.
Илона и Валерий приедут своим транспортом прямо в нашу деревню.
Остался открытым вопрос с Тихвинскими и Пикалевсками ребятами: 
Жанна с Витей собираются ехать автобусом накануне, иначе утром не успеть.
Яна, а вы поедите через Питер ? Или какими то окружными напрямик? Тоесть в Питере у ОКЕЯ вас не ждать???? или ждать???
Вы не ответили - может, вы бы могли прихватить с собой Жанну и Витю, что б и им было полегче добираться (столько перекладных и на сутки раньше) и вам веселеее???  :Vah:

----------


## Касатик

> Касатик - а ты купила билеты


 :Aga:  мой генерал!:biggrin:
Вологда-СПтб № 617, прибытие (вокзал не знаю) 28.06.2009г. в 07.46. время - Московское.
Я позвоню еще, ага?!

----------


## Инна Р.

Наташа вокзал написан на билете - прочитай пожайлуста. Или Санкт - Петербург Главный (эт значит Московский) или Санкт Петербуг Ладожский и т.д. - почитай билет! и вагон какой? И звони, конечно!!!

*Добавлено через 44 часа 49 минут*
Танюша, Марина - информация для вас. Леша заберет вас 28 числа с 14 о 15 с автовокзала в Кингисеппе. Пойдет такой вариант???? :smile:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Иннуся!  Катастрофа!  У  меня  ничего  не  получается. :frown:

Мелкая  не  желает  сидеть  с  бабушкой,  закатывает  истерики  и  я  после  работы  27 ого  сразу  помчусь   на  дачу,  чтоб  освободить  бабушку.

Буду  с  нетерпением  ждать  Ваших  отчетов  о  встрече  и  желаю  Вам  хорошо  отдохнуть (  ну,  и  выпить  за  меня  рюмаху-другую)

----------


## Касатик

> У меня ничего не получается


А мне так хотелось познакомиться!!! Как жаль, Ксюша!!! :Tu: 
...Значит, все таки Шабаш....Жасмин как в воду смотрела! :Aga:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> А мне так хотелось познакомиться!!! Как жаль, Ксюша!!!
> ...Значит, все таки Шабаш....Жасмин как в воду смотрела!


Мне  самой  дико  жаль,  я  так  хотела  вырваться.  С  вами  познакомиться. :Aga: 

Но  бабушка  сегодня  уже  рыдала  в  трубку,  что  сил  у  неё  никаких  нет :frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
 :redface: Ксюш, бери мелкую с собой и прикатывайте! :smile: А? Это у меня ак надежда теплится... Так хотела уже познакомиться в реале! :smile:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Иннусь,  а  это  идея! Только  мне  двух  придётся  брать )))

----------


## Инна Р.

Бери сколько хочешь :biggrin:. Главное тогда (ты к ОКЕЮ наверное не успеешь?), распечатай как добраться ( я пару страниц назад расписывала), и приезжай - 29 мы там точно все еще будем. А вот 30 некоторые (Касатик, например) отправятся домой. Короче - 28 и 29 мы тебя ждем! :biggrin:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

К  Окею  точно  не  смогу. Я  маршрут  переписала,  теперь  надо  у  мужа  спросить : как  мне  с  дачи  к  тебе  ехать.

Если  нет  перемычек  и  ехать  через  Питер  придется,  то  мы  такой  длинный  путь  с  детями  не  осилим.  Если  есть  какая-то  лазейка, то  ждите  в  гости 
 29 ого.

----------


## Инна Р.

Ксюш, а в какой сороне у тебя дача?
Выезд на окружную есть? Долго до окружной пилить?

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> Ксюш, а в какой сороне у тебя дача?
> Выезд на окружную есть? Долго до окружной пилить?


Иннусь,  я  уже  выяснила.  От  меня  до  тебя  долгая  дорога,  от  тебя  до  меня  250  км :frown:

Нам  не  потянуть. :Tu:

----------


## Инна Р.

:redface: да, с детками тяжело, такую дорогу. если только с остановкой дома. Переночевали бы и утром в путь. Всего 2 часа! Ксюш, ты смотри, конечно - как тебе лучше!!! Но, знай - мы с удовольствием будем вас ждать! :smile:

----------


## Анолир

Мы приедем! Сегодня выезжаем в Сланцы, в воскресенье встретимся! Во сколько приезжать? Часа в три?

----------


## an2yan

Иннусь, меня с работы не отпускают.:frown: Как специально, возложили на меня закрытие лагеря на 29-е июня. Сегодня последний день пыталась договориться, и сценарий предоставила и музыку, и с детьми всё досконально отрепетировала, а начальство наотрез.:mad: Домой сегодня со слезами пришла. Муж только орёт, что сам поедет (его ваша фарель заманивает). А ещё твердит, чтоб я с такой работы увольнялась. Ты хоть отчёт да фотографии выстави потом, я над ними поплачу. Такой шанс познакомиться пропааааал. А я на него надеялась. Всем желаю хорошенько отдохнуть и за себя и за меня незабудте. :Pivo:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 48 минут*
Иннусь, только что увидела твоё письмо, пишу - слёзы текут, букв не вижу. Уже такое желание - махнуть на всё рукой, пусть на фиг увольняют, ужастно хочу к вам. Муж ходит, твердит: что ревёшь, давно говорил, что увольняться пора, как раз есть повод. Завтра ещё день, если уж смогу решиться - плюну на всё и приеду. хотя... работа. Не знаю, что мне делать.

----------


## ЖасМи

> если уж смогу решиться - плюну на всё и приеду.


 :Aga:  Янусь, вы же на машине! К закрытию лагеря приедете. А 28-го и пол дня 29-го - ваши. Чего слезами - то решать? Приезжайте! Да и мы хоть с земляками на брудершафт бокал поднимем!

----------


## an2yan

*Жасмин*,
Да я с тобой то хоть через 30 минут (езды). А в лагере я должна быть к 9.00 29-го июня. Закрытие состоится в 11.00. Мне только что муж посоветовал больничный оформить, но уж слишком поздно с больничным решать.

----------


## ЖасМи

Ян, больничный хошь? А Бокситский пойдёт?

----------


## an2yan

Да у меня и Тихвинских много, благо дело свекровь в больнице работает, да и знакакомая глав бухом там же, но завтра уже выходные. У нас ещё день, может быть что нибудь ещё и придумаем.

----------


## ЖасМи

Ян, я думаю, что всё получится! Завтра же суббота и работает дежурный врач... Ждём-с очень - очень! :Aga:

----------


## an2yan

*Жасмин*,
Муж только смеётся: за ночь надо тебе успеть ногу сломать.

----------


## lezi

*an2yan*,
 Ян,беспроигрышный вариант "защемление седалищного нерва." Кто из врачей докажет,что он у тебя не болит?

----------


## ЖасМи

> "защемление седалищного нерва."


Тьфу, тьфу, тьфу :smile:. Не дай Бог в реале.

----------


## lezi

*Жасмин*,
 Жаннусик,так это причина для больничного.:biggrin:Все лучше чем ногу ломать.

----------


## Инна Р.

Всем приветик!!!
Вот  отработала юбилей, приползла домой... не живая... но букетищу опять заработала :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:.
Очень рада что едут все кто едут.... и таю надежду, что остальным удастся!  :Aga: 
Яна, Ксюша - ждем вас до последнего!!! :Aga:

----------


## manja

> Всем приветик!!!
> Вот отработала юбилей, приползла домой... не живая... но букетищу опять заработала .
> Очень рада что едут все кто едут.... и таю надежду, что остальным удастся! 
> Яна, Ксюша - ждем вас до последнего!!!


Инуль и всем всем...
желаю вам огромного позитива от встречи...
И еще хорошей погоды...солнца....чтобы тепло было в ваших душах, 
и еще желаю дождя, чтобы все поднималось в рост, а именно опыт, успех, дружба...
Всем привет...

----------


## Януська

Иннуся, там у тебя еще местечко есть??? Я бы прикатила на машине на 3 дня :) Ты у меня ближе всех :) Да еще надо лично с тобой перетереть одну тему важную :)

----------


## Инна Р.

Ян, местечко конечно есть! Только на машине в такую дорогу... тяжело! Януся я всегда рада тебя видеть!!! блин, на поезде бы лучше прикатила!!!! Если поедешь, утром 28 (в 10-11) мы из Питера уедем. Значит тебе наверное надо ехать сразу к нам на дачу. Не доезжая Питера свернуть по направлению на москву. Проехать Новгород, из него направлением на Лугу, из Луги по направлению на Питер будет уходить дорога на Прибалтику (налево) Яна тебе нужно попасть в населенный пункт, который называется Кряково... дальше дорога виляет - поэтому тебе бы позвонть - мы бы тебя встретили. Направление : Беседы, Ястребино, Пустомержа - наша деревня называется РАГУЛОВО. Поворот из Ястребино (напротив церкви)

Короче найти тебе будет очень трудно!!! Если что звони: 8911-950-37-48,8911-215-64-34, 945-90-83.

----------


## Януська

Ой, Иннусик, что то я обсчиталась...думала, что сегодня 26-ое...блин...а выехать я могу только завтра, а это уже целый день потерян...и даже не день, а еще больше....черт....а потом у меня свадьба второго числа, то есть уехать надо будет по-любому первого....нет, Иннусь из-за одного дня не поеду...Лучше ты меня так в гости пригласи на пару0тройку дней, прикачу :)))))

----------


## Инна Р.

ЯНА! ПРИГЛАШАЮ ТЕБЯ В ГОСТИ В ЛЮБОЕ ВРЕМЯ!!!!  :Aga: 
На любой срок, только сообщи - когда встречать!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smile:
Янусик, *ЖДЕМ!!!!!!!*  :Ok:

----------


## Марисоль

*Ёжик*,
Инночка, не могу дозвониться до тебя по тем телефонам , что ты дала в теме, а на Лешин телефон позвонила - какой-то мужчина ответил, что он не Леша и не понимает кто такая Марина-Гармония, меня терзают смутные сомнения:biggrin:
Жду отттветтта?! :Ignat 01:

----------


## ЖасМи

Марина, у Инны сейчас свадьба, вернее она работает на свадьбе, поэтому телефоны отключены... Она будет дома после 22.00 .

----------


## Марисоль

*Жасмин*,
Спасибо, Жанночка , как у вас настроение , к поездке готовы?

----------


## ЖасМи

:Ok:  Билеты уже на руказ, а в мыслях я уже обнимаюсь с вами со всеми... Михалыч - не знаю... он как и Инна сегодня работает...

----------


## Инна Р.

Привет всем!!!
Телефлны правильные! Леша - +7-911-215-64-34
Я : 945-90-83  или: +7-911-950-37-48
Мариша, завтречки выглядывайте на автовокзале Лешин черный машин :395 (номерной знак). Хотя он вас сам найдет! 
Утром в 7.45 встречаем Касатика мы с Лешей. Потом с 9 и дро приезда Леша встречает Жанну с Витей. Я и Касатик в 10 ждем о ОКЕЯ Ларисочку с мужем, куда к нам подрулит Леша.
Всех остальных ждем в деревне :biggrin:.
Ура! Уже сегодня...
Девочки - мальчики, до встречи!!!!!!!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Вы там пожалуйста не тихаритесь!!!  И переодически выставляйте отчёты !!! Нам тоже интересно!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Ура! Уже сегодня...
> Девочки - мальчики, до встречи!!!!!!!!!!


Всего Вам доброго!Мысленно с вами!
 :034:  :056:  :045:  :042:

----------


## Марья

:frown: А меня жаба давит.... ЗАВИИИИИИИИДУЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> А меня жаба давит.... ЗАВИИИИИИИИДУЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ


Мариша!!  А куда ж деться!!!!  Мы тоже слюнами обливаемся!!!  Вот Касатика проводил, посадил на поезд.. А в душе...... Ну почему не я!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## manja

> А меня жаба давит.... ЗАВИИИИИИИИДУЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ


И мне так бы хотелось хоть одним глазком посмотреть на наших ....
Пусть радость встречи этой украсит такой прекрасный летний день...

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

По  невероятной  иронии  судьбы,  я  играю  спектакль  в  Кенгисеппе 30 ого  числа.

Если  кто   увидит  это  сообщение,  передайте  ,  пожалуйста  по  кругу ))))

Я  приглашаю  всех  собравшихся  на  даче   у  Иннуси  ко  мне  на  спектакль!

----------


## Петровна

> Если  кто   увидит  это  сообщение,  передайте  ,  пожалуйста  по  кругу ))))


Всю информацию сообщила Инне по телефону  :Aga: 

Наши дачники, передают всем большой привет, у них все ОТЛИЧНО!!!!!!

----------


## laro4ka09

Всем, всем здравствуйте! Первые вести от дачников. Все настолько замечательно, зажигательно, весело, интересно, обалденно, душевно, так "тепло", все такие потрясающие, что у меня не хватает слов, чтобы описать все мои чувства  и мои впечатления.  :Ok: :smile::biggrin: :Vah:  :Pivo: kuku
Ребята остались до завтра, а нам пришлось уехать уже сегодня, к преогромному нашему сожалению, а так хочется к ним!.. Отдельное и громадное спасибо Инночке и Лёше за их гостеприимство, за такой радушный прием!
Я сама себе "завидую" и радуюсь, что жизнь подарила мне встречу с такими людьми! Девочки, Инночка, Жанночка, Мариночка, Танюша, Наташенька - Вы СУПЕР!!! Леша, Витя, Илюша, Валера-Игорь - Вы ЛУЧШИЕ!!!  
Так как слов не хватает, попробую выложить первые фотографии с нашей встречи, надеюсь, они передадут Вам ту атмосферу, которая была с самых первых минут нашей встречи!
[IMG]http://*********ru/671717m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/656357m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/658405m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/663525m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

> а так хочется к ним!..


Эх,а как мне хочется.......
[IMG]http://*********ru/718823m.jpg[/IMG]
*Вон уж сколько наплакала!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/711655m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## laro4ka09

Продолжаю!
[IMG]http://*********ru/662500m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/715751m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/716775m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/720871m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/706535m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/712679m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/710631m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/699367m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/697319m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/698343m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## laro4ka09

[IMG]http://*********ru/686055m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/673767m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/677863m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/664551m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/665575m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/671719m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/659431m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/663527m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/716774m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/720870m.jpg[/IMG]

Очень жду продолжения!.. Уже скучаем...

----------


## Курица

Блин-блин-блин-блин!!!!!
 :068:  :068:  :068:  :068:  :035: 

Такие знакомые и милые лица!!!
А мои дИффченки из палаты № 6:Гармошечка и Лези!!!!
Иннуся с Лешиком!!! Жанна с Виииитей!!!!
как вам там клевенько...
Касатика сразу узнала-красавица с маникюром!
гармоха-как всегда-поет!!! И певцы-в тему-наверное-классные люди!!
Ларочка, спасибо тебе за снимки! Жаль. что вы так быстро вернулись.Но-ГЛАВНОЕ_уже к нашему "братству" единожды прикоснувшись. теперь влипли- по самые...помидоры!!!!! Так ведь?
Скажи - не так???!
А я завтра с РомалЭ еду в Смоленск-поступать!А по возвращению-свадьба, а там и не за горами -отплызд на Тамадею!!!
УРА! Вам всем-ура!!!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

:049: Ну тебя бес присмотра нельзя никуда отправить!!!!  Что ты потеряла!!!(В очередной раз!!) В этой коляске??????:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/660455m.png[/IMG]

----------


## KAlinchik

> Такие знакомые и милые лица!!!
> А мои дИффченки из палаты № 6:Гармошечка и Лези!!!!
> Иннуся с Лешиком!!! Жанна с Виииитей!!!!
> как вам там клевенько...


вот и я о том же...родные лица....

----------


## laro4ka09

Дорогие мои! *Всем Вам* огромное спасибо за то, что Вы такие замечательные и что Вы теперь у меня есть! Спасибо Вам за Вашу помощь и неоценимый опыт, которым Вы так щедро делитесь! Вы потрясающие люди с открытым сердцем и  душой.
Танюша-Курица, ага, влипли и нисколечко не жалеем! Радуемся!!! Удачи Вам С Ромалэ!

----------


## Анолир

А-А-А, не успел! Ларочка опередила с фотками, хотя мы уехали раньше! Ну ничего, завтра и я чего-нибудь поищу у себя в фотике интересненькое!

----------


## Марья

*laro4ka09*,
Огромное спасибо за фотографии!!! Как будто сама с вами там побывала....  :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

ААААААААААА!!!!!!!ЗАВИДУЮ!!!!!!! Я ведь знаю, что такое встречи! Хочу к вам! :Aga:

----------


## Анолир

Немного видео с цифрового фотика:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAQ1NfhsNVM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO-gYurBFls

[IMG]http://*********ru/658427m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/656379m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/657403m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/661499m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анолир

[IMG]http://*********ru/713722m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/714746m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/719866m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/720890m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/717818m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*laro4ka09*,
*Lordpiter*,
Спасибо за фотографии!
 Чувствуется, порвали дачный "хутор" не-по деццки! (С четырьмя-то ноутбуками  :biggrin: ).
Гостеприимству Иннуси и Алексея нет границ!  :Ok:

----------


## Масяня

Агромаднейшее спасибище за фотки.

Слушайте, а как Иннуськина и Лёшика дача окнами на коттедж из Юкков похожа?! Вы обратили внимание?

А счастливые все какие, а мужчин с вами как в этот раз много!!!  Так жаль, что вы от нас 5.000 км, а то бы плюнула на всё, да махнула. Ребята, оторвитесь по полной за нас, за нефть, за газ (это у нас в местной песне так поётся).

Ребятушки - завидую!!!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

О-о-о!  Почему  меня  там  нет?  Хотя,  надеюсь  всё-таки  увидеть  ВАС, дорогие  мои,  на  спектакле!

----------


## laro4ka09

Lordpiter, спасибо за фотографии! 
Дорогие форумчане, мы все были с Вами, хоть и мысленно! И у меня до сих пор вот такенное настроение!!!



И все  эти сердечки - Вам!!! С огромной любовью и благодарностью!!!

----------


## Марисоль

Дорогие соплеменники ( я имею ввиду наше тамадейское племя) до сих пор не прийти в себя от встречи - коктейль из чувств, ощущений, впечатлений, эмоций и зрительных образов , которые ,как в кино,  постоянно мелькают перед глазами! Закружила работа, но мне еще никак не перенестись во времени и пространстве, часть меня еще там - в  этом волшебном месте и с этими потрясающими людьми, с которыми с первых слов и взглядов ощущаешь себя родными, не надо к ним приглядываться, искать подход и тему для беседы. Ты просто вливаешься и КАЙФУЕШЬ!
Коротко и обрывочно!
Место волшебное - трава по плечи, воздух дурманит своей чистотой и ароматом цветущих луговых травок, тучи, которые, подозрительно ползали по небу в день приезда легко разогнал Михалыч, радушие, приветливость  забота о нас замечательных хозяев Инночки и Леши! Речка в камышах у полуразрушенной мельницы с обжигающе холодной водой:- все настолько было в настроении нашей встречи и общения ,не вписывались в эту райскую картину только противнющие комары...
И это волшебное место (как там у Ильича "волшебный лес не отпустит") нас тоже не отпускало - Питерские Лорды :Ok:  ( большое спасибо что были с нами , хоть и недолго) едва отъехав вернулись, Ларочка с Игорем распрощавшись и сев в машину , еще минут 15 буксовали на лужайке, машина отказывалась увозить их, так как расставаться не хотелось, вечером я с сыном долго не могла найти вариант 
отъезда,уже в двеннадцтом часу ночи нас провожали  друзья , и даже кот, который вначале ошалел от нашей шумной компании , долго сопровождал  нас и ,надеюсь грустил:frown: 
Баня -   чудо место - где сидели 4 очаровательные "КРАСНЫЕ ШАПОЧКИ" - потому что всем выдали красные банные колпачки, а черносмородиновый веник - никогда не забуду этот аромат! Ну примерное содержание встречи отражено в фотоотчетах Ларочки и Лордпитер (спасибо!!!) Убегаю на работу всем привет, для кого встреча еще продолжается - не понижайте заданный градус общения - имею ввиду позитивный градус. Благодарю всех за потрясающие эмоции :Vishenka 34: 

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> Ну тебя бес присмотра нельзя никуда отправить!!!!  Что ты потеряла!!!(В очередной раз!!) В этой коляске??????


Не ругайся, Юрий Борисович, ВОВКА вел себя хорошо, только очень много рыбы съел:biggrin:

----------


## manja

всем спасибо за фотографии...посмотрела...и все мало....мало...
хочется еще больше...глянуть ...
Да, я хочу сказать одно, что хозяева Инна и Алексей действительно особенные человечки...Добрые и светлые душой... 
Увидела корзины с едой...столько пакетов...Так и хотелось в них заглянуть:biggrin:
И еще трава...высокая... бревенчатые стены...в домике... И еще добрые знакомые лица...Так и хотелось по лицам прочитать о чем вы там говорили????????

Даааааааааааа........настоящая романтика....
Надеюсь увидеть продолжение фоторепортажа.... 
Жду впечатлений хозяюшки встречи, и всех кто там был....
Думаю все было супер....

----------


## ЖасМи

Девочки, мальчики, ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ! Ох! Отдыхать, не работать! И как хочется, чтоб этот отдых не кончался! Ребята, сначала хочу сказать огромное СПАСИБИЩЕ, ВСЕМ, кто украсил эту чудо-встречу в реале:
в первый раз я там познакомилась с Ларисой и Игорем из СПб - ребята, это здорово, что вы начинаете свой бизнес ВМЕСТЕ  :Ok: . Чувствовать поддержку любимого человека - это огромный толчок двигаться и двинаться в море праздничной индустрии. А то, что Валера любит Ларису, он громко кричал под популярную песню Лебединского! Так что, всё Рагулово, ставшее на нашу встречу РаЗгуловым слышало это! :biggrin:Ребята, у вас всё получится!  :flower: ;
Касатик... нет слов! Если "Вовчик" молчит - значит она или ест, или спит... Вы просто не представляете, какая это очаровательная и неуёмная натура! Настоящая тамада! За 10 сек. она успевает обслужить стопки всех присутствующих, кто находится на веранде - принести стопки и закусь туда, сказать тост и при всем этом парировать на колкость в её сторону! :eek:. А КАК ОНА ЧИТАЕТ СТИХИ!!! Нет, не те, что мы говорим в сценариях, а НАСТОЯЩИЕ СТИХИ! Она просто живёт в них!  :Ok: ;
Валера и Илона... Я рада была познакомиться с Вами! Вы удивительные ребята! Жалко, что вы приехали и уехали одним днём!  :flower: 
Марина, Илья (её сын - красавчег!) и Танюха! Как я рада была вновь вас увидеть. И долго не могла отойти от вашего такого внезапного отъезда!... пока больше нет слов... очень скучаю по вам...
Инна с Алексом! Вы как всегда на высоте!  :flower: . Опять ваша широкая душа и гостеприимство сыграла злую шутку - ешьте всё теперь САМИ! :tongue: и вспоминайте нас добрым словом! Олежке отдельное СПАСИБО за то, что он выдержал эйфорию стольких помешанных работников праздничной индустрии, которые без микрофона уже раговаривать не могут, без колонок  музыку не слышат и песни воспринимают только живым вокалом! :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну, здравствуйте всем, всем!
Ёжик и Ёжикин муж (по дачному парильщик Алекс) уже остались одни... Все нас быстро и стремительно покинули :frown: и теперь мы скоропостижно грустим ...

А было и правда все супер... Супер - странное слово: понимай как хочешь. Поэтому попробую рассказать без эмоций.
Отработав подряд 3 дня, на автопилоте после хронического недосыпа в 7 утра два зеленых человечка (по-деревенскому Ежики) поехали на вокзал встречать Касатика. Стоим у вагона, ждем... И вдруг видим, как совсем из другого вагона на нас бежит Касатик, явно нас узнав, но все равно с табличкой: Ёжик ты где??? и все понеслось. Жанну с Витей привезли, Лару с мужем дождалисьу ОКЕЯ и пошли громить магазин. Охрана осталась недовольна нашим поведением, не смотря на то, что магазинин кашелёк потяжелел от нашей щедрости, но это не помогло нас спасти и из магазина нас взашей вытурили :Vah: , не позволив пользоваться фотиком... Но мы успели таки :biggrin:
А потом мы поехали. Всего 2 часа в пути и вот они - соловьи, муравьи... Не долго торжествовала природа - как только диджеям показали розетку все началось. Тут и подоспели к нам те, кто ехали с противоположной стороны! Таня, Мариша с сыном и Валера ( :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: или Игорь??? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: ) с Илоной.

----------


## Инна Р.

Не буду описывать кто какой супер - и пупер, расскажу так: (скромно :Oj: )что Гармошечка *сходу*ТАК завела мужчинок - что они были в нашей власти безприкословно! Маришик, *снимаю шляпу*!
Правда в отместку Валера (или Игорь?  :Vah: ) нас тоже быстро подсадил на крючок, завораживающим голосом, интигующими взглядами и лиричностью песен *снимаю шляпу*! Михалыч, увидев такой непредвиденный расклад (муки желаний), нас всех мигом переключил в другое русло (наверое, от греха подальше  :Vah: ) - в русло диско... утом на ноги никто встать не мог... давно так не отплясывали - как заводные.

----------


## Инна Р.

Порадовали репертуаром и девочки: Илона и Жасминчик - пели классно *снимаю шляпу*!, Роль жертвы (жениха) мне отлично исполнил Игорь, муж Ларисы - спел со мной моего любимого Лодочника!!!! *снимаю шляпу*! Касатик засыпала нас тостами и мы " нёбали" по полной программе *снимаю шляпу*! и передаю привет Юрию Борисычу, "нёбать" он нас научил :biggrin:, мы помним! Ларисик и Танюша хотели по тихому отмолчаться... типа скромницы мы такие, но номер не вышел и поплясать пришлось по полной и фишки у них выудить удалось:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: *снимаю шляпу*! Илья (сын Гармошечки), вселил в нас уверенность - что мы еще очень даже ничего если прислонить нас в темном месте к теплой стенке - раз уж мы интересны такому молодому и симпатичному и умному парню, да и еще сидел на четырех ноутбуках, выполняя все наши поручения! *снимаю шляпу*! И даже мой сынка Олега заработал от меня похвалу - он нас вытерпел:biggrin: *снимаю шляпу*, да и Лешику своему хочется комплим отвесить - он меня ниразу не погнал за руль (за водкой...)*снимаю шляпу*! Вроде никого не забыла??? :redface:
Короче, шляпы у меня больше нету - подарила Михалычу, что б оба наши банщики были со знаками отличия. :biggrin: Банщики они продвинутые - принимали на с по записи.  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 28 секунд*
А потом все РАЗ! и кончилось  :Vah: . Я не поняла... Оч быстро. Вот и быстрое кино: 


Не умею говорить теплых трогательных слов...
*Кланяюсь Вам, гости дорогие , и уже скучаю!*

----------


## ЖасМи

> Кланяюсь Вам, гости дорогие , и уже скучаю!


Ииииннн! Ну что ты делаешь! Я тогда вообще бью челом и не встаю! И вообще нельзя ТАК ДУШЕВНО ВСТРЕЧАТЬ ЛЮДЕЙ! Мы - то приехали, а голова и душа ещё там, с вами, дорогие Ремейкины!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Касатик... нет слов! Если "Вовчик" молчит - значит она или ест, или спит...


Если спит то в поезде!!!   А для непосвещённых сообщю что : Она же Касатик,она же Наташа, она же Вовик!!!! :040:

----------


## Анолир

> Если спит то в поезде!!!   А для непосвещённых сообщю что : Она же Касатик,она же Наташа, она же Вовик!!!!


А-А-А, теперь понятно, почему она меня называла "он же Лордпитер, он же Валера, он же Игорь:biggrin:" Так теперь и буду представляться на сходках! :Pivo:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Ёжик и Ёжикин муж (по дачному парильщик Алекс) уже остались одни... Все нас быстро и стремительно покинули  и теперь мы скоропостижно грустим ...


Не переживайте мы вас на долго одних не оставим!!!! :016:

----------


## Анолир

> ...А то, что Валера любит Ларису, он громко кричал под популярную песню Лебединского!


(Скромно так...) Вроде, не пил я особо, все помню, а тут не помню... :Mr47 04:  Или Игорь теперь тоже "Игорь-Валера"?

----------


## Инна Р.

Завела в шкафу новую "папочку", подписала "форум" и туда сложила коллекцию забытых вещей :biggrin:. В моей коллекции уже были 2 полотенца- Иришки Бафф и Алинчика, теперь добавилось зеленое(чьё?). Там же сложила рубашку в клеточку (Михалыча?) и фиолетовые спортивки (чьи?) и очки солнечные (чьи?)... Дорогие Маши - растеряши, бюро находок находится сами знаете где, буду ждать :biggrin:! Есть повод вернуться! :wink:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Или Игорь теперь тоже "Игорь-Валера"?


Очевидно... короче вы теперь братья- близнецы :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Есть повод вернуться!


Так ведь только для этого и оставили!!!!!!:smile:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Или Игорь теперь тоже "Игорь-Валера"?


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: ... Я ПАЦТАЛОМ! Это всё Марисолька! Я наоборот напряглась,когда писАла, чтоб не напутать... Эт её чары до Пикалёва дотянулись!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Эт её чары до Пикалёва дотянулись!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## ЖасМи

> очки солнечные (чьи?)...


 :Oj:  мои

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> мои


АГА!!!!  Первый претендент на зимнюю встречу!!!!:smile:
Точнее второй!!!  Первый я!!! ))))))))))

----------


## laro4ka09

> Сообщение от Lordpiter 
> Или Игорь теперь тоже "Игорь-Валера"?


kuku:biggrin::biggrin:

Lordpiter, неееееет, Игорь-Валера - это ты! А Валера - это Игорь!  :Aga:  :eek: Хотя, все равно ... 


> вы теперь братья- близнецы


Ёжики, а мы хоть и не Маши-растеряши, но тоже обязательно вернемся. :Aga: 
Вы нам только свистните... 
Инночка, учу "Лодочника" - спасибо! Супер!!!  :flower:  Сделаю в субботу обязательно! 
И огромное СПАСИБО  Вам с Лёшей за всё,  и от нас ещё раз нижайший поклон.
... скучаем по вам по всем ещё с позавчера ...  :Tu:

----------


## KAlinchik

> АГА!!!! Первый претендент на зимнюю встречу!!!!
> Точнее второй!!! Первый я!!! ))))))))))


ни фига!первой была я в день отезда из Питера,я полотенцем своим застолбила свое возвращение! :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки - мальчики, про очереь в зимний  Питер: первые 30 могут вписываться :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:, проблема с 31-м и дальше... Чую придется искать коттедж другой  :Vah: , а где ж его взять :Oj: .

----------


## Марья

> Девочки - мальчики, про очереь в зимний  Питер: первые 30 могут вписываться , проблема с 31-м и дальше... Чую придется искать коттедж другой , а где ж его взят


ой-ой...№1 - Марина Морозова...Пишиииии меня....:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> ни фига!первой была я в день отезда из Питера,я полотенцем своим застолбила свое возвращение!


Алин, первая - я!!!! Я саму себя там оставила...до сих пор ополовиненная живу...

----------


## ЖасМи

> Чую придется искать коттедж другой , а где ж его взять.


Инн, я же говорила - надо связаться с туроператором, чтоб строили новый коттедж, на большее кол-во мест :biggrin:
Марисолька, хочу "Люблю мужчин", плиииз. :biggrin:

----------


## lezi

Всем приветик! Пока я до дома добралась почти все уже отписались.Осталась одна Вовка.Ну ей дальше всех ехать. Эмоции как всегда зашкаливают,мысли места не находят,а душа осталась в "РаЗгулово" .Прекрасная погода,обалденная природа,радушные ,гостеприимные хозяева,веселые обалденные форумчане,шикарная баня сделали свое дело,что я забыла о своих фиолетовых штанишкаи и даже не вспомнила про них при разборе сумки дома.:biggrin:Вот ведь правда сказали форумчане,что дом не отпускает.Так что у меня всегда есть повод вернуться.УРААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!! Второй день мысли только о том,что почему все так быстро закончилось
.И как еще хочеться хоть на миг вернуться на дачу,что бы выпить из рюмочки холодненькой водочки,которую тебе так заботливо поднесет Вовка,на тарелочке с закусочкой, с коротеньким тостом и будет так смотреть тебе в глаза,что просто невозможно отказаться.Послушать завораживающий голос Жанны.(представляете,она не только умеет праздники вести,не только поет здорово,она еще и готовит классно,а еще ....-как она парит :Ok: ) Так бы и лежала на полке ,отдавшись в надежные руки такого парильщика.КАЙФ!!!!
Вернулась бы для того,что бы еще раз хоть на миг послушать как классно на разных языках поет Игорь-Валера или Валера -Игорь(Гармошечка нас так запутала,что ребята наверное сами не помнят как их зовут.) Посмотреть на очаровательную и талантливую певицу Илоночку.Пообщаться с Ларочкой и ее Игорем(ой,так ли зовут мужа?)Но вот точно теперь знаем,что он любит свою Ларочку.Он нам так это наглядно продемонстрировал,что теперь обязательно возьму в свою программу этот номер от Иннусика.
Хочется хоть на минутку оказаться в машине Лешика и проехаться с ветерком,когда от скорости дух захватывает. Хочется,хоть на куплет оказаться рядом с Михалычем когда он поет "Удачу" или  Волчицу.
Хочется еще хоть пять минут пообщаться с маленькой и хрупкой ,но такой сильной,мудрой решительной женщиной как наша Инночка.Послушать ее завораживающий голос,в очередной раз удивиться ее таланту собирать во круг себя таких замечательных ,хороших людей.(Инна,низкий поклон тебе за это).
Хочется посидеть рядышком с Вовкой,которая просто очаровывает своим обаянием и 7 часов ест одну вяленую рыбку.По этому когда Иннуся поставила на ужин селедку перед ней целую тарелку,то пришлось помогать.А то этой тарелки Вовке хватило бы дней на 5 .А ее фразы обращенные к гостям можно записывать и цитировать на праздниках(так как стихи у нас не очень воспринимают)
Хочется с Гармошечкой выпить шампанского(оказывается она его любит)что бы потом ничего уже не говорить.Потому как она она просто не даст тебе на это времени.Маришка просто неподражаема.А ее номера "Люблю мужчин и "Голубые глаза(Мариш,прости если не правильно написала второй номер название)произвели настоящий фуррор  :Ok: 
Вот ради всего этого ,хотелось бы опять окунуться в атмосферу этой встречи.Жаль,что обстоятельства сложились так,что пришлось уехать раньше.Но не помочь тоже было нельзя.Приехала к сестре.Мы с ней больше года не виделись,но душой то я еще была там,с вами.Даже сестра обратила внимание,что я какая то не такая как всегда.Разве я могла обьяснить ей,что мне с вами было настолько здорово и замечательно,что близкие люди это не те кого я хотела в тот момент видеть.Она бы этого все равно не поняла. Но я надеюсь, что мы с вами обязательно встретимся в январе.А пока,надо жить и ждать что уже через каких то 7 месяцев ,я опять обниму в своих обьтиях Жанночку,Иннусю,Натуську ,Ларочку,Илоночку,Игоря,Валерочку,Лешика,Михалыча.Маришка,с тобой и Илюшей я могу это делать чаще. И опять при расставании по моим щекам будут бежать слезы,но это слезы радости от того что у меня есть таки замечательные друзья,и немножечко слезы горечи,от того что мне надо с ними расставаться.
РЕБЯТА-Я ВАС ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Касатик

Я не буду описывать какую сейчас испытываю опустошенность, , я не буду повторять слова огромнейшей благодарности ко всем участникам вояжа в РаЗгулово, я не буду показывать вам свой лоб, синий от поклонов :Aga:  хозяевам и организаторам этого сказочного путешевствия, .......хотя ОЧЕНЬ хочется!!! .......
Тоскливо.... Приехав самой первой, я умудрилась вместе с Ёжиками.......всех проводить!:frown: Причем, не партией, а кусками..... :Tu: ........Что делать.......,но, я верю - за расставанием будут встречи!!!....Иначе не может быть!!!
Тоска пройдет, а вот теплота от встречи останется в сердце навсегда!И у этой теплоты есть имя Инна-Леша-Жанна-Михалыч-Ларисочка-Игорь-Марисолька-ТанюшечкаЛейзи-Илона-ВалераИгорь-Ильюша-Олежа-ФилиппКиркорыч  и живописное местечко Рагулово, расположившееся у старой мельницы!.... :flower: 
Иннуся, меня в тридцатку на зимний шабаш,будь любезна, записать, я ж теперь к Ленинградской области отношусь!:wink:.......
С уважением и любовью к вам и надеждой на скорые встречи - Наталия КасаткинаКасатикВовка. :br: kiss

----------


## Марисоль

> Марисолька, хочу "Люблю мужчин", плиииз.


Да не вопрос!
Вот придет с работы мой самый любимый мужчина - мой дорогой сын - и пошлет , я-то ведь не умею - "тундра". 

Никак не могу прийти в себя... что ж вы наделали !
Мысли прыгают, впечатления кружат голову.

Илья ведь долго не хотел ехать, сомневался , а я его заманивала рыбалкой , говорила , что тебе полезно будет пообщаться с ассами своего дела - Михалычем и Лешиком, посмотреть на других ведущих... музыкантов ну и все такое ...
Но когда наутро он вместо отъезда заявил мне , что останется еще , я поняла - ему очень понравилось и он сказал:"Вот теперь я понимаю твое состояния , когда ты вернулась с первой Питерской встречи!!! Совсем чужие люди - вдруг стали очень родными!"  До сих пор ходит и твердит :" А Михалыч сказал..., а Алексей !, А Игорь, А Валера...Думаю, свои впечатления он напишет сам.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Девочки - мальчики, про очереь в зимний Питер: первые 30 могут вписываться


меня в первую пятерку,пожалуста(а то я смотрю,именно первое место начинают рвать на части...:biggrin:)

----------


## Марисоль

> Девочки - мальчики, про очереь в зимний  Питер: первые 30 могут вписываться , проблема с 31-м и дальше... Чую придется искать коттедж другой , а где ж его взять.


Да простят меня все желающие-собирающиеся на январскую Питерскую встречу, но сын мне сказал, что его тоже пригласили, так что нам 2 места , ну хоть где-нибудь не антресолях:frown::frown:

----------


## Касатик

*KAlinchik*,
 Вау! Какая ава!!! Хорошеешь и хорошеешь!....... :Ok: Теперь мне по-любому нужно воочию на такую красавицу посмотреть! Девочки рассказавли, какаие шикарные глаза у Алинки, заинтриговали!:wink:

----------


## KAlinchik

девочки и мальчики!ну заинтриговали-слов нет!
почему ж Касатик-Вовка?!:eek:

----------


## lezi

Ну,а мне за штанишками сам Бог велел.Так что я в первой пЯтерке.УРАААА!!!!

----------


## Касатик

> Инн, я же говорила - надо связаться с туроператором, чтоб строили новый коттедж, на большее кол-во мест


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Ok:  Главное, шоб успели к январю!

----------


## lezi

*KAlinchik*,
 Алинушка,ассоциация с мультиком "Двое из ларца" А там Вовка.(вроде оттуда) Ну по крайней мере у меня.Уж очень она на него смахивает.

----------


## Касатик

> девочки и мальчики!ну заинтриговали-слов нет!
> почему ж Касатик-Вовка?!


Не буду интриговать - это я им раскрыла тайну!:smile:И девочки решили, что это имя мне очень подходит! Ты бы видела, как Маришке-Гармонии нравилось меня так окликать!!! :Aga: Просто чудо!

----------


## KAlinchik

> это я им раскрыла тайну!


Наташ, а нам раскроешь? :Vah:

----------


## lezi

Блин,5 минут назад начался рабочий день у меня,а я тут сижу дома.Ни как не могу оторваться от форума.

----------


## Касатик

> ассоциация с мультиком "Двое из ларца" А там Вовка.(вроде оттуда) Ну по крайней мере у меня.Уж очень она на него смахивает


 :Rofl:  Хорошие ассоциации!!! А я все считала, что это из "Место встречи изменить нельзя", эпизод, когда Горбатый хотел найти Шарапова!:tongue:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*lezi*,*Garmonia*,
*Жасмин*,
*Ёжик*,
  kiss

----------


## Марисоль

Еще хочу сказать всем! 
Вы незримо присутствовали на нашей встрече, мы вас вспоминали, вам не икалось, Марьюшка, Калинчик, Юрий Борисович, Курица (почти как живая , для тебя будет портрет) Светлана, Ветерочек, Януська, Хельгочка,Люда-оптимистка, ЛилЁчек, Коля, Масянька с Сашей... не обижайтесь кого не упомянула - список очень солидный! Правда-правда!!!  Пусть воспоминания нас согревают, мечты о новых встречах дают  настроение жить!
Мы встретимся, мы обязательно встретимся  - и вот тогда - будет новая страница истории нашей дружбы...
Не буду плакать...

----------


## an2yan

Девчёнки, пока все строницы не дочитала, пока все ваши отчёты не просмотрела, свой отчёт не пишу. 
А вот и отчёт. Если кто помнит, я хотела взять фиктивный больничный, чтоб уехать к вам. В субботу напрягла для этого свекровь. А получился больничный настоящий. В субботу, поздно вечером, муж меня отвёз в больницу с отравлением (понять не могу - чем). Пока лежала под капельницей думала только о вас. Наверно по этому я быстро восстановилась и вчера меня отпустили домой. 
Боюсь уже дальше что-либо планировать, но впишите и меня в вашу зимнюю 30-у. 



> Дорогие Маши - растеряши, бюро находок находится сами знаете где, буду ждать ! Есть повод вернуться!


Может мне заехать и тоже что-нибудь оставить (готова весь свой гардероб), чтоб попасть к вам.
*Жасмин*,
 Может и ты организуешь шабаш?:biggrin:

----------


## ЖасМи

Ну вот, все в сборе... РАЗГУЛЯЕВЦЫ ПРИВЕЕЕТ! 
Люблю и скучаю по вам! У меня ещё вчера не было слов, потому что было такое состояние, что вообще это был сон... Ехали когда в Кингисепп, решила нарисовать себе лицо... Потом поняла, если я не хочу превратиться в негра, надо прекратить пытать лицо... От моих слёз даже устойчивая тушь не могла устоять... :frown:
Опишу свои впечатления со встреч, особенно с новыми людьми.
Илона и Валера-Игорь :biggrin: ( вот так сейчас дружно ещё и форумчан запутаем). Ребята, вы простите, что мы вас испугали своей встречей. Я помню испуганный вопрос Илоны "А вы что, уже все "хорошие" ( в смысле, набрались)???" И я понимаю её испуг, ведь приехали они днём! Когда они поняли, что дело не в горячительных напитках. а в сумасшедших тамадушках - вроде расслабились. :biggrin: Потом, когда мужики ушли в баню, Валерий нам настоящий сюрприз сделал! Конфесиион Андреано Челентано - это что-то!... А потом была лирика на английском и французском языках ( девочки, вы ещё не завидуете нам??? :tongue:). Илона хоть и повторяла, что она не профи, а любитель, но сильный голос слабым не сделаешь... Илон, помнишь ты говорила высказывание одной знакомой профессиональной певицы? Так вот я думаю, что... это... у тебя тоже так получается. 
Лариса и Игорь- Валера. Вот ребята. хотели тихо отсидеться... А мы не дали :tongue:. Хоть вы и сказали, что совсем недавно в этом деле, но чувствуется ваше  серьёзное отношение к этой работе. И ещё... ребята, отдельное спасибо - сами знаете за что...  :flower: 
Касатик... Не буду повторять, что писала до этого... просто скажу, я рада, что встретилась и познакомилась с тобой! Завидую людям, в которых кипит и бурлит жизнь, несмотря на все катаклизмы судьбы и кризисы!  :flower: 
Марина, скажу по-секрету. что после "Люблю мужчин" и "Глазок..." на следующий день мужские руки побаливали. Но они готовы были тебя носить и далее, но ты уже не дала себя поднять... :biggrin:МОЛОДЧАГА! Столько креатива и очарования в одном выступлении!  :flower: . А сын Илья настоящий помощник!  :flower: . Здорово, что ты взяла его с собой! 
Танечка тож хотела отсидеться... Вернее Марисолька ну никак не давала ей слово вставить. Но о твоей улыбке, которая не сходила с твоего лица, мужчины долго говорили... По делу пообщались, но всё равно, конечно, вопросики остались... 
Ну, про Ремейкиных и так многие всё знают. Многие помнят встречу в Юкках, а тут они встречали гостей у себя! Инна, Алекс, Олежек, Филл, дружбу с вами оценить невозможно! У вас даже кот такой душевный! Девочек проводил, спасибо за перекусы под стлом говорил ( кому-то, правда, показалось, что он требовал еду), а как душевно поёт! 
Ой. ребята... так скучаю по всем вам... С Инной и Алексом мы ещё не раз втсретимся, а вот с осталными... Да ещё тоска с Юкков навернулась, как девочки тут отписываться стали! Всё! Живу с прекрасным настроением, что скоро Зимний шабаш и МЫ ВСЕ ВСТРЕТИМСЯ!!! ( Надеюсь новый коттедж успеют построить...)

----------


## ЖасМи

> почему ж Касатик-Вовка?!


Анектоды про Вовочку помнишь. Так это всё о ней, о Касатике... :biggrin: Многие её фразы можно причислить  к "крылатым" . :biggrin: Этот Ник ей доча присвоила, а как говорится "Устами младенца глаголит истина" :tongue:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Может и ты организуешь шабаш?


Ян, так как могут это делать трио Инна-Алекс-Ира, я всё равно не смогу... Да и скажи, где тут в нашем Мухосранске можно это сделать? Если только у вас. в Вирижице...
А вот по поводу "забытых вещей", чтоб вернуться - эт пожайлуста, высылай. Я Инне при первой же втрече передам. Иннуль, ты готовь отдельный шкаф, а не полочку. Я так понимаю, тут места на Зимний шабаш своими вещами метят? :). Заодно и "выкуп" этих вещей готовь, во концерт будет!

----------


## laro4ka09

И я тоже хочу в пятерку!, ну, хотя бы в тридцадку! И меня, то есть, нас запишите! Мы же теперь без Вас ну никак  :Aga:  Игорь, который не Валера, сказал, что заранее все дела спланирует так, чтобы раньше (ни-ни-ни) не пришлось уезжать. Два дня - это так мало... ! Девчонки, читаю Ваши сообщения и как будто снова рядом с вами. kissТакой на душе позитив и подъем. Зиму не люблю, но теперь жду с нетерпением.
А я в бане не была... :Fz:  но суп  был вкуснячий!  :br:   Жанночка, спасибо!
Ещё немного фоток. Мариша, а что у Вас с флешкой, Илюше удалось что-нибудь восстановить?

[IMG]http://*********ru/718608m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/711440m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/709392m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/697104m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/703248m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/701200m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

> Да не вопрос!
> Вот придет с работы мой самый любимый мужчина - мой дорогой сын - и пошлет , я-то ведь не умею - "тундра".


Марюта, заинтриговали!!! Это что за такое? :redface: Тоже хочу! Мне тоже шли!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

> Это что за такое?


Марин, я думаю, что лучше мужчин никто не скажет. Касатик дипломатично во время выступления салфетки раздала. Наверное. чтоб те слюни вытерли... :biggrin: но было уже поздно, поскольку они уже были возле неё...

[IMG]http://*********ru/664551m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот видишь, как она очаровывала их своим выступлением!

----------


## an2yan

> Иннуль, ты готовь отдельный шкаф, а не полочку. Я так понимаю, тут места на Зимний шабаш своими вещами метят? :). Заодно и "выкуп" этих вещей готовь, во концерт будет!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Aga: 


> Ян, так как могут это делать трио Инна-Алекс-Ира, я всё равно не смогу... Да и скажи, где тут в нашем Мухосранске можно это сделать? Если только у вас. в Вирижице...


В Верижице "дороговато", да и такой же Мухосранск в сравнении с Ёжикиной дачей.

----------


## Инна Р.

Касатик, ты так много фоткала, давай выкладывай! Помнишь, где я тебе показывала - нажимаешь на разноцветную карту (картинка над окном сообщения) и т.д.... Мы ждемс! :smile:

----------


## Касатик

*Ёжик*,
 Иннуль, не получается! :Tu: Копирует в другое место!!! Пробую.....Пытаюсь....

----------


## Инна Р.

*an2yan*,
 Яна, я в молодости однажды купила больничный (диагноз доктор придумала сама - вегетососудистая дистония). Покупала, что б съездить к подруге на неделю, уехала и там пролежала в больнице, т.к. упала в обморок и скорая сказала - очень низкое давление. Выписали с диагнозом: вегетососудистая дистония. Больше я никогда даже не вру на эту тему - типа: не смогла прийти, болела... :smile:

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*
*Касатик*,
 Наталь загрузить не получается или ссылку не дает? Что значит - копирует в другое место?

----------


## Касатик

[IMG]http://*********ru/691987m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Чичаз, накидаю, но немного, качество плохое.!
На первом фото видно, как эксплуатируется труд гостей:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Касатик*,
 Наташик, а ты мой ролик смогла посмотреть? Если нет - заводи скайп - я тебе туда его кину! :smile:

----------


## Касатик

Обратите внимание, КТО в центре картины в тарелочке...
[IMG]http://*********ru/687891m.jpg[/IMG]
Расставание с "третьей партией" основного состава....
[IMG]http://*********ru/674579m.jpg[/IMG]
НА посошок!
[IMG]http://*********ru/678675m.jpg[/IMG]
"и нет нам покоя, гори, но живи..."
[IMG]http://*********ru/666387m.jpg[/IMG]
По коням!...
[IMG]http://*********ru/667411m.jpg[/IMG]
Последние из могикан....
[IMG]http://*********ru/665363m.jpg[/IMG]
........и опустел уютный дом....
[IMG]http://*********ru/671507m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анолир

До зимы ждать долго!!!! У нас дачи нету, а то тоже бы пригласили. Смотрел Верижицу, так и не понял... Проживание 9000 руб / коттедж, а на сколько человек  - не написано. В общем, если кто-нибудь надумает еще собираться до зимы, мы только за!

А Михалыч куда затихарился-то? Вот это диджей! Даже больше - звукарь, певец, заводила и пр. в одном флаконе - благо, есть куда этому добру помещаться в этом человечище!!!!!

----------


## Касатик

> а ты мой ролик смогла посмотреть?


Все, посмотрела!!! :Ok: Ну, ты,....ЭлектроЁжик!, когда успела?....Супер....Правда,....Ностальжи... Отчет не пишу. т.к. пытаюсь справиться с эмоциями..... :flower: 
*Lordpiter*,
 Когда аваторка будет?А?.....Музыкантом можешь ты не быть, но форумчаниным - обязан!:tongue: Привет вам, Варерик и Илоночка!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Lordpiter*,
 Валер, к себе на дачу я бы хоть каждый выходной приглашала - только вот свадебный сезон мешает. :biggrin: Загруз по полной программе.  :Tu:

----------


## ЖасМи

*Lordpiter*,
Валера, насколько я помню, там один коттедж простой на 6 мест, а ждругой VIP, на 4 места. Место хорошее, но очень мало людей помещается...

*Добавлено через 36 минут*



> А Михалыч куда затихарился-то? Вот это диджей! Даже больше - звукарь, певец, заводила и пр. в одном флаконе - благо, есть куда этому добру помещаться в этом человечище!!!!!


Валер, да он никуда не тихорился, просто на форуме он не зарегистрирован. Но сейчас ему позвонила - всех мужчин обнимает, женщин - целует. С завтрешнего дня у него чёс с перерывом только в следующую среду. Был ещё вторник, да мы пока домой ехали, взяли заказ на выпускной в университете. Так что заряд энергии, которую он взял вместе с нами, ему пригодится.

----------


## an2yan

*Ёжик*,
Вот и я про то же придумывала, придумывала себе больничный, чтоб вместо работы к вам приехать, а сама оказалась в больнице. Ты хоть до подруги доехала, её увидела. Мне бы то же с вами познакомиться, а потом и в больницу можно было бы. Не успела...:frown:

----------


## Касатик

> Но сейчас ему позвонила - всех мужчин обнимает, женщин - целует.


Жасминчик, передай Большому человеку, что за ПЕРВУЮ полку, кот. он мне гарантировал - придется ответить!!!:mad:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Мне бы то же с вами познакомиться, а потом и в больницу можно было бы. Не успела


Нужно срочно записываться на зимнюю встречу!:wink:

----------


## an2yan

> Нужно срочно записываться на зимнюю встречу!


Очень люблю лето, но теперь жду - когда же оно закончится (да и осень тоже), хотя с сегодняшнего дня я в отпуске.

----------


## ЖасМи

> Вот и я про то же придумывала, придумывала себе больничный,


:smile: Ага, хорошо хоть не Танюхин диагноз сбылся... Лучше встречи планировать. Ждём на зимний шабаш. Он после зимнего чёса, в конце января.

----------


## Анолир

> *Lordpiter*,
>  Когда аваторка будет?А?


Да меня особо не фотает никто, все я, да я. Есть такая студийная, как сфотают нас на каком-нить сабантуе выступающими - выставлю. А то на даче я с закрытыми глазами пою:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

*Lordpiter*,
 Во!- Другое дело! :Ok: ККККККрасавец-муржчина!!!!Настоящий англицкий Лорд!!!:wink:

----------


## manja

Дааааааааа
вот это эмоции...
завидую и восхищаюсь....
Мой привет там слышали??????
мы с мужем вам кричали все воскресенье в два голоса...
Мне из фотографий очень понравился закат солнца....такая красота получилось...

ну чтож а теперь с полными силами за работу!!!!!
всем удачи и хороших воспоминаний...

----------


## Анолир

> *Lordpiter*,
>  Валер, к себе на дачу я бы хоть каждый выходной приглашала - только вот свадебный сезон мешает. :biggrin: Загруз по полной программе.


О чем это говорит? Пральна, о востребованности и профессионализме! Молодцы!

----------


## CrazyPiv

> Да меня особо не фотает никто, все я, да я.


Не правда, что никто не фотает ))) У меня "компромат" на всех имеется )))
Я фотки на флэшке восстановил ))) Буду постепенно выкладывать )))



P.S. - Это Илья. Сын Гармонии(Она же Марисолька для Михалыча) :biggrin:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Я фотки на флэшке восстановил ))) Буду постепенно выкладывать )))


УРА!!!! Здорово! Ну Разгулово, берегись! Илюшенька, выкладывай, выкладывай! 
*Lordpiter*,
Валер, больше вопроса нет "почему ЛордПитер", своей аватаркой ты его снял...  :Ok: . Ах, красавчег!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Мне из фотографий очень понравился закат солнца....такая красота получилось...


 :Aga:  Манечка, а знаешь что они на всё поле голосят? Песню из неуловимых мстителей, где они тоже на закате...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> он мне гарантировал - придется ответить!!!


Наташ, а чем он гарантировал? Я в смысле, чего он лишается?

----------


## Масяня

> А потом все РАЗ! и кончилось . Я не поняла... Оч быстро. Вот и быстрое кино:



Иннулька, спасибо за позитив, за луга бескрайние, за радушие. 

Мы с Сашей в очередь встали, мы там уже под какими номерами на "Зимний шабаш"?

p/s скинь песенку, задорная, убойная вещица!

----------


## Анолир

> Не правда, что никто не фотает ))) У меня "компромат" на всех имеется )))
> Я фотки на флэшке восстановил ))) Буду постепенно выкладывать )))
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - Это Илья. Сын Гармонии(Она же Марисолька для Михалыча) :biggrin:


Давай! Ждемс!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Масяня*,
 Светик, про песенку помню... пару раз попробовала отправить - пишут на ящике внеплановые работы ведутся... попозже отправлю! :smile:

Илюша, АУ!!!! Мы ждем фотки :wink:. Не пропадай!

----------


## laro4ka09

[IMG]http://*********ru/712480m.jpg[/IMG]

Валера, может эта фотка на что сгодится? Глаза открыты :)




> Илюша, АУ!!!! Мы ждем фотки . Не пропадай!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Что случается с теми, кто не презжает на Шабаши!...Видите, что ОНИ, Разгуляевцы, с Танюшей -Курицей сделали? :079: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/698144m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

> Видите, что ОНИ, Разгуляевцы, с Танюшей -Курицей сделали?


Таня, я тебя вроде не ела :redface:, но жарила  :Oj: .Прости!

----------


## Анолир

> Валера, может эта фотка на что сгодится? Глаза открыты :)


О, уже хорошо, сэнкс! Пущай пока эта будет, но Илью ждем все равно!!!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Таня, я тебя вроде не ела


А я не знаю кто там из вас, что делал, кто ел, кто разделывал - отвечать будете по всей строгости закона!!! :059: :wink: Девченка-то пропала! Нет на Форуме!

----------


## optimistka17

> Девченка-то пропала! Нет на Форуме!


 Ромело виноват В Смоленске Курочка..

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Ромело виноват В Смоленске Курочка..


 :027: Как!!!! Значит, ОНИ не НАШУ изжарили?!!! Уф, утешила, Людочка, Спасибо!!!

----------


## CrazyPiv

А вот и первая партия :smile: 


[IMG]http://*********ru/669472m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/662304m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/663328m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/661280m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## CrazyPiv

[IMG]http://*********ru/718627m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/711459m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/698147m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/702243m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/695075m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/682787m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## CrazyPiv

[IMG]http://*********ru/685859m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/675619m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/678691m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/677667m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/670499m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/668451m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот и все фотки, которые удалось выудить с флэшки )))

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> А там Вовка.(вроде оттуда) Ну по крайней мере у меня.Уж очень она на него смахивает.
> __________________


Танюш, а что Касатик-Вовка ничего по хозяйсту не помогала чтоль?!:redface::cool:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Все!!! Я приложу все усилия, что б никуда ни-ни!!! :Ha:

----------


## Anoli

Привет! Это мое первое сообщение на форуме:) Большое спасибо всем за встречу!!! Я вас всех нежно целую! Теперь буду писать и читать!

----------


## Инна Р.

Как это не помогал??? В день отъезда бедный касатик целый день носила посуду от дома к бане и обратно - туда грязную, оттуда помытую. Ну и мыла сама. А еще без конца за всеми ухаживала - наливала и закусочку подсовывала.  :Aga: 
В первый день они с Гармошечкой как разошлись... каждые пять минут наливали и тосты говорили, соревновались, наверное - типа, кто быстрее наговорится в зюзю :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:. Но зюзя все не приходила  :Aga: . :biggrin:

----------


## CrazyPiv

Теперь, когда мой фотоотчет о встрече закончен, хотелось бы сердечно поблагодарить за гостеприимство Инну и Алексея!  :flower:  
А также всех форумчан за теплый прием!  :Aga: 
До сих пор не могу работать! :smile: Переполняют эмоции! :smile:
Столько позитива я не видел нигде и никогда  :Aga: 





> Илья (сын Гармошечки), вселил в нас уверенность - что мы еще очень даже ничего


Энергии и позитива у вас будет побольше, чем у молодежи, которую я знаю!  :Aga:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Привет! Это мое первое сообщение на форуме:) Большое спасибо всем за встречу!!! Я вас всех нежно целую! Теперь буду писать и читать!


Привет!!! Наслышан о красоте вааще, и красоте голоса, в частности!:smile:Рад познакомиться!!! :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Anoli*,
 Илоночка, какая ты молодец! А я хотела у тебя спросить и не успела - почему ты не пишешь на форуме (или я ника не знала). А вот теперь все встало на свои места.

Ребята - обратите внимание, как Илона похожа на нашу пропажу - Дашу-Очарование??? Одно очарование от нас сбежало, другое нарисовалось! Даже мимика лица одинаковая... Можно шоу - двойников устроить, если Дашу выудить . Здорово!

----------


## Анатольевна

Ой, а Гармошечкин сынок улыбается один в один как мама!!! Красавчег! :Aga: :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Илья, ставь аваторку! Пусть барышни любуются! :biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Как это не помогал??? В день отъезда бедный касатик целый день носила посуду от дома к бане и обратно - туда грязную, оттуда помытую. Ну и мыла сама. А еще без конца за всеми ухаживала - наливала и закусочку подсовывала. 
> В первый день они с Гармошечкой как разошлись... каждые пять минут наливали и тосты говорили, соревновались, наверное - типа, кто быстрее наговорится в зюзю . Но зюзя все не приходила .


От дома к бане и обратно?! :Ha: Так это её стратегия - Иннуль, не беспокойся! :Oj: Она туда и обратно может ходить бесконечно, как маятник:biggrin:посуда ей нужна была, что б ветер не унес в сторону...
Зюзю, ты, Иннусь, ждала напрасно, она к таким девченкам практически не приходит!!!

----------


## CrazyPiv

> Илья, ставь аваторку! Пусть барышни любуются! :biggrin:


 Обязательно!  :Scout:

----------


## ЖасМи

*Anoli*,
Илоночка, привет!!! Молодчага, что пришла!  :flower: . Слушай, я не думала. что твоё красивенное имя ещё красивеннее читается наоборот :biggrin: Вэлл Комм!!!!  :flower:

----------


## laro4ka09

Илоночка, привет!  Рада тебя видеть! Как здорово, что здесь мы все обратно собрались!!!  :br:  kiss  :flower:   :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Жасмин*,
 У , млин, а я и не понял сразу!!! Жаннуля, ты - умница! :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

А вообще народ  у нас героический был  в гостях!
Марина и Илья умудрились искупаться в нашей реке, в которой между прочим круглый год +4 градуса :redface:, Касатик в то время, навела полный марафет, принарядилась во все белое, включая шпильки  :Aga: на нашем травяном паркете блистала, Жануся парилась так, что я под лавкой только сидеть могла,А вот Танюшка тоже стерпела парилочку, молодчаги! Валера проехал все катаклизмы, которые есть на подъезде к нашему дому, в темноте ЗАДНИМ ходом  :Vah: , Михалыч не ругался на нас за то что мы лазим в ноутбук, микшер и т.д., а мой Ленчик вытерпел массаж от Михалыча и теперь весь в синяках...хорошо, что я на массаж не записывалась, а то бы завтра на свадьбу мы оба явились бы синие... а так, только Леша! Лариса перемыла одна всю посуду после нашего банкету, бедная! А Игорь не распсиховался, когда на траве  забуксовала его машина и никак не хотела уезжать из ямки .  :Ok:  Короче - простите за все неудобства!  :Oj:

----------


## Анатольевна

> А Игорь не распсиховался, когда на траве  забуксовала его машина и никак не хотела уезжать из ямки .  Короче - простите за все неудобства!


Ничего себе! Ин, ты и ямку в траве на свой счёт записываешь? :eek: Сама, что ли, выкапывала? :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Да - ямка искуственная. Раньше там была детская песочница. Дите выросло, а песок выкопали для постройки деревянного бассейна, в который так и не набрали воды... хоть и обещали! Вот еще одна провинность  :Oj:  !

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Вот еще одна провинность


Какая провинность может быть у славного Ёжика!!!?:smile:Иннуль, ты - прелесть!!! :flower: В этом ты вся!!! У тебя не может быть провинностей.......................!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ладно, солнышки, спокойной ночки! Завтра работать. Не теряйте меня! 
Юкковский список начну собирать послезавтра  :Aga: ...

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Юкковский список начну собирать послезавтра


Я с Вовкой!!! Не перепутай!.. Буду не зависимо от Форума и личных проблем!!!.....Так, что в первой пятерке, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!! Так как за первые места УЖЕ пошла заруба, а биться я не люблю, не мое это!!! Спокойной ночи, Ёжичек!:smile:

----------


## ЖасМи

> а мой Ленчик вытерпел массаж от Михалыча и теперь весь в синяках...хорошо, что я на массаж не записывалась, а то бы завтра на свадьбу мы оба явились бы синие... а так, только Леша!


:biggrin: Ага, вспомнила! Когда я пришла к бане за водой, Михалыч с таким неподдельным укором к Лёшику - Жанн, ты потрогай какой у него шейный остеохондроз, не пробить! :biggrin::biggrin:. Я проверила - а там уже настоящее желе :biggrin:. У меня глаза убежали далеко-далеко :eek:. Я говорю - Михалыч. ты чего наделал? К такому результату приходят минимум за 10 сеансов! ВЫ БЫ ВИДЕЛИ НЕСЧАСТНЫЕ ГЛАЗА ЛЁШИКА! И такое тихое-тьихое в адрес Михалыча "Садист..." Так что синяки точно должны остаться! ( А вообще я подозреваю, что особого там остеохондроза-то не было... только, Инн, тсс, не расстраивай Алекса):biggrin:

----------


## lezi

> Дите выросло, а песок выкопали для постройки деревянного бассейна, в который так и не набрали воды... хоть и обещали! Вот еще одна провинность  !


Иннусик,так ведь договорились же на счет бассейна,что если будем себя хорошо вести,то на следующий год обязательно в нем будет вода:biggrin:

Илона и Ильюша
Рада встречи на страницах нашего форума. :Aga: 


 :034:  :042:

----------


## Касатик

> Привет! Это мое первое сообщение на форуме:) Большое спасибо всем за встречу!!! Я вас всех нежно целую! Теперь буду писать и читать!


Привет, Илона!!!!:smile:Рада тебя видеть!!! Присоединяйся! :flower: 
И еще, у меня к тебе есть дело и к вам с Валерой. Напишу в личку, надеюсь, ты умеешь ей пользоваться!:rolleyes:Не смейся, я долго не знала о её существовании! мне писали, а я молчала:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*CrazyPiv*,
 Вау, какие люди....., и без......аваторки!:wink:Спасибо за фотки, Ильюша!

----------


## Инна Р.

Блин, как приятно видеть родные места на ваших аватарах!!!!  :Oj:

----------


## Anoli

*Касатик*,
 Личкой научили меня пользоваться :Aga:  Отправила сообщение.
Всем спасибки большое за приветствие на форуме.

----------


## Касатик

*Сочинение на тему: 
Как я провела последние дни первого месяца лета.
Или встреча в Рогулово.  
Часть 1*
Александр Сергеевич Пушкин использовал в своих произведениях девять тысяч слов…
Мне бы их не хватило, чтоб передать все свои впечатления и эмоции, испытанные в живописном местечке, с легкой руки хозяев, получившем название Разгулово.
Высокая сочная трава, разнообразные цветы, кругом  - все оттенки зеленого…
Глаз радуется, слух наслаждается пением птиц и доносящимся шумом бурлящей в плотине воды…
Дом встречает верандой полностью залитой светом, который входит в (какая прелесть!) окна, установленные от потолка до пола…
Садовый участок пересекает симпатичная и удобная тропинка, любовно выложенная хозяевами из кафельной плитки разнообразного размера и расцветки…
Дорожка ведет к месту большинством народа любимому – бане и бассейну…
 Сама природа и обстановка располагают к общению…
У меня оно началось на Ладожском вокзале Санкт Петербурга, где я увидела красивейшую и эффектнейшую пару города и Ленинградской области – миниатюрную стройную женщину и высокого мужчину очень приятной внешности….Оба они были в белых капитанских кепках и, как две капли воды, оказались похожими на Инну и Алешу Ремейкиных, которых я видела на фото и видеозаписи с Юкковской встречи…
Мы обнялись, как давние приятели….. и встреча началась….
Инна с Алешей – ууудивительные люди, доброжелательные и заботливые. О них можно написать целую повесть, по крайней мере, если бы в их доме висела книга «Отзывов и предложений», думаю, что там было бы уже много томов. 
Все мои треволнения исчезли в первые секунды приветствия. Мне казалось, что мы знакомы лет двадцать, не меньше! То же получилось и при встрече большого человека Вити и Жасмин, они для меня так же сошли с видео и фоторепортажей. Немногословный Олежка и громкоговорящий кот Филя прекрасно дополнили картину начала путешествия.
Потом знакомство с Ларочкой и Игорем, закуп провианта и наша компания сплотилась, как одно целое…
Когда же подъехали Гармония и Лейзи, ребята так побежали к ним, с такими овациями, что я вдруг почувствовала себя лишней на этом празднике жизни….Ровно пять секунд!...Больше такое ощущение не появлялось!...
Ларочка с Игорем – эта сама воспитанность, интеллигентность и спокойствие….Но Игорю пришлось быстренько обучиться петь и признаться своей  супруге в любви, во всеуслышание! А попробуй не сделать что-то, что просит миниатюрная и хрупкая Инночка, причем она это делает так, что кажется, ты сам этого безумно хочешь!УУУУдивительная женщина…..
Когда же запела Гармния, я долго не могла понять, что это – такая четкая фанера? Но чей голос?...У меня напрочь отшибло, чья это песня «Люблю мужчин», потому, что эта песня Мариши Гармонии!!! Ребята, как она поет……………мама моя! Подтанцовку на фото все видели…..Гармония – женщина - вамп, женщина-ураган и… ибо…….Это что-то!!!Такая энергетика…, она вся аж искриться! А как Маришка нам мастер-класс школы аплодисментов провела –ууууууууууууууууу!!!Жаль удостоверения она не прхватила с собой!!!.....
Когда же микрофон взял Лордпитер-Валера………………….у меня нет слов! Я подобное ощущение испытала на «Хоре Турецкого»….я не знаю, как передать – ЭТО надо слышать!
Но вот микрофон перешел к Илоночке, которая по её словам «не профессионал, и поет только для друзей», и которая все время смущалась. Что тут таки типа звезды, а они такие серенькие мыши….Ничего себе «непрфессионалы»! Такие голосищи!!! Как я хочу пригласить их на свой банкет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....
[IMG]http://*********ru/667450m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/671546m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/658234m.jpg[/IMG]
Продолжение следует.....

----------


## Инна Р.

> А как Маришка нам мастер-класс школы аплодисментов провела –ууууууууууууууууу!!!


Мы с Жанной двоешницы :eek:, школу не прошли  :Oj: , блонди, блин сказывается...
Гармошечка, можно для особо одаренных где нить повторить??????  :Vah:

----------


## ЖасМи

> блонди, блин сказывается...


Ага, чую пора родной цвет возвращать... :biggrin:
Присоединяюсь к Инниной просьбе. И ещё, Марина, Илья, где остальные фоты???

----------


## ЦАРЬ

ДРУЗЬЯ!!!Специально зарегистрировался на форуме, что бы сказать СПАСИБО лично!

*ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!*
В первую очередь БЛАГОДАРЮ замечательных людей - *Инну* (так и не понял почему "ёжик"), *Алексея*, и *Олега*  , как радушных хозяев и вдохновителей встречи, которые так здорово все придумали.
ОТДЕЛЬНОЕ СПАСИБО *Виктору*, за помощь и добрые советы, а так же за зажигательные дискотеки с демонстрацией своего мастерства.
*Гармония*, СПАСИБО за очень позитивную энергетику и песни, которые способны любого в пляс пустить!
*Таня, Жанна, Наталия*  СПАСИБО за замечательное общение и дружеское отношение.
*Илья*, рад был познакомиться. Теперь спокоен за нашу молодую смену... 
*Лорд_питер-Валера и  Илона* СПАСИБО!! Я конечно  пропустил  часть вашего выступления (по причине мужской тусовки в бане), но то, что увидел мне очень понравилось. Как на хорошем концерте побывал!

СПАСИБО, что пригласили, что встретились и познакомились!!! :flower:   :Pivo:   Вы все замечательные и хорошие люди!!!! Рад , что нас свела судьба! 


ВАШ ИГОРЬ.

Машина крайне редко где-то буксует. Видимо , даже железо поддается обаянию и не хочет покидать такие встречи.

----------


## manja

Привет всем, кто побывал в красивом уголочке...
А есть там березовая роща?
очень хочу в березовую рощу...
Где так светло....
может и на душе посветлело...

----------


## laro4ka09

Мanja, вот такая там красота! Поля с высоченной нехоженой травой, совершенно безумный, дурманящий аромат резеды...  далекий шум воды на маленькой плотине у разрушенной мельницы, ночные соловьиные трели... отдыхаешь душой... такое спокойствие и умиротворение. Нам, жителям городов,  так не хватает этой тишины,  внутреннего покоя, и как мы, оказывается, по всему этому скучаем...

[IMG]http://*********ru/662322m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/661298m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

*Жасмин*,
 Жаннусик,Маришка это для Вовчика и Ларочки проводила школу аплодисментов.Я это краем уха услышала и меня посвятили в это дело.А то тоже бы пришлось в блондинки записываться :Aga: .Вы с Иннусей в этот момент Танюшкиных двух представительниц жарили.:biggrin:

----------


## Анолир

oFF - Не в тему, но для развлечения, тематический анекдот тут вычитал:

Звонок на радио:
- Поставьте, пожалуйста, песню Пугачевой про то, как у нее завис Windows! 
Ди-джей (после паузы):
- Я не могу вспомнить у Пугачевой такой песни! Можете напеть?
- Ну, там еще в припеве: "Кликну, а в ответ тишина, снова я осталась одна... Сильная женщина плачет у Окна...":)

----------


## Марисоль

[QUOTE=lezi]Жаннусик,Маришка это для Вовчика и Ларочки проводила школу аплодисментов.Я это краем уха услышала и меня посвятили в это дело.А то тоже бы пришлось в блондинки записываться.Вы с Иннусей в этот момент Танюшкиных двух представительниц жарили.

Девачки!!! Вы что за столом в первый вечер отсутствовали??? Со школы аплодисментов мы, можно сказать начали нашу прогггррраммму!!!
АЙЙЙЯЙЙЙЯЯЙЙ:smile:

----------


## CrazyPiv

> И ещё, Марина, Илья, где остальные фоты???


Фоты, к сожалению, закончились... :frown: Но остались 3 видеоролика, которые не прошли цензуру Гармонии  :Aga:  
Если вы её уговорите, я обязательно их выставлю :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> *Илья*, рад был познакомиться. Теперь спокоен за нашу молодую смену...


Я тоже очень рад был познакомиться со всеми! И это знакомство перевернуло все мои взгляды на "наше дело" !  :Aga:  Теперь мне ещё больше хочется посвятить ему всего себя! :wink:

----------


## Касатик

Действия сменяли друг-друга в гармоничной последовательности, возможно благодаря присутствию:wink:самой ГАРМОНИИ.
Самое приятное было в том, что можно было заниматься ЧЕМ ХОЧЕШЬ, без всякого напряга - хочешь -пой, хочешь - пляши, хочешь - кушай, пей, что хочешь,  благо напитков было на любой вкус! Кайф, самый натуральный - общайся, наслаждайся СВОБОДОЙ!!! 
Большая часть прекрасной половины решила совершить прогулку к мельнице...Мы с Танюшкой Лейзи где-то провозились и, явно в основую группу не вписывались - ничего, говорю, не беда, не заблудимся, благо обзорность с крылечка - максимальная! ... Пришли мы с ней позже всех, зато во всеоружии от комаров.... При этом про жизнь поболтали, бредя высоченными ароматными травами...
Танюшка - это, понимаеете, ну просто Милки Вей, молоко и нежность, мне сразу вспомнилось выражение Юрия Борисовича: 
 Ой, Танюшечка Лейзи, она такая претакая - знал о чем говорил...Таня....Это доброта, нежность, мягкость - в одном флаконе....Чудо-женщина и собеседник!....

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Сожалею, но иллюстации не грузятся почему - то!:frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Igor_IT*,
 Игорь, рада что ты с нами! Осваивайся - тем много разных, мужского полу явный недостаток!  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*manja*,
 Манечка, рощи березовой нету, но... возле дома огромная береза, выше нашего не низенького дома раза в два!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Garmonia*,
 Вроде присутствовали :rolleyes:, но.. мы ж блондинки, я запомнила только БРАВО  :Oj: !

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Сожалею, но иллюстации не грузятся почему - то


Наташа, а ты попробуй  их уменьшить маленько, прям там на странице загрузки. :redface:

----------


## lezi

*Касатик*,
 Вовка,а ты такая вся внезапная и загадочная.Как не приду на форум ты опять в новом образе на аватарке.Где ты столько нафоткаться успела? Только душу твои фотки бередят.Но в хорошем смысле слова.Вовка там,Вовка сям,Вовка такая.......Воспоминания о встечи еще очень свежи и не хотят никак укладываться на полочку памяти.Сижу на работе ,даже не замечаю что начинаю улыбаться.А перед глазами картинка Вовка с рыбой и пивом. Или Гармония в купальнике и полотенце и с венком из полевых цветов на голове.Или голос Жанны с песенкой про Солнышко мое. А еще Жаннусик в поле ,с моей тележкой и низко опущенной головой идет и резко разворачиваясь говорит,что она передумала и не отпускает меня.Жанна,спасибо тебе за эти чувства :flower: .Меня никогда так ни кто не провожал.Вспоминаю все это где то с улыбкой,а где то со слезами на глазах.Девочка с другого отдела глядя на меня просто не понимает,что со мной происходит.Она же ведь не ведущая и не тамада.Она не может понять,что здесь своя жизнь.Что здесь живешь как рыба в воде .Что здесь такие все родные и замечательные люди,которые как и я больны этой работой.Которые мыслят даже как я.И мне радостно,что я вас всех знаю.Что я приезжая со встречи могу сказать,что у меня много друзей в разных городах .Друзей которые меня понимают и принимают какая я есть.

----------


## Касатик

Вот наш чудный домик на холме
[IMG]http://*********ru/693057m.jpg[/IMG]
немного фотохроники о Танюше Лейзи....
[IMG]http://*********ru/688961m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/689985m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/695105m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/696129m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

Такс... начинаем зимнюю эпопею!
Что б никто не обижался за первые места, я туда себя нарисую!
1. Инна
2.Леша
3.Марья
4.Алинчик
5.Масяня
6.Масянин "СЭКС"
7.Жанна
8.Виктор
9.Таня (лейзи)
10.Марина (гармошечка)
11.Илья (гармошечкин)
12.Юрий (Борисыч)
13.Ларочка
14.Игорь (Ларочкин)
15.Валера (Лорд)
16.Илона
17. Наташа (Касатик)

ОЙ!!! Уже больше половины от вместимости Юкковского коттеджа... жаль Замок у озера... Но, наверное придется менять место дислакации... а как жаль, как жаль!

----------


## lezi

*Касатик*,
 Натусик,а что я только с Михалычем рядом была?:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

Встреча в Рогулово, конечно, не могла состояться без Пикалевцев...Точнее сказать, без лучших представителей этого города...
Жасминчик.....Жанна......Аэрофлот....Стюардесса.....Её постоянно приходилось искать, потому как она взяла на себя ответственность за обеспечение нашей компании пищей...Оборачиваешься, а где у нас Жанна? - На кухне......А готовит она изюююмительно! (Теперь я знаю новое блюдо "Бычий глаз")...И прекрасно поет! Это ОНА приготовила СПЕЦИАЛЬНЫЙ номер для рагуловской встречи!Который с удовольствием подпевали все участники....Жанна, Жанночка....... как она переживала при расстовании......Когда мы готовились к выходу на проводы Мариши с Ильюшей и Танюши Лези, у Жасминчика глаза были полны слез пока все ещё одевались...Мне пришлось её поругать - что, мол нам 15 км  идти туда и обратно нужно, успеем нарасстраиваться....

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/708419m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/712515m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/709443m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

> что, мол нам 15 км идти туда и обратно нужно,


Ты что людей пугаешь??? 15 км туда и 15 обратно :redface:, не 15, *1,5 км всего то!*

----------


## Касатик

ВиктОр, Витя, Михалыч.......Поцелуй меня удача......Это сгусток веселья, музыки, оптимизма, неуемной энергии, заводиловки......Большой человек!.......Они с Лешей такой прекрасный дуэт...............ВАУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/698179m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/703299m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/702275m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/692035m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Кто шагает дружно в ряд? Это банщиков отряд!....
[IMG]http://*********ru/685891m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/674627m.jpg[/IMG]
Что бы в баню не было большой очереди, ребята вывесили список самозаписи на парилку.....А заодно решили посмотреть, кто пользуется бОльшим спросом у прекрасного пола.....Инна, наша милая Инна, дипломат.....все решила просто восхитительно!.....
[IMG]http://*********ru/678723m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
В заключении повествования, я хочу еще раз *поблагодарить ВСЕХ присутстующих* на этой сказочной встрече....!!! *Инна, Леша, СПАСИБО, что ВЫ ЕСТЬ*!!!
А сейчас песТня: "И в какой стороне я не буду, по какой не пройду я тропе, друга я никогда не забуду, если с ним подружился в РагуловЕ!"
[IMG]http://*********ru/667459m.jpg[/IMG]
" .....я счастлив и нем, и, просто, немного завидую тем, у кого встреча еще впереди".......
[IMG]http://*********ru/668483m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 52 минуты*



> Натусик,а что я только с Михалычем рядом была?


Выходит, даааааааааа!!!:tongue:

----------


## Инна Р.

А в деревне клубника поспела... и даже некому съесть  :Vah: ...

----------


## laro4ka09

Верните меня обратно! 
Я ж и в бане не побывала, и по полю никого не провожала, и клубнику люблю, и ... столько ещё всего ...
 :Mebiro 01:   :Pooh Go: 

 :Viannen 19:  вот так мы встретимся!

Это за Вас  :Vishenka 19: 

А это Вам  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## МихалычЬ

Всем привет! Меня без меня поселили тут. :biggrin: 
Но жить тут буду чуть позже. Сейчас работы много. Пока целует удача, надо отвечать взаимностью :biggrin:. 
Ребята, всех помню и благодарю за тёплые слова  :flower: . Илья, подарок получил - спасибо!  :Pivo: . Если чем-то могу кому помочь - обращайтесь в личку, поскольку постоянно читать форум нет возможности. Ну, или к коллеге по станку, к Жасмин. 
Согласен, что времени для таких встреч маловато. Фотографии вновь вернули меня в тот драйф, который был на даче у Инны и Алекса.
Алекс, дружище, ну не обижайся за синяки... ну что-то я же должен был оставить на память :biggrin:. Просто массаж был от души. 
Девчата, всех помню и очень надеюсь, что встретимся зимой  :Ok: .

----------


## Инна Р.

*МихалычЬ*,
 Ну наконец то!!! Михалыч, респект! Очень рада тебя приветствовать тут!!! Надеюсь, поселился навсегда???? :smile:  :Pivo:

----------


## ЖасМи

Кстати, 
и всё-таки нас было 13!!!

----------


## Касатик

> Всем привет! Меня без меня поселили тут.


УРААААА!!!!Большой человек объявился!!!!! Добро пожаловать!!!!!!!!!!!! :br: kiss

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Жасмин*,
 Спасибо за Михалыча!!!Чтой-то мне подсказывает, что это с ТВОЕЙ подачи! Молодец!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Кстати, 
> и всё-таки нас было 13!!!


Ты - шаман!!!:tongue:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Спасибо за Михалыча!!!


Ну, пожайлуста!  :flower: . Только он всё равно не будет здесь частым посетителем... к сожалению. :frown:. Он буквы не любит знакомые искать на клавиатуре... Хотя кто знает, кто знает...
Ребята, фотографии все выложили? Али компроматик про запас оставили? :rolleyes:


> Ты - шаман!!!


Да? Тогда сейчас нашаманю..., что К ЧЁРТУ НОЧНУЮ СМЕНУ В НОВОГОДНЮЮ НОЧЬ, ХОЧУ В БОЙ КУРАНТОВ ЧУВСТВОВАТЬ УЛЫБКИ И ПОЦЕЛУИ МОИХ ДРУЗЕЙ!!! 
Ребята, у меня уже четвёртого МОЕГО НОВОГО  ГОДА  НЕ БУДЕТ! 
Мне и гонорар не в радость от ТАКОЙ работы. Кто ЗА?

----------


## an2yan

*Жасмин*,
 Жанночка, зайди в личку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Инна Р.

ну вот фотки, наверное, уже у всех кончились. Я тут поскачивала и сварганила роличек побольше::biggrin: Мне в родликах нравится фотки хранить!:biggrin:



Кто захочет эти ролики иметь в компе, а не только в инете - стукайте в скайп или аську - скину. Адрес в лички раздаю. :Oj:

----------


## lezi

Иннусик,про зимний список.Наверное надо поднимать другую тему"Зимний шабаш в Питере".А то нашу эту тему не все смотрят.Не увидят,потом будут разборки,что не видели когда список составляли.Если кроме нас еще будут желающие.

----------


## Инна Р.

Да. конечно поднимем. Или новую заведем. Что б уже не смущать тех, кто к "нечистой силе" серьезно относится.  :Vah:  :biggrin:

----------


## lezi

Инна,понимаю,что у вас работы много,но может Петровна когда вернется из Крыма займется этим вопросом.Если у нее времени свободного побольше.Я имею ввиду поиска нового домика.Юкки всем хорош,только вместимость маленькая.

----------


## Инна Р.

В прошлом году достраивали один гостиничный комплекс. Туда можно много людей поселить. Но, далековато. КМ 70 от города. Добираться на перекладных, поэтому нужно будет автобусы заказывать. Или еще вариант - печально извесный Радомир - там 2 коттеджа рядышком - на 40 чел и на 20. Но, я теперь с ними связываться боюсь. Других вариантов нету - только совдеповские дома отдыха. Но там проблема с помещением для круглосуточных тусовок! :mad: Я уже связывалась с девочкой из турагенства, которая нас спасла в прошлом году, она у меня в аське есть. обещала найти лучшие варианты. Все будет зависить от колличества человек и от того, сколько мы готовы заплатить! :smile: Займемся в сентябре!

----------


## Марья

> Что б уже не смущать тех, кто к "нечистой силе" серьезно относится.


а по-моему, она нам в прошлом году ничуть не помешала :biggrin:

----------


## Марисоль

> ну вот фотки, наверное, уже у всех кончились. Я тут поскачивала и сварганила роличек побольше: Мне в роликах нравится фотки хранить!


Ну что ж ты делаешь со мной , дорогая, я сына, проводила сижу грущу, а после ролика еще и плачуууу.... Ролик замечательный , ты так чувствуешь настроение, мне тоже больше нравится фотки в ролике - впечатление усиливается - когда идет видеоряд под хорошо подобранное музыкальное сопровождение, ты становишься профессионалом в создании роликов, :Ok:  продолжай
Если не трудно мне на память скинь  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Дорогие мои. Наконец-то я смогла добраться до этой темы, прочесть, посмотреть.... Так приятно было увидеть родные знакомые лица. Я прямо всеми клеточками почувствовала атмосферу, радость вашей встречи. Услышать голос Маришки, заглянуть в пронзительные глаза Жанночки, улыбнуться в ответ на добрую улыбку Танюши, почувствовать себя миниатюрной рядом с Михалычем, окунуться в удивительно тёплую энергетику семьи Ёжиков. А ещё увидеть, что наше братство тамадейско-питерское-шабашное  растёт, множится, в него входят новые замечательные люди.... Меня не забудьте в зимний список внести. Куда я теперь без вас?:smile:

----------


## Касатик

Кое-что из неопубликованного......Чтоб не забывали!:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/707454m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/708478m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/705406m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/712574m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
...И днем и ночью кот ученый все ходит по тропе кругом.... 
(В главной роли - кот Ёжиков - Филипп Киркорыч, обладающий превосходным сценическим голосом)

[IMG]http://*********ru/698238m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Касатик

> Да. конечно поднимем. Или новую заведем. Что б уже не смущать тех, кто к "нечистой силе" серьезно относится


 :Aga:  Обязательно, так как я, например, совершенно случайно зашла в ЭТУ тему....Хотя, вроде, дело не моё, территриальной принадлежностью не вышла:wink:Вроде бы и не красиво лезть, а я попробовала :Oj: .. И теперь благодарю свою "невоспитанность" за то, что я познакомилась в реале с ТАКИМИ ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩАМИ!!!И теперь, я буду писать в правительство:wink:ходотайсто о переносе нашего города в Ленинградскую область!:wink:

----------


## lezi

*Касатик*,
 Натусь,так Вологда и Эстония это же пригород Питера. :Aga: :biggrin:Так что правильно по теме ты зашла.:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ой, Касатик! Какая ты кокетка  :Ok: . Не успеваю авы твои разглядеть. Каждые пол часа новая!  :Aga:

----------


## Касатик

> Ой, Касатик! Какая ты кокетка . Не успеваю авы твои разглядеть. Каждые пол часа новая!


Это я все пытаюсь обратить на себя внимание :Oj: 
А меня все равно не замечают, и поставили аж ....17ой :Mebiro 01:  на Тамадею 2010 на Неве!,а  если места не хватит?......

----------


## Инна Р.

Для того и тему так заранее открыли, что б всем места хватило. В Юкки 25 влезает нормально, и 5 на раскладушках...

----------


## Касатик

> Для того и тему так заранее открыли, что б всем места хватило. В Юкки 25 влезает нормально, и 5 на раскладушках...


Слава Богу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:Я вписываюсь в нераскладушечную!!! :flower:

----------


## lezi

Между прочим там раскладушки классные. :Ok: Гармония подтвердит. :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Между прочим там раскладушки классные.Гармония подтвердит.


Ага...то-то она вставала с ЭТОЙ удобной раскладушки на 2 часа раньше подъема, надевала буденновку со звездой на голову и так, в пижаме, маршировала по 2 этажу под песню "Красная Армия всех сильней..." (весь 2 этаж подтвердит!) :042:  :042:  :042:

----------


## Касатик

*Курица*,
 Так может, всем по раскладушке?:biggrin:Все и маршировать будем, по часам!И никому не обидно, и все при деле?!

----------


## lezi

Не,чур я с Курицей сплю.Нам с Танюшкой и на кровати нормально.
Кто виноват,что Гармония на новом месте спасть не может? Нет чтоб жениха во сне высматривать,так она по этажу марширует в буденовке.Кстати у Маришки страсть в песням 18-20 годов прошлого столетия.Они на поле в троем тоже горланили песню из фильма "неуловимые мстители"

----------


## Курица

> Не,чур я с Курицей сплю.Нам с Танюшкой и на кровати нормально.


согласная я...у нас с Лези уже все выпуклости и впуклости, как в ПАЗЗЛАХ, совпали, так что...и по темпераменту мы приноровились, и позы нам нравятся одни...правда, Танюх? :Oj:

----------


## lezi

*Курица*,
 Так точно! :Ok:

----------


## Касатик

> Не,чур я с Курицей сплю.Нам с Танюшкой и на кровати нормально.


Спать можешь, где тебе удобно,
Но вот в буденовке шагай!!!
И громко, четко , с расстановкой
Куплеты спящим распевай!:biggrin:

----------


## Марисоль

По поводу буденновки - это был номер программы, но поскольку я не смогла его провести , от безисходности, надела утром буденновку (войлочную банную шапку) и слова там были не "Красная армия всех сильней" , а "Русская Банька всех мокрей",
если будет баня на Питерской встрече, могу продемонстрировать это банное поздравление. А по поводу хочу-не хочу , смогу - не смогу приехать, приведу одно из любимых стихоотворений Э. Асадова :
Во всех делах, при максимуме сложностей-
Подход у проблеме все-таки один:
Желанье - это максимум возможностей,
А нежеланье - множество причин!
Желаю всем , чтобы у вас было максимум возможностей и материальное их обеспечение , до встречи , я уже скучаю и жду возможности вас всех обнять!!!

----------


## Касатик

> я уже скучаю и жду возможности вас всех обнять!!!


:frown: :Aga:  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/690035m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марисоль

> Натусь,так Вологда и Эстония это же пригород Питера.


Будем считать , что территория бывшего СССР - это Санкт-Петербург и его пригороды, предствители всех пригородов и окрестностей, всех ждем с нетерпением, хватило бы места :Aga:  Жаль будет зима, не разбить палаточный лагерь:smile:, как на Песчаной тамадее:redface:

----------


## Анолир

> [IMG]http://*********ru/690035m.jpg[/IMG]


Пиво :016:  - вижу, рыбу  :Animals 013:  - нет

----------


## Марисоль

*Lordpiter*,
Как это, рядом с Ильей такая толстенькая! ( Я по гороскопу РЫБА!):biggrin:

----------


## ЖасМи

Ребята,а для меня ВСТРЕЧА продолжается... Не далее как несколько часов назад познакомилась с Яной и Андреем с Тихвина :biggrin: :Ok: . Так что осталось  с Ксеньей Весенней познакомиться, ну и получиться, что со всеми участниками - кто смог, кто не смог - я знакома! 
Ощушения такие же - будто бы всегда друг друга знали, а сегодня они посетили меня с дружественным визитом...
Вообще-то так оно и есть... Ребята, можно вас попросить? Поддержите Яну. Я сама авантюристка по жизни и раскидываюсь авантюрами направо и налево. :biggrin:. Я тут Яне на август заказик скинула на свадьбу, а у неё это оказывается будет дебют. Я вот перед первой встречей её поддержала, чем могла, Манечке "СПАСИБО" за короткий мастер-класс :flower: . Теперь вот прошу вашей поддержки Яниного духа. Ведь правда с форумом ВСЁ ПОЛУЧИТЬСЯ! Тем более на подготовку ещё целый месяц!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Теперь вот прошу вашей поддержки Яниного духа


Жанночка! Конечно поддержим!Токо маякни, как!!!Все что от нас зависит сделаем!!!:smile:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Жанночка! Конечно поддержим!Токо маякни, как!!!Все что от нас зависит сделаем!!!


Борисыч, не сомневалась в этом! kiss. 
Янусь, видишь, я же говорила! Теперь маякай как можно ярче! :biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Ребята,а для меня ВСТРЕЧА продолжается...


Не только для тебя!!! Наш Вовка меня уже достал рассказами!!!!Как будто я не знаю,
как будто не предупреждал её!!!:biggrin:Что все так и будет!!!:biggrin:
А она меня НЕ ПОНИМАЛА отчего я такой влюбленный и взбудораженный после зимнего Шабаша!!! :Kez 04:

----------


## Курица

Нет, народ! Если мы -друзья, то между нами тайн быть не должно, ТАК???
Поправьте меня, если не так!!!
А почему тогда Ежиковы гости Наталию Касаткину Вовкой назвывают?
Ну, имеем же мы право знать!!!
Не знаю, как другие, но лично я от любопытства СДОХНУ!:biggrin:

----------


## Марисоль

> Нет, народ! Если мы -друзья, то между нами тайн быть не должно, ТАК???
> Поправьте меня, если не так!!!
> А почему тогда Ежиковы гости Наталию Касаткину Вовкой назвывают?
> Ну, имеем же мы право знать!!!
> Не знаю, как другие, но лично я от любопытства СДОХН


Нет, нет, нет ! Не рассказывайте Курице про Вовку, пусть мучается до следующей встречи, эту будет наша маленькая месть, за то , что она к нам не приехала, Ёжики, слышите :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

> Не рассказывайте Курице про Вовку, пусть мучается


СПАСИБО.Добрая ты, Марин!:frown:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> А почему тогда Ежиковы гости Наталию Касаткину Вовкой назвывают


Тань, я, конечно, не Ёжик, но под пытками.....:redface:в поезде на Крым поведаю тебе ЭТУ СТРАШНУЮ ТАЙНУ!!!!! :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Не рассказывайте Курице про Вовку


Прости, Друг, но я не могу дать обет молчания!!!:frown: Платон мне друг, но истина - дороже!!!:confused: К тому же, я не переношу физического насилия.............(а оно будет, если я не скажу....) :068:

----------


## Марисоль

> Прости, Друг, но я не могу дать обет молчания!!! Платон мне друг, но истина - дороже!!! К тому же, я не переношу физического насилия.............(а оно будет, если я не скажу....)


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 51 секунду*



> СПАСИБО.Добрая ты, Марин!


Кура, ну я же любя, нам тебя в Разгулове так не хватало:frown:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Кура, ну я же любя, нам тебя в Разгулове так не хватало


То то же, как не снимок, так Кура запеченая, разделаная и т.д. :Vah:  Вот она любофф то кака!!!
Как только не изгалялись над нашей любимой!!!!!!!!! Изверги!!!!!!!!Танюша, не теряй бдительность!!!На дворе - кризис!!!!!!!!!! В Крыму мне придется быть твоим личным охранником, чоб не съели...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Марисоль

> В Крыму мне придется быть твоим личным охранником, чоб не съели...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Танюша! Не бойся! Тамошние больше САЛО любят:biggrin:

----------


## an2yan

*Жанночка*, я тебе уже говорила, но готова повторять это снова и снова. Ужасно не хотелось от тебя уходить. Вернулась, и готова постоянно к тебе возвращаться :Oj: . *Жанна* - это такой человек :Ok: ... такой человек... вот сижу и думаю, как описать коротко. Это не человек, это - ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ :Aga: ! Добрая, отзывчивая, гостеприимная и много, много всего. На форуме читала, отзывы о её кулинарных способностях, а при встрече мы с мужем в них убедились сами. Она нас "голодных попрошаек" и накормила и напоила. СПАСИБО тебе :br: . 
Отдельное Спасибо *Манечке* :flower:  за её наставления по проведению свадеб. Муж сказал: надо было диктофон брать, чтоб всё запомнить :Aga: . Спасибо *мужу Манечки* :Pivo:  за то, что он напоминал, что ещё надо знать о свадьбах. 
Всё, что от вас увезла домой (в голове), сидела дома записывала :Vah: . 
Ребята, форумчане, дорогие, спасибо вам всем огромное за поддержку. 
Вот сейчас составляю кратенький сценарный план свадьбы. Боюсь, не забыть бы чего. Вечерами, когда сын выгоняет из-за компьютера, сижу учу стишки, которые можно использовать на свадьбах. Но основное мне лучше делать прозой и притчами, они у меня лучше получаются. 
Жанночка, заказчики всё равно хотят "ползунки", и никак их не переубедить. 
1 Вопрос такой: муж покупает ноутбук, как подключить к нему колонки без вреда для здоровья аппаратуры. (чтоб работать на свадьбе)
2 Как лучше вывести гостей в конце для выпускания шариков в небо.
И ещё, закидайте в меня пожалуйста музыкой, которую можно включать на свадьбах (для юбилеев и дней рождений у меня много): фоновые, для игр, для дискотеки. Они первый танец хотят танцевать под "Ласковый и нежный зверь". Не знаю, что взять на танец невесты с папой. 
Но вы не думайте, это ещё не все вопросы (я так просто от вас не отстану). По мере составления сценария у меня их ещё много возникнет. Я к вам обращусь, если можно?:rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

Про то, как подключить ноутбук к колонкам: нужен микшерский пульт! И спецефический проводок - с одной стороны МАЛЕНЬКИЙ ДЖЕК, с другой - 2 БОЛЬШИХ ДЖЕКА. В продаже таких проводов не бывает - надо заказать в музыкальных магазинах - там сварганят!  В бытовых магазинах бывает раздвоитель(что б слушать в 2 наушноков 1 плеер. Можно купить такой раздвоитель и одеть на него 2 провода ( маленький джек- большой ждек). Я работаю с таким проводом! Отлично! 
Пульт (если вы не поете) можно купить простенький, тысячи за 4000, без эффектов. Но, что б в нем были хотябы 2 дырки для подключения микрофонов! 
Закидать музыкой через инет сложно... долго грузить. А вот при личной встречи, с удовольствием поделилась бы. Только нужна или флешка или диски или ноутбук - куда можно скинуть большой объем информации.:smile:

Просьба - *СТИШКИ ВЫКИНЬ СОВСЕМ*!  :Aga:  Не больше 4 строчек за банкет, ладно??? :Vah:

----------


## an2yan

*Ёжик*,
Спасибо тебе большое за информацию. 



> А вот при личной встречи, с удовольствием поделилась бы. Только нужна или флешка или диски или ноутбук - куда можно скинуть большой объем информации.


А вот и ещё один минус того, что я не была на вашей встрече.



> Просьба - СТИШКИ ВЫКИНЬ СОВСЕМ!  Не больше 4 строчек за банкет, ладно???


Вот я и надеюсь на "развязанность" своего языка.

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня развязанности тоже нету. Я забиваю программой стишки. вместо стишка про любовь, после которого тост за любовь должен идити - хлопалку, подведенуую под тот же тост за любовь. Или вместо стишка про родителей - анекдотик про родителей перед свадьбой и свои словами поздравления и пожелания! Все просто = даже никто не догадается, что ты говорить не умеешь!  :Aga:

----------


## an2yan

*Ёжик*,
Инночка, спасибо большое, а то пишут на форуме (цитирую):"Бла, бла, бла, и продолжаю дальше", а вот что за этим "бла, бла, бла" скрывается, я всё понять не могла.

----------


## Инна Р.

Сегодня состоялось очень много форумных мини - встреч! 
Ко мне на свадьбу приходила делегация... Сначала Юрь Борисыч с очаровательной дочкой Светланой, потом Илона, а потом и сам наш Лордпитер. Правда, все убежали быстро (чет смайликов нету, но тут смайлик должен смеяться). Наверно им было скучно! А мне наоборот - пообщаться не успела, все чето где то бегала (опять смеется смайлик)!
Всех была рада увидеть!

----------


## lezi

*Ёжик*,
 А что Юрий Борисович  Питере?

----------


## Касатик

> А что Юрий Борисович Питере?


Уже нет!:wink:Уже вместе с Курочко и Петровной едут в Крым!:smile:

*Ёжик*,
 Ты, Иннусь, смелая! :Ok: Я была вчера на концере нашем местном - "Песни 20 века"(хороший концерт! Правда звук не отрегулирован!) и мне пришла СМС "Завидуй!Я у Иннуси на свадьбе!" Подумала, нужели прикатил со Светкой!?:redface:Так и есть!!! Предупреждала ведь его! Юрик, человек на работе, к чему мешать!?:mad: Не знаю, девченки, я на банкетах всегда даже телефоны отключаю, не говоря,чтоб с кем-то общаться вживую!!!..........
Как свадьба, Инночка? Немцы "не достали"?

----------


## Инна Р.

Не, не достали.. я в Беседке № 7 написала. :biggrin:
Юра не мешал, правда ушел раньше, чем я Лодочника играла... так хотела ему показать! И объявить благодарность за номер. Но не успела!  :Aga:

----------


## manja

*Ёжик*,
 Инуль привет

Я бы тоже хотела к тебе на свадьбу прискакать...
Сидела бы так тихо в уголочке...и пила бы сок...или кофе...

хотела бы тебе сегодня вечером по скайпу позвонить...
напиши мне в личку свои данные и во сколько смогу позвонить...
очень рада была бы пообщаться...
Тем более до нашей встречи остается совсем мало времени... Я уже дни счиатю...
Буду ждать...
А

----------


## Юрий Борисович

*Пост от Касатика*
Танюша Лези и Маришка Гармония! Посмотрите, как изводяться над "святым"!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/685569m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lezi

Курица,ты уж марку там держи и за нас.:biggrin:

----------


## Анолир

> Сегодня состоялось очень много форумных мини - встреч! 
> Ко мне на свадьбу приходила делегация... Сначала Юрь Борисыч с очаровательной дочкой Светланой, потом Илона, а потом и сам наш Лордпитер. Правда, все убежали быстро (чет смайликов нету, но тут смайлик должен смеяться). Наверно им было скучно! А мне наоборот - пообщаться не успела, все чето где то бегала (опять смеется смайлик)!
> Всех была рада увидеть!


Ну, все-таки это рабочая обстановка! Нашего Ежика там гости разрывали, как тузик грелку! Даже при перекуре поговорить спокойно не дали! А Леша в белом костюме за пультом сидел (сразил Илону наповал :Aga: ), принимал шифрованные команды голосом и жестами и тоже был сосредоточен. Поэтому не стали мешать, встретились, увидели "мастер-класс" и уехали. А было здорово!!!! Хотим еще!!!!!

----------


## laro4ka09

> увидели "мастер-класс" ... было здорово!!!! Хотим еще!!!!!


 :Party:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> А Леша в белом костюме


ВаРерик!!! Привет, Челентано!!!:smile:Эт, я,я. *Кастик,* Наталия Касаткина!!!:smile:Заметил, Близнец! Ура!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Кто б еще это увидеть  смог ( не от "смог" по Англицки)

----------


## Инна Р.

Касатик, ты у Юры комп навсегда приватезировала??? Можешь зайдешь уже под своим ником и перестанешь нас путать??? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Хотим еще!!!!!


Приглашаю, согласно графика :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:!

----------


## Озорная

А я Инночку-Ёжика и Юрия Борисовича  с дочкой  впервые увидела у Парка Победы.  Общение было всего несколько минут (они торопились  на свадьбу, которую работала Инна) для обмена  дисками с Ю.Б  Я очень рада этому мимолетному знакомству вживую с Инночкой и Юрием Борисовичем. Их энергетику прочувствовала на своей "шкурке". И это - здОрово!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Ozornaya*,
 Наташа, а я об этом моменте не упомянула, потому что мне очень стыдно...  :Oj:  - я тебя путаю с Татьяной С. Хоть и уточнила, а тут же опять засомневалась - кто из вас это был??? Смотрю на аватарки - вы совершенно разные... а я путаюсь!!! Видать, надо поближе всем перезнакомиться!!! :biggrin:
Мне тоже было приятно! Правда очень быстро!!!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 16 часов 57 минут*
:smile:

Всем, кто в Питере сегодня и у кого свободен вечерок!
Марина Зайкина (наш админ Мазайкина :biggrin:), ну и я  приглашаем пообщаться и познакомиться. Сбор у метро Парк Победы в 19.30. Потом идем в кафе на територии парка у лодчочной станции! Будем рады всем! на всяк пожарный -звоните мне: 945-90-83 Инна. :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

*Ёжик*,Инночка,передавай,пожалуйста,огромный привет Маришке.Поцелуй её от меня!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ёжик*
Иннусь, и от меня Марине привет бАААААльшой-пребАААААльшой!!! :smile:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Передам, не волнуйтесь! :smile:

*Добавлено через 7 часов 36 минут*
Ну вот они мы, голубчики:

[IMG]http://*********ru/655957m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/660053m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/713300m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/720468m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 7 часов 43 минуты*
В белом мужики - это мой Ленчик и Ларо4кин Игорь, в черном - Диоген и я, Мазайкина в голубом и оранжевом, Ларо4ка в горшек, Наташа Шмелька в голубых брюках и голубоватой кофточке и еще пара ребят из музыкантов - которых я забыла как зовут... вы ж знаете, что у меня дырка в голове! Простите! И приветы не передала по той же причине!  :Oj:

----------


## Гвиола

А я на тебя так надеялась.....:frown:

----------


## ЖасМи

*Ёжик*,
Иннуль, или у меня глюки, или фоток нет...

----------


## Инна Р.

У тебя глюки. Подержи страницу долго открытой - они загрузятся. Инет значит у тебя притормаживает!

----------


## Марья

> Ну вот они мы, голубчики:


Иннаааааа, я воююю от завистиииии....:frown::frown::frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки, официально прошу - НИКОГДА И НИЧЕГО МНЕ НЕ ПОРУЧАЙТЕ! У меня правда, очень плохо с памятью. Я всю встречу вспоминала 2 вещи - 1. куда я дела деньги, которые планировала взять с собой. и 2. Что то я должна сказать Мазайкиной.
Оказалось (когда вернулась домой), что деньги остались лежать на столе, а Мазайкиной я должна была привет передать... Сегодня Маня на меня обиделась - я забыла ей в личку ответить.... а я ж не от того, что вот проигнорировала - я просто ВСЕ забываю.  :Oj:

----------


## swinging

> Ёжик,
> Иннуль, или у меня глюки, или фоток нет...


Жанна, чтобы просмотреть фотки, нужно отослать девятьсот девяносто девять SMS'ок.
:biggrin:
Пы.Сы. Жанна, прости не удержался. Прям что то прёт пошутить (не всегда удачно).
 :flower: 

Удачи!

----------


## Mazaykina

Ребята!!! Всем пламенный привет!!! Встреча получилась на 90% спонтанной и на 200% классной!!! Почему спонтанной? Потому что вчера я собиралась встретиться только с Инкой, остальных не могла достать из-за проблемм с моей симкартой. Зато сегодня я позвонила Косте, разбудила его, сказала: "Хватит дрыхнуть, чтоб в 19-30 был на встрече, отказы не принимаются!" И точно также Наташке Шмельке и нашему любимому дуэту "Невскому блюзу" Маше и Мише. И такая получилась встреча!!! Я до сих пор под впечатлением! И от Диогена, первые слова которого были:"Привет, тетки!" :biggrin: и от ощущения. что я всех знаю уже много лет. несмотря на то, что с некоторыми увиделась сегодня впервые! Как же все-таки здорво, что мы ЕСТЬ!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Mazaykina*,Марина! Я не выполнила обещаний... тут девочки тебе привет передавали - Гвиола и Анатольевна... вот я исправляюсь - передаю! :biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> Встреча получилась на 90% спонтанной и на 200% классной!!!


вот, паразиты...издеваются...дразнятся.... Блин, как конфетку показать и слопать, не угостив...:mad::biggrin:

Слушайте, ну почему все страны, как страны - маленькие, компактные...сел на машинку, пара часов и в любой точке.... А у нас все не как у людей....пока соберешься, да пока доедешь - все уже разъехались....:frown:

----------


## Гвиола

А тута мы и сами можем ей передать прЮвед!
Маришка,привет,дорогая! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*



> Слушайте, ну почему все страны, как страны - маленькие, компактные...сел на машинку, пара часов и в любой точке.... А у нас все не как у людей....пока соберешься, да пока доедешь - все уже разъехались....


Я тоже о том же подумала!:biggrin:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Жанна, чтобы просмотреть фотки, нужно отослать девятьсот девяносто девять SMS'ок.


:tongue:
И всё равно... фоток на моём экране нет... :frown:
Иннуль, киданись в меня ими. Хочу тож завидовать белой завистью...

----------


## Mazaykina

> передаю!


Принимаю! :biggrin:



> Маришка,привет,дорогая!


Привет, Наталька!!!! Привет всем девчатам и ребятам!!!




> Слушайте, ну почему все страны, как страны - маленькие, компактные..


"Широка и привольна ты родная страна!
Как светла твоих рек. твоих озер глубина..." :biggrin:
Маришка, мы обязательно споем ее дуэтом  :Aga:

----------


## Лина М.

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, может ты сподобишься и зимой в Питер???

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина, может ты сподобишься и зимой в Питер???


Ой, Линаааа! Я бы с ОГРОМНЫМ удовольствием! Но пока ничего не могу сказать. Но зато в начале декабря жду всех к нам, в Берлин на фестиваль!

----------


## Анатольевна

> И от Диогена, первые слова которого были:"Привет, тетки!"


ААААА!!!!! Я тоже хочу, чтобы мне сказали "ЗдАровА, тётка!" :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

АУ!!! Илона!!! Мне нужен твой номер телефона!!! Напиши, пожайлуста, а то я не подписала и теперь не могу с тобой связаться! А надо! :smile:

----------


## diogen

*Анатольевна*,
 Здарова,Тётка...Ну...Вы же просили...

----------


## Марья

*diogen*,
Костя, здароваааа!!! :biggrin: Хотела на весы тебе жамкнуть -  не пускают четто...

----------


## Гвиола

*Марья*,можно я вместо тебя?даже если скажешь нельзя,ПОЗДНО!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Маришка, мы обязательно споем ее дуэтом


на бэки возьмете?

----------


## Анатольевна

> Анатольевна,
>  Здарова,Тётка...Ну...Вы же просили...


Уррааа!!! Господин назначил меня любимой женой!!!!!(с) :Oj:  :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Давай, Инесса, заигрывай! Ты ж у нас вся такая... внезапная! Поручаем тебе заманить к нам Костю в январе, будем у него мастер-класс вымаливать :wink::biggrin:.

----------


## бригантина

*Mazaykina*,
Очень рада за тебя.
Но лучше бы ты на Родину приехала!!!!!
Маришка, у нас ТАКИЕ  комары....

----------


## skomorox

Родина везде!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Давай, Инесса, заигрывай! Ты ж у нас вся такая... внезапная! Поручаем тебе заманить к нам Костю в январе,


 :Oj:  Нееее... У меня шансов нет...  :Tu:  Диоген Марью с Януськой любит - вот они пусть и заманивают... А я буду тихо страдать в сторонке...  :Ha:  :biggrin:  Да и ты как-то ближе живёшь, и дар убеждения у тебя имеется... :Aga:

----------


## diogen

> Диоген Марью с Януськой любит


Диоген маму любит...И пиво...

----------


## Анатольевна

> Диоген маму любит...И пиво...


Уффф...  :Laie 22:  Прям от сердца отлегло...:wink:

По пивку?  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :biggrin:

----------


## lezi

Костя,так у нас есть мама,только зовется по другому.Мы ее как ШОУМАМА знаем.

----------


## Гвиола

Здравствуйте,а я ПИВО!Разрешите пригласить на зимнюю Тамадею-2010....

----------


## Анатольевна

> у нас есть мама,только зовется по другому.Мы ее как ШОУМАМА знаем.





> Здравствуйте,а я ПИВО!Разрешите пригласить на зимнюю Тамадею-2010....


О, и группа поддержки подтянулась!!!

----------


## skomorox

*Анатольевна*,



> О, и группа поддержки подтянулась!!!


и я пиво люблю (и маму тоже:biggrin:)! Я тоже в группу поддержки записываюсь по приглашению Кости на Тамадею 2010. 
А свадебные кричалки- просто "бальзам" Костяну на душу !!! kuku:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

Ребята, все, кто был на РаЗгуловской встрече, вам должно было вчера икаться:smile:...
Я в качестве гостя была на Дне рождения у друзей и, вместо открытки, принесла слайдшоу имениннице. И она и гости были в полном восторге (видите, какая у нас публика не избалованная!) от моей работы (Инне низкий поклон, как сподвижнику и вдохновителю) и спросили еще что-нибудь показать, а так как я была с ноутом, то, конечно же открыла Иннусин ролик из РаЗгулова! :Aga: 
Вот его мы и смотрели минут тридцать, т.к. каждый участник мне не только, как родным стал, но и является яркой и интересной личностью!... 
Моих друзей очень развеселил вывешанный список с записью на парилку, и, конечно, Иннина находчивость "внесения" себя в этот список...
А еще меня долго пытали, где я ВАС или вы МЕНЯ взяли... Причем "Питер и окрестности" и наша область?....Тогда я им показала девочку из Эстонии :Aga:  и объяснила, что мы пришли к выводу присоединить Вологду и... Эстонию к
окрестностям Питера и, вааще, мы - Северо Западный ФО!!!
Да, еще я долго объясняла, что песТню в слайдшоу поёт НЕ ИННА, хоть эта песня как нельзя кстати пришлась, просто у автора уууудивительное чутье на нужное муз.оформление!!!...
Просмотрела  и, как будто снова побывала в этом сказочном уголке опять рядом с вами, дорогие друзья!!!...
 Низкий вам всем поклон и доброго здравия! Я скучаю по вам, вас(?):smile:...
[IMG]http://*********ru/777612m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/775564m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/764300m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/762252m.jpg[/IMG]
Обратите внимание - под водой видны следы Маришки - Гармонии:
[IMG]http://*********ru/768396m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/756108m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гвиола

Эх,блин,красотища-то какая!!!!!

----------


## Анолир

> В белом мужики - это мой Ленчик и Ларо4кин Игорь, в черном - Диоген и я, Мазайкина в голубом и оранжевом, Ларо4ка в горшек, Наташа Шмелька в голубых брюках и голубоватой кофточке и еще пара ребят из музыкантов


Шмелька наша любимая!!! Обязательно заедем к вам, когда приедем в Питер!

По всем вам уже скучаем, жалко, что мы не присутствовали - спонтанно собрались и уехали в отпуск. Приедем дней через 10.

Инна, Илона уже написала телефон, на всякий случай, пишу еще раз здесь 8-901-3730719.

----------


## Инна Р.

Внимание! Всем, кому я еще не сообщила: 10 августа в Питер прилетает наша Маня. Мы собираемся 12 числа (ориентиовочно) посидеть в кафешке всем вместе. Кто хочет и может - заглядывайте в эту темку, я напишу подробности ближе к дате! :smile:

----------


## Касатик

Инночка, не удержалась, чтоб такую прелесть не показать! :Aga:  Это Олежке!

[IMG]http://*********ru/765735m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

А можно я тоже денечек в детство поударяюсь?  :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну вот и состоялась мини встреча форумчан... Питерская земля приветствовала наших зарубежных друзей : Маню и Виктора! По этому поводу мы сегодня утром с Жанусей, Михалычем, Ларочкой, Игорем и моим Лешиком прибыли в аэропорт Пулково 2 и сразу приступили к подготовительному процессу:[IMG]http://*********ru/736926m.jpg[/IMG]
Ну а дальше все было примерно так:[IMG]http://*********ru/728734m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/764561m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/760465m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/748177m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/742033m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/730769m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/733841m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

Инночка, милая, дорогая, а подробности? Хоть в нескольких словах? Какая она ,- живая аватарка по имени *МАНЯ?*

----------


## Инна Р.

[IMG]http://*********ru/768656m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 32 секунды*
Я напишу, догружу фотки и напишу. а то путаюсь! :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/756368m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/757392m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olgaring

Вот эта встреча , я представляю как Маня обалдела , увидев вас ... !!!! 
Тоже хочу в Питер ... Берегите нашу Маню      и Витю тоже ......

----------


## Инна Р.

Прибыли наши гости! Но, прежде чем они прибыли, мы волновались - узнаем ли... Ожидали мужчину с усами и выходили с терминала все мужики с усами и твердой походкой шли прям на нас... и сворачивали - но, как только появились наша Маня с Витей - все сразу стало ясно - их огромные глаза и улыбки а чуть позже  и такие знакомые ( по скайпу) голоса...
Маня - теплый такой человечек - вот описать не умею... маленькая, тоненькая, и уютная... Голос, интонации - вот такая, как вы её и представляете по форуму - глубокая, правильная, интересная и открытая. 
Весело посидели  у меня на кухоньке, перекусили, передохнули, поболтали и опять время пролетело мгновенно... Леша увез дорогих гостей в аппатаменты, которые им Жасминка приготовила... хитрые - они, с Михалычем будут с Маней круглосуточно.
А мы ожидаем следующей тусовки - что назначена на 12 число. Время и место сообщу дополнительно!  :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Я разглядывала каждую фотографию с таким непередавемым обалденно-приятным чувством! Ждём продолжения!

----------


## Лерченок

как у вас там здорово, такие все родные лица. Ждем следующего выхода в эфир. и фоток побольше!

----------


## Касатик

*Ёжик*,
 Какие вы с Жасминчиком и Ларочкой молодцы!!! Представляю, как все Пулково такими красно-девицами любовалось!!! :Ok:  Мммммм, завидно, простите, но это так...Как же вам там всем вместе здорово!!! Хорошей погоды и прекрасного настроения вам всем и поклон Мане!!! :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Всем, кто рядом! Завтра с 17 часов на Проспекте просвещения (угол Просвещения и Руднева) дом 62 кв 174 состоится форумная мини - встреча. Маня с Жанной приглашают и ждут!
связь по телефону со мной - 945-90-83.Инна.  Всех ждем!

----------


## Инна Р.

Вчера встречались, весело посидели, и здорово! Завтра делегация поедет ко мне на свадьбу  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: ... Пожелайте мне удачи, а то до Германии дойдет молва, какая я бестолковая  :Oj: . Этот летний свадебный сезон проходит у меня в формате "Демо" :biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Инночка, удачи от всего сердца желаю. Не посрами РАССЕЮ-МАТУШКУ!!!! :biggrin:

----------


## laro4ka09

Инночка! Удачи!!!   :Victory:     Держать буду за тебя кулаки! 

Все будет здорово!!!   :Party2:   :Party:   :Yahoo: 

Как и всегда!!!    :Kuzya 01:

----------


## laro4ka09

Всем, кто в Питере! Продолжаем наши встречи! 
Приглашаю Вас в гости! Завтра! Начинаем с 17 часов! 
Район метро "Проспект Большевиков".  Мой тел.: 913-39-00.

Всех жду!!!     :Crigon 04:   :Drag 10:   :Viannen 10:   :Preved:   :Viannen 19:

----------


## Katjatja

> Маня - теплый такой человечек - вот описать не умею... маленькая, тоненькая, и уютная... Голос, интонации - вот такая, как вы её и представляете по форуму - глубокая, правильная, интересная и открытая. 
> :


Только увидела какая грандиозная встреча случилась :Ok: 
Маняша такая как  в моем представлении. только с одним отличием. почему думала что у Манечкаи волосы цвета льна . :smile:

----------


## manja

Привет всем
конечно из Ленинграда
мне Михалыч все время говорит мол вот как ты интересно говоришь Ленинград
А я не могу говорить Питер и все ....
Только Ленинград.......

Я не могу вам описать свои впечатления от встречи
потому что они необыкновенные и неповторимые.....
Мы прилетели в Ленинград и я еще по выходу из самолета прослезилась....
Сразу же отправилась в туалет и умылась одела очки с заплаканными глазами....
а увидев трех прекрасных девиц совсем обомлела и раслабилась.....
а сердце забилось.....
попробовала пирог и он оказался таким вкусным....
но самое главное я увидела врепые в жизни  Иннульку Жанну и Ларису
а также Лешу Михалыча и Игоря
А потом на следующей встрече я познакомилась с прекрасными людьми Илоной и Валерой а также нашей милой Иришкой Петровной
Я так много много прочитала на нашем форуме о встречах и не совсем понимала и представляла себе что это такое....
И вот сейчас я поняла....
Что это просто необкновенная и неповторимая жизнь и минутки....
Вот живу сейчас в этой жизни и в этой атмосфере и ловлю себя на том,что осталось немного времени и это все кончится, мы улетим в Сочи...... но потом увидимся еще тридцатого августа когда будем лететь домой.......
Сегодня я пишу от Ларисочки..и Игоря .. которые любезно пригласили нас нас всех  к себе домой... Мы так хорошо общаемся и к нам так здорово все относятся....что чувствуешь себя просто замечательно...
Вчера мы были у Инульки на свадьбе.....Инна вообще замечательный человечек и всех своим присутствием просто объеденяет... Многие на нашем фоуме это знают.... теперь знаем и мы... 
Я напишу свои впечатления если буду дома...
Но хочется совсем кратко  сказать о каждом... и поблагодарить за тепло, за то что мы чувствуем здесь себя как на планете по имени Фейерверк......
Спасибо Жанульке с которой мы говорим, которая кормит и готовит кушать а по ночам мы беседуем днем она фотографирует меня у ленинградских березок....
Спасибо Михайловичу который не только большой но и такрй чудесный теплый человечек....и умничка...
Спасибо Леше мужу Инульки ....с красивыми и такими задорными глазами...который возил нас на машине...
Спасибо Ларисочке... такой родной и доброй....я рада что познакомилась с ней....
Спасибо Игорю.... мужу Ларисочки... он замечательный...внимательный... 
Спасибо прекрасной паре Илоне и Валерию... которые не только замечательно поют...но и очень интерсные в общении ...я рада что встетилась здесь в Ленинграде с ними...
Спасибо Иришке Петровне... мы хотим забрать ее к нам в Германию... Она очень понравилась моему мужу.... Он мне еще с первой встречи...все про нее говорил....
Так что может еще уговорит ее с собой взять...если правда она согласится...
Ну вот все сидят и уже пьют чай а я сижу и делюсь впечатлениями...
Завтра поедем с мужем еще смотреть удивительные места в ленинграде...городе моей студенческой юности...
Приветсвую всех форумчан... и благодарю всех кто написал свои отзывы в нашей теме..
Иринка ветерок...Катюша... Людмила...
Все я пойду пить чай...и еще выпью маленький позитивчик который царит в квартире у родных мне тепреь людей Ларисы и Игоря..
Целую всех
Пока...

----------


## Касатик

*manja*,
 Мань, так здорово, что я даже не знаю, кому больше повезло, Питерцам, что они тебя воочию увидели, или тебе, что ты  с ними вживую пообщалась!!!:wink: Но, выиграли все равно - все, вместе взятые!!! )))

----------


## Масяня

*manja*,


Манечка, добрая ты наша душа, как жаль, что я не смогла прикоснуться к вашей встрече реально, но виртуально, мысленно мы с вами, благо, многих форумчан я знаю, и поэтому просто представляю, какая тёплая у вас атмосфера. Я уже болею без реальных встреч, прошло время после летней встречи - и теперь я начинаю с ностальгией вспоминать эти яркие дни...

----------


## optimistka17

*МАНЯ!* За питерской темой  все следят с необыкновенным вниманием, естесственно , прежде всего потому что сейчас идет ваша* встреча...*
 Как бы ни был прекрасный инет как бы мы мило не общались в аськах и в скайпе, но только живое общение-это самый что ниесть лучший в мире кайф...
 Все почему?
 На встречах мы видим* глаза* друг друга.. На встречах понимаем , какое великое дело- *интонация*... На встречах видно сразу кто умеет, а кто не умеет СЛУШАТЬ И СЛЫШАТЬ...
 И даже если и бывают какие-то непонятки на страницах Форума, то при личной встрече* МИР ПЕРЕВОРАЧИВАЕТСЯ...* 
И остается одно- *ПОЗИТИВ...*
Да, вам всем сейчас форумчане завидуют... По-доброму, по хорошему завидуют...
Могла бы- и я на крыльях сейчас, а не в январе, прилетела бы в Питер.
 Но Человек предполагает, а Бог располагает...
 На всё воля Божья... И я верю, что *Маня не последний раз в Питере...* И будет у нас ещё не одна встреча...
 Все будет, обязательно будет....

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну когда же у меня уже появится время и покой в голове, что бы что то написать. :redface: Вчера свадьба, завтра свадьба и т.д....  :Vah: 
Я сегодня оторвалась - напилась со всеми :biggrin:, бедные мои завтрашние молодожены... Но, прежде, чем я рухну в койку  хочу рассказать, как мы ехали в метро от Ларисы с Игорем  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
Мы с Жанной были зрителями такого спекталкя... Леша с Маней висели к верх ногами на перекладинах в вагоне, Витя им задорно подыгрывал, танцуя " Сидячие танцы" под музон из сотового... не подумайте, что они напились - они просто расслабились, а напилась я и всю дорогу зевала  :Oj:  Зато проснулись люди в вагоне :biggrin: и в ментовку нас не забрали! вот!

----------


## laro4ka09

Ну вот, дорогие мои гости Маня и Виктор, Жанночка, Инночка и Леша, Ириша Петровночка, Валера и Илона уже дома... 
А тепло , радость встречи и общения остались со мной! Как здорово, что приезд Манечки и Вити собрал нас вместе!!! Ребята, Вы все СУПЕР!!! И я счастлива, что жизнь подарила мне этот праздник - знакомство с ВАМИ!!!

Немного из наших встреч:

[IMG]http://*********ru/765514m.jpg[/IMG]

- почему-то загружаются фотографии в перевернутом виде?!! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/751179m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/771658m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/735819m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/744011m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/745035m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/742987m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/731723m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/729675m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/730699m.jpg[/IMG]





> Мы с Жанной были зрителями такого спекталкя... Леша с Маней висели к верх ногами на перекладинах в вагоне, Витя им задорно подыгрывал, танцуя " Сидячие танцы" под музон из сотового...


Инна, а мне  как раз трудно представить Вас в спокойствии чинном сидящих в метро! :)))))

Всем до встречи 18.08.09!

----------


## Касатик

*laro4ka09*, Ларисочка,
 Спасибо за фоторепортаж и... наглядный "мост" из мальчиков!!!:biggrin:
Как я вам заааавидуюююю! :Aga:  Такое смешанное чувство обидности от отсутствия своего присутствия:rolleyes: в Питере и... радости за вас, почти физического ощущения эйфории такой встречи..... Во как замутила:biggrin:!

----------


## lezi

А Жаннулечка как всегда по кухне главная. Кто бы сомневался.Если есть в компании Жанна,то горячее питание для всех обеспечено. :Aga: Готовит Жанночка очень вкусно.  :Ok: И везде успевает.И общаться и готовить,и стол накрывать. :Aga:

----------


## Петровна

> Всем, кто в Питере! 
> Приглашаю Вас в гости!


Ларисочка, Игорь большое спасибо за ваше гостеприимство и прекрасный прием![img]http://s17.******info/9aa0b7ca42ddca3e6becbe29ecb1ef7a.gif[/img]

Всем участникам СПАСИБО за отличную  компанию [img]http://s12.******info/d6fe1eb676d3a937ebe7dafcc6ff19de.gif[/img]

----------


## Anoli

Дорогие девчёнки-тамадушки вы все такие молодцы, милые и позитивные:aga
Спасибо, что приняли нас в свой круг приятного общения :Ok: 
А вашим мужьям особенный респект, герои:biggrin:
Лариса и Игорь, спасибо за вчерашний вечер :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Сегодня проводили Маню с Виктором в Сочи :frown:. Маня в аэропорту слезки не сдержала... хоть мы еще и увидимся - на обратном их пути...Ждем весточки - как они там долетели... Жаннусь тоже уже дома, у неё проблемы с инетом, в общем - продолжительная форумная встреча вроде закончилась, но потихоньку тусуем. Сегодня провели с Ларой добрую половину дня, делали покупки. 1 сентября с Илоной и Валерой свадьбу будем вместе работать :smile:, а потом вплотную займемся тусовкой января.:smile: Вот такие дела у Питерских форумчан... маленько грустно - только работы много, пока некогда грустить!

----------


## ЖасМи

Вот и закончились мои проблемы с Инетом. :smile:. Я туточки. Правда, времени совсем нет. Через нсколько часов Юбилей. Просто пока коротко хочу сказать, что дчень скучаю по той неделе, которая промчалась как один миг. Мне так не хватает Вас, ребята! 
Низкий поклон и душевные поцелуи тем, кто сделал эту неделю такой яркой и незабываемой! 
Машенька с Виктором - вы теперь теперь приобрели ещё одно место жительства - моё сердце и душу. Скучаю по вашим добрым глазам и... бешеной энергетике! Теперь я так же люблю жизнь! 
Иннуля и Алексом - ну я уже тыщу раз признавалась вам в любви и нисколечко не устаю от этого. 
Ларисочка с Игорем - ваше тепло и радушие покоряют надолго. Как я рада, что жизнь меня всё ближе знакомит с такими замечательными людьми!
Петровна, душа ты наша, фонтан эмоций и улыбок! Чмоки, чмоки тебе! 
Илона и Валера, ребята, вы как истинные Лорды - пришёл, увидел, покорил. Обожаю вас! 
И конечно, же мой самый добрый друг, который рядом, Михалыч. Ребята, когда он уехал, даже погода немного огорчилась... Но всё равно мысленно он был с нами. 
Ребята, я знаю, что будут ещё встречи. Но я так же знаю, что с каждым разом всё тяжелее и тяжелее будет расставаться. 
Пока горюю...

----------


## manja

Привет всем с Сочи и черного моря.....
Мы прилетели с Ленинграда и сразу окунулись в душную атмосферу....
как убитая я уснула у наших добрых друзей и проснулась от тишины....
вчера были на море...и я не удержалась и вступила в роль бабульки ягульки и наши друзья умирали от смеха на пляже...
тема выступления шокаладка и сливочка....имеется в виду загар....
а сегодня мы погуляли по городу взяли билет на  ночные водопады в ущелья и на шоу ...адыгейской ...музыки и танца...




> Сегодня проводили Маню с Виктором в Сочи . Маня в аэропорту слезки не сдержала... хоть мы еще и увидимся - на обратном их пути...Ждем весточки - как они там долетели...


а долетели мы хорошо...нас встретили...но раставаться было тяжело...и вправду все не так просто... при раставаниии....Леша Лариса и Инулька ушли...а мне захотелось вдруг остаться в Ленинграде...Но не буду это вспоминать и травить душу вам и себе...



> Машенька с Виктором - вы теперь теперь приобрели ещё одно место жительства - моё сердце и душу. Скучаю по вашим добрым глазам и... бешеной энергетике! Теперь я так же люблю жизнь!


Жануль вчера весь день думала о тебе и о том как ты провела праздник.....
Очень скучаем и надеемся на обратном пути снова увидеть всех...
И Ларису с Игорем они кстати будут нас встречать в аэропорту..... 29 августа....
и Жанульку мою дорогую с Михалычем...который обещал приехать... без него не представляю нашей встречи...
илону с Валерой......
петровну душу девицу....

и любимых наших Инульку и Лешу...
Все думаем с Виктором мужем моим чтобы им такого привезти...
Инна сказала что приезжайтеи привозите солнце и хорошую погоду...
будем ее ловить и привезем если получится...Нас в последний день перед отъездом дождик хорошо отмочил..хотя и солныщко тоже радовало...
Ну вот...всем форумчанам привет...от нашей семьи...
*Касатик*,
*lezi*,
*optimistka17*,
спасибо за добрые слова....
приятно читатть эти строки...и чуствовать себя в кругу внимания...
*Олюшка Ринг* тебе большой привет от меня и твоего братишки...моего мужа...
*Иришка скоморох*...собирайся в Питер зимой...ю.поедем вместе...
а то девчонки в Питере уже начали моего Виктора уговаривать отпуститть одну на встречу..Он пока думает.....
Мы в Ленинграде классно провели время...а сейчас пойдем на море...
Я загорать не люблю...но надо же из сливочки превратиться в шокаладку....:biggrin:
 целую всех....
от мужа моего всем большущий привет Михалычу Леше Валере и Игорю... :Pivo: 
и поцелюльку девочкам с Питера...Инульке Жанульке Ларисочке Иришке Петровне и Илоне... :flower:

----------


## skomorox

*manja*,



> Нас в последний день перед отъездом дождик хорошо отмочил


Маня, а у нас-то какая жара навалилась наконец-то!!!!! Каждый день 30 градусов, уже неделю солнце жарит! Зря я только в Испанию гоняла за солнцем!!!!:biggrin:
Но кто же знал, что только под конец лета - у нас тут лето начнётся? СкоКа  его можно было ждать???????:biggrin:




> Иришка скоморох...собирайся в Питер зимой...ю.поедем вместе...
> а то девчонки в Питере уже начали моего Виктора уговаривать отпуститть одну на встречу..Он пока думает.....


Поживём - увидим! Смотря в каких числах всё будет. Да и нет у мЕне шубы и валенок, я же там окочурюсь от холода (как недобитый немец под Сталинградом, а портянки крутить не умею).:biggrin:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Да и нет у мЕне шубы и валенок, я же там окочурюсь от холода (как недобитый немец под Сталинградом, а портянки крутить не умею).


:biggrin: Ириш, да и у меня нет шубы и валенок, хоть живу я здесь. :biggrin: Пока жива, не окочурилась.

----------


## manja

> Пока жива, не окочурилась.


а я еще сижу в интернет кафэ
вот не удержалась и снова зашла в эту темку...
хорошо в гостях. но если дома у нас тепло...то и не нужны юга...
Но встречи с друзьями никто и никогда не заменит...даже самое теплое море и яркое солнце..
Вот я и рада что мы были в Питере и не важна нам была погода...потому что и так было тепло на душе от замечательных людей рядом...
вот так...

----------


## manja

Всем приветик
а мы снова заглянули сюда в интернет кафэ чтобы поздороваться со всеми и передать вам солнечный привет из солнечного горорда.......всем у кого сейчас холодная погода грейтесь на здоровье....
а тем у кого и так жарко посылаем с моря прохладу и покой...всем хорошего дня и просто хорошего настроения...удачи в праздниках...
До встречи...

----------


## skomorox

> а тем у кого и так жарко посылаем с моря прохладу и покой...


Ну, бабка Ёжка главная, наколдовала с утра неудачно, переборщила с прохладой: с 33 скатилось на 18 за ночь!!!!!!!!!!!! Блин, лето хочу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Отдайте лето обратно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :068:

----------


## Анолир

*manja*,
Привезите видео Адыгейской группы!

----------


## manja

> *manja*,
> Привезите видео Адыгейской группы!


привет люююююююююди
вот снова заскочили перед тем как идти на море..
вчера напутешествовались в горах и явились домой только в два часа..ночи....
Напробовались горного меда. видели как адыгейцы варит сыр...
Жанулька купила лично для тебя настоящий сыр косичка....высоко в горах.... Потом были на дегустации вин...Я лизнула кажную пробу....
А когда вынесли бутылочку чачи...я только нюхнула...и она поверьте даже не пахнет на 66 процентов...Но пить не стала...потому что голова итак уже бегала от стольких сортов вин...
Потом были на чайной плантации и увидели как растет  чай...купили себе на пробу...
Ну а 33 водопада не осилили и добрались по дощатой лестнице только на четвертый.... Сил уже никаких не было...Там люди даже в этих водопадах купались... 
Но самое прикольное мы ехали через горные речки на грузовой машине газ 66 в кузове... Я уже кричать не могла...и мама и господи иаааааа..
а водитель как нарочно выбирал самые сложные участки и брызги летели выше машины и подъемы... Ну хорошо что меняы сзади держал муж... ВУсе кричали как резанные..Кто от полученного адреналина а я от страха...
Но а потом в горах в устроенном зале мы сидели за столиками и наслаждались концертом горцев адыгейцев..
Я тут тоже кричала но от полученного кайфа... Нам понравилась идея этого концерта... На сцене был тамада который говорил тосты с пил вино с рога... И все традиции адыгейцев пить вино... говорить тосты их правила он классно объяснял... Привлекал гостей с зала для участия в тосте и играх и танцах... На сцене мы видели элементы адыгейской свадьбы... Как украли невесту ... выкуп. танцы с кинжалами..разные танцы...которые привлекают своей красотой..мужчины яркие стройные смотреть приятно...а девушки тоненькие как тростиночки и такие нежные... Очень классная программа... И закончилась она тоже интересно ...вообщем тамада был мужчина ...и тосты говорил просто кусочками разных легенд... Например за друзей за родителей за детей.. за любовь... И очень интересных подход к рассказу этих легенд.. И еще мне понравилось как он поднимал зал...и люди начинали кричакть или просто замолкали...Для этого он показал адыгейскую волшебную веточку... Я для себя взяла то. что можно тоже применить ...этот прием..
А как этот тамада здорово зазывал людей на сцену..Вообщем хоть мы сегодня еле передвигаем ногами...от похода в горах по ступенькам... но зато познакомились с адыгейской культурой.. 
А вот теперь на море... пляж зовет...
Завтра хотели сходить на концерт Елены Воробей... Она выступает здесь в одном из прекрасных пансионатов... Нам сказали там чудесный пляж и очень красивое место...
Передаем всем всем птерцам привет большой...
Валера видео тебе обязательно покажем....
А вот Скоморошке не завидую... И я не колдовала... Это ты сама так похвасталась...Не переживай будем дуть горячий воздух в вашу сторону...
Олюшка Ринг... ты куда пропала???????
Ты мне ночью снилась... Вы мне все по очереди снитесь .... Наверное думаю....часто про всех...
Ну вот дорогой форум приветик вам всем...  
ЦЕЛУЕМ

----------


## ЖасМи

*manja*,
Ну ничего себе сколько ты эмоций получила за один день!!! А я сижу, читаю твоё сообщение и пью кофе :biggrin: Грусть уже проходит, поскольку скоро вновь увидимся. Я 29-го приеду в Питер. Только с ночлегом определиться надо. А 30-го Михалыч подтянется, 29-го он работает. Я очень жду нашей встречи... 
А, да, я михалыча зарегистрировала в Скайпе. Послала вам с Витей в Скайп его данные. Так что, бум потом общаться в конференциях  :Ok: .

----------


## manja

> А, да, я михалыча зарегистрировала в Скайпе. Послала вам с Витей в Скайп его данные. Так что, бум потом общаться в конференциях


Михалычу и всем мальчикам питерца большой привет
А всем форумчанам добрые пожелания..
Пока..............

----------


## laro4ka09

Манечка, приветик!!! Ждем Вас загорелых, отдохнувших, с новыми и такими интересными  :Vah:  впечатлениями!!!




> будем дуть горячий воздух в вашу сторону...


Манечка, и в нашу сторону подуйте!.. хоть немножко. :Aga: 

Маня, мы с Инной покупали настольные фонтаны. В этом магазине только хлопушки, фейерверки, разные виды пиротехники и больше ничего интересного нет. :Tu: 
Это потом мы пошли на рынок - где проплутали и ничегошеньки не купили! (((

*** Наслаждайтесь морем, солнцем, Замечательного Вам отдыха и Прекрасного настроения! Огроменный привет Виктору!!!:smile: ***

----------


## manja

> Наслаждайтесь морем, солнцем,


Привет всем с моря...
Сегодня оно такое неспокойное и с белой пеной...Такие красивые волны просто класс... 
Мой Муж нырял в этих волнах так высоко... а я предпочла лежать на лежанке и загорать...Ночью шел дождь а днем прямо жарко... но у моря просто здорово...
Я старалась дуть в сторону Питера и Германии и в ближакйшие дни у вас всех будет чудесная погода..
А нам отдыхать здесь еще пять дней...
Вечером идем на концерт Елены Воробей... А сейчас душ и наряжаться...
Всем вам мои дорогие желаю веселья и хорошего настроения...
Целуем...пока...

----------


## Курица

А у меня в гостях была Элечка из Луги!!!!С мужем и ребятками!

[IMG]http://*********ru/819505.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/812337.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skomorox

*manja*,



> Я старалась дуть в сторону Питера и Германии и в ближакйшие дни у вас всех будет чудесная погода..


ага, спасибо, уже всё получили!!!! Снова лето вернулось!!!!!!

----------


## manja

> Снова лето вернулось!!!!!!


Ириш ты умница..По тебе я знаю какая у нас сейчас погода...
Радуюсь что снова тепло...
Мы были вчера вечером на концерте Елены Воробей...нахохотались и получили массу позитива...и классно отдохнули...
Сегодня вечером у нас сауна запланирована... 
А куда все Питерцы пропали????
Инна.... ты тоже вся в работе???
Специально захожу в эту тему чтобы поговорить с вами...
Вы наверное все в работе?????
Жануль у тебя получается приехать 29 августа????
напиши .....ты писала что будешь...
Лариса... Игорь ждем встречи в аэропорту....

----------


## Инна Р.

Я вернулась, Мань! В субботу работали, со свадьбы с детками уехали на дачу. И вот я снова тут! Денечек отдохнули и завтра гонка начинается - дел скопилось миллион. К Вашему приезду разрулю всё. И 30 жду Вас!!!
Жанусю могу пригласить 29 на ночевку - дома Олега будет, пустит! Так что, Жаннчик выбирай - к Ларе поедешь ночевать или к нам - мы тебя обе ждем! :biggrin:

Танюш - Курочка, спасибо за фотки!!! Приятно на вас посмотреть!!!  :Ok:

----------


## manja

> Я вернулась, Мань! В субботу работали, со свадьбы с детками уехали на дачу. И вот я снова тут!


Инуль рада за вас... 
Наконец то ты смогла побыть со своей внучкой...
А работу ты разрулишь я знаю... Ты умничка..
Тоже радуемся встречи с вами...
Часто о вас говорим...
Завтра поедем на белые скалы в черном море...и там такая классная природа и теплое чистое море... хотим встретить закат солнца... Там очень мало людей...
И вот я придумала крикнуть морю и ветру... что вы все супер...
Спасиииииииииииииииибооооооооооооо.....

----------


## Масяня

> И вот я придумала крикнуть морю и ветру... что вы все супер...
> Спасиииииииииииииииибооооооооооооо.....
> __________________



А я выгляну завтра на улицу - а ветер мне принесёт привет от Манечки, и сразу станет так хорошо, и легко, и в ответ прокричу тебе "Спа-аа--а-а-сии-и-б--о-о-о.."
За то, что даже на отдыхе ты не забываешь о всех нас...

----------


## Петровна

Закончился мой кратковременный отпуск и  я снова с вами!
ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

> Жануль у тебя получается приехать 29 августа????
> напиши .....ты писала что будешь...


 :Aga: . Буду, буду! Куда ж я так вот... будто не законченный разговор получается... Я приезжаю в Питер 29-го в 10 утра. Михалыч днём позже.

----------


## laro4ka09

Всем, кто в воскресенье будет в городе! Иришка Петровна, Валера, Илона, самолет у Мани с Виктором 30.08 в 20.25. В аэропорт приедем часа за два. Пулково-2.  Всем до скорой встречи!

----------


## ЖасМи

А я вчера ностальгировала по той неделе, которая пронеслась как один миг. И знаете что я обнаружила, что мы КАК ИСТИННЫЕ ЖЕНЩИНЫ не похвастались подарками! 
И так, подарки в студию! 
Сначала подарок от ИРИШИ - СКОМОРОХ. Это не просто Баварская девушка, это чудо какое-то! 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/817295m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/802959m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/809103m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/810127m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
А с Маниным малышом, так вообще - идеальная парочка ТВИКС 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/797839m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/801935m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/787599m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ЖасМи

А этот Петя от семьи Шеффер так истошно орёт " Бык-бык...Квах-квах квах! Квах-квах-квах!"  [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/846990m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Продолжаем хвастаться подарочками от Марии и Виктора Шеффер ...
Какой фонарик выбрать красный или зелёный? 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/839822m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Млииин! Тяжелый выбор... Так пусть не достануться НИКОМУ! ( Все подарки в целости и сохранности)
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/827534m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Вы просто не представляете какую суперскую песенку теперь поёт этот очаровашка для внученьки Инны!!!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/832654m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Бабушка с дедушкой ( ой как прикольно звучит в адрес вечномолодых Рамейкиных!) гордятся такой нянькой! 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/825486m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Это ещё не все подарки от Манечки. Но НИКТО БЕЗ ВНИМАНИЯ МАНЕЧКИНОГО НЕ ОСТАЛСЯ!

*Добавлено через 47 секунд*
А ТЕПЕРЬ ВНИМАНИЕ ДЕВОЧКИ, КОТОРЫЕ БОЯТСЯ ДЕЛАТЬ МОСТ НА ПРАЗДНИКАХ!!!
Обратите внимание на эти счастливые лица мужчин, и вы поймёте, что стОит делать! 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/805006m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] 
Лёшенька, отдай стульчик, больно не будет... - НЕТ! МОЙ СТУЛ!!!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/809102m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
... - Ну вот, я же говорила, что они все как пушинки... 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/808078m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Утешительный приз от акробатки, рискнувшей пробежаться по этому мосту - фото на память... ОН СДЕЛАЛ ЭТО! 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/801934m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

КАК Я СКУЧАЮ ПО ТЕМ ДНЯМ!!! Но у нас ещё есть целые сутки впереди!

----------


## Инна Р.

Нифига Леша не сделал!!! Он был " слабое звено" в этом мосте!  :Vah:  И из за него я боюсь делать мост. Вдруг таких весельчаков несколько попадется???  :Vah: 
Жаннусь! Спасибо за фоты - приятно!!!!

----------


## Касатик

*Жасмин*,
 Так я опять таки не поняла по мосту!!! - мальчики НА СТУЛЬЯХ остаются!? По фото так получается!!! :Aga:  Объясните мне темной в сто пятьдесят шестой раз! :Aga:  Пожаааалууйста!!!!!:frown:

----------


## ЖасМи

> И из за него я боюсь делать мост. Вдруг таких весельчаков несколько попадется???


Да нет же, Инн! Ты неправильно на всё это смотришь! Ты видишь стакан наполовину пустой, а посмотри под другим углом, что он наполовину заполненный - ДАЖЕ СО СЛАБЫМ ЗВЕНОМ МОСТ ПРОХОДИТ НА УРА! Маша ведь не задумываясь пошла по нему!  :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Такие замечательнве фотографии. обалденные подарки от гостей! И так здорово, что встреча ещё продолжится! Поцелуйте за меня Манечку.
Девочки, хочу в пятницу мост попробовать. молодых даже предупредила. Они поахали. но не отказались. Доверяют. Я мне страшновато. Дайте ещё консультацию. Вся нагрузка на последнего ложится? Покрепче его надо выбирать? А если ему стул под спину подставить для надёжности? Очень хочу попробовать.

----------


## ЖасМи

> Так я опять таки не поняла по мосту!!! - мальчики НА СТУЛЬЯХ остаются!? По фото так получается!!! Объясните мне темной в сто пятьдесят шестой раз!


Наташ, нет, по фото ничего не получается. Фото - для сюжета. Дубль 156 :smile::
Сначало вызываешь N-ное количество мужчин и столько же отчаянных девушек. Мужчин просишь сесть на стулья, а девушек встать за спинкой. 
1. Рассаживаешь особей мужского пола на стулья, которые стоят близко друг к другу, но так, чтобы при повороте можно было разместить ноги. 
2. Потом командуешь - НАПРААВО! (Или НАЛЕВО, в зависимости от ситуации).
3. Следующий момент - просишь мужчин лечь на колени друг к другу. И вот тут смотришь и корректируешь сама - для большей устойчивости надо, чтобы плечи мужчины лежали на бедренных косточках соседа. Если ниже, его попа провиснет, это естественный нормальный процесс в этом случае. Когда убирают стул, то защитная реакция организма - сесть, т.е. найти точку опоры. А когда плечи будут находиться на тазобедренных костях, то это невозможно будет сделать.  :Aga:  Да и упор будет как раз находиться в этой точке. И ещё один главный момент - чтобы руки находились на верху, лучше на коленях, вдоль тела. Если они опустят руки вниз, то на соседа будет дополнительная ненужная тяжесть и дискомфорт. Вот обрати внимание на фото - кто держит Михалыча? Правильно, Валера. И с ним ты знакома не только по фото. И ты знаешь, что Валера - это половина Михалыча :smile:. Я потом у Валеры спрашивала - тяжело было? Нисколько - ответил он. Вот только последнее звено в мосту надо посмотреть, чтобы было посильнее. Но настолько, чтоб удержать на руках и прессе СВОЙ вес. Это обманчивое зрение, что он всех держит. ОН ДЕРЖИТ ТОЛЬКО СВОЙ ВЕС. Это всё равно что любому встать в позу Столика, и удержать свой вес.  
Кстати, когда в юности я тренировалась на гандболе, у нас ( у команды девушек!)это было упражнение "Гусеница". Там по команде надо ещё было одновременно передвигаться. И у нас не убирали стулья, а мы с положения сидя бёдрами поднимали плечи соседа. Поэтому и утверждаю, что именно положение, когда плечи лежат на бёдрах - самое устойчивое... только по нам никто не бегал.
4. Девушкам говоришь, чтоб они на счёт три ОДНОВРЕМЕННО вытаскивали стулья. РУКИ МУЖЧИНЫ НЕ ОПУСКАЮТ НА ПОЛ ( конечно же, кроме последнего, тот уже держится на руках)! Вот Инна чуть замешкалась, и Алекс не захотел отдавать стул.  Это необычно, поэтому и страшновато, но не тяжело! 

ВСЁ! Мост готов!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> А если ему стул под спину подставить для надёжности?


Ириш, можно, но если только высота сиденья стула такая же как и "живого стола". Если выше, то тогда действительно пойдёт нагрузка. Если все на одном уровне, то руки последнего держат ТОЛЬКО СВОЙ ВЕС.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Жаннуля, я вот смотрю на фото, коленки у мальчиков раздвинуты, а кто-то писал, что Обязательное условие - должны быть вместе.

----------


## ЖасМи

> Жаннуля, я вот смотрю на фото, коленки у мальчиков раздвинуты, а кто-то писал, что Обязательное условие - должны быть вместе.


Так спине же больно будет. Нет? Не знаю.  :Fz:  Так не пробовала. Может, так устойчивей? Но просто из соображений того, что длина ног у всех разная, колени соседа возможно принесут дискомфорт. Я же из своего ЛИЧНОГО опыта говорю, где мы ещё передвигались. Не на скорость, а так нам развивали командный дух - чувствовать друг друга. А с сомкнутыми коленями далеко не уйдёшь :rolleyes:
Надо Анжеллу и Ольгу Джази помучать вопросами. Про них я точно знаю, что они делали.  :Aga:

----------


## ЖасМи

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Ириш, Светик- Масяня в кинозале выставила свой ролик с мостом. Глянь, там всё наглядно  :Ok: . Наверное - да. Лучше попросить их ноги поставить вместе, а там они сами выберут удобную "стойку".

----------


## ia-malina

А я можно к вам? Что то  с Новгорода нету наверно никого...а до Питера мне 3 часа езды..Вот и подумала что вы мне близкие)

----------


## Инна Р.

*ia-malina*,
 Конечно можно!!! :smile: Обживайся!  :flower:

----------


## manja

*Жасмин*,
 Жануль знаешь что у нас сегодня глаза на мокром месте были...
Сразу вспомнили тот вечер и тепло стало на душе...и весело...
У нас это на видео слава богу снято и по приезду домой тоже постараемся сделать маленький ролик...
*Масяня*,
надеемся что когда нибудь встретимся с тобой обязательно....
Спасибо тебе большое за теплые слова...
Ириш тебе тоже поцелуй от нас ...и приветик...
знаешь он такой как ветер сегодня был с утра ...Я надышаться не могла...




> Такие замечательнве фотографии. обалденные подарки от гостей! И так здорово, что встреча ещё продолжится! Поцелуйте за меня Манечку.





> Всем, кто в воскресенье будет в городе! Иришка Петровна, Валера, Илона, самолет у Мани с Виктором 30.08 в 20.25. В аэропорт приедем часа за два. Пулково-2. Всем до скорой встречи!
> __________________


Спасибо Лариса...что пригласила всех на время нашего отлета обратно в Германию...Заготавливаюсь салфеточками для слез....Потому что только вот прочитала ваши сообщения и глаза на мокром месте... Хорошо что увидим вас всех...У нас осталось два дня отдыха...даже полтора... чему не хочется верить...
Вчера мы конкретно загорели...Так что мне теперь наверное только белый цвет одежды подойдет.. 
И еще вчера к вечеру на море поднялся ветерок...и такие были красивые волны...но меня ветер и волны эти так по камням прокатили что до сих кое что болит...Вчера был обалденный закат на море... Мы сняли его на видео... получилось очень классно...и место конечно выбрали очень красивое...
А приедем в питер и будем любоваться и наслаждаться встречей...
Лариса написала когда мы улетаем...с Пулково...Это в воскресенье...
Приходите все...пожалуйста ...
будем всем рады...чтобы увезти с собой...мгновения радости...
Ждем встречи с Питерцами....
всем привет....

----------


## МихалычЬ

Всем привет!!!!!! С удовольствием посмотрел материалы по летней встречеhttp://forum.in-ku.com/images/smilies/oj.gif  ВЕСЕЛО!!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Михалыч!:smile: Здоровеньки були! :Ok: 
 Не забудь глянуть сюда завтра по утру - Сюрпрайс будет!

----------


## Инна Р.

Вот: Питер встречает Маню и Виктора

----------


## manja

> Питер встречает Маню и Виктора


Инуль доброе утро!!!!!!!
Я сегодня с утра заскочила в интернет кафэ потому что сегодня нас друзья забирают на прощальный вечерок и больше не будет возможности....заглянуть сюда 
Ой как классно... Жаль мой Виктор этого не видел... Но теперь увидит уже в Питере...
Мне понравилось снова пережить эти чудесные минутки..
А вот название прикольное...иностранная делегация...
Инуль ты мне обязательно пошлешь потом этот ролик..ладно
Буду показывать своим клиентам... как нас встречают в славном городе Питере...
И теперь я уверенна ....после такой рекламы никому не устоять..будет...никакому клименту....
Все таки ты не ежик Инуль, а ежичек... 
Наш добрый ежичек с добрыми глазами...и добрыми делами...
Спасибо тебе за этот утренний коктейль радости...
Радости и предвкушение новых минуток...
Очень очень ждем встречи со всеми....будем рады всех видеть...
УРРРРРРРРРРРААААААААААААА
Побежала готовиться....Мне дали всего пятнадцать минуток...
У нас сегодня большая прощальная программа...
Жму всем руки...и целую в щечку....от меня и Виктора....

----------


## laro4ka09

Иннусь, вот спасибо, так спасибо!  :flower:   Ведь все, как только вчера и было. И навспоминалась, и насмеялась  :biggrin: kuku  :Aga:  от души!!! 
Очень надеюсь, что увидимся в воскресенье!!! 
 Жанночка! Тебе большущее спасибо за фотографии!!! :flower:  Такую красоту надо нести в народ! :tongue:  :Oj:  :smile:
Жду в субботу!!!

----------


## Касатик

:


> Вот: Питер встречает Маню и Виктора


Эээээээээээээээх, молодцы! Здорово!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

*Жасмин*,*laro4ka09*,
 До чего девченки-то хорошенькие, да нарядненькие!!! :wink:А пляшете-то как баско!!! Ай да молодцы, на такой крошечной территории вон чего наделали!!!

----------


## МихалычЬ

Инна только вечером при помощи и наколки Жасминки обнаружил и восхитился твоим умением мантажа ЗДОРОВО!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Михалыч - так где там умение?  :Oj:  Примитив, а не монтаж! :biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

*Ёжик*,
 ну. что молчите-то???? Как проводы самолёта на Германию??????

----------


## Инна Р.

вот, Ириша только вернулись... Проводили Маню с Витей и пели и плясали в аэропорту, но было очень грустно :frown:. На улице целый день дождь - Питер тоже грустил... Распрощались с Ларисой и Игорем. Потом отвезли Петровну до метро и Жанну с Михалычем на автовокзал... дом опустел. Осталось море цветов, шампанское и тишина. Вот такие дела.

----------


## Касатик

*Ёжик*,
 Иннуся, не грусти :Aga:  твой дом надолго не остается пустым!!! :Aga:

----------


## Петровна

Докладываю! Маня с Виктором полетели домой ! 
 Стояла у окна, ждала , когда взлетит самолет и дождалась...даже  сфоткала, но очень уж далеко.

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*



> ну. что молчите-то???? Как проводы самолёта на Германию??????


А вот и фотки ...

----------


## laro4ka09

Плачет сегодня северный город,
И отпускать мы друзей не хотим!
Каждый из Вас нам стал близок и дорог, 
И на всё Пулково мы закричим:

И пусть Франкфурт слышит и знает!

Любим мы тебя, Машенька!
Любим мы тебя, Витенька!
Любим Вас, наши Шеферы!
И зимой в гости ждём!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/836637m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/830493m.jpg[/IMG]

А это танцует наш Витенька! У Вити все получается! Давайте похлопаем Витеньке!
Витя молодец!

[IMG]http://*********ru/817181m.jpg[/IMG]

А это танцует Жанночка! У Жанны все получается! Давайте похлопаем Жанночке!
Жанна молодец!

[IMG]http://*********ru/805917m.jpg[/IMG]

А это танцует наш Витенька! У Вити все получается! Давайте похлопаем Витеньке!
 Витя молодец!

[IMG]http://*********ru/840733m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## manja

Привет наши дорогие.......
Мы дома....Нас встретил ночной Франкфурт...КАк красиво было наблюдать с высоты...Столько огней...Никогда не летали ночью...а тут нас встретили хорошей погодой...Но Питер проводил нас все таки солнцем...Когда мы садились в самолет было такое яркое солнце....все сверкало на взлетной площадке...
А на душе поют свирелью голоса тех кто нас сегодня провожал..Наши голоса были слышны на весь аэропорт... все смотрели на нас и улыбались как мы все выплясывали ...японцы начали нас фотографировать...А работники аэропорта пропускали нас и улыбались...и говорили: какие вы красивые....В шляпах Санкт Петербург...и еще я с красным галстуком на шее...Это подарки которые нам подарила Петровна...А Инуля говорила...все у вас будет нормально вот увидите...И так же все получилось...Нас никто не проверял...даже в чемоданы не заглянули нив Питере ни в Германии...Жаль что мы не захватили Петровна твое варенье... Но кто знал...что так будет... 
И все таки вы правы...наши самые новые и самые славные и дорогие друзья... Иришка Петровна....Инна и Леша, Лариса и Виктор, Жанна и Михалыч...я теперь знаю точно что все будет хорошо...
Все форумчане кто бывал на встречах поймут меня...сразу...что голова моя теперь прокручивает как видео...минутки сегоднешнего дня....Я ни о чем больше думать не могу... Снова и снова ...слышу как вы мои дорогие крикнули на весь аэропорт  нам прощальные слова...когда наши чемоданы...проходили досмотр...А я должна была снять на проверку туфли и тут Петровна заставила меня улыбнуться сквозь слезы ....она вдруг крикнула......Манечка...если уж раздеваться так сделай это красиво...и я начала эротично снимать туфель и закинула его так же эротично в корзину...Вы бы видели как реагировали работники аэропорта...Но мы прошли первый досмотр потом второй...прошли к бару...взяли кофе....и минут пять вообще не разговарили...только смотрели друг на друга и молчали...
Вот и сейчас...как то тихо...но в душе играют скрипки и поют свирели....
Мы очень счастливы что решили поехать в Ленинград...Эти дни мы никогда не забудем... Это я знаю точно...на сто процентов...
Потому что вот такие чудеса могут делать не только боги...но и люди... Спасибо всем Питерцам что подарили нам столько замечательных дней....
Вчера нас встретили Игорь Лариса И Жанулька...нас вкусно накормила хозяюшка Лариса...Какая она замечательная...все таки...и просто прекрасная семья...

А вот когда мы сегодня ехали на нашей машине домой с аэропорта...то вспоминали Инульку... и всех...всех Питрецев что провожали нас..... и тут на дороге за пару километров от нашего дома...на самой середине дороги.....мой Муж резко затормозил...потому что на дороге...на трассе...ночной сидел..кто бы вы думали????????
...маленький ежик...самый настоящий ...и мы вдруг обомлели...Все таки какие чудеса только не случаются в жизни...Ежичек ты наш...Инулька...и здесь ты с нами...Не меняй значит аватарку... так самим господином случаем было сегодня предназначено...и высшими силами...тоже...чтобы и в Германии ты была с нами...Я как увидела ежика вообще обомлела...и заикала...мы поняли что ты всегда будешь с нами... А может быть там дальше на окраине дороге сидели и другие маленькие ежата...Иришка, Жанулька и Лариса...и мальчики...Но мой Мунечка мне кажется тоже обомлел от увиденного...Мы и сейчас..в каком то непонятном оцепенении... 
У нас Сейчас пол первого а у вас пол третьего и вы спите...
Надеюсь Жанулька и Михалыч вы тоже доехали в Пикалево...благополучно...
Очень этого хотим...
Теперь будем готовить отчет о поездке и сделаем маленький фильм...и покажем форумчанам...
Спасибо мои дорогие Питерцы за подарки....Для меня они очень дороги...
Как и все вы теперь...
Напишу завтра если успокоюсь свои впечатления...
Рада всем форумчанам....
Скучала очень по Олюшке... РИнг...Не могу дождаться когда смогу снова с ней поговорить....
Всем Питерцам добрых снов...Пусть огни этого прекрасного города ...скажут вам от нас...
спокойной ночи...

----------


## ЖасМи

> Надеюсь Жанулька и Михалыч вы тоже доехали в Пикалево...благополучно...


 :Aga:  А мы только-только приехали... Нас, видимо Питер отпускать не хотел. А втобус опоздал на час. Ну ничего, сейчас уже дома. 



> .потому что на дороге...на трассе...ночной сидел..кто бы вы думали????????
> ...маленький ежик...самый настоящий ...и мы вдруг обомлели...Все таки какие чудеса только не случаются в жизни...Ежичек ты наш...Инулька...и здесь ты с нами...Не меняй значит аватарку...


 :smile::biggrin:
... и собирайся во Франкфурт(!!!) Братья по разуму тебя зовут! 
А мы когда ехали с аэропорта, то радио Питербурга на прощание проголосило на всю машину "Ааарам-зам-зам, арам-зам-зам, гули-гули-гули-гули-гули арам-зам-зам... а теперь туристы из Германии!..."

----------


## Петровна

*manja*,
*Жасмин*,

С приездом!   :flower:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну хорошо, все доехали и отдыхайте теперь от нас! :biggrin:
А  я свалилась - заболела, толи простыла толи что... горло, уши, нос... завтра свадьба - пока голоса нету, охрипла. Но до завтра еще время есть....

----------


## manja

> А я свалилась - заболела, толи простыла толи что... горло, уши, нос... завтра свадьба - пока голоса нету, охрипла. Но до завтра еще время есть....


Инуль наверное дождь вчера...на улице...и ты потому простыла..
Ты давай лечись и не болей...
Береги себя...слышишь?
Мы проснулись наконец то...
Мой Мужа вообще вчера не мог уснуть...а я вырубилась...
Привет всем...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> manja,
> Жасмин,


спасибо....
жануль хорошо что все у тебя нормально...
Сейчас поедем к свекрови она нас пригласила на обед...
При вет Михалычу...

----------


## olgaring

Уважаемые Питерцы ! Хочу вам огромное спасибо сказать за наших Маню и Витю , более восторженных отзывов о людях , я ,наверное,ещё не слышала за всю свою жизнь . 
Вы все молодцы !!! Удачи вам во всём !!! И пусть вас везде встречают так же радушно , как это делали вы ! Я просто восторгаюсь широтой ваших душ !

----------


## Инна Р.

Кто меня потерял - я уже тут... приболела. лежу в больнице. с тихим- тихим инетом. но с инетом. :smile:

----------


## skomorox

*Ёжик*,

Как в больнице????? :Vah:  Воспаление чтоль всё-таки подхватила????  :Tu:  И как там надолго тебя упрятали?

----------


## Петровна

> лежу в больнице. :


:eek:  Что случилось??????

----------


## Инна Р.

Да все до кучи... долго ли пока не знаю. Иришка- я отправляла на электронку в Райволу кучу вопросов - они не отвечают... Может прозвонишь туда? У меня пока голова плохо работает. А время идет. :frown:

----------


## Петровна

> Может прозвонишь туда?  :frown:


Позвоню  :Aga: , не переживай,  выздоравливай скорей  :flower:

----------


## laro4ka09

Иннусь, как  так?.. :frown: В какой больнице? ПОПРАВЛЯЙСЯ СКОРЕЕ!!! :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/794497m.jpg[/IMG]  Инночка, это тебе, чтобы ты улыбнулась!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ёжик*,
Инна, ты чего удумала??? :eek:
Организм, видимо, потребовал передышки... Дай ему немного отдохнуть и поправляйся!!!  :flower:

----------


## Гвиола

Инночка,милый мой человек! Выздоравливай скорее! Я помолюсь за тебя!
Здоровья тебе и жизненных сил!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ёжик*,
Ну вот.... Так оптимистично всё было и на тебе... Чего это удумала? Ты это брось. Нам без тебя ой как скучно. Поправляйся быстрее. А мы поворожим, как в детстве. У злого волка боли, у бармалея боли, а у Инны заживи!!!! :smile:

----------


## manja

*Ёжик*,
 Инна вот это да...
У тебя организм совсем наверное скис...
Я тоже болею..Вчера вообще лежала не поднималась...
Сегодня немного лучше слава богу...Меня Виктор хотел вчера тоже в больницу отвезти...Но я завтра с утра поеду к врачу...Сначала думала что просто организм привыкает..после перелета....но оказалось что не совсем так...
Давай Инуль выздоравливай и вовсю поправляйся...быстыми шагами...
Как же ты бедная провела свадьбу первого сенятября???? 
Переживаем за тебя и желаем быстрей как можно выздороветь...
Привет от Виктора тебе...

----------


## Масяня

Иннулька - выздоравливай! Нам тебя очень не хватает!!! И не только нам, но и твоей семье, наверняка!!!

----------


## Владленыч

Девчонки, *не болеть!* Не поддавайтесь этим болячкам проклятым!
Выздоравливайте поскорее!
(только всю темку "осилил")
Всем удачи! И крепкого здоровья!  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

*manja*,
 Вот, Маня - не успела вас выписать  :Tu: . Теперь мне в  Авире что будет, интересно...

----------


## skomorox

> Вот, Маня - не успела вас выписать . Теперь мне в Авире что будет, интересно...


10 суток штрафных работ по уборке улиц!:biggrin:

Иннусик, ты уже поправляешься? Скоро покинешь белые палаты с крашенными дверями?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Иннусик, ты уже попровляешься? Скоро покинешь белые палаты с крашенными дверями?


Не знаю... тут не лечат нифига. Держат на обезбаливающих препаратах...

----------


## ЖасМи

> Вот, Маня - не успела вас выписать . Теперь мне в  Авире что будет, интересно...


Справку представишь и ничего не будет.  :Aga: . Я позвонила в наш АВИР, спросила.
Не переживай и выздоравливай!

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
*Внимание! Дебют Маниного подарочка на Юбилее! 
* 

Парам - пам - пам - пам - парара - парам....

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/801695m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]  [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/789407m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]  [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/788383m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/793503m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/794527m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну, Жасминк, ты даешь! И румян накидала!  :Ok:  Я б низачто не оделась в надувашку, да и не только в надувашку.  :Oj:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ёжик*,
 Иннуля!
не хворай,А?
выздоравливай скорее :flower:

----------


## manja

> Вот, Маня - не успела вас выписать . Теперь мне в Авире что будет, интересно...


Не переживай....
все это поправимо...
Всем привет...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Не знаю... тут не лечат нифига. Держат на обезбаливающих препаратах...


Бери лечение в  свои руки...
Сегодня тоже была у врача...говорит что все мое состояние следствие пережитого стресса...и перепад температур...Давление упала..вообще...
И другие болячки замучили...
Но я буду бороться... Врач прописал лекартсво и процедуры...
Сил только совсем ни на что нет...
Всем здоровья и удачи...

----------


## Курица

> Кто меня потерял - я уже тут... приболела. лежу в больнице


Иннусь, бросай болеть-вот, песенку в загашниках нашла:
Встаешь с кровати и ...поешь- а мотив "Песни про зайцев", привлекая лежащих рядом "отдыхающих":

Отбросим костыли, поправим все протезы.
Нюхнем нашатыря, "язык под валидол".
С2Н5ОН махнем семь раз по сорок,
И вставными челюстями песенку споем!

А нам все равно, а нам все равно,
Пусть забудем мы памперсы менять.
Пластыри стряхнем, лихо в пляс пойдем,
Все равно нам "скорую" утром вызывать.

Мы в наркозном дыму вспомним все, что нам нужно:
Клизму, грелку и шприц с затупленным концом.
Ты подай нам, сестра, горсть таблеток на ужин.
А мы, выпив литр микстуры, песенку споем!

А нам все равно, а нам все равно
Гланды удалять, иль кишку глотать.
Ясно лишь одно - это решено!
Будем мы здоровье спиртом поправлять!

Мы искусственный глаз поточнее настроим,
И натрем поясницу пчелиным ядком.
Слуховой аппарат мы салфеткой прикроем,
Аллергически чихая, песенку споем!

А нам все равно, а нам все равно.
Что мы  будем есть, что мы будем пить,
Ясно лишь одно - нам болеть грешно.
НЕТРАДИЦИОННО будем мы себя лечить!!!

(Ой. а слова-то жестковаты...только конец мне понравился! Моя мама все болячки советует лечить так:"Стакан перцовки на стакан зубровки!":biggrin:Иннусь, поправляйся, а?)

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Сегодня тоже была у врача...говорит что все мое состояние следствие пережитого стресса...и перепад температур...Давление упала..вообще...
> И другие болячки замучили...
> Но я буду бороться... Врач прописал лекартсво и процедуры...


Девчонки, да вы что! Манечка! Бери себя в руки-у тебя же столько приятных августовских воспоминаний-вспоминай-пусть адреналин в кровь проникает и гонит все хвори!!!!
А мы все мысленно пошлем вам с Инной установку-"у Мани с Инной ВСЕ получается, девчонки-молодцы!"
 :059:  :060: 

 :070:  :016:

----------


## Петровна

*Курица*,

Танюшка , к сожалению,  Инна   сейчас без интернета... у нее в больнице украли ноутбук :frown:

----------


## skomorox

> у нее в больнице украли ноутбук


вот это да! Бедный больной Ёжик!!!!:frown: :Tu:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> к сожалению,  Инна   сейчас без интернета... у нее в больнице украли ноутбук


...путсть у укравшего будет неукротимый кровавый понос!!!Я ЭТОГО так хочу!!!хоть я и не злой человек, но ворам бы руки отрубала по самые запястья, чтоб на чужое не покушались!Ведь у Иннуси ж там наверняка много нужного было-она ж поработать при таких обстоятельствах-лежа-собиралась...
Ну...слов нет...блиииииииииииииииин...

----------


## Анатольевна

> у нее в больнице украли ноутбук


Да что ж ты будешь делать, а??? Ну почему всякая фигня в кучу валится??? :mad:

----------


## ЖасМи

> у нее в больнице украли ноутбук


:redface::redface::redface: О Господи! Вот это да!... Чтоб этот ноутбук взорвался в руках того козла!

----------


## manja

> А мы все мысленно пошлем вам с Инной установку-"у Мани с Инной ВСЕ получается, девчонки-молодцы!"


Спасибо Танюш все нормально...
Я немного похандрила, но не сдаюсь...Все хорошо, что хорошо кончается....
А вот у Инульки такое случилось, что я просто себе места не найду....
Но почему такие люди жестокие????? Но разве может принести радость и счастье если другому плохо???? так что еще хуже надо делать?????
Вот это бессилье просто убивает!!!!!!
Но может люди одумаются и вернут...?????
Может все наладится?????
Так хочется в это верить...
Господи помоги пожалуйста... Господи помоги Инульке...Самой доброй, самой внимательной.... Господи....прошу тебя..

----------


## Масяня

Иннулька, блин, Ёжик, как обидно за тебя, до слёз...  За Манечку, за её здоровье...  Как сглазил кто-то...


Девчёнки - держитесь, мысленно мы протягиваем вам лучики поддержки, а если нужна помощь не только виртуальная - только свистните, всем форумом поможем!

----------


## LapNik

ИННУЛЬ, только сейчас зашел в эту темку.

----------


## Касатик

> приболела. лежу в больнице.


Елы-палы!!! Иннуся!!!Блин, я и не знала! Ради Бога поправляйся быстее!!! Это все результат "гонки", не бережешь ты себя совсем! Вот и шарахнуло на больничную койку, что б хоть ТАК отдохнула!!!:mad: Сколько раз ты мечтала выспаться до сыта, а?! А все некогда, некогда, вот теперь и есть когда!!!:redface:
Рыбонька наша, красавица, помощница, встречательница-организовательница, гостеприимница-затейница и т.д. ВЫЗДОРАВЛИВАЙ БЫСТРЕЕ и давай-ка к морю теплому, хоть на недельку, силы восстановить! :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
А про ноут..... у меня даже слов нет, чесслово....У меня это в голове не укладывается - как можно?....тем паче у ТАКОГО добрейшего человека, как наша Иннуся!?...Не знаю, что сказать...Радости этот ноут ни кому не принесет, это однозначно!!!:mad: Только, это, конечно, не утешение.....

----------


## Djazi

Инночка и Манечка, это у вас наверное хандра после расставания друг с другом. Потому что не зря же говорят, что сильные эмоции, не важно положительные или отрицательные вызывают стресс в организме. 
Милые девочки, поправляйтесь, здоровья вам :flower: . 
Инна, ужас какой с ноутбуком. Но  не расстраивайся- не вернут- купишь себе ещё лучше, новый и мощнее. И наведёшь в нём порядочек и разложишь всё по полочкам.
Ведь  говорят же, что ни делается- всё к лучшему.Так и думай.

----------


## diogen

Питерцы..Вопрос...а чем заканчивается конкурс со скульптурой медного всадника..? Ну сделали гости скульптуру и что..? К чему это всё..?

----------


## Петровна

> Питерцы..Вопрос...а чем заканчивается конкурс со скульптурой медного всадника..? Ну сделали гости скульптуру и что..? К чему это всё..?


 Петербургская  свадебная традиция.....чтобы быть счастливыми, молодожены должны обойти три раза вокруг "Медного всадника":smile:

----------


## diogen

> Петербургская свадебная традиция.....чтобы быть счастливыми, молодожены должны обойти три раза вокруг "Медного всадника"


Это что,такая традиция есть..? Три раза..?..Ну так они её и исполнили во время прогулки...Если это традиция...А зачем её ещё раз повторять..? я понимаю,что если бы была якобы традиция, о которой они якобы не знают. и исполнить эту традицию для восполнения пробела...

----------


## swinging

> Ну так они её и исполнили во время прогулки...Если это традиция...А зачем её ещё раз повторять..?


Как это зачем? Ведь, как молодые нарезают круги, не видели: родители, родня, ведущий(ая), диджей (он страсть, как любит на это позырить) - все, кто не был на гулянии. Во-вторых, может традиция уже трансформировалась в двоекратно-троекратное хождение за двойным счастьем?
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## diogen

> Как это зачем? Ведь, как молодые нарезают круги, не видели: родители, родня, ведущий(ая), диджей (он страсть, как любит на это позырить) - все, кто не был на гулянии. Во-вторых, может традиция уже трансформировалась в двоекратно-троекратное хождение за двойным счастьем?


афигительный аргумент и подводка...:eek:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Спасибо всем, кто обо мне переживал... да, такое вот происшествие произошло - ночью в палату к спящим под обезболивающими уколами людям, кто то вошел, взял ноут и удалился... милиция развела руками, а я скреплю зубами... - но, ничего не поделаешь! Ушло много важного из информации, но я уже вошла в колею... завтра куплю новый и заживу спокойно! :Aga:  
Хочу сказать всем - не расслабляйтесь нигде, будьте бдительны, оказывается вокруг столько отвратительного! :cool:

----------


## manja

> Ушло много важного из информации, но я уже вошла в колею... завтра куплю новый и заживу спокойно!


Инуль бог с ними... Ты права иногда просто такое случается...что вмиг перевернулось с ног на голову...
Но самое главное теперь быть предупрежденной... А еще главнее если можешь улыбаться..можешь смеяться...и радоваться ...потому что вернулось ...или просто выжидало здоровье....Вот пусть в обмен на комп приедт здоровье тогда и вообще ничего жалко не будет...
Удачи тебе...

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> *Добавлено через 6 минут*
> Спасибо всем, кто обо мне переживал... да, такое вот происшествие произошло - ночью в палату к спящим под обезболивающими уколами людям, кто то вошел, взял ноут и удалился... милиция развела руками, а я скреплю зубами... - но, ничего не поделаешь! Ушло много важного из информации, но я уже вошла в колею... завтра куплю новый и заживу спокойно! 
> Хочу сказать всем - не расслабляйтесь нигде, будьте бдительны, оказывается вокруг столько отвратительного! :cool:


Иннуся!  С  возвращением! Я  не  знала- думала  ты  работаешь  :Tu: 

Здоровья  тебе  огроменного! 

Какие пекостные  людишки  бывают! Пусть  им  этот  ноут  поперек  горла  встанет!

----------


## Инна Р.

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
 Ксюш, а ты чего в нашу темку про туссовку зимнюю не заглядываешь??? :smile:       Не хочешь с нами потусовать? :frown:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Я  уже  боюсь  загадывать )))
Чувствую  себя  динамо-машиной  какой-то. :wink:
Мне  до  Райволы  на  машине  будет  легко  добраться, так  что  при  первой  же  возможности  примчусь ))))

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки,только что перечитала последние страницы,не было меня тут почти-юбилей очень сложный писала,да и слегла тоже на пару дней,ничего Димулька уколами на ноги поставил.Раз пошла такая повальная зараза, как упадок сил и переутомление-срочно надо пить витаминные комплексы и хоть маленько да поспать умудряться.Инночка,береги себя и поправляйся, чтоб как огурчик была!По поводу ноутбука-жалко страшно, пусть руки отсохнут у того,кто взял.Ничего,значит Бог пошлет заработков в тройном размере,чтобы возместить пропажу.Манечка,поправляйся там,смена часового пояса и климата тяжело дается,но будем верить в скорейшее выздоровление,все будет хорошо!

----------


## manja

> Манечка,поправляйся там,смена часового пояса и климата тяжело дается,но будем верить в скорейшее выздоровление,все будет хорошо!


Спасибо за добрые слова... Прошлая неделя была очень сложной... В субботу провели мы серебрянную свадьбу... Еле отошла вчера...Но я довольна собой...Оказывается перед праздником для нас ведущих действует как большая витаминка ответственность...и собранность...И откуда все только это берется сама не знаю...Расскажу в отчетах о этом празднике.. Супер...Но зато теперь пора перешагнуть на новую ступеньку...и готовиться для поездки в Питер..
Очень хочу встречи...
ВСем удачи...

----------


## manja

Привет всем...
сегодня поговорила по скайпу с Инулькой и Лешей а также с Жанной и нахдынула ностальгия...Вот теперь кинуласьк фотографиям...Решила парочку выставить фотографий с нашего отпуска...
[IMG]http://*********ru/793331m.jpg[/IMG]
вот это незабываемый день когда мы всей полной кампанией ходили в АВИРчтобы отметить иностранных граждан...то есть нас...и потратили на это больше половины дня...Но и нахохотались так, что животы болели...
После того как мыотметились наконец то после мучений в авире, но об этом будет екстра история , то решили сходить в туалет...Мы девочки ринулись и суматошно начали кидать на кассе в туалете деньги кассирше...и Инна и Жанна..но вот только десятками одними...а у меня денег размененых еще не было...ну вот ..накидали денег...а кассирша смотрит на эти деньги и говорит: ну вы и наложили...тут....На что наша Инулька, не зря она в теме стэндап пропадает...отвечает своим ангельским голоском: "ой а сколько мы еще вам тут наложим" Мы упали.._.как мы хохотали...А потом еще пошли а туалетную бумагу не взяли...давай с прашивать у кассирши...и хохотать а Инна ...уже в это время в туалете была..,.так выскочила...говорит, мы что не туда зашли????Вообщем мы долго не могли успокоиться...А наши мальчики конечно же об этом не знали...пока мы им не рассказали....Вообщем этот случай стал одним из прикольных...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/841458m.jpg[/IMG]
А это фотография сделана на свадьбе, куда нас Инна И леша любезно пригласили...
Лично мне понравилось быть гостьей у Инны на свадьбе...
да кто бы в этом сомневался скажите вы тут же, и будете правы...

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/826098m.jpg[/IMG]
А эта фотография из серии...БЕРЕЗКИ В ЛЕНИНГРАДЕ...
Мы гуляли с Жанной и я так хотела фотографироваться у каждой березки какую только видела...

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/798450m.jpg[/IMG]
 а это фотография с того дня, когда мы после недели в Ленинграде полетели в Сочи..
Тяжело было расставаться...

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/848629m.jpg[/IMG]
а вот эта фотография сделана в аэропорту...Нас провожают в Сочи...

Я продолжу завтра...

----------


## Инна Р.

А кто знает, куда пропала наша Гармошечка??? Теряется и теряется! Все ли там у неё наладилось... :frown:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Милые мои, я с вами!

----------


## Анолир

Да, кстати, а где Гармошечка?

Прикиньте, какой у нас круг общения, которому и области с округой мало!!!!

Представляете, звоню я Михалычу, чтобы узнать по поводу аппаратуры... Он мне советует контору в Питере. Ну я звоню им, они мне все рассказывают, говорят, будешь в Питере - заходи. Дык я ж в Питере, говорю. В общем, от меня до них - десять минут пешком. Представляете себе совпадение??? Позвали на просмотр (вернее, на прослушку), говорят, там будут колонки забирать - послушаете как звучат. Приходим, а там - ба, знакомые все лица!!!!! Илья - сын Гармонии!!!! 

Вот так вот и встретились!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Приходим, а там - ба, знакомые все лица!!!!! Илья - сын Гармонии!!!!


Ну ни фига себе!!! 
Рассказывай тогда - как наша Гармошечка???????????? 
Я так понимаю - колонки Илья покупал???
Представляешь, Валер - какие совпадения... Пока ты тут на форуме писал - я сижу вам очередной роли клею и целый день наслаждаюсь вокалом... Скоро ссылку кину - посмотреть, через часик ! :Aga: :biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> Рассказывай тогда - как наша Гармошечка????????????


Да, как Маринка-кто в курсе???

----------


## Инна Р.

*zum65*,
 Люда, а у вас в Рощино нет какой то местной газетки с объявлениями???...я все про видео парюсь. Местному не надо бы было номер оплачивать - все экономия. Может есть такая газета?

----------


## Елена Бекиш

[QUOTE=Ёжик;2317807]24 апреля мы с Ларо4кой посетили свадебную ярмарку в Ленэкспо. Смотреть было нечего - впечатление аховое... где вся наша праздничная индустрия мегаполиса???
ни одного ведущего, ни музыки, ни фото - видео представителей , несколько салонов с платьями приехали и цветы. у входа одинокий лимузин.
может кто то смог побывать там 25 или 26 и там уже было что посмотреть??? 
Расскажите! 


Я вела блок с утра и до 14.00. 25 апреля. В контакте на моей страничке есть  альбомчик. Салоны с платьями и цветы были. А также: вокалисты, хореография в разных стилях, оригинальный жанр. Что было дальше - не знаю. А в моём блоке показал своё искусство только один ведущий, который комментировал выступление бармена-жонглёра и фокусника. Дальше вёл программу Макс Михайлов (Максим ___www.MAX-EVENTS.ru___ Михайлов) это его ссылка в контакте. Мне участие в выставке заказов не прибавило.  Вот и всё,что могу добавить...

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Ну, Жасминк, ты даешь! И румян накидала!  Я б низачто не оделась в надувашку, да и не только в надувашку.


А я бы оделась!  :Vah: Я вообще люблю переодеваться!!!  :Ok: Где взять такой костюмчик и какова его стоимость???:redface:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Где взять такой костюмчик и какова его стоимость???


У меня костюмы эти есть - но они дареные... :biggrin:. А вообще продаются только в интернетмагазинах.:biggrin:

Про выставку - мне не понравилось, что у них небыло нигде четко заявлено - что и кто где когда... Жаль, что заказов не прибавило... Что же тогда их прибывляет... Как то тревожно в этом году!  :Tu:

----------


## lezi

Девочки,можно я отвечу за Мариночку.Мы с ней на днях совзванивались.У Мариночки не все в порядке с мамой.Сейчас решается вопрос о переезде к ней.Ильюша уехал забирать ее к ним.По этому для Марины сейчас не самые спокойные времена.Бывает она на форуме редко,потому что времени хватает мало.У нее и работы на основной работе много.И за маму очень сильно переживает.По этому и не общается здесь. У Маришки депрессия по поводу здоровья мамы.Очень трудно принять,что твоему близкому человеку плохо и ты не можешь ничем помочь.У меня сейчас такая же анологичная ситуация со здоровьем своих родителей.И я ее прекрасно понимаю.На счет Зимней Тамадеи она в курсе.Но все сейчас зависить будет от того,куда на это время найдется место или человек,чтоб позаботился о ее маме,так как без присмотра ее не оставить.Но она очень хочет ехать,хочет увидеть всех.

----------


## Инна Р.

Вот хочу похвастаться! Ролик сварганила со своей последней свадьбы! Правда хвастаться не собой буду (я там на последнем издыхании - ночью после этой свадьбы на скорой уехала), а ребятами: Лордами нашими :smile: Илоной и Валерой!  :Aga: 
А то они скромные такие...Вот тут можно посмотреть:

А вот тут послушать: http://www.realmusic.ru/anoli  рекомендую! :biggrin:
Илон, Валер! Это вам  :flower:  :Pivo:  ! Снимаю шляпу!  :Ha:

----------


## Касатик

*Lordpiter*,
 Валера, а где опять Аву потерял?!:redface:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Ёжик*,
 Иннусь, как я завидую тебе...:eek:ну, нет у меня пока такой возможности ребят пригласить в наш город!!! А как бы хотелось...:frown:.......

----------


## Инна Р.

Вот наконец то нашлась пленка и дошли руки...

Понастольгируем?

*Как мы провожали иностранную делегацию*

----------


## ЖасМи

*СПАСИБО!*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: flowe

----------


## manja

*Ёжик*,
 инулька, золотая моя... 
Я знаешь в последние дни все думаю и думаю по поводу Питера.в январе..2010.....Настроение какое то было  в последние дни, или честно сказать...в последнюю неделю....действительно созвучно осенней грусти... Мне Виктор задал вопрос в пятницу, когда после всех этих постов в отчетах я не знала куда себя деть....действительно ли я еще хочу в Питер, или нет? 
Я вдруг задумалась... 
Конечно я знаю что слишком уж все беру близко к сердцу...
И мне знаете так стало на душе тепло, когда Инулька именно ты написала об этом свое мнение...и Иринка Баффи Иринка Ветер намерения...
Спасибо что вы есть...Большое пребольшое.... Самое огромное....
А вот сейчас увидела этот ролик и вспомнила те драгоценные минутки ...в августе ...Все же хорошего больше в нашей жизни...Или вернее сказать...вот такое хорошее в нашей жизни...делает даже осенний день...еще солнечней  и теплее....
Я не ностальгирую Инуль, я просто снова ощутила свое настроение...тогда...
Оно помогло мне сегодня ...или верней сказать сейчас найти струны, на которых играет и поет моя душа....Пусть эта мелодия и немного грустная...но мне ее хочется петь еще долго долго....

----------


## Инна Р.

А я ностальгирую... навожу порядок в кассетках и в компе, с которым в видео работаю. Просмотрела Юкки, вот вас встречали, провожали..., с иринкой Бафф роличек..., с Марьей фотки...просто умираю, как за всеми скучаю...
и если кто то из вас раздумает ехать... может и умру маленько...

----------


## lezi

Ой, девочки!
А у меня наоборот осенью подъем энергии.Обожаю осень.И пусть идет дождик,и пусть нет солнышка на небе, пусть все серо кругом и дождливо.Зато какие красивые деревья.Багряно красные и желтые листики падают к ногам. Улетают птички в теплые края и ты знаешь,что через несколько месяцев они вновь вернуться.Природа готовится к красавице зиме. Осенний дождик как будто смывает с меня все то что накопилось за лето.(не люблю лето.Единственное что нравится так это купаться,а загорать терпеть не могу) Хочется чего то делать,чего то творить.Даже просто под зонтиком погулять и помечтать.подышать  прохладным воздухом.Пошлепать по лужам.И кричать на весь город:
-Людиииииии!!!!!!
-Да очнитесь же вы! Не хандрите. Как прекрасна и хороша наша жизнь!
Как здорово ,что мы живы .Мы живем и наслаждаемся .
И пусть кризис,и пусть проблемы(а когда их не было), но принимайте от жизни то,что она нам посылает в данный момент. И поблагодарите ее за то,что вы живете,дышите,имеете то,что хотите иметь.

Простите за крик души.Но написала то о чем думаю и чем живу в этот момент.

----------


## Инна Р.

> после всех этих постов в отчетах я не знала куда себя деть..


Мань, в отчетах??? Вспомни, сколько мне тут приходилось бушевать, сколько грязи выслушать в свой адрес, даже совсем недавно..., даже вот дошло до маразма - недоброжелатели не могут меня тут достать и уронить - та залезли сайт сломали...,  :Ha:  да что там говорить... много всего неприятного вытекает из виртуального общения... :cool: но его настолько мало, по сравнению с тем позитивом, который получаешь..., :wink: что лично я хотела плевать на всю эту пыль!!!kuku  И назло всем, кто мечтает, что б у меня все было плохо  :Vah:  - я еду в январе в Питер!!!:wink: И верю, что ко мне приедет много людей - НАСТОЯЩИХ!!! :biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> я еду в январе в Питер!!!


Ой,Иннуля, тебе дальше всех добираться!:biggrin:

----------


## lezi

Иннусик,а плохие не приедут.Плохие будут дома сидеть и подленькими своими делами заниматься.Им на хорошее дело денег жалко.:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> тебе дальше всех добираться


Алина, тут же разговор не о том, что добираться далеко или близко... , а о *хочу* или *не хочу*. В прошлом году у меня несколько раз было такое настроение при подготовке - не хочу...  :Vah: . А в этом году все по-другому... потому что я уже знаю, ЧЕГО ХОЧУ!!! :biggrin:

----------


## lezi

Я что не поняла. У Мани еще вопрос с поездкой не решен что ли? Нет,ну должна же я все таки своими глазами посмотреть на это ЧУДО  :Aga: ! А чудесное в этом то,что как такая маленькая ,хрупкая,изящная женщина может своей работой сделать так,что в лирический момент на празднике весь зал может рыдать ,а может смеяться.Как дерижор маленькой невидимой палочкой управляет всем банкетом и играет на струнах души каждого гостя. :Ok:  Может я тогда тоже полюблю юбилеи.А то я только как ты Иннусик:wink: сижу и прошу послать мне побольше свадеб чем юбилеев.:biggrin:

----------


## ЖасМи

Танюш, так рада за твоё настроение!!! Зарази меня им... А то походила по форуму и что-то не так весело на душе... :wink:. Как там наша Марисолька? Что о ней слышно?

----------


## lezi

*Жасмин*,
 Жанночка,про Маришку не знаю.Я ей на днях звонила .Вроде бы держится.Конечно морально очень тяжело ей. К такому наверное никогда не будешь готов. 

А по поводу настроения,так сама его себе создаю.Просто я в ноябре родилась,и по этому у меня любовь к осени и зиме.Не люблю я весну и лето.Жарко мне в эти месяцы.А жару я не люблю.

----------


## Масяня

*manja*,


Маняшечка - да ты что, не ехать в Питер?! Я тогда точно растроюсь, потому что я уже вся в предвкушении встречи с теми, кто мне  стал дорог, многих уже знаю в реале, но та-а-а-к сильно хочется познакомиться с тобой, ещё со многими талантливыми ведущими....

Девочки и мальчики, читайте не строки, а между строк, потому что я точно знаю, за 1, 5 года жизни на форуме - плохие и равнодушные люди у нас не задерживаются, они не выдерживают позитива, он их раздражает, а хороших у нас так много!!! и вместе - мы сила!

----------


## Элен

Девочки,мне очень жаль,что я стала каким-то монстром в Ваших глазах после дискуссий в отчётах...В Петербург я не попадаю,поэтому мне вряд ли удастся хоть как-то изменить ваше отношение ко мне.
Зачем снова поднимать тему обид?
Если Мария не едет,почему причина во мне?

----------


## Инна Р.

*Элен*,
Лена, ну где ты такое вычитала???  :Oj: 
Никто тебя монстром не считал никогда и сейчас не считает!  :Aga: 
У всех у нас бывают разногласия!  :Tu: 
А ваша милая беседа в отчетах - это вообще, даже не разногласия, а так легкое непонимание... :wink:
Разве из-за таких мелочей отменяют свои планы?  :Vah: 
Если Маня не захочет ехать - значит у неё есть более веские на то причины...  :Tu:

----------


## Элен

> Лена, ну где ты такое вычитала???





> когда после всех этих постов в отчетах я не знала куда себя деть....действительно ли я еще хочу в Питер, или нет? 
> Я вдруг задумалась... 
> Конечно я знаю что слишком уж все беру близко к сердцу...
> И мне знаете так стало на душе тепло, когда Инулька именно ты написала об этом свое мнение...и Иринка Баффи Иринка Ветер намерения...


Здесь:smile:



> Если Маня не захочет ехать - значит у неё есть более веские на то причины...


Я тоже так считаю,что осенняя хандра проходит с осенью. :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну вы меня обе насмешили... 
В прошлом году я впух и прах и не по одному раза перед встречей рассорилась со многими - с Яной, с Оптимисткой, с Шишкиной... и все они приехали в Питер... не потому, что очень хотели меня видеть, а потому что хотели видеть остальных...  :Aga: 
А  в вашей ситуации : Маня-Лена, вы в Питере и не планировали пересекаться... поэтому в качестве причины для отмены Маней визита это не принимается - а отсюда вытекает, Лена, что тебе переживать неочем!  :Vah:

----------


## Элен

> Ну вы меня обе насмешили...


Я вижу позитив и это меня радует :Ok:

----------


## lezi

*Элен*,
 Леночка,не подумай ничего плохого. :Aga: Я имела виду про плохих людей,которые Инне сайт взломали .Сейчас прочитала  тему отчеты и про ваши разногласия с Маней. Ни в коем случае вас это не касается. Одно дело что два профессионала поспорили,а другое дело,когда пакостить начинают.

----------


## Касатик

> плохие и равнодушные люди у нас не задерживаются, они не выдерживают позитива, он их раздражает


Светланка!!!!!!!!! Как точно ты сказала:eek:.....

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> В прошлом году я впух и прах и не по одному раза перед встречей рассорилась со мно


Убейте меня, но не могу я предстАвИть, кАк с тОбОй можно поссориться:eek: Как?!...Как можно ссориться с самой доброжелательностью?...

----------


## manja

[IMG]http://*********org/9658m.jpg[/IMG]
вот на такая...наша Инулька


*а это я_
наши неподъемные чемоданы
*[IMG]http://*********org/5562m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

> Девочки,мне очень жаль,что я стала каким-то монстром в Ваших глазах после дискуссий в отчётах...



НЕ СТАЛА!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Элен*,
Леночка, никогда не забуду, как с первых моих дней на форуме ты приходила как палочка-выручалочка. Ты умничка и отзывчивый человек. И ещё, мне так нравилась твоя аваторка, помнишь, на фоне цветов. Убери ты эту МАДАМ. верни своё милое и доброе личико. :smile: :Aga:

----------


## lezi

Решила и сюда скопировать свой пост.может здесь быстрее кто увидит.
Девочки,хочу обратиться к тем кто живет в Питере. У меня есть подруга.Дружим уже больше 20 лет.В феврале месяце этого года с ней случилась своего рода беда.Иначе это назвать не могу. Ужинала дома с семьей.Кушала колбасу или рулет,точно я уже не помню,но была эта колбаска с целофановой пленке.Как она не заметила маленького кусочка прилипшего к колбасе не знаю,только застрял этот кусочек в гортани где то и мешает человеку жить.Сразу же обратились к врачу.В приемном смотрели несколько врачей но ничего не нашли.Сделали и бронхоскопию и гастроскопию ничего не показывает аппаратура.Отправили к лору.Тот тоже ничего не обнаружил.А горло болит.Врачи просто отфутболивают ее от одного к другому у нас.За свои деньги уже ездили и в Таллинн и в Тарту.Что она прошла за это время не поддается разумному.Чего ей только в горло не пихалии каких процедур только не делали .А пленка уже вросла.Она щелкает и врачи это слышат(это уже в военной академии в Питере ей подтвердили)Она и там уже была.Потому как в Эстонии ничего не обнаруживают.Только один академик услышал эти щелчки но он уезжал на какой то конгресс и надо было остаться еще на пару дней.Но с нас так как она иностранка гостинница много денег съела.Они с мужем за сутки платили 3500 рублей.Отжили 3 дня и уехали домой,так как деньги закончились.Мы уже здесь даже к биоэнергетику обращались.Она нам сказала,что пленка вросла но не полностью.Краешек ее болтается и шелкает.А еще этот краешек режет слизистую.От этого и постоянная боль.А когда ложится спать,то пленка перекрывает дыхание и от этого она ночью задыхается.Человек с февраля месяца спит полусидя,что бы не задохнуться.У подруги ужасная дипрессия.Врачи смотрят как на дурочку и советуют обратиться к психиатору.Мол это она себе все напридумывала.Но если бы она придумывала,разве стала бы она ездить в платные клинники за свои деньги? Остается только вскрывать гортань.Так как пленку так уже не достать.А это опять надо в Питер ехать.Потому как в Тарту у нас ей разодрали все горло,порвали губу и все равно ничего не нашли. Она согласна уже к черту на кулички уехать,лишь бы помогли.Может из вас Питерцы кто подскажет где можно жилье подешевле снять? Или кто комнату сдаст ей на время дней на 5.Так как в Военной академии ее не ложили в палату,а делали свякие обследования и отпускали на ночь домой.Или может у кого нибудь есть знакомые врачи кто бы мог помочь в этом.Мы уже просто не знаем что делать.

----------


## Инна Р.

Танюш, я там в той теме написала тебе.  :Aga:

----------


## lezi

*Ёжик*,
 Инночка,я не хочу тебя напрягать.Знаю что у тебя всегда гости.Когда ехать она еще не знает.Так как надо записываться на прием.Она в тот раз ждала 2 недели что бы приняли.Будет звонить этому академику.На месте ли он еще.Потому как только он хоть что то подтвердил. А еще 3 ее смотрящих тоже ничего не нашли.И дорогущая томография всего организма тоже ничего не показала. Гостинницу в 600 рублей она конечно осилит.

----------


## Инна Р.

Гостиница "Знаменка"  http://www.812hotel.ru/catalog_248_prices.html  , 2 месяца назад было 600, сейчас уже написано 800. 2-х местный номер 1400 на двоих.

----------


## Петровна

*lezi*,
Танюша, когда, хотя бы ориентировочно, подруга собирается приехать?

----------


## lezi

*Петровна*,
 Ириш,не знаем еще.Надо дозвониться до профессора у которого она была.В Питере он или нет.Он часто в разъездах.Когда он скажет приехать,тогда и поедем.

----------


## Инна Р.

[IMG]http://*********org/24747m.jpg[/IMG]

Вчера я, в составе большой группы  форумчан посетили культурное мероприятие, на которое нас любезно пригласил Диоген..., а в простонародье - Константин :wink:.
Ларочка и Илона с супругами, Ксюша Весеняя, с которой наконец - то познакомились в реале, из Хабаровска Лена - Klass, которая теперь тоже житель Питера, и участник Тамадеи, уселись в середине зала ночного клуба... расслабились. Приколол диджей, сидящий в металлической клетке - в остальном все как всегда, вначале... Ну а потом вышел Костя, с песенкой про хорошее настроение и долгожданное - здарово тетки не прозвучало - Костя прикололся: добрый вечер! И вечер начался, конечно, больше 5 минут прикалываться в стиле классического ведущего он не стал и плавно втиснулся в привычный китель и соответствующий жаргон. Представил нас Костя, конечно с подколом - " Взрослый шоу бизнес", мы задрали носы и понеслось...  Остальное, наверное в теме про стендап писать надо...
Короче, девченки - Костя нас тут не зря изучает, извлечь такую пользу из недостатков людских не так уж просто, а превратить их в беспрерывных полтора часа смеха... короче, было здорово... Лена Класс с подругой сидели впереди - им пришлось нелегко..., но Костя им дал возможность блеснуть! Девочки - респект!
В общем - давайте встречаться чаще в разных условиях и ситуациях и на разных мероприятиях!
Костя, спасибо за приглашение!  :Pivo:  - это твоему "пузу". :biggrin: Кстати,  мне показалось, что ты ему слишком много внимания уделяешь... или его надо еще побольше нарастить - что б баланс был  :Vah: :wink:!

----------


## skomorox

> Вчера я, в составе большой группы форумчан посетили культурное мероприятие, на которое нас любезно пригласил Диоген...,


завидую :Vah:

----------


## Анатольевна

> завидую


ещё как...  :Aga:

----------


## diogen

> мне показалось, что ты ему слишком много внимания уделяешь... или его надо еще побольше нарастить


Оно как то уменьшилось..С августа минус семь кг..пиво пить перестал..



> Остальное, наверное в теме про стендап писать надо...


наверное...

----------


## ЦАРЬ

*Константин*, отдельное и *ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!* Присутствовал на вашем выступлении в Росси.
На мой "непрофессиональный взгляд" все было ОК!
 У меня критерий простой- болели скулы от смеха, значит все в плюс! Тем более , что было с чем сравнивать. Был лет 8 назад на выступлении в ХАЛИ-ГАЛИ. Тогда было уж очень много чернухи на мой взгляд. Хотя вероятно время и  задачи были другие.
Сейчас была почти домашняя обстановка, "дышалось" легко, смеялись и общались. Больше похоже на спектакль для своих. Все отлично! Супер! :Ok: 
Извиняюсь за качество снимков (телефон, в темноте).
Игорь.

[IMG]http://*********org/18667m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/11499m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## diogen

Выложил в стендапе ссылку на видео..

----------


## Раюшка

Друзья, есть небольшая просьба к вам.
Никто ли не может посодействовать моим землякам, которые отвезли в Питер больных деток на операцию?
Сейчас на местном форуме в теме помощи увидела вот какое сообщение:



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Друзья, к сожалению наткнулись на проблему с проживанием в этот раз Кто-то может помочь, плиз. Желательно поближе к метро пл. Ленина, г. Санкт-Петербург.
> Нас трое взрослых и двое деток. Предусмотрено в бюджете 2000 руб/сутки.
> Спасибочки.


Может, кто-то в силах посодействовать? Жду Ваших сообщений в личке или в скайпе.

----------


## Инна Р.

Дорогие земляки! Обращаюсь к тем, кто не планирует проживание с нами в Райволе с 10-13 января, но, хотят посетить нас там.
10  числа у нас будет банкет. Правда, поздний - с 20 часов и до 4 утра.  Если вы планируете посетить нас в этот день, хочу сообщить, что количество человек на банкете нужно знать заранее. Поэтому прошу вас оптределиться и до 10 декабря сообщить, если вы хотите принять участие в этом безобразии. Стоимость банкета без учета спиртного (можете захватить бутылочку лично для себя) - 1200 руб с человека. :smile: :Aga: 
Для гостей банкета: *Визитка* - Понтовая или Беспонтовая - обязательна, т.к. это элемент знакомства!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ребята, те, кто будут тусить в Райволе, с проживанием или без:
пишу вам по поводу визитки: вы можете представляться по одному, можете подготовить групповое выступление. 
Мы С Ларой и Петровной делаем визитку от организаторов, а вы можете объедениться: Лена- Класс, Наташа - Озорная, Валер - Лорд, Илона - Аноли, Татьяна_С .... и все желающие. Мутить визитку можно по аськам, скайпам - списывайтесь, знакомьтесь, общайтесь!!! :wink:
Могу подкинуть идеи, могу зарифмовать что то - обращайтесь, если что!!!  :Aga:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Земляки и землячки, здравствуйте! Я-Людмила Щурова, из Рощино.
  С нетерпением жду встречи!

Мне бы новогодние детские сценарии ваять, а загрузилась визиткой. Как было бы здорово, если бы мы смогли собрать в одном списке  всех и от этого прыгать. Или уже есть какие предложения? Просветите! Сил уж нет читать странички....

----------


## Людмила ZUM

> Земляки и землячки, здравствуйте! Я-Людмила Щурова, из Рощино.
>   С нетерпением жду встречи!
> 
> Мне бы новогодние детские сценарии ваять, а загрузилась визиткой. Как было бы здорово, если бы мы смогли собрать в одном списке  всех и от этого прыгать. Или уже есть какие предложения? Просветите! Сил уж нет читать странички....


Говорю же, ослепла!Глаза подняла и разглядела!

----------


## Петровна

Питерцы, подскажите как точно магазин карнавальной продукции называется  "...........апельсин", который на Обводном канале и есть ли у них сайт?

----------


## Людмила ZUM

> Питерцы, подскажите как точно магазин карнавальной продукции называется  "...........апельсин", который на Обводном канале и есть ли у них сайт?


Здравствуйте! А вы не про Веселую Затею пишите? Она тоже, кажется на Обводном находится. Адрес Гривцова д. 17?

----------


## Петровна

> А вы не про Веселую Затею пишите? Она тоже, кажется на Обводном находится. Адрес Гривцова д. 17?


Нет, Людочка, это другой магазин.
Называется " .......... апельсин" и находится рядом с автовокзалом.

----------


## Леонидовна

Надувной апельсин, Тамбовская, 11 (во дворе)
вот ссылочка в контактеhttp://vkontakte.ru/club800544

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Привет всем! Начал общаться на форуме - втянулся! :Ok: 
Вот на Тамадею не успел вписаться, ну, хоть так поболтаем, а может и Питерским кругом собиремся, если позовете...:wink:

Когда начинал тамадить... шишки набивал, воздушные шары искал, призы для конкурсов, реквизит. :eek:
Теперь сам знаю где чего и - по дешевле...

Вот:
Магазин "Авалон - арт" - апельсин, он же креативный клуб "Гараж" Тамбовская ул. дом 11 (пол питера за реквизитом ездит)

Магазин "Маска" на Невском, дом не помню, ближайшее метро Канал Грибоедова (тоже много всего, но больше для театра - грим. парики. усы...)

Магазин "Реал" на Гагарина - самая широкая линейка шомпанских вин: Венчальное, Свадебное, Коварство и любовь, розовый вечер и .......

Магазин "Европа уно трейд" он же "Веселая Затея" Магазин Cash & Carry "Волковка"
г. Санкт-Петербург, наб. реки Волковки, 7, ст. м. "Лиговский проспект ";
Тел.: (812) 604-44-35, 604-44-36, 604-44-37, 604-44-38, 
График работы: пн-пт с 10-00 до 18-00, сб с 10-00 до 15-00, воскресенье - выходной
- зайдите не пожалеете - самые дешевые цены в городе на воздушные шари. Все оформители затариваются...

И наконец "Апраксин двор" - вот где можно зайти на целый день и ныряя из одного повильона в другой найти все что душе угодно... Но все же - места нада знать.
Дешево но оптовые цены - от 1000-2000 рублей надо набирать. Некоторые ведущие даже вместе объединяются и вперед.

Кстати, на Новый год - маски, мишура, тигрята... можем такой заход сделать...
Жду отзывов!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

Мы встретимся! Мы обязательно встретимся! :biggrin: (Цитата).
Ты предлагаешь большой компанией погулять по Апраксину двору?  :Vah: 
Я лично до НГ (в связи с подготовкой к праздникам и Тамадее), ничего обещать не могу, да и в Январе (в связи с той самой Тамадеей) тоже. Поправим голову, здоровье и финансы и в феврале можно будет пересечься... Но не на рынке, если можно :biggrin:...

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Буду ждать сигнала Горна!
 "Piter Style Тамадея"

----------


## piyavoshka

Здраствуйте, примите в свои ряды Выборг, уже года два ничего не провожу сижу в декрете, а руку чешутся и ноги хотят)

----------


## Озорная

*piyavoshka*,

В свои ряды мы всех принимаем, только надо познакомиться, наверное, для порядка? Зайди в тему "КТО МЫ?", расскажи о себе и будет тебе счастье.... :Aga: :smile:
А темка эта вот тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218&page=240

Дерзай!   :flower:  И обязательно свое имя напиши под ником или в подписи.

----------


## Инна Р.

*piyavoshka*,
 Привет! Располагайся, устраивайся! у нас интересно! :smile:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Привет, Наташа, а я Людмила из Рощино.Будем дружить!

----------


## Инна Р.

Земляки, выручайте! 
Может у кого из вас есть позывные или фанфары ( не знаю, как правильно назвать), которые звучат в Октябрьском. "Город над вольной Невой". Я много песен нашла, минус мне подкинул Юрий Борисыч, отрезала вступления... но все не то - нет такой красоты и пронзительности! Может у кого есть эта отбивка??? Очень нужно! 
Inna-tamada@yandex.ru

----------


## Озорная

> Земляки, выручайте! 
> Может у кого из вас есть позывные или фанфары ( не знаю, как правильно назвать), которые звучат в Октябрьском. "Город над вольной Невой".


Иннусик, к сожалению, только плюсиками располагаю... :frown:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Добрый вечер! А у меня сегодня :eek::frown: :Jopa:  :Tu: 

Должен был Новогоднюю ночь в ресторане "Феличита" работать, а тут решил позвонить - билеты не проданы, не расходятся - мы решили просто свободный вход организовать... 
Хорошо предоплату взял (научен прошлым годом!) Говорю: ведь я артистов пригласил, реквизит. аксессуары новогодние... 

У нас хорошие личные отношения, там семейный бизнес... Деньги (аванс) разрешили оставить себе, но все-равно обидно... Может придет заказ еще...

Так вот если что - ЕСТЬ СВОБОДНЫЙ ВЕДУЩИЙ! :Oj: 

Звоните, пишите и я устрою для Вас "Новогоднюю Бессоницу" :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну не печалься! Не один ты свободен, как ветер...:wink:
Будем тут пьянствовать!  :Ok:

----------


## norrator

всем привет!друзья,понимаю,что надежды мало но всё же если кто ещё не ангажирован на 25.12,дайте знать.у моих заказчиков банкет переехал с 24 на 25 :rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

Я не ангажирован! Загадочная дата 25 - много было вариантов и ни один не сросся!  :Vah:  Вчера Алексей меня пристраивал - не перезвонили  :Oj: ... Так что - буду благодарна!  :Pivo:

----------


## Леонидовна

Алексей, Инна, сегодня читала, что по соцопросам только 2% респондентов (россиян) планируют встречать новый год в ресторанах-клубах, более 70% - банально - дома...
Так что в этом году ажиотажа у рестораторов  (да и у ведущих) на новогоднюю ночь нет.:frown:
У меня, например, только в понедельник будет точный ответ от администратора ресторана (тоже зависит от числа проданных билетов). Так что пока в подвешенном состоянии...
С другой стороны, даже не знаю, если все срастется - радоваться или нет, т.к. заказ непростой - 3 небольших зала в ресторанчике, вот как прикажете вести программу на три зала???
Ну, если на 2 смежных зала еще худо-бедно можно как-то (бегая туда-сюда - кошмар!), а что в третьем зале люди будут делать?? В общем, сижу размышляю, как быть, если заказ все же подтвердится?

----------


## Инна Р.

*Леонидовна*,
 Да, Оль, не позавидуешь!   :Vah:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Ведущие Питера!!!
Может вместе сходим!!? 24 января... на выставку, познакомимся поближе, вместе весело шагать по просторам (свадебной индустрии)

О выставке здесь:
http://www.svadba-online.ru/exhibitions/?sale

Кто желает - созвон по нижеуказанному телефону...

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Сходил, один, никто, не позвонил :Tu: 

Оказывается участие стоило 4000 рублей (столик, свой плакат и вроде даже кормили...) с 12.00 до 18.00

Пришел - одни ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНЫЕ КЛИЕНТЫ - молодожены толпами ходють, я рот открыл...

ведущих было мало - человек 10 на всю выставку, в основном лимузины, рестораны, фото и видео операторы, а также агентства...

Я то к одному ведущему, то к другому. вокруг них толпы молодоженов, ну, и я ухи грею... Ничего нового - звоните, при личной встрече все обсудим, но телефончик запишу и дату Вашего торжества...
(такие толстенные блокноты и все исписаны телефонами, именами и датами свадеб. аж слюни потекли:rolleyes:)

Все, долго писать... ходить надо:tongue:

На сцене некоторые ведущие выступали и рекламировали себя, но куда им до нас!!!

Следующая выставка в другом месте в марте будет 
http://www.svadba-online.ru/exhibitions/?salon

Кто со мною идет - звоните может один столик забьем для пиарчика... а потом :Pivo:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Сразу видно - или Питерских ведущих - только мы с Инной, или у всех так хорошо с рекламмой и заказами, что не интересно по выставкам свою задницу носить...

Или :cool: или :rolleyes: или :eek: или :tongue:

А я вот рекламму дал... зацените...

http://www.svadbaspb.ru/0_tamada.html?
:tongue:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Лешка, ты все правильно делаешь! Входить надо в контакт с людьми!  А если не делают того, что делаешь ты, это не значит, что либо они заняты по горло, либо просто отдохнуть хотят. Можно тебе в контакте фотки с Тамадеи выставить, у меня есть какие-то, которых не было в отчете...

----------


## Инна Р.

*Алексей Пашин*,
 Приезжаю сытый и пьяный  :Ok: !

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Инночка, привет! Быть, быть и быть Тамадее! Сколько у меня появилось людей, готовых прийти на помощь, просто пообщаться! После долгих мотаний по гарнизонам, где мы тоже  объединялись, чтобы помогать друг другу, 10 лет гражданской жизни внесли свои изменения, мы попали в мир, где порой люди, живущие рядом всю жизнь, не здороваются..., а теперь у меня опять ощущение молодости! Когда и к соседке за солью, когда и свою сковородку отдашь тому, кто нуждается...Не перестаю благодарить судьбу за целую цепочку событий в моей жизни...На форуме переписывались со Светланой Островской, она привела меня в одноклассники, там меня разыскали бывшие ученики, через них я отыскала своих знакомых. И самое интересное то, что многие из них живут в тех городах, из которых
на Тамадее я познакомилась поближе с ведущими...Интересное совпадение!!!

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Надувной апельсин, Тамбовская, 11 (во дворе)
> вот ссылочка в контактеhttp://vkontakte.ru/club800544





> Привет всем! Начал общаться на форуме - втянулся!
> Вот на Тамадею не успел вписаться, ну, хоть так поболтаем, а может и Питерским кругом собиремся, если позовете...:wink:
> 
> Когда начинал тамадить... шишки набивал, воздушные шары искал, призы для конкурсов, реквизит. :eek:
> Теперь сам знаю где чего и - по дешевле...
> 
> Вот:
> Магазин "Авалон - арт" - апельсин, он же креативный клуб "Гараж" Тамбовская ул. дом 11 (пол питера за реквизитом ездит)


Уже Набережная канала Грибоедова д.26 (ОТКРЫЛСЯ )
8-921-984-18-10 и ул. Ломоносова д.2 ( Идет ремонт) 
Вчера там был, но в связи с переездами пока ассортимент не богатый:frown:

----------


## klass

> Сходил, один, никто, не позвонил
> 
> Оказывается участие стоило 4000 рублей (столик, свой плакат и вроде даже кормили...) с 12.00 до 18.00
> 
> Пришел - одни ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНЫЕ КЛИЕНТЫ - молодожены толпами ходють, я рот открыл...
> 
> ведущих было мало - человек 10 на всю выставку, в основном лимузины, рестораны, фото и видео операторы, а также агентства...
> 
> Я то к одному ведущему, то к другому. вокруг них толпы молодоженов, ну, и я ухи грею... Ничего нового - звоните, при личной встрече все обсудим, но телефончик запишу и дату Вашего торжества...
> ...


          Я С ТОБОЙ! Возьмите меня с собой, пожалуйста!!!! Я только начала входить в рабочий ритм, но руки, ноги, голова - все жжаждет работы!

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Уже Набережная канала Грибоедова д.26 (ОТКРЫЛСЯ )
> 8-921-984-18-10 и ул. Ломоносова д.2 ( Идет ремонт) 
> Вчера там был, но в связи с переездами пока ассортимент не богатый:frown:


Друзья коллеги, кто интересуется

Авалон, от же Апельсин :smile:

Ломоносова д.2 тоже открылся  3178273

----------


## Инна Р.

Нет сил читать все - может девочки уже где то написали в других темах, но я на вся случай пишу здесь: Сегодня мы с некорорым размазом (размахом КУРИННЫХ крыльев) отмечали ДР нашей курочки и Володи (ОЗОРНОГО, мужа Озорной), в кафешке "Улицы разбитых фонарей". Потусили - поболтали - поскакали! Время прошло очень быстро. До фоток пока не знаю когда доберусь! 
Пока очень хочу сказать СПАСИБО за приглашение и еще раз ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ вас, именинники!

----------


## Озорная

> Сегодня мы с некорорым размазом (размахом КУРИННЫХ крыльев) отмечали ДР нашей курочки и Володи (ОЗОРНОГО, мужа Озорной), в кафешке "Улицы разбитых фонарей". Потусили - поболтали - поскакали! Время прошло очень быстро. До фоток пока не знаю когда доберусь!



Иннусь, я могу начать....

"Первый танец" именинников:smile:

[IMG]http://*********org/411955.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/396592.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

Ах, чудный вечер был вчера! Спасибо вам мои друзья!

[IMG]http://*********org/410951.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

Ух ты, ё!... да у вас там прямо филиал Питерской Тамадеи!  :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

Спасибо, Натуль, Ириш! А че такие фотки большие? Мазайкина нам по попе даст! :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
Ну и я маленько: 
*Озорные озорничают.*
[IMG]http://*********org/396637m.jpg[/IMG]
*Курочку любили все...*
[IMG]http://*********org/442716m.jpg[/IMG]
*Маленько потрясли колоколами.*
[IMG]http://*********org/433500m.jpg[/IMG]
*Лена КЛАСС давала мастер-класс.*
[IMG]http://*********org/404828m.jpg[/IMG]
*Мери-Элки (Эля и Леша) весь вечер выясняли: Кто сегодня за рулем? :redface: Так и уехали оба трезвые! :biggrin:*
[IMG]http://*********org/393564m.jpg[/IMG]

Всем привет от лежака!  У кого нибудб он есть? Покажите, пожалуйста. А то он сам себя не снимал!

----------


## Озорная

Вот так все начиналось.....

[IMG]http://*********org/407900.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/396635.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/395612.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/398684.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/444767.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/437599.jpg[/IMG]

Встречаем воспитанницу Танюшки Регину, которая была отпущена в увольнение из Академии МЧС, чтобы поздравить свою "маму".

[IMG]http://*********org/441695.jpg[/IMG]

Лена КЛАСС тоже пришла поздравить Курочку.

[IMG]http://*********org/410975.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Ой, точно, получу по попе..... Опять большие фотки на радостях выставила.... Кааааюююююсь..... :064:  :061:

----------


## Озорная

> Всем привет от лежака!  У кого нибудб он есть? Покажите, пожалуйста. А то он сам себя не снимал!


"Лежаку" тоже привет!!!
К сожалению, у меня только такой есть....:smile: А там, где он "аля натурель на пляжУ", совсем смазанная фотка получилась...:frown: От хохота ручонки с фотоаппаратом тряслись....:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/435537m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/428369m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖасМи

:biggrin: Ах, как весело там у вас было!!! Да и формат праздника соответствует формату фотографий... или наоборот :rolleyes:

----------


## laro4ka09

Девчонки!  :flower: 
Смотрю и грущу((( :frown:
Нет, за  вас, конечно же,   радуюсь  :Vah:  :smile:  :Ok:  , что собрались и так классно отметили Д.Р. Танюши и Володи!
А грущу  и очень сожалею, потому что не получилось присоединиться к вашей теплой и веселой компании! А я так надеялась!  до самого обеда  :Aga:  (спасибо вам за поддержку!)
Но! впереди лето!!!  И все ещё будет!!!

----------


## Петровна

> Всем привет от лежака!  У кого нибудб он есть? Покажите, пожалуйста. А то он сам себя не снимал!


Самому лучшему лежаку в мире, ОГРОМНЫЙ привет!






Курочка в окружении поклонников.


Цыплята Курицу не учат, они ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮТ!





> Вот так все начиналось.....


Думаете все закончилось так..



А вот и НЕТ!  Все закончилось... сломаным диваном kuku:wink:
Наташа, как он? Восстановлению подлежит?

----------


## Инна Р.

НУ вот маненький подарочек:

----------


## lezi

Иннусик,что то видео пишет не доступно.Это у всех или только у меня?

----------


## Инна Р.

Еще наверно не обработалось, через пол часика посмотрим.:smile:

----------


## Озорная

> А вот и НЕТ!  Все закончилось... сломаным диваном 
> Наташа, как он? Восстановлению подлежит?


[IMG]http://*********org/435356m.jpg[/IMG]

А куда он денется??????????:biggrin:  УЖЕ!!!! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> НУ вот маненький подарочек:


Иннусик, спасибо за ролик, с удовольствием опять вернулась в "Фонари"....:smile:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Еще наверно не обработалось, через пол часика посмотрим.


Здесь я посмотрела, а с Ютуба скачать пока не удается. Пишет, что не найден файл. Точно, еще не обработался....

----------


## Инна Р.

Кому нужен ролик - стукните в скайп - я брошу, зачем с ютуба мучиться, качать!
В скайпе я innohca

----------


## Петровна

> А куда он денется??????????:biggrin:  УЖЕ!!!!


Хорошо, а то я  думала, что придеться тебе на ДР диван дарить :biggrin:

----------


## Озорная

А знаете, почему Петровна так о диване беспокоится???? :biggrin:

Компромат в студию!!!!!!! :Vah: :eek::redface::biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/410782m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга-63

> Ах, как весело там у вас было!!!


Смотрю на вас и радуюсь за вас... :Aga:   ролик посмотреть не могу, а слюнки текут...:frown::biggrin:

----------


## Петровна

> Компромат в студию!!!!!!!


Объявляется конкурс "Узнай мужчину по рукам, а женщину по коленкам":biggrin:

----------


## Ольга-63

> Объявляется конкурс "Узнай мужчину по рукам, а женщину по коленкам"


Руки Володины, а коленочки Курочкины :biggrin:

----------


## lezi

*Ольга-63*,
 Оль,ну взяла и всю тайну сразу раскрыла.:smile:

----------


## Ольга-63

*lezi*,
 Танюш, а что, я не входила в список участников конкурса?:redface:

----------


## Инна Р.

Все, ролик уже *работает!* :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Милые участники встречи 28 марта... вы попали... попали ко мне на сайт!  :Vah:  Сильно не ругайтесь, я вас опять приработала. :redface:  *************************.ru/new.php
Если кто то сильно возражает - уберу.  :Oj:

----------


## lezi

> Танюш, а что, я не входила в список участников конкурса?


Олечка,да конечно входила,только сразу правильно ответила :Ok: .Никакой интриги не получилось.:biggrin:

----------


## ЯАлекс

Коллеги в продолжение дискуссии в теме "Кричу" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131039 задумался, а среди нас есть явные пересечения программ. Есть ли повод пообщаться на эту тему и попытаться ее разрешить или у нас в этом плане все :Ok:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*Ёжик*,
 Инна, ой, хорошо, но мало!!!  А приятно!!!

----------


## ЯАлекс

:smile::smile::smile: Приятно, что среди ведущих из Питера полное единогласие-молчание!!!!

----------


## skomorox

А никого на форуме пока нет! :smile:
Мне тоже интересно - как вы, в Питере, договариваетесь с материалом по своим программам?:rolleyes:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> А никого на форуме пока нет! :smile:
> Мне тоже интересно - как вы, в Питере, договариваетесь с материалом по своим программам?:rolleyes:


Понятно, тогда подождем:smile: Если честно, то я тоже заинтересован обсудить эту тему:smile: НО-СПОКОЙНО, ТАКТИЧНО И ПРОДУКТИВНО:smile::smile::smile:
Надеюсь, что другим это тоже интересно

----------


## ЖасМи

> или у нас в этом плане все


Саш, ага. В Питере полная цивилизация в этом плане  :Aga: 
К Инне в прошлое лето аж запись на свадьбы была. Я, не совсем последний человек в её жизни, и то еле попала в это расписание  :Aga: . Как-то так сложилось, что никто МОЛЧАЛИВО чужого без спроса не берёт.

----------


## Инна Р.

Привет!
Саш, я думаю, что у нас город гораздо больше, чем Тюмень, и нам пару лет можно жить спокойно!
Честно сказать, я сама раздаю все подряд. 
А вот сегодня даже польза случилась от того, что много общего в программе случилось у меня с Ларисой, например.
Она мне срочно свадьбу скинула вчера на сегодня, и все, что она молодым пообещала я сумела отработать, так как все это мне хорошо знакомо, а многое я и сама работаю и с Ларой поделилась когда то!
Но, конечно, понимая, что форум наш просматривают тысячи, наверное и земляки ВСЕ, или почти все - значит, надо что то иметь в программе свое. Поэтому, то что пришло ко мне НЕ с форума я не буду спешить тиражировать здесь. Как и делают многие. Другого выхода нет. :smile: Пусть хоть часть программы какое то время будет не в массовом использовании. :smile:
Фишки, которые мне нравятся, но сильно разошлись на форуме я не буду делать и шить к ним костюмы, например... они мне заранее не интересны - потому что понимаю, что не содрал их только ленивый... а есть и такие, которые разошлись, но все равно мне нравятся и не вижу большого горя, если они засвечиваются еще у кого то... Как "Димины" стринги, например. :biggrin: :Oj: 
Ну а про "пересечение программ" - наверное пересекаемся всемы по форумским идеям. Что б выяснить это - надо перечислить свою программу? Я могу. :biggrin: Только завтра. Седня устала.  :Oj:

----------


## Ларико

Ой, как приятно было увидеть фотографии!!!! Танюша и Владимир такие счастливые именинники! И как у вас было весело! Даже Таня Лези приехала! Молодец! А Мериэлки так похожи друг на друга!!!!
Теперь станет традицией отмечать в славном Питере дни рождения. Скоро ждите Марью! 
Эх, я свадьбу взяла на свой д\р...:biggrin: А то бы прилетела))))

----------


## lezi

Лозунг от Танюшки ВВ и Курочки.
А ТЫ, СПРАВИЛ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ В ПИТЕРЕ!
Кто присоединится?

----------


## ЯАлекс

Инна, я тоже готов, но пока нас только двое:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## laro4ka09

> Инна, я тоже готов, но пока нас только двое


Инна и ЯАлекс,  приму участие в обсуждении тоже.




> СПОКОЙНО, ТАКТИЧНО И ПРОДУКТИВНО


Только, мне кажется, лучше это сделать при личной встрече.

----------


## Инна Р.

Можно обсудить в скайпе, открыв специально чат такой... Саш, у тебя скайп есть?

----------


## ЯАлекс

Есть, только на ноуте, а я не всегда с ним:smile:, но если заранее договорится, то конечно можно
Кто еще к нам в компанию:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Да, кто к нам??? Давайте на неделе вечерком договоримся встретиться в скайпе. Я с понедельника по четверг свободна. Часов с 21. А вы как???

----------


## laro4ka09

Давайте попробуем во вторник, если всем удобно. 
Надеюсь, что получится. Дальше загадывать пока не могу.

----------


## ЯАлекс

Во вторник, спектакль. 
Может стоит еще народ попытаться привлечь:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Может стоит еще народ попытаться привлечь


Не возражаю... только как то народ не привлекается!
Саша - ты у нас самый занятой, назначай день, если что. Я до субботы свободна. :biggrin:
Мой скайп: *innohca*

----------


## laro4ka09

17 апреля - выставка. Может, там? Это уже скоро. 
Приятно было бы познакомиться с Алексом. :smile:

----------


## ЯАлекс

а что за выставка, правда 17 у меня вроде свадьба :-(((, но это  не точно

----------


## Инна Р.

Я согласная :smile:.

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Я согласная :smile:.


Инна, а выставка какая???

----------


## Инна Р.

Саша, я тебе В Контакте ссылку послала, просмотри.

----------


## ЯАлекс

Ок, посмотрел, но 17 свадьба-уже точно

----------


## Инна Р.

У Ларисы сейчас  очень тяжелая ситуация, поэтому откладываем тусовку пока.  :Tu:

----------


## ЯАлекс

ок

----------


## laro4ka09

Пишу свои слова благодарности и в эту тему, поскольку мы  питерцы, и для меня важно сказать моим друзьям большое СПАСИБО.

Инночка Ёжик! Замечательная моя! 
Огромное спасибо тебе и Лёше за поддержку и отзывчивость особенно сейчас, когда нам трудно и тяжело. 
Спасибо за то, что, не раздумывая, выручила меня! 

Оба раза я обращалась к Инне с просьбой, моля Бога, чтобы нужные мне даты были у нее свободными. А в силу непредвиденных и тяжелых жизненных обстоятельств я звонила ей буквально за день до мероприятия. И я рада, что все сложилось удачно и для меня, и для молодоженов. 
С полной уверенность говорила заказчикам, что их праздник с Инной будет настоящим праздником! Что уверена в её профессионализме на все 100%! И Инна сумела ни разу не встретившись с молодыми! так провести банкет, что молодожены и гости в восторге! Я услышала много восклицательных слов в адрес ведущей Инны, и даже получила благодарность, что именно её я попросила спасти праздник! И вот подтверждение этому – их отзыв на сайте Инны:

Владимир и Наталья (07.04.2010 08:14:17) 
Дорогая Инна!!! Хотели выразить огромную благодарность за проведение нашей свадьбы!!! Все остались восторге!!! Гости сказали, что если будет какой-нибудь праздник, то приглашать будут только Вас! Вы самая замечательная тамада!!!! Мы до сих пор встречаясь с друзьями и родственниками обсуждаем как трудно Вам было не видя до самого банкета никого организовать такой замечательный праздник, не каждый бы смог!!!! Еще раз хочу сказать огромное спасибо и низкий поклон Вам и диджею!!! Вы дарите людям не забываемые праздники и воспоминания о них!!!!!!! 


Дорогие мои девчонки, Наташа Озорная, Ириша Петровночка, Инночка, Танюша Курица (сожалею, что не получилось придти на твой Д.Р.), Таня Лези! 
Спасибо, что переживали вместе с нами и поддерживали! 
Очень важно чувствовать и знать, что есть неравнодушные к твоему горю
люди. В такие дни это особенно чувствуется. 

Девочки, спасибо Вам всем и низкий Вам поклон от меня и Игоря!

----------


## Инна Р.

:Vah:  Ларик, тебя и тут и там передают! :biggrin: Я уже покраснела   :Oj: , как рак! :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

С 5 по 16 июЛя (сильно приблизительно) планируем тусу в Разгулово на 3 дня (из перечисленных). На небольшое количество форумчан :biggrin: :Oj: :wink:. Приглашаю всех, ближних и дальних на дачу без особых удобств, но в отличной компании! Кому заранее отпуск планировать - пока ориентр такой! Точнее никак. :biggrin:

----------


## Петровна

> С 5 по 16 июЛя


Я опять  мимо Разгулово- Разгуляево, т.к  в это время повезу  горячий привет из Северной столицы в солнечный  Крым !

----------


## Ларико

Питер! Встречай!!!!!!!!!! Сегодня с Мишкиной проводили Марину! :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Питер! Встречай!!!!!!!!!!


[IMG]http://*********org/500336.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мишкина

> Питер! Встречай!!!!!!!!!! Сегодня с Мишкиной проводили Марину! :biggrin:


Подтвержаю... Проводили, в вагон вещи погрузили, просили проводников довезти Марину 
в целости и сохранности и в Питере разбудить ))) 
Она поехала уставшая и очень хоЧУщая спать...
С вами, питерские девочки, я точно знаю, ей будет хорошо!!!!
ЗавиДОваю вам.... Всех вас целуюююююююююююю..... :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 40 минут*

----------


## lara011

Девочки имальчики! Еще сюда копирую!:wink:
*Алексей Живой Праздник Пашин написал
21 апреля 2010 в 23:50 
Приглашаем принять участие в благотворительных концертах от Ассоциации Ведущих Петербурга, которые будут проходить на различных площадках в СПб (рассматриваются любые предложения и помощь)

Информация и контакты на сайте, рады общению:
http://www.appv.ru/*

----------


## Инна Р.

*Мишкина*,
Ждем, ждем, Маришку!
Завтра ген.уборка, и готовка, и  режим молчания -  а потом двое суток  будем языками стучать, тучать, кофе пить и курить! Ура! Едет кайф! :Ok:

----------


## Ларико

*Мишкина*,
 Света! Фотка получилась обалденная! Необычная. У Марины на фотике начало пути. Фоторепортаж будет классссссный, я предвкушаю!

----------


## Инна Р.

Докладываю! Драгоценный брилиант из Тюмени встретили! Доехал хорошо! Глаза блестят!  :Ok:  Улыбка сияет!  :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

Из Тюмени :
[IMG]http://*********org/527621m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/528645m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## swinging

> на дачу без особых удобств


Это что получается? Ни тебе сауны, ни бассейна? И время выбрала ты не правильное. Нужно в начале мая приглашать! Каждому по лопате и грядки перекапывать! Неча за просто так туда-сюда ездить, пора уже пользу приносить!
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Это что получается?


А то и получается - вместо сауны русская парная, бассейн деревянный - вода ключевая, +4 градуса имеется. Из удобств диваны и кровати только для тех, кому повезло а это всего 10 человек:biggrin:. Для остальных половая жизнь! :wink:
Сань, приезжай, тебе застолбим диван на открытой веранде :wink:.

----------


## swinging

> Сань, приезжай, тебе застолбим диван на открытой веранде .


Это ты приезжай и поработай за нас, а мы поедем хоть свою дачу навестим. А то взяли моду туда-сюда ездить. А кто работать будет? Это в то время, когда космические корабли бороздят просторы вселенной, в то время, когда работники русского балета бороздят сцену Большого театра,... эти (...) просто бороздят туда-сюда, а сотни тысяч неприкаянных молодожёнов и таких же неприкаяных юбиляров бороздят, сломя голову, просторы нашей необъятной родины в поисках ведущей(го). "Ау-у!" - кричат они в надежде, "Фигушки" - доносится в ответ, "некогда нам, мы принимаем сауну из ключевой воды +4 градуса на веранде".
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## lezi

Ура,я пока первая в список в РАЗГУЛОВО.:biggrin:Мне можно и не на открытом воздухе кроватку,а ту же самую на чем в прошлом году спала.И в сеседи тех же самых.Только на 10 июля у меня свадьба.Но не думаю,что на выходных встречаемся.

----------


## Касатик

> С 5 по 16 июЛя (сильно приблизительно) планируем тусу в Разгулово на 3 дня


Уряяяяяяяя!!! :Ok:  :Tatice 08: 


> Ура,я пока первая в список в РАЗГУЛОВО


В таком случае, я - вторая!!!:tongue:

----------


## Петровна

Спасибо всем за компанию, я вас  :Oj: 

[IMG]http://*********org/556414m.jpg[/IMG]

Наша именинница
[IMG]http://*********org/563582m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

Марина *Марья* в Питере в свой день рождения

[IMG]http://*********org/551283m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/545139m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/535923m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/527731m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/586098m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/566642m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/564594m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/552306m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

Рада, что на поездку в Разгулово уже желающие появились!  :Ok: 
Касатик, Борисыча прихватывай! Или он с Петровной в Крым? :redface:
Тогда может имеет место передвинуться на несколько дней??? 

Маришик сегодня уезжает, :frown:, так обидно, что время опять пронеслось невероятно быстро :frown:...

----------


## ЯАлекс

Инна, прости за тупость:biggrin:, а Разгулово -это что и где????

----------


## lezi

*ЯАлекс*,
 Можно я за Инночку отвечу? 
Разгулово-это самое  гостепреимное  место  ,где рады каждому гостю.Находится оно  примерно в 35 км от границы с Эстонией в сторону Санкт -Петербурга.Домик с летним домиком находятся на берегу речки.Обалденно красивые и чистые места.Есть замечательная русская баня,обалденная компания(по другому и быть не может)хозяева, которые встретят как родного человека.Напоят,накормят,в бане напарят.Создадут все прелести незабываемого  отдыха.Который будешь потом вспоминать весь год.И ждать,чтоб эти дни повторились в твоей жизни вновь.Вот что такое РАЗГУЛОВО.:smile:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ура,Марья продолжила традицию.......-А ты, отметил свое День рождение в Санкт-Петербурге?
Кто следующий????

----------


## Озорная

*Ребята, мы сегодня проводили Марину МАРЬЯ В Мурманск на свадьбу к Яне ЯНУСЬКА
*
[IMG]http://*********org/581796m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/575652m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/580772m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/555172m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Людмила ZUM

КАК  ЗДОРОВО-ТО! ДАЖЕ ВЕТЕР ПИТЕРСКИЙ В ОЧЕНЬ ПРИПОДНЯТОМ НАСТРОЕНИИ...СЧАСТЛИВОЙ ДОРОГИ , МАРЬЯ!

----------


## Инна Р.

*ЯАлекс*,
Саш, в этой деревне находится моя дача. :biggrin:  Таня правильно написала - не доезжая до Кингисеппа совсем чуть чуть. Если соберешься - буду рада!:smile:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Мариша сегодня уехала:frown:. Я свинтус - даже ее не проводила, потому что взяла свадьбу на сегодня... Кто то меня наказал за такое поведение - свадьба выдалась тяжелая... молодежь всю свадьбу бамбук курила, вернее кальян... Лучше б я Марью проводила вместо этой свадьбы, а я Ларочке поручила проводы. Наши Озорные говорят тоже успели прибежать на вокзал за 5 минут до отправления и проводили, спасибо вам, девочки и мальчики.:smile:

----------


## Надежда55

девочки здравствуйте. очень люблю ваш форум. я не тамада .ни юбилеи , не свадьбы не веду . раз в 2-3 года пытаюсь развлечь своих близких друзей. у меня в этом году в июле юбтлей. обращаюсь  квам с просьбой. кто может помочь и провести у меня праздник? естественно за плату. пожалуйста. очень буду признательна. :flower:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Озорная*,
Наташа, я смотрю, Владимир Владимирович после Райволы стал настоящим тамадейцем!!! :Ok: 
Вот она, великая сила искусства!:smile:

----------


## Озорная

> Озорная,
> Наташа, я смотрю, Владимир Владимирович после Райволы стал настоящим тамадейцем!!!
> Вот она, великая сила искусства!


Эт точно, Инессочка! С удовольствием общается, чему я очень рада... (И меньше стал ворчать, что посуда вовремя не помыта и иногда ужин чуток запоздал.... :Vah: :biggrin:)

----------


## Надежда55

инночка спастбо что откликнулась это я сегодня с тобой разговаривала. очень тебе благодарна. до встречи.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*БРАТЦЫЫЫЫЫЫ спасайт*е:biggrin: 28 мая еду с детишками и их родителями к вам в Питер на конкурс. изначально стоимость 
проживания была 350 р с человека в комнате по 4 человека .*сейчас условия* *проживания  резко изменились* (*копирую*)1)* заселение на 14 человек 550р.(с человека)в комнате по 6-8 человек .удобства в коридоре-*НО  в центре...мне не важно в центре или нет. НО  8 человек -это что за отель такой??????????? общага  в центре города?
2)*трансфер 3600* ...мы приезжаем на Московский вокзал
3) *экскурсия обзорная (3 часа) 5200* -детям 6-10 лет какая обзорная экскурсия????
Милые мои Ленинградцы- пожалуйста помогите. может можно найти гостинницу , чтобы  не по  8 чел в комнате  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Оксана, гостиниц полно, но цены отличаются от указаных в разы. Я думаю, что это общага... А почему ты не позвонишь и не спросишь конкретно, что за условия у них там???
Самоя не дорогая гостиница, что я нашла - 800 руб. с человека:frown:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Ёжик*,
 вот копирую из положения о конкурсе 
e-mail  olga_80@inbox.ru , ralifs@yandex.ru 
тел/факс: 8 (812) 446-65-91, 8(812)717-13-32               моб. т.8 (812) 922-54-82
Стоимость проживания: с удобствами на этаже *350 руб. на чел.*, номера с удобствами 900 рублей. Есть своя столовая. Принимаются заказы на завтраки, обеды, ужины.

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Гостиница «Юлана (хостел)» мини-отель  находится на Фурштадской, там 550 номер на 4-х человек

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Родители готовы на затраты -согласно положению:biggrin:пусть не 350 .пусть 550 .НО НЕ 8 человек в комнате:frown:блин блинский:redface:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Инна, прости за тупость, а Разгулово -это что и где????


Саша, Разгулово - это 

*Разгулово!!!* 
[IMG]http://*********org/534539.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/533515.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/539659.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/537611.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/524299.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/531467.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/582666.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/575498.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/574474.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖасМи

[IMG]http://*********org/570378.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/560138.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/558090.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/564234.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/561162.jpg[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********org/551946.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/548874.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/553994.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/546826.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖасМи

[IMG]http://*********org/538634.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/536586.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/537610.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********org/527370.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/525322.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мэри Эл

Разгулово!!! 

Это чувствуется не только Разгулово , но и  Бухалово Кричалово Песнялово Дружалово )))

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Здрасте,всем!!!Тоже хочу в ваше РАЗГУЛЯЕВО...
Но впрочем,песня не о том..а о любви.

Дорогие ведущие,у меня у однокашника дочь выходит замуж.
И состоится это радостное событие в славном городе Питер,где молодые и проживают.Я своего институтского друга видела двадцать лет назад,когда дипломы получали.:biggrin:Но периодически списываемся,созваниваемся.Хотелось,чтоб праздник у его дочери удался.
А значит?Правильно Ведущие с Ин-Ки.
Я говорила заранее,что знакома заочно с лучшими ведущими Питера(уж простите за "заочное знакомство"),но вот обратились только счас.
Свадьба 24 июля,просят контакты самых ярких ведущих.
А это все вы,мои дорогие!

Поэтому,если кто свободен,на этот день.Или можете порекомендовать.
Прошу в личку или по скайпу,свои координаты,чтоб с вами встретиться в Питере.

Про молодых ничего не знаю.Но,другу по институту хотелось бы помочь.

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Инна!!! Привет!!! Если есть ещё одно свободное местечько, то впиши меня в спики!!!:smile:

----------


## lezi

ВАУУУУУУУУУУУ,сам Борисович приедет!!!!Юр,мы тебе новый гарем наберем. :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Танечька!!! Спасибо!!! :flower:  Буду очень рад тебя видеть!!!

----------


## lezi

Юр,я тоже буду очень рада.Пока списка нет.Но я записалась первой.Касатик №2.Ты третьим будешь? Вот и сообразим на троих.:biggrin:


Почему ЖАСМИ молчит????

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Ты третьим будешь? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Почему ЖАСМИ молчит????


Конечно буду!!!!:biggrin: А почему ЖАСМИ молчит, я не знаю:frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Бегущая по волнам*,
В Разгулово - ПРИЕЗЖАЙ! Будем рады!
Про 24 - на лучшую не претендую, но я, например, свободня в этот день. Классную свадьбу обещаю :wink: Телефон: 945-90-83. :smile: Пишу тут, а не в личку - т.к. на даче и с флешки: инет ужас какой плохой и еще пол часа личку открывать не хочется.  
Юрь Борисыч - ты в списке 1 - ты ж уже давно попросился! Пришла с бани седня, Леша мне про твой звонок сказал, так радостно было! Мы тебя ждем с Касатиком.
Жанна не молчит - она давно позвонила и сказала когда у нее отпуск, просила в это время встречу наметить, так что они с Михалычем собираются.  :Ok:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Почему ЖАСМИ молчит????


Нуууу, Танюш, наверное потому, что ЖасМи во сне разговаривать не умеет :biggrin:
Всем приветик!  :flower: . Девочки, вы уж не обижайтесь, но по поводу Разгулово действительно 


> давно позвонила и сказала когда у нее отпуск, просила в это время встречу наметить


УРА! У меня отпуска начались и теперь я реально могу каждую встречу быть с вами! 35 дней в году я могу посвятить общению с моими друзьями без всяких срывов и изчезаний по-английски!!! Но, не будем претендовать на первоочерёдность в списке, а встаём в очередь за БОРИСЫЧЕМ! Борисыч, миленький, я так рада, что ты поедешь!!! Готовь все свои доступные места для поцелуев! kiss. Надеюсь, поцелуетерапия пойдёт на пользу! kuku
И с меня - развесёлый и заводной блог с "Юбилейной баньки". Я думаю, что он как раз там на даче будет кстати! 
И так, ориентировочные числа - с 5-го по 19 июля ( конечно же не 2 недели, а пишем, когда кому удобней. У нас, правда 6-го свадьба в Питере, но это всего 1 день. И надо учитывать , что в прошлый раз 3 дня и две ночи как-то маловато показалось  :Oj: . Я имею ввиду, что может продлим, с разрешения хозяев счастье хотя бы на сутки?) 
Списочек:
Принимающая сторона-
Семья Рамейкиных (3? чел.)
Гости:
1) Танюша lezi
2) Касатик
3) Борисыч
4) Жас
5) Ми
6)......
Кол-во спальных мест ограничено, но там огроменное поле для палаток kuku

*Добавлено через 57 минут*
Ой  :Oj: . Простите, но только что в Контакте взяла заказ на 16-е июля. 
ИНННУСЯ! :redface: Определяй СРОЧНО дату встречи! Готова давать отказ на заказы, но на точные числа. А то мне так и отпуск не поможет...  :Oj:

----------


## Озорная

> Списочек:
> Принимающая сторона-
> Семья Рамейкиных (3? чел.)
> Гости:
> 1) Танюша lezi
> 2) Касатик
> 3) Борисыч
> 4) Жас
> 5) Ми
> 6)......


6, 7  - Озорные  (претендуют на спальное место в тепленьком уголочке :biggrin:)

----------


## Инна Р.

Я пока взяла работу только на 17. Значит пока сужаем до с 5 по 15. Против увеличения дней не возражаю - тока бы работа не возникла!!! А то жаба задушит! Лето плохо заполняется! Ориентируемся на 5, 6, 7, 8 июЛя.

----------


## ЖасМи

> Ориентируемся на 5, 6, 7, 8 июЛя.


Иннуся, падаю в ноги! Ну может двинемся куда-нить? А то 6-го придётся по-английски изчезнуть. Я, конечно, не против, но с аппаратурой волохаться... Надо с Михалычем обмозговать это всё... Если честно, что-то не очень хоца на корыте работать :biggrin:, но это кто-то из его знакомых. Так что желание обсуждению не подлежит.

----------


## Инна Р.

Жанн! Я тормоз! Про 16 запомни ла, а про 6 забыла! Значит наоборот: 7,8,9,10 или как вариант - 11,12,13,14 - других вариантов уже нету! На 9,10 большая вероятность заказов, но все же пока надеемся.

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Разгулово!!! 
> 
> Это чувствуется не только Разгулово , но и  Бухалово Кричалово Песнялово Дружалово )))


 :Ok:  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Здрасте,всем!!!Тоже хочу в ваше РАЗГУЛЯЕВО...
> Но впрочем,песня не о том..а о любви.
> 
> Дорогие ведущие,у меня у однокашника дочь выходит замуж.
> И состоится это радостное событие в славном городе Питер,где молодые и проживают.Я своего институтского друга видела двадцать лет назад,когда дипломы получали.:biggrin:Но периодически списываемся,созваниваемся.Хотелось,чтоб праздник у его дочери удался.
> А значит?Правильно Ведущие с Ин-Ки.
> Я говорила заранее,что знакома заочно с лучшими ведущими Питера(уж простите за "заочное знакомство"),но вот обратились только счас.
> Свадьба 24 июля,просят контакты самых ярких ведущих.
> А это все вы,мои дорогие!
> ...


Не лучший, но к сожалению 24.07 уже занятой:frown::frown::frown:

----------


## lezi

Меня устраивают рамки этих чисел.Только не 10,а вот как написано с 11 по14 можно. У меня ближайшая работа только 10 июля.Так что в другие дни свободна,могу ехать к друзьям.

----------


## ЖасМи

> написано с 11 по14 можно


 :Aga:  я тоже - за!

----------


## Инна Р.

Принято! *с 11 по 15 июля *  в деревне Разгулово объявляется слет разгульдяев! :wink:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Инна, почему забанили Пашина?

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Инночка!!! Спасибо за первое место!!! :flower: :smile: Жанночька!!! Я буду очень рад тебя снова увидеть!!! Михалычу пламенный привет!!! Мыхалыча тоже буду рад видеть!!! Танечьку(lezi), Озорную Наташу, и конечно же Гармонию(Марисель) нашу Марину!!! Я очень буду рад встретить снова таких чудесных людей!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile: Я конечно понимаю что все приехать не смогут , но очень хочеться верить в чудо!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

*zum65*,
Потому что он без разрешения разместил фотографии с банкета наших форумчан у себя на страничке "В Контакте". :frown: ... А почему ко мне вопрос? Я его не банила. :smile:

Люда, ты к нам присоединеться не хочешь? Пока койко-места есть?

----------


## Ная

Всем доброго здоровья!И тысяча извинений,что я вклиниваюсь в вашу  беседу со своей просьбой :Oj: Но к кому мне еще обратиться?!:rolleyes:
 В Питере учится сынуля наш и 27 мая ему исполняется 20 лет-юбилей.Хочется поздравить ,чтобы запомнилось ребенку.Посоветуйте  пожалуйста что-нибудь.-неожиданный подарок издалека....
Заранее благодарна за любой совет и подсказку :flower:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Инна, я так боюсь планировать....Терпеть ненавижу, когда  начинаются накладки, еще толком не распланировала свой отпуск, все считаю куда и на что???  Дача у тебя за Кингиссепом или недоезжая?

----------


## Людмила ZUM

:frown:Просто не там  спросила..., а у тебя, потому что ты по моему мнению, как маманя, все знаешь, и объяснить можешь..

----------


## Инна Р.

*zum65*,
Не доезжая Кингиссепа. :smile:
*Ная*, закажи для него "живую открытку" - спроси ЯАлекса нашего, может у него есть такая услуга?

----------


## Гвиола

Дорогие Питерцы! Сегодня в своем городе выявила факт распространения видео Питерской тамадеи-2010. Все подробности в личку.

----------


## Инна Р.

Наташа, ну напиши в личку, пожалуйста!:frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

С датами тоже не очень хорошо получилось. У Ларисы свадьба 14 числа.:frown: Может на конец июня двинемся? 28, 29, 30, 1 ???  Жанн, тебе никак не изменить даты?

----------


## Ная

> *Ная*, закажи для него "живую открытку" - спроси ЯАлекса нашего, может у него есть такая услуга?


Инна,у меня кнопка "спасибо"  почему-то не сработала.:eek:Спасибо большое. :flower:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Сегодня в своем городе выявила факт распространения видео Питерской тамадеи-2010. Все подробности в личку.


Наташа, если не лень, кинь информацию в личку или Скайп. Хотя на нашем форуме я уже ничему не удивляюсь.



> Жанн, тебе никак не изменить даты?			
> 				__________________


Нет, Инн, мне никак не сдвинуть даты. :confused: Это окошко между отпусками сменщиков.
Да Иннуль, под всех ты вряд ли подстроишься, определяй даты из своих соображений. А мы уже будем соображать - сможем ли мы приехать или нет. В конце - концов Михалыч-то точно в отпуске будет!

----------


## Касатик

> Принято! с 11 по 15 июля в деревне Разгулово объявляется слет разгульдяев!
> _________


 :032: 
Полный алес гемахт!!!
:frown: У меня 11-го Юбилей....Договаривались еще до нового годаааааааааа!!!!

----------


## Касатик

> Может на конец июня двинемся? 28, 29, 30, 1 ???


Ой, хорошо быыыыыыы!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Жанну тоже хотим... Маленько еще решаем... У нас кроме Лариного 14 числа еще возникли обстоятельства - вчера пригласила на свадьбу:Лешина сестра,  на Брянщину надо ехать... Я то врядли, а Леша хочет ехать. А там 15... поэтому и возникла мысль переиграть даты. ведь без Леши нам на даче тож никак...

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Всем доброго здоровья!И тысяча извинений,что я вклиниваюсь в вашу  беседу со своей просьбойНо к кому мне еще обратиться?!:rolleyes:
>  В Питере учится сынуля наш и 27 мая ему исполняется 20 лет-юбилей.Хочется поздравить ,чтобы запомнилось ребенку.Посоветуйте  пожалуйста что-нибудь.-неожиданный подарок издалека....
> Заранее благодарна за любой совет и подсказку


Наташа, я задал тебе ряд вопросов про сына в личке:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

28,29,30,1 - подходит большинству: Касатик, Лара, Петровна в эти дни могут с нами потусоваться...  У нас с Лехой в этом году 1 июля почти юбилейная свадьба - 29 лет!!! :))) Жанусь придумай что нибудь???
Саш, а ты к нам не хочешь присоедениться??? Или у иебя уже занято все лето???

----------


## Касатик

> 1 июля почти юбилейная свадьба - 29 лет!!!


:biggrin: Так вы, практически, молодожены ещё!:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ребята! Останавливаемся на этих числах!!! Это удобно всем, кроме Жанны... 28,29,30, июня ,1 июля. Жанна ищет способы решить проблему с работой!

----------


## Озорная

Дорогие друзья, хочу раскрыть вам страшную тайну.

В Питер приехала и нас посетила Ирина, которая скрывается под ником БУЧА!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1143077m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1134885m.jpg[/IMG]

Благодаря своему обаянию, она вовлекла нас во всяческие авантюры. Мы стали соучастниками тех безобразий, которые она нарушала…

А начались они с безобидной прогулки в Таврическом саду…..

[IMG]http://*********ru/1128741m.jpg[/IMG]

Сначала она предложила попить пива…
[IMG]http://*********ru/1169726m.jpg[/IMG]

Она заставила топтать молодую травку
[IMG]http://*********ru/1120549m.jpg[/IMG]

Просила искупаться в пруду
[IMG]http://*********ru/1171748m.jpg[/IMG]

Володю тоже уговАривала
[IMG]http://*********ru/1177892m.jpg[/IMG]

Обнимала вековые деревья, которые охраняются государством
[IMG]http://*********ru/1167652m.jpg[/IMG]

Сподвигла лезть на забор
[IMG]http://*********ru/1138980m.jpg[/IMG]

Своим поведением довела моего мужа….
[IMG]http://*********ru/1125668m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

Хотела зарегистрировать какого-то ребенка
[IMG]http://*********ru/1128740m.jpg[/IMG]

Просила милостыню
[IMG]http://*********ru/1157415m.jpg[/IMG]

Общалась с подозрительными личностями

[IMG]http://*********ru/1149245m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1149223m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1142055m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1143079m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1137959m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1133863m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

Думая, что никто не видит, посещала сомнительные места... 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1123640m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1135928m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1128743m.jpg[/IMG]

Самовольно заняла VIP кабинет

[IMG]http://*********ru/1123645m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1120568m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1126712m.jpg[/IMG]

Рвалась на приём к начальнику

[IMG]http://*********ru/1171773m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Озорная

Приставала к мужчинам...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1132861m.jpg[/IMG]

Хотела взять кассу...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1173820m.jpg[/IMG]

И…. вот он –  закономерный ИТОГ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1144100m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlanaber

> Дорогие друзья, хочу раскрыть вам страшную тайну.
> 
> В Питер приехала и нас посетила Ирина, которая скрывается под ником БУЧА!


Наталь, спасибо за фотографии. Глядя на вас получила истинное удовольствие. Репортаж замечательный.

----------


## Петровна

Каким должен быть день рождения  у Натальи?
 Конечно "озорным"!

Все начиналось чинно, мирно, благородно
[IMG]http://*********ru/1168309m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1144757m.jpg[/IMG]

Затем 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1127349m.jpg[/IMG]

И понеслось

[IMG]http://*********ru/1157044m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1145780m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1129396m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1174452m.jpg[/IMG]

Ближе к вечеру, даже к ночи (уже почти белой)...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1156023m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1155017m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

Мы так разгулялись, что подарили Наташе автомобиль....чужой, но это нас не остановило:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1130440m.jpg[/IMG]

ХОРОША  НАША НАТАША!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1121207m.jpg[/IMG]

 Еще раз с ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!!!!! :flower: 


Отдельное спасибо Владимиру Владимировичу,за фотографии  :Oj: !

----------


## Марина Дудник

ООООООЙЙЙЙ!!!! Деееевочкииии!!!! Ну какие же вы умничкиииии!!!! Ну как же я вас Питерчаночки мои обожаююююююю!!! Ирочка Бучечкаааа! Чаво нас с собою не позвала????

----------


## Анолир

Если еще не опоздали - тоже хочим.

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну никак с датами не определиться... Пока пишу большой вариант, поближе остановимся поконкретнне - 26,27,28,29,30,1 - вот из этих дней постараемся взять 3-4, как получится. Клиенты пошли, каждый день встречаюсь, поэтому вдруг еще работу возьмем на какие то из этих дней... Потерпите еще маленько. Пару неделек, определюсь точно. Сами пишите, кто на какие из этих дней может...

----------


## lezi

Я пока на все могу.Только бы знать на какие дни конкретно на работе отпрашиваться.Так что жду. :Aga:

----------


## Буча

*Петровна*,
 Иришечка, :Ok:  молодечек!!!
Очення жаль, что не со семи Питерцами повидалась, завтра на поезд и ту-ту в Петропавловск, в Казакстан там с Анатольевной и Натали думаю встретимся.
Девочки, Наташа, Инна, Иринка, очень рада была с вами встретиться, жаль только что мало времени.

----------


## Инна Р.

> 26,27,28,29,30,1


Девочки, я совсем плохая... забыла, что на 26 взяла выпускной в Бокситогорске. Вернемся утром 27, а значит даты по - любому уже такие: *28 июНя,29,30, 1 июля*. Можете отпрашиваться! ЛаРа!!! Игорю отпуск нарисуйте??? Жанна сменщицу охмуряй!!! Иначе не получается! :rolleyes:

----------


## ЖасМи

> 28 июНя,29,30, 1 июля.


Нет, Инн, *НЕ ПОЛУЧИТСЯ - ОДНОЗНАЧНО!* :frown:. Этот год явно не мой. :frown:. Только окно с 5 по 19 июля - в другое время никак. Ладно, ещё пару дней можно было бы уговорить, официально не оформляя, но почти на неделю - НЕРЕАЛЬНО! Тем более, что это не сменщица, а человек, у которой есть СВОЁ ДРУГОЕ постоянное место работы. 
Жалко - тем более, когда мне через пол года дали отпуск ЛЕТОМ - я была на небесах от счастья... буду наслаждаться тем, что есть... Наверное многого хочу от жизни :rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

Блина!  А отпуск переписать нельзя? На недельку раньше? У тебя ж у самой свадьба 6, у меня 4 и 9, - когда ж тусоваться? 
А кто и как относится к числам: 12,13,14 июЛя?

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Жанночька!!!! Очень плохо что у тебя нестыкуеться Разгулово!!! Неужели я не смогу увидеть АБАЛДЕННУЮ ведущую и супер Диджея??? Тем более очень много вопросов!!!!(лично)
Инна!!!! Спасибо за репортаж!!!!  :flower: Праздник прошел на ура!!!!! И напоминаю что дата для меня не имеет значения!!!!!!! Я Приеду в любой срок!!!! (всех пошлю на!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) Жаль только что кто то из самых любимых не смогут приехать!:frown:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

[QUOTE=Юрий Борисович;2721759]Жанночька!!!! Очень плохо что у тебя нестыкуеться Разгулово!!! Неужели я не смогу увидеть АБАЛДЕННУЮ ведущую и супер Диджея??? Тем более очень много вопросов!!!!(лично)
*Инна!!!! И  Ольга-63* Спасибо за репортаж!!!!  :flower: Праздник прошел на ура!!!!! И напоминаю что дата для меня не имеет значения!!!!!!! Я Приеду в любой срок!!!! (всех пошлю на!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) Жаль только что кто то из самых любимых не смогут приехать!:frown:[/Q     Своих друзей, я люблю безгрнично!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Касатик

> А кто и как относится к числам: 12,13,14 июЛя?


Я УЖЕ очень хорошо! :Aga:  Моя юбилярша поссорилась со всей родней и... купила билеты в Геленждик!
Я предупредила, что при обратном ходе -  я умываю руки, т.к. еду в Питер в этих числах.:rolleyes: (Хотя и не уверена была еще в них:biggrin:).
К слову сказать, в моей практике зодикальные Раки свои Д.р. бурно никогда не отмечают. Исключение - одна моя подружка, но она по-сути, своей - королева:biggrin:.

----------


## ЖасМи

> А кто и как относится к числам: 12,13,14 июЛя?


Отношусь! Отношусь! kuku. К любым числам отпуска - ОТНОШУСЬ! 



> А отпуск переписать нельзя? На недельку раньше?


Иннусь, на производстве, а тем более на моём рабочем месте всё не так просто. Если другие специальности универсальны, то моя узкая. Однажды один человек просто выключил компрессора ( я не знала, что он дилетант, потому что он уверенно говорил) так я два дня такое выключение разгребала... :biggrin:
И где-то в октябре - ноябре я тебя мучать буду по числам отпусков на следующий год. А тут мне просто повезло, что есть это окно в июле. А так бы пришлось гулять в сентябре все 35 дней. 



> Неужели я не смогу увидеть АБАЛДЕННУЮ ведущую и супер Диджея??? Тем более очень много вопросов!!!!(лично)


Борисыч  :Oj:  Я тоже очень соскучилась и по тебе и по Вовке. :Oj:  Держу кулачки, чтобы период с 12 по 14 июля всем по душе пришёлся.

----------


## Инна Р.

Петровна в Крым укатит, Лара (точно не помню), но вроде 14 работает... Игорь только в выходные может - вот как сложно все. :smile:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Петровна в Крым укатит, Лара (точно не помню), но вроде 14 работает... Игорь только в выходные может - вот как сложно все.


Иннуль, ну решайся уж! :biggrin: Всё для всех и не может быть в ажуре. Ты чётко напиши, в каких числах ты ждёшь в гости - и всё. А там кто сможет, тот и подъедет. А кто не сможет - не последняя же встреча...  :flower: .

----------


## Инна Р.

Мне лично легче раньше - потому что на июль набрала уже 5 свадеб и еще встречи есть, горячая будет пора.
В общем - еще думаем!

----------


## lezi

Мне тоже числа 12-14 подходят.Так как у меня 10 свадьба.А потом только 30 июля.Так что пока могу все из перечисленных примерных дат.

----------


## Петровна

> Только окно с 5 по 19 июля - в другое время никак.


Жанночка, это судьба 




> Соберется на базе бардлагеря *Песчаное* с 10 по18 июля 2010 года


Я скоро  билеты брать буду, могу  тебе купить. Решайся! :Aga:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Мне лично легче раньше





> Жанночка, это судьба


И я о том же! Иннуль, ты как всегда неподражаема в желании всем-всем сделать хорошо. Хорошая моя, ПРИЗЫВАЮ тебя - делай так, как ТЕБЕ удобно! Ведь ТЫ пиглашаешь в гости! А мне уже неудобно, что вышибаю тебе мозг своим отпуском  :Oj: . Я отношусь к любому твоему решению - НОРМАЛЬНО! Если не судьба - значит мне отпуск нужен для чего-то другого, а узнаю об этом тогда, когда ОН наступит. А представь, что ты из кожи вылезешь и сделаешь так, чтоб МНЕ было удобно, а наступит форс-мажорные обстоятельства, которые не дадут- таки мне приехать  :Vah: ... Иннуль, решай так, ак тебе прежде всего удобно, плиииз. 
А я, если чего, и так ведь к тебе смогу приехать :rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

> А я, если чего, и так ведь к тебе смогу приехать


Хоть на весь отпуск!:smile:

----------


## Анюша

> Мне лично легче раньше - потому что на июль набрала уже 5 свадеб и еще встречи есть, горячая будет пора.
> В общем - еще думаем!


А я на свадьбу в Питер еду на 24 июля, не знаю на сколько времени на день или несколько дней (июль тоже весь расписан и до и после этого числа), При взаимной возможности, Хотелось бы встретиться хоть одним глазком, но как получится...

----------


## Инна Р.

Ань, 23 и 24 я работаю. А раньше или позже - пожалуйста! Или 23 на свадьбу могу пригласить...  :Vah: , если в другие дни никак.

----------


## Анюша

> Ань, 23 и 24 я работаю. А раньше или позже - пожалуйста! Или 23 на свадьбу могу пригласить... , если в другие дни никак.


Ого! спасибо :Oj:  не даром как-то сон снился, что у тебя на свадьбе присутствую:biggrin:  посмотрим, когда уже буду точно знать: как, чем, на сколько...

----------


## Инна Р.

Все! Клиенты за меня решили сроки! 
Единственные свободные дни остались в июле, так что:
*точная дата сборов в Разгулово 11 июЛя - 14 июЛя.* И точка! 
Милости прошу к нашему шалашу!

Вместо визиток готовим по 1 незнакомой всем игре (без реквизита) :(((  *НЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!* :)))

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Инночка!!! Записывай меня  в список!!! (возможно не один):smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Список:
1.Ёж  :Aga: 
2.Ёжкин муж - Алекс :biggrin:
3.Ёжкин кот (без койкоместа)  :Vah: 
4.Ёжкин сын (Олега) :rolleyes:
5.Борисыч с барышнями.  :Vah:  Скока? :redface: Позже уточним!  :Oj: 

Список готов пополняться! Ждемс...:wink:

----------


## Касатик

> Список готов пополняться! Ждемс.


6. Касатик - 1 койкоместо :Oj:  (Могу взять к себе Ёжкиного кота)... :Aga:

----------


## lezi

А Лези где в списке?Я же под номером 1 была из гостей.:smile:

----------


## ЖасМи

> И точка!


Ой, а мне нрааавится эта точка  :Oj: . 
8. Жас
9. Ми
Танюша, не переживай, что не 1, зато вместе!  :flower:

----------


## Касатик

> Вместо визиток готовим по 1 незнакомой всем игре (без реквизита) :((( НЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО! :)))


А мне очень понДравилось вот это:
 :Oj: 



> ((( *НЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!* :)))


 :Ok: 

Ребята, я так соскучилась по вам!...Так хочется опять услышать ваши голоса, увидеть вас, обнять, сходить к старой мельнице, (посмотреть на *Марисолькины* следы под водой), неспешно поболтать с Танюшкой *Лези*, насладиться пением Маришки, удивительной, проникновенной речью Инночки, "поцеловать удачу" устами Большого человека, поиграть с Киркорычем, обнять Жасминчика (или Жас и Ми?....)))))Короче, обоих!), Ларочку, Игоря, Варерика с Илоной, пообщаться с Ильей Марисолькиным, похихикать и попить пивка с пацанами Лехой и Витьком)))))...Эх! Кабы мне бы, да волшебную палочку, или уж, просто, цветик-семицветик!....
Я бы наделала дел!!!))))))

----------


## Инна Р.

Список:
1.Ёж 
2.Ёжкин муж - Алекс 
3.Ёжкин сын (Олега) 
4.Лези.
5.Борисыч.
6. Касатик.
7. Жасминка
8. Михалыч


:smile::smile::smile: ВОТ!

----------


## Анолир

А мы...?

----------


## Инна Р.

Я тоже соскучилась! Январь не считается! :smile:  Ежкин муж собирался к вашему приезду второй этаж достроить (!!!) :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: ,бил себя в грудь кулаком,  но, похоже не успеет даже залезть на него, оглядеться...работы набрали, так не знаю, съездим ли хоть порядок навести :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:...

----------


## Инна Р.

*Lordpiter*,
Работы не набрали на эти дни??? Тогда пишу.

----------


## Анолир

Нет, пока июль пустой, да и мы не хотим июль заполнять. Сейчас есть на 27-е июля на день ВМФ, тоже хотим отказаться, потому что (предварительно) заказчик хочет за недорого.
Если визитку не придумаем (зеленые мы), обязуюсь привезти и устроить сейшн на с@ксофоне:)

----------


## Инна Р.

*Lordpiter*,
Кто это зеленый???  :redface: Видела твой дебют (или не дебют? :wink:) в образе... в качестве далеком от саксафона: жезлом ты там рулил. :biggrin: Мне понравилось!  :Ok: Поздравляю!!!  И хорош прибедняться!  :Ok:

----------


## Марисоль

Очень хочется повидаться с семейством Ёжиков и Ёжиковых друзей, запишите меня с Ильей в список , мы будем хорошо себя вести:frown::frown:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Очень хочется повидаться с семейством Ёжиков и Ёжиковых друзей, запишите меня с Ильей в список , мы будем хорошо себя вести:frown::frown:


Мариночка!!! Я очень рад что тебя  увижу !!!!!!!!!!!! И конечно же расцелую (если Илья не обидеться) за организацию чудотворного  рецепта!!!:smile: Спасибо тебе огромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Список:
1.Ёж 
2.Ёжкин муж - Алекс 
3.Ёжкин сын (Олега) 
4.Лези.
5.Борисыч.
6. Касатик.
7. Жасминка
8. Михалыч
9.Лорд Валера
10. Илона
11. Марисолька
12. Илья.

Куда пропали Озорники наши? И Ларик еще под вопросом... а так прошлогодний состав получился! Если кто то еще надумает - будем рады!
*Точная дата сборов в Разгулово 11 июЛя - 14 июЛя.*

----------


## ЖасМи

*Ёжик*,
 Иннуль, а можно мне с сынулей приехать будет, если места будут. Как раз и Олежке веселей будет и я хоть с сыном побуду  :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

*ЖасМи*,
Жанн!!! Конечно можно!  :Ok:

----------


## Мальвинка

Девочки Питерцы! У меня к Вам вот какая просьба... Буду в Питере проездом - туда 29 июня, обратно - 5 июля. Еду в Петрозаводск на Международный конгресс учителей физкультуры. Питер не видела ни разу:frown:. Подскажите - куда можно сходить за эти 2 дня (с раннего утра и до позднего вечера), чтобы посмотреть по максимуму:biggrin:. Спасибо, за помощь!

----------


## Инна Р.

В центр - метро Невский проспект. Сразу две достопримечательности увидишь! Пешком до Эрмитажа, там же рядом Медный всадник. Исакий и чего тока нету! Там же на Невском продают билеты на обзорные экскурсии - автобусные и речные. Покатайся.
Ну а второй день потрать на Петродворец с фонтанами. От туда катером в центр и опять изучай - можно в Петропавлоскую крепость сходить еще. Если будет свободная ночь - вечером купи билетик на речной трамвай, который к разведенным мостам экскурсии катает. Тоже классно. Только выясни - с какой стороны высадит, что б добраться могла до места проживания.!

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Девочки Питерцы! У меня к Вам вот какая просьба... Буду в Питере проездом - туда 29 июня, обратно - 5 июля. Еду в Петрозаводск на Международный конгресс учителей физкультуры. Питер не видела ни разу:frown:. Подскажите - куда можно сходить за эти 2 дня (с раннего утра и до позднего вечера), чтобы посмотреть по максимуму:biggrin:. Спасибо, за помощь!





> В центр - метро Невский проспект. Сразу две достопримечательности увидишь! Пешком до Эрмитажа, там же рядом Медный всадник. Исакий и чего тока нету! Там же на Невском продают билеты на обзорные экскурсии - автобусные и речные. Покатайся.
> Ну а второй день потрать на Петродворец с фонтанами. От туда катером в центр и опять изучай - можно в Петропавлоскую крепость сходить еще. Если будет свободная ночь - вечером купи билетик на речной трамвай, который к разведенным мостам экскурсии катает. Тоже классно. Только выясни - с какой стороны высадит, что б добраться могла до места проживания.!


Там же (На Невском ) Спас на крови, Казанский собор и т.д.
На счет автобусной экскурсии -все зависит от времени -чтобы не простоять в пробках( у нас такое случалось с экскурсионными автобусами):frown:

----------


## Петровна

> Девочки Питерцы!  Подскажите - куда можно сходить за эти 2 дня (с раннего утра и до позднего вечера), чтобы посмотреть по максимуму



Таня, стесняюсь спросить [IMG]http://*********ru/1375641.gif[/IMG],  вас только достопримечательности Санкт-Петербурга интересуют или  Питерцы тоже?

----------


## Инна Р.

Хочу всем напомнить, что Разгуловская тусовка НЕ отменяется, несмотря на то, что тут мало пишем! Некогда сильно. Все, как запланировали! Радостные вести - 11 и 12 с нами будут Лара с Игорем! УРА!

----------


## lezi

Ура! Ура! УРААААААА!!!!!!!

----------


## Мальвинка

> Таня, стесняюсь спросить ,  вас только достопримечательности Санкт-Петербурга интересуют или  Питерцы тоже?


Ирочка, спасибо за это сообщение:smile:!!!!!!!!!!!! Я тоже стеснялась спросить. Все мы люди очень занятые. Честно говоря, я сильно сомневаюсь, что из-за меня одной, кто-то из Питерцев решит рвануть со мной на встречу:wink:.... Конечно, я понимаю, что это нагло, решать за Вас.....  Но буду встрече несказанно рада :Aga: .

----------


## Петровна

> Но буду встрече несказанно рада.


Таня , сообщи точное время приезда и отъезда.

----------


## Мальвинка

:smile:приезжаем 29 июня в 05.28 (гл.) - убываем в 22.02 (лад.)
         приезжаем 5 июля в 07.07 (лад.) - убываем в 22.40 (гл.):frown:

----------


## Петровна

> :smile:приезжаем 29 июня в 05.28 (гл.) - убываем в 22.02 (лад.)
>          приезжаем 5 июля в 07.07 (лад.) - убываем в 22.40 (гл.):frown:


Приезжаете вы на Московский вокзал, он же гл. , станция метро Площадь Восстания ( открыта с 5.44). 
Что вы планируете посмотреть в первый день?
К сожалению,  с утра я на работе, а  с 17.00 до 22.00 совершенно свободна .

----------


## Мальвинка

> Сообщение от Ёжик
> 
> 
> 				В центр - метро Невский проспект. Сразу две достопримечательности увидишь! Пешком до Эрмитажа, там же рядом Медный всадник. Исакий и чего тока нету! Там же на Невском продают билеты на обзорные экскурсии - автобусные и речные. Покатайся.
> Ну а второй день потрать на Петродворец с фонтанами. От туда катером в центр и опять изучай - можно в Петропавлоскую крепость сходить еще. Если будет свободная ночь - вечером купи билетик на речной трамвай, который к разведенным мостам экскурсии катает. Тоже классно.





> Там же (На Невском ) Спас на крови, Казанский собор и т.д.
> На счет автобусной экскурсии -все зависит от времени -чтобы не простоять в пробках( у нас такое случалось с экскурсионными автобусами)


Перейдем на Ладожский вокзал, сдадим сумки в камеру хранения и отправимся пешком по намеченному маршруту. А вечером буду рада видеть тебя, может даже совместим с речным трамвайчиком...:wink:. Или есть другие предложения?
А второй день в Петродворец.

----------


## Олеч

Питерцам огромнейший привет! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Петровна

> А вечером буду рада видеть , может даже совместим с речным трамвайчиком...:wink:.


Назначай время и место сбора  :Aga: ,  может еще кто подъедет :smile:

----------


## Мальвинка

> Назначай время и место сбора ,  может еще кто подъедет


Ой, Ирочка, вот ведь озадачила:biggrin:!!!! Я могу назначить место встречи в Тольятти :Aga: , а вот в Питере:rolleyes:... Я ж не знаю, где , что у вас находится. 
Ну, предположим, Летний сад:biggrin:, на углу Дворцовой набережной и Лебяжьей канавки:biggrin: (круто написала), или просто на Лебяжьем мосту... На Ладожском вокзале нам надо быть край 21.30. Сколько времени на метро, допустим от Гостинного двора до Ладожской? Ближе ведь нет станции метро? Мы просто посидим, или покатаемся? Откуда отходят Речные трамвайчики? Может там и встретиться?(если покататься) А может..... а вообще, вы в каком районе Питера живете? Вам где удобнее?

----------


## Мальвинка

А вообще, вы наверно, накатались уже на этих "трамваях", да и денег они стоят. Давай, потихому гденить. Соорентируйся сама. Чтоб и тебе недалеко и мне поближе к вокзалу:biggrin:.

----------


## Петровна

Таня, я предлагаю не мешать вашей культурной программе и встретиться на ст.м. Ладожская ( Ладожский вокзал), на выходе с эскалатора в 18.30-19.00.

----------


## Мальвинка

Заметано:wink:!!!! 18.30-19.00 на выходе с экскалатора на ст.м.Ладожская :Ok: !!! (надеюсь он там один:biggrin:), Я буду в белой бейсболке, с широко открытыми глазами и ртом :Vah: :biggrin:.

....Буду больше похожа на Буратино, чем на Мальвину (хи-хи)

----------


## Петровна

Таня, выход на Ладожской один  :Aga: 
До встречи!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Дорогие форумчане! Я вернулась из Лен области. Работала выпускной в Бокситогорске, который мне сосватали *ЖасМи*. Они, эти самые Жасмин и Михалыч устроили нам королевский прием. мини встреча случилась в 3 часа ночи, после отработанных в соседних городках выпускных. Стол, отсып, потом дача  шашлык, сауна - ВСЕ было супер! Жанн, Вить, СПАСИБО!
Жду вас и всех желающих для тусовки в нашем Разгуляеве 11 июля! Всего 2 недели осталось! Намыливаем лыжи!:wink::smile:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Они, эти самые Жасмин и Михалыч устроили нам королевский прием. мини встреча случилась в 3 часа ночи, после отработанных в соседних городках выпускных.


Иннуль, млин, ну какой он королевский! :rolleyes: Дача - это моя идея, потому что очень хотелось познакомить родителей с моими друзьями. А  сауна - это Михалыч! Ты же сильно болела в последнее время. Но я сутки была с вами!!! Это так здорово!!! И я хочу поблагодарить Витю за поддержку меня и заботу о вас. Я же готовилась к выпускному, а он - к вашему приезду. Так что я тащилась вместе с вами... :tongue:
Как на будущий год - выпускной берёшь? Я ведь могу и в Пикалёве сосватать...

----------


## Shusteer

Уважаемы ведущие тамады Санкт-Петербурга ( ведущие в смысле "БЕСТ ОФФФ БЕСТ") Инночка Ёжик, Ирочка Петровна, Наташа Озорная, Ларочка, Лёша Пашин,Лёлька Олеч.... С 25 июля на коротких 4 дня буду в ЛЮБИМОЙ СЕВЕРНОЙ СТОЛИЦЕ. Хочется ну хоть глазком кого-нибудь лицезреть  :Aga: ...МЕЧТЫ должны сбыватьсяяяя  :Bye:

----------


## Инна Р.

Если не наберу работы - всегда пожалуйста, Оль!  :flower:

----------


## Shusteer

Инночка, спасибо! Сын у меня работает на каникулах в Питере, а Танюшка Курочка подогнала мне съёмную комнату, мы никого не собираемся напрягать... но увидеться правда хочется хотя бы "пробегом", на 3 сек...

----------


## Озорная

> С 25 июля на коротких 4 дня буду в ЛЮБИМОЙ СЕВЕРНОЙ СТОЛИЦЕ. Хочется ну хоть глазком кого-нибудь лицезреть ...МЕЧТЫ должны сбыватьсяяяя


Оль, обязательно встретимся, если ничего не случится... ( я уж и загадывать-то что-либо боюсь...:frown:) Свои телефоны я тебе в личку шумну или в скайпе пересечемся накануне, лан? Очень рада буду тебя увидеть!

----------


## Петровна

> С 25 июля на коротких 4 дня буду в ЛЮБИМОЙ СЕВЕРНОЙ СТОЛИЦЕ. Хочется ну хоть глазком кого-нибудь лицезреть ...МЕЧТЫ должны сбыватьсяяяя


Обязательно встретимся, я призжаю с Крыма 26 июля -буду делиться впечатлениями :smile:

----------


## Shusteer

:062:

----------


## Олеч

> Уважаемы ведущие тамады Санкт-Петербурга ( ведущие в смысле "БЕСТ ОФФФ БЕСТ") Инночка Ёжик, Ирочка Петровна, Наташа Озорная, Ларочка, Лёша Пашин,Лёлька Олеч.... С 25 июля на коротких 4 дня буду в ЛЮБИМОЙ СЕВЕРНОЙ СТОЛИЦЕ. Хочется ну хоть глазком кого-нибудь лицезреть ...МЕЧТЫ должны сбыватьсяяяя


Олечка!!! Если получится вырваться , то с удовольствием приеду!!!Ещё конечно рано загадывать.....НО МЕЧТЫ ДОЛЖНЫ СБЫВАТЬСЯ!!! :Aga:

----------


## olga08

Инна! Мы всей семьёй собираемся в Питер где-то с 20 июля по 27 июля, очень хотелось бы встретиться пообщаться. Мечтала и грезила попасть на Тамадею, но не получилось. Вся наша семья  занимается проведением  и музыкальным сопровождением мероприятий, а младший сын(ему 10 лет) уже мечтает работать с нами.

----------


## Инна Р.

*olga08*,
Ну давайте группироваться - что б и Оля Шустер с нами попала. Где то 26 забить стрелку в кафешке посидеть. До 25 у меня напряженка -свадьбы. :smile:

----------


## Shusteer

> Где то 26 забить стрелку в кафешке посидеть


Я ЗА!!! :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Shusteer*,
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Ну это будет позже!
А пока прошу отписаться тех, кто 11 июля едет в Разгулово! Особенно из дальних окрестностей! *Касатик, Борисыч*  - когда вас встречать???
Эстонскую и Иван-городскую сторону заберем из Кингиссеппе, как в прошлом году. 
Жанна с Витей приедут утром 11, постараемся забрать. Если Ларик и Игорь, илона и Валера едут - места в машинах хватит, распределимся - кто кого везет.
Жду тех, кто хотел - но сомневается... Времени осталось мало. Жду - пишите, кто с нами. 
Приглашаю и тех, кто еще не созрел... *Зумочку*, *Олеч*, и всех остальных...
Спишите телефоны для связи:
8-921-945-90-83 Инна
9-911-215-64-34- Леша

----------


## Озорная

*Ёжик*,

Иннуся, очень сожалеем, что не сможем с вами потусить. Тринадцатого июля у нас очередные "сороковины"....:frown: Думали хоть на денек к вам приехать, но не получается... А так хочется вас всех увидеть!!!!!!!!!!!!!! С нетерпением будем ждать ваших репортажей, к монитору прилипнем, чес слово!!!!! :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Озорная*,
:frown: жалко! Ну что ж поделаешь -держитесь, ребята.

----------


## Олеч

> Приглашаю и тех, кто еще не созрел... *Зумочку*, *Олеч*, и всех остальных...
> Спишите телефоны для связи:
> 8-921-945-90-83 Инна
> 9-911-215-64-34- Леша


Инна спасибо за приглашение. А где находится Разгулово???:eek:Я первый раз о таком населённом пункте слышу. :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

На карте оно значится некрасиво - Рагулово. Это не доезжая 20 км до Кингиссеппа. Таллинское шоссе.

----------


## Олеч

> На карте оно значится некрасиво - Рагулово. Это не доезжая 20 км до Кингиссеппа. Таллинское шоссе.


Оооо....как далеко ....:eek:

----------


## Инна Р.

На машине близко - заберем от метро и увезем - всего 2 часа в пути.

----------


## Олеч

> На машине близко - заберем от метро и увезем - всего 2 часа в пути.


Эх...боюсь что не получиться :Tu: . Вы на несколько дней планируете  ехать?
Пы.Сы. может получится выбраться на встречу 25-27 числа.

----------


## Инна Р.

да, я хочу дня 4 там побыть, вот и приглашаю на 4 дня. Остальные - кто как сможет.

----------


## lezi

Иннусь,как с провизией? Каждый сам везет? Или как в прошлом году,вы там в Питере затариваетесь,а мы на месте расчитываемся?

----------


## Инна Р.

Затаримся в Питере, как в том году. Так проще. :smile:

----------


## julia2222

> С нетерпением будем ждать ваших репортажей


Мне тоже есть о чём написать в этой теме. Прошло ровно 2 недели  как я приехала из Питера. Со времён распада Союза впервые была в России, в Питере тоже была впервые. Сказать что город поразил меня, это не сказать ничего...необыкновенно красиво и величественно!!! Специально пишу в двух словах, чтоб Наташа Озорная знала, что репортаж будет (просто мы с ней жили практически в двух шагах друг от друга по Питерским меркам, но встретиться, в этот раз, нам было не суждено). Свои впечатления напишу чуть позже, так как через пару часов еду в командировку на несколько дней. В Питере кроме посещения музеев, дворцов, памятников я была на встрече однокурсников мужа (25 лет после окончания института), видела работу питерского ведущего, кроме этого встречалась с Элей (Мэри Эл), она специально ради этой встречи взяла выходной и с мужем на машине приехали в Питер, отвезли меня в Петергоф, а потом мы выпили пива за встречу, и говорили, говорили, говорили... Лёша даже поспать в машине успел, пока мы в кафешке общались. Такое впечатление, что мы с Элей знали друг-друга всю жизнь. Продолжение следует... через несколько дней, а это маленькое подтверждение моих слов:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ошиблась - Лешин телефон: 8 - 911-215-64-34.

----------


## Касатик

:Tu: 
*Инночка*! Я ждала  чуда, и до последнего надеялась, что проблемы рассосутся, но.... :Tu:  освобождаю своё койко место. Ничего не получается с поездкой...
Обнимаю всех разгуловцев. Очень сожалею....
 :068:

----------


## Инна Р.

:Tu:  :Tu: :mad: Жалко очень. :Aga:  Никто в этом году не хочет к нам ехать... Бум вариться в собственном соку (на мангале) :frown:

----------


## Озорная

> Специально пишу в двух словах, чтоб Наташа Озорная знала, что репортаж будет (просто мы с ней жили практически в двух шагах друг от друга по Питерским меркам, но встретиться, в этот раз, нам было не суждено).


Юлечка, солнышко, сожалею очень-очень, что не встретились...:frown: Надеюсь, что ты еще приедешь в Питер, и не один раз.... :smile: Вот уж, соберем команду и оторвемся от души....:biggrin:

----------


## julia2222

> Надеюсь, что ты еще приедешь в Питер, и не один раз...


 :Aga:  Уже планирую следующую поездку, может даже осенью или зимой с сестрой обязательно приедем, маршрут составлен, первые 100$ в копилочке. У памятника Чижику на Фонтанке была, монетку кинула туда, куда надо, так что вернусь обязательно!!! 


А это в 5 утра я с кораблика фотографировала, что же происходит с этими монетками:biggrin:

Качество фото, конечно, не очень, поэтому прокомментирую, два парня за ноги держат третьего, который собирает все монетки возле Чижика. А сколько же там денег в реке... :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

*julia2222*,
Так на 11 января и планируй поездку - вот как раз со всеми встретишься!

----------


## julia2222

> Так на 11 января и планируй поездку - вот как раз со всеми встретишься!


Вот сейчас с *Eva-prazdnik* этот вопрос и обсуждаем, как говорится, нужно готовить сани летом :Aga: , спасибо за приглашение  :flower: , серьёзно намерены ним воспользоваться:biggrin:!

----------


## Инна Р.

А куда пропал наш Борисыч??? :smile: Натуся - Касатик, ты не знаешь о его планах на 11 июля???  :Oj:  
итак: В Воскресенье утром 11 июля начинается выдвижение форумчан в Разгулово.
Общий сбор для тех, кто на машинах, как в прошлом году у Окея на Космонавтов. Те, кто на транспорте - заберем с вокзала, из Эстонии заберем в Кингиссеппе. 
Те, кто хочет своим ходом приехать в другие дни: 12, 13 - напишу дорогу в личку.
Созваниваемся 10 числа!
8-921-945-90-83 Инна.
8-911-215-64-34 Леша. 
Всех жду! :biggrin:

----------


## Марисоль

[QUOTE=Ёжик;  Те, кто на транспорте - заберем с вокзала, из Эстонии заберем в Кингиссеппе. 
[/QUOTE]

А из Ивангорода оставите на вокзале??:frown::frown:

----------


## lezi

Иннуся,во сколько надо быть в Кингиссеппе? Во сколько планируете приехать в Разгулово:wink:,чтоб нам по времени определиться с делегацией которую оставят на вокзале?:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Марисоль*,
Ну Марисолька ты даешь! Я вас всех обозвала Эстонским направлением!Не оставим мы тебе на вокзале!:biggrin: 
Девочки про время позже напишу. Ладно!

----------


## Марисоль

> *Марисоль*,
> Ну Марисолька ты даешь! Я вас всех обозвала Эстонским направлением!Не оставим мы тебе на вокзале!:biggrin: 
> Девочки про время позже напишу. Ладно!


Ну можно, хоть немножко повыпендриваться:wink:

Уже жду не дождусь когда вас всех увижу и обниму:smile:

----------


## ЖасМи

Иннуля, приветик! А мы тока что приехали с Питера :rolleyes::smile:. 
Всё-таки та водоплавающая свадьба нас пригласила. В целом, в общем - удовлетворена, но нахожусь в каком-то психологическом шоке от упаковки программы в 4 часа. Как вы, Питерцы работаете свадьбы в ТАКИХ рамках времени??? 
Я что пишу? Инн, мы уже готовы в Разгулово, билеты взяли. Вот только сейчас с дорогами на Мурманке ТАКОЙ НАПРЯГ :redface:. Мы выехали сегодня где-то 10.45, а на набережную едва успели, приехали где-то в 16.30. И это на машине! Вы будете нас ждать или нам самим добираться?

----------


## Инна Р.

Блин, хоть бы звякнули! Мы б вам рукой помахали! Вчера где тока не парковались у каналов! Ну с погодой вам повезло - так что молодцы! Поздравляю с водным крещением.
Ну а 4 часа, ты ж знаешь, бывает и 2 - ко всему быстро приспасабливаешься!:smile:
Жанн во сколько ваш автобус уезжает?

----------


## ЖасМи

Инн, вот если бы не опаздывали, обязательно бы брякнули! Я несколько раз хваталась за телефон. 
Автобус выезжает в 5.00 утра. Одна надежда, что дорожники на Мурманке захотят сделать в воскресенье себе выходной. А то вчера 2,5 км одолели за 2,5 часа. Я на руках получила термические ожоги. Все руки отекли и в маленьких пупырышках. Буду сейчас лечить. Загорать в Разгулово точно не буду.  Ну на машине мы вчера доехали за 5,5 часов, но водитель потом нёсся 120-140 км в час. Автобус - прибавляй ещё 1,5 часа. 
Я тут подумала - давай сориентируемся на месте. Если шибко будем опаздывать, мы брякнем. И с обводного сядем на автобус - и к вам. Там они в вашем направлении часто ходят. Ну а если всё будет хорошо, то тогда как и раньше договаривались.

----------


## Инна Р.

Жанн, в 6-7-8 утра такой пробки не будет, даже если ремонтники будут работать.
Мы скорее всего назначим сбор тех, кто на машинах в 11 (леша в это время может пока вас встречать. Пока мы закупимся - затаримся, вы по люблму приедите. 

Ну а если правда сильно опоздаете - тогда да, заберем вас с трассы. Ваша остановка будет - ОПОЛЬЕ, церковь голубая, красивая! 
Про загар - к сожалению дожди обещали  :Tu: .

----------


## ЖасМи

> Про загар - к сожалению дожди обещали .


Кто обещал? Глянь - 
  	 	 	 	 	мм рт. ст.  	 	м/с  	 	
*вс 	11 июля*  

Восход
    04:55
Заход
    23:13

Новолуние 	
ДЕНЬ   +25…+27 	ясно 	ясно 	766 	40% 	Ветер: ЗСЗ3 		

НОЧЬ     +11…+13 	ясно 	ясно 	767 	81% 	Ветер: ЮЗ1 	

*пн 	12 июля*  

Восход
    04:57
Заход
    23:11

Растущая луна 	
ДЕНЬ   +30…+32 	переменная облачность 	переменная облачность 	765 	38% 	Ветер: ЮЗ3 		
НОЧЬ   +18…+20 	облачно, небольшой дождь 	облачно, небольшой дождь 	763 	83% 	Ветер: З1 	

*вт 	13 июля 	*

Восход
    04:58
Заход
    23:09

Растущая луна 	
ДЕНЬ   +32…+34 	переменная облачность 	переменная облачность 	761 	31% 	Ветер: З4 		
НОЧЬ    +22…+24 	переменная облачность 	переменная облачность 	759 	56% 	Ветер: ЗЮЗ3 	

*ср 	14 июля 	*

Восход
    05:00
Заход
    23:08

Растущая луна 	
ДЕНЬ    +32…+34 	переменная облачность 	переменная облачность 	758 	44% 	Ветер: ЗЮЗ2 		
НОЧЬ    +20…+22 	ясно 	ясно 	762 	60% 	Ветер: Ю3

Иннуль, что с собой везём? Я имею ввиду пищу для ума. Визитки думаю будет лишним... Мы же все знаем друг друга даже без одежды (жаль Вовка - моя банная жертва не едет). Чем радовать друг друга будем?

----------


## lezi

Да,жалко что Вовки не будет. :Aga:  А Борисович то едет?:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Борисыч молчит!:frown: 
Везем - что хотим. Если ниче не везем - то придумываем на ходу. :biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## Инна Р.

:frown::frown::frown:
Ларик с Игорем не смогут приехать...

----------


## Инна Р.

Таня, Мариша, про время поточнее напишу завтра. Имейте ввиду, что это будет примерно св 15-16-17 часов, в зависимости от того, во сколько приедет автобусик с ЖасМинами!:biggrin:
Звоним друг другу 8-911-215-64-34 Леша
                           8-921-945-90-83 Инна

----------


## Анолир

Таня, Марисоль и Илья, мы отправляемся в Рагулово 11 июля воскресенье из Сланцев, т.е. проезжаем мимо Кингисеппа, отсюда вывод, забираем вас на вокзале и вперёд, и с песней, прибыть на место надо часам к 15-16...
Пишите, звоните, телеграфируйте :Aga: 
т. 973-07-19

----------


## Инна Р.

Завтра стартуем на тусовку! Уже недождусь завтрашнего дня!
Напьемся и будем отдыхать: слушать патифон - Утесова,ноутбук - Михалыча, Лордов, Марисольку... требовать с них уроки по вокалу. Спрорить с Жасминкой по любому поводу (странная у нас дружба: палец в рот не клади, дай поспорить!), ловить рыбу с Ильюшкой, стоять в очереди к банщикам, разбалтывать скромную Танюшку - Лези... еще есть время и вокантные места: мойщика посуды и шашлычника... кто хочет присоединиться - милости прошу! :biggrin:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Еще вчера надеялась,что все же вырвусь...не получается...А как хотелось  обнять всех!Ребятушки, отдыхайте, наслаждайтесь общением! Инну время от времени на принудительный отдых отправляйте любыми способами!Умащивайте появляющиеся морщины от смеха кремами, а если в Разгулово их нет, то клубничкой да огурчиком(понятно, что соседским!)И пусть поля Разгуловские услышат песни Гармошечки, пруд или речка, что у вас там, удивится, что все подошли, ахнули и замолчали....Вообщем, даже писать некогда.....РЕбята, я представляю-выходите с автобуса....вздохнули.... и...."Кайфуем!Сегодня мы с тобой кайфуем!", "Поле, русское поле.....",и..понеслась душа.... :Ok:

----------


## lezi

Ой и не говори Людочка.Жду не дождусь завтрашнего дня.Так хочу на отдых и увидеть всех друзей.Всех обнять и расцеловать.Жаль что не все кто хотел :Tu:  смогут приехать,но ведь это не последняя встреча. :Aga:  у таких гостеприимных хозяев как Ежики.Так что мы обязательно встретимся. А кто работает в эти дни,то хороших клиентов и замечательного настроения.

----------


## Олеч

Хорошего вам отдыха!!!Оторвитесь по полной!!! :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

Валера, Таня, Марина - приезжать завтра в Белый дом в Разгулово можете в любое время- там вас будут ждать, независимо от тогоЮ во сколько явимся мы с Жасминками!:smile:

----------


## Касатик

Мммммдяяяя...А в Рагулово сейчас уже макароны подают..... :Tu: ...
Млин... обидно-то как, что я не с вами!....Слезы натуральные текут....
....
Прошлогодня встреча перед глазами так и стоит....Будто вчера это было.....
Сомнений нет, что встреча будет отличной, но все же, дорогие мои разгуловцы - я этого вам желаю...от всей души!....(Хоть и жаба меня душит! :Tu: )
Как я вам завидуюююю!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Удачи вам друзья- коллеги! Мысленно с вами! Жду- не дожусь  Райволу! Целую всех!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

Счастливой встречи вам, друзья - подружки!!!
очень радуемся за вас! 

*marisha612*,

Мы к вам собираемся в Магнитку - примите?

----------


## Инна Р.

Всем приветик! Мы тут тусуем, спасаемся от жары, вчера пели плясали - сегодня отдыхаем тихо, но прияяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяятно! Мур.... Всех любим, вспоминаем и приветик из Разгулово!

----------


## ЯАлекс

Хорошо вам:smile::smile::smile: по доброму завидую., А мы вот здесь при 35 градусной жаре пытаемся работать, и делать вид, что голова работает:smile:

----------


## Anoli

Ёжик, милый, дорогой,
с нежной, ласковой душой :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
с Алеском нас всех встречала, по-хозяйски привечала :br: 
Им спасибо говорим, снова в гости к ним хотим:biggrin:
Если б знали вы друзья, как прекрасна их семья :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Озорная

> Ёжик, милый, дорогой,
> с нежной, ласковой душой
> с Алеском нас всех встречала, по-хозяйски привечала


А репортажи где? А фотки? Я так надеялась, хоть, виртуально с вами со всеми потусить!!! :Aga:  И, наверное, не я одна....  Не томите, выложите фоточки, плиз....

----------


## lezi

*Озорная*,
 Спокойствие девочки,только спокойствие.Ребята только сегодня еще разъезжаются.К вечеру дома будут.Вот тогда и появятся фотки. Я приехала вчера домой в силу своих обстоятельств,но фотика у меня не было взято с собой,по этому не могу порадовать вас.Так что ждем Ежика и Марисольку.

А я еще пока нахожусь в том драйве который я получила за этих 3 наипрекраснейших дня. Сказать что это было хорошо,это не сказать ничего.Кто хоть раз был на встречах ,тот меня поймет.
Сначала встреча на авто -вокзале в Ивангороде с Марисолькой и Ильюшей.Мы хоть и живем рядом,но встречаемся только когда на встречу едем. :Aga:  Маришка как всегда эффектна и обалденно красива.В шикарном летнем платье вся прям светилась как солнышко.(его в этот раз и так было слишком)
В соседнем Кингиссеппе мы немного подождали и вот она еще одна встреча-Валерой-Игорем-Игорем -Валерой  и Элоночкой. Объятия с друзьями,и вот нас уже мчит по дороге машина на встречу к Ежику. Благополучно добравшись (не считая пробитого колеса(это потом только через день мы узнали) нас встречали самые добрые и гостеприимные хозяева.Обьтия и поцелуи с Жасминкой ,потом с двумя метрами рыжего счастья МИХАЛЫЧЕМ. И вот она- этот маленький пушистый и обсолютно не колючий Ежик. И завертелось все.Марисолька как истинная леди пошла сразу стираться.Так как при обьятиях с Лешиков влезла в какую то хрень для машины своим шикарным платьем.
Не буду подробно описывать все происходящие события.Описала только встречу что бы вы,мои дорогие ,прочувствовали то что испытывали мы.Может кто то и пожалеет о том,что он потерял не поехав на этот маленький праздник жизни,который состоялся в Разгулово. Три дня общения это так здорово.И не было никакой программы и распорядка. Но были друзья,банька,(которую мы топили каждый день) целый холодильник продуктов и напитков.Был замечательный вокал Элоночки и Валеры.Ребята ,а как он играет на саксафоне :Ok: СУПЕР.Валер ты умничка.Было приятное удивление от пения Жасминки. Жанночка,теперь не говори что ты не поешь.Поешь,моя дорогая,еще как поешь.Ты за этот год хорошо выросла в вокале. :Ok:  А еще была обалденная речка,с очень холодной водой.Ребята,это так здорово.Я открыла для себя  новый способ купания полотенцем.Так как не такая смелая как Марисолька.Это она могла залезть в такую воду.Меня хватило только на то,что бы намочить полотенце и выжать его на себя.Кстати в речке такая чистая вода,что мы ее пили.Ну где еще так можно отдыхать,чтоб пить воду из реки? Все было классно,такое чувство что мы были где то на юге.Потому как солнце было всегда и стояла жара.
Ежик и Лешик! Вы КЛАССНЫЕ хозяева.К вам хочется приезжать снова и снова.СПАСИБО Вам за этот праздник души.

----------


## Озорная

*lezi*,
 Танюшка, я знала, что ты - настоящий друг. Хоть чуточку дала возможность почувствовать драйв от вашей встречи, от ваших объятий, целований и счастливого состояния души!  :Ok:  Спасибки тебе  :flower:   :062: 

Теперь фоток будем ждать и дальнейших репортажей... с огромным нетерпением...

----------


## Инна Р.

kukukukukuku Мы веонулись, но мозгт еще кверхногами!
Деревню на эти 4 дня накрыл ураган под названием "Ин-ку в Разгулово"
Первый вечер отрывались, Лорды пели и саксафонили, мы пили и кайфовали... Раскачали даже мою маленькую Аленку, которая не могла удержаться и несмотря на то, что всех стеснялась, забывалась и отплясывала! Это было здорово! Испытывая перед Илоной и Валерой некоторое чувство неловкости, они опять уехали на 2 суток раньше других и получилось, что они для нас выступали, а мы для них нет... Потому что в последние 2 дня блистали Марисоль, Михалыч и Жасмин!!!
Лезик, давай учиться петь - а то мы с тобой выбиваемся из строя талантов!
Деревня мужественно вытерпела нашу дискозагул, а соседская 3 летняя девочка, придя к нам утром, и увидев что мы в тишине пьем чай призывно сказала: Ну давайте опять петь и веселиться. :biggrin: :Vah: :biggrin: 
Изюм в такую неимоверную жару не выращивался, почему то... но стоило собраться хотя бы ради того, что б порадоваться: Боже!!! Как выросла, научилась говорить и ПЕТЬ наша Жанна!!! Как уверенно не только в постах, но и в работе она держится! Как зауважал ее Михалыч (думаю он и раньше уважал - но в этот раз на похвалы не скупился!) "Поцелуй меня удача" выстрелила и мы получили мешок удовольствия от их дуэта и конечно Михалыч... Солнце-радость- позитив.
Не прошло и 2 х лет, как наша совершенно молчаливая Лезик стала наконец то разговорчивой!!! Как приятно, что там у них с Марисолькой тандемчик - заказами меняются и т.д... И ведь даже государственная граница им не помеха!
Марисолькины глаза наконец то стали веселыми!!! Зимой были не такие. Илюша как и прежде юн, свеж - но так же, как и раньше галантен и заботлив: баня, шашлык, вода... и фрукты помоет и с компами управляется и музыку крутит.. Что б мы без него делали!!! 
Кто то почитает  и подумает: блин, 4 дня пили, пели - никакой пользы... ага! Пили и пели! Зато ВМЕСТЕ! 
ВСЕХ ЦЕЛУЮ!!!!
(фотоаппарат не брала, видео будет позже) :Oj:

----------


## lezi

> Кто то почитает и подумает: блин, 4 дня пили, пели - никакой пользы... ага! Пили и пели! Зато ВМЕСТЕ


 Зато сколько было выпито.Шампанским Марисолька даже травушку у мангала  поливала. И спето не меньше. А воды Олежек нам в первый день сколько с речки приносил.Бедный ребенок.Даже Жасминка ему в последний раз помогала.
Для пользы надо ехать в Москву,Челябинск и так далее где проводятся семинары. Вот если ты Иннуся будешь проводить семинары,то я не поеду.А к друзьям -я первая:smile:Меня такая встреча больше устраивает.Нет работы,нет учебы,нет расписания,нет порядка -БАЛДЕЖ!!!!! Встречи с порядком тоже нужны,но это совсем другое.

----------


## Озорная

> Мы вернулись, но мозги еще кверхногами!


Ребята, оставайтесь как можно дольше в таком состоянии!!! Ведь это так здорово!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## ЖасМи

МЫ ВЕРНУЛИСЬ :frown: И уже хОчу обратно, в рай  :Oj: .

Я теперь знаю, где он находится - в РАЙгулово!!!  :Vah: . Дайте мне два дня, чтоб уделить внимание моим молодожёнам, а то пока ехали домой, у меня аж зарядка села на телефоне от их звонков, ведь свадебный сезон никто не отменял, и я докажу вам это! 
    Девчата, даже ради ваших слов поддержки в мой адрес стоило там быть! Спасибо вам огромное  :flower: . Это дороже всякого изюма!!! И я поняла, почему не нужен нам был обмен киш-мишем, просто жалко было времени на обмен опытом... А потому что все кто там был - просто сами ИЗЮМИТЕЛЬНЫЕ!...
:biggrin: Хотя нет, не будем совсем искажать действительность - сейчас буду приводить в порядок все Марисолькины телодвижения, Иннины советы и завтра опробую застольный танец "Вулиху данцэ"... 
    И что мне понравилось во всех этих 5(!!!) днях - это улыбки справа, улыбки слева, улыбки напротив и драйв повсюду!!! Женщины не красились и не портили волосы и всё равно получали мужские признания в любви и жаркие ( от раскалённого солнца :biggrin:) поцелуи. А то, что встреча удалась - было написано на на лицах организаторов. Не озадаченно- измученных, а светлых и счастливых! 

РЕБЯТА!!! Я уже скучаюююююю!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну и польза тоже случилась. Согласно замечаниям Разгуляевцев переделала ролик. Положила в Кинозал. Посмотрите, мои хорошие, что получилось.... Жануськины ролики заставили меня установить Прошоу. Первая попытка.Спасибо вам! :Oj:

----------


## Ладушка

Очень рада за всех  вас дорогие друзья! Везде встречи. Столько эмоций!  :Ok:

----------


## CrazyPiv

Начал немного приходить в себя после РаЗгуловской встречи.
Представляю фоторепортаж под названием "Как я провел этим летом... 4 прекрасных дня"
Фигура Первая: "Встреча"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1463339m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1456171m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1445931m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1504298m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1496106m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1489962m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

Первый видеопривет из Разгулово улетел к Ирише-Ветерку в её кухонный уголок. Пишу тут, а то вдруг не все участники, которые старались с "приветом"  увидят. :Oj:

----------


## Марисоль

Милый Ёжик, и когда ты все успеваешь,  спасибо, дорогая, а силуэтный вариант видео получился загадочно-прикольный, пусть Иришка сама отгадает, кто для нее пел:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> кто для нее пел


Да разве вас можно не узнать? С первых секунд.... И на фотографиях прямо любуюсь вами. Какие же вы красавицы, а ты, Мариша, вообще неотразима, этакая настоящая русская краса в алом сарафане.  :Aga:  Только вот не поняла, кто это твоими ножками любуется на последнем фото? :biggrin:

----------


## Марисоль

> Да разве вас можно не узнать? С первых секунд.... И на фотографиях прямо любуюсь вами. Какие же вы красавицы, а ты, Мариша, вообще неотразима, этакая настоящая русская краса в алом сарафане.  Только вот не поняла, кто это твоими ножками любуется на последнем фото? :biggrin:


Дорогая наша Иришка, мы правда ждем тебя в Разгулово , присоединяйся к нам на следующее лето, там такая природа - просто бальзамный воздух, бодрящаяя речка , а утренние туманы над ней  заворожили меня, к тому же видели стаю аистов ,кружащих прямо над домом Ёжиков, видно хорошее место для своего Ёжикова гнезда они выбрали.

А на фото, :biggrin: Это я от переизбытка чувств-с от встречи с друзьями , не заметила в траве (а может специально подставленную на моем пути сюрпризную "хрень" -как ее назвала Лезик) и разлила  на свой красный сарафан,вот  предьявляю дорогому хозяину Лешику-Ёжику -мужу Инночки красиво разлитое на подоле масляное пятно. Лешик растерялся, а хозяюшка сразу же повела меня-запачканную в баньку , как там по старому русскому обычаю : напои-накорми, в баньке выпари- а потом про путь дорогу спрашивай. Где с меня сняли красный сарафан и надели мини-бикини-рубашку.
Ой у каких замечательных хозяев мы в гостях побывали, век бы не уезжал, да домой надо:frown:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Это Лёша???? :eek: Инна, ты для чего Лёшу обрила???? :biggrin: Лёшка, брат..... :tongue:

----------


## Инна Р.

Леша, как настоящий фанат Ежа делает летом соотвествующую стрижку, по собственному желанию... колючий! А вот животик ему с каждым годом пивасик прибавляет... тут уж против моей воли... он сам удивился, когда фотку увидел! Может возьмется за ум? Вернее за фигуру! Но я его и такого люблю!  :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## Марисоль

> Леша, как настоящий фанат Ежа делает летом соотвествующую стрижку, по собственному желанию... колючий! А вот животик ему с каждым годом пивасик прибавляет... тут уж против моей воли... он сам удивился, когда фотку увидел! Может возьмется за ум? Вернее за фигуру! Но я его и такого люблю! :biggrin:


Лешик мне лично обещал к следующему РАЗГУЛЯЮ , то биш  фестивалю наших "выдающихся фигурок":biggrin::biggrin: сделать на животе КУБИКИ, только вот не уточнил какие, придется ждать и теряться в догадках.
Лешик, даю встречное обещание  УБРАТЬ СКЛАДОЧКИ, бум стараться, время еще есть:wink:

----------


## Анолир

*crazypiv*, а где вторая, третья, четвертая и ...тринадцатая фигуры?

----------


## Марисоль

> *crazypiv*, а где вторая, третья, четвертая и ...тринадцатая фигуры?


Валера, привет! Потерпи немного все фигуры будут позже, Илья ускакал на рыбалку, лещ идет, не смогла дома удержать :Fz:

----------


## Инна Р.

А ты чего, Маришь? Учись фотки загружать!:wink:

----------


## olga08

Инна будем в Питере созвонимся :Ok:

----------


## Марисоль

> А ты чего, Маришь? Учись фотки загружать!:wink:



Пока не могу, температура 38,  что-то со здоровьем:frown:

----------


## lezi

Марисолька,что случилось? Может тепловой удар? А может,то что холодное пъете,так организм начинает сопротивляться.Выздоравливай ,моя Голуба! :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну Маришка, выздоравливай!  :Tu:

----------


## Марисоль

[IMG]http://*********ru/1453954m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1454978m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1443714m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1447810m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1506181m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1503109m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марисоль

Вот, получите, фигура вторая- встреча в Кингисеппе  с  Лордами, громогласное приветсиве -поцелуи и объятия с Разгуловцами разбудили самую очаровательную девчушку-Аленку, но она даже не заплакала. Следующее фото называется "без таких ведущих жить нельзя на свете , нет!", но Михалыч  заявил, что без ТАКИХ  как он диджеев тоже нет настоящих празников!!!
На фото в бассейне две золотые рыбки Инночкина
 внуча Аленка и соседка Яна, очень хотелось занырнуть к ним , я ведь по гороскопу  тоже рыба, но побоялась, что вода хлынет через бортик и смоет Ёжикову дачу, пришлось держать себя в руках. Ах как приятно вспоминать эти короткие моменты нашей встречи. Продолжение следует...

----------


## Марисоль

[IMG]http://*********ru/1452934m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1457030m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/1444742m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1446790m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/1504153m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1495961m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марисоль

ФИГУРА ТРЕТЬЯ  в дело вступают настоящие мужчины - огонь, шампур и мясо - это чисто мужская работа! Лешику огромная  благодарность за фирменное блюдо -"скумбрия копченая" , вкснота неимоверная  :Ok: 
Наше общение у костра вскоре перетекло за праздничный стол - и первый бокал -ЗА ВСТРЕЧУ!!!

----------


## lezi

> На фото в бассейне две золотые рыбки Инночкина
> внуча Аленка и соседка Яна, очень хотелось занырнуть к ним , я ведь по гороскопу тоже рыба, но побоялась, что вода хлынет через бортик и смоет Ёжикову дачу, пришлось держать себя в руках.


Говори,говори ,Марисолька! Тебя остановило только то,что туда без трусов:wink: только пускали.:biggrin:

----------


## Марисоль

А меня пустили[IMG]http://*********ru/1453002m.jpg[/IMG]   правда, воды не налили:biggrin:

----------


## Марисоль

Фигура четвертая , живописная...А какая же в Разгулове природа, ее неброская красота проникает в тебя и дает такое ощущение растворения в природе , душа расслабляется и парит[IMG]http://*********ru/1507277m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1490893m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/1476557m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1480653m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1474509m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1453005m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1458125m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1442765m.jpg[/IMG]и мы видели эту красоту , дышали этим воздухом, утоляли жажду водой из этой реки, слушали пение птиц и стрекотание кузнечиков , словом совсем забыли , что на земле есть цивилизация, хорошо то как , Господи!

----------


## Инна Р.

Леша сказал, что на следующий год, если вести себя хорошо будете, воды НАЛЬЕТ!  :Aga:

----------


## РАЗГулово

А мы, как независимые эксперты и дачники д. Рагулово можем подтвердить, что все изложенное здесь - правда. Веселье было не только у Ежиков, но и во всей деревне. Вот что значит шабаш тамадов или как вас там называть? Все очень милые и приятные люди - нам было весело с вами. Надеемся еще увидиться. Давайте петь и веселиться!!!! А кто не догулял, может деревню назвать - Недогулово! Всем огромный привет!!!!!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*РАЗГулово*,Сосед что-ли?Расскажи, что творили наши после 11вечера?Что народ-то?Радовался или  возмущался?Или девушки наши в душу запали?
Чую, что-то не договаривают...

----------


## Инна Р.

*РАЗГулово*,
 Привет, Артем! Ты прав - явное Недогулово получилось! Жара стоит, а мы в городе паримся...

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Такс, Разгулово и Артем-одно и тоже лицо!!!Понятненько, все НЕДОГУЛЯЛИ,,,,Зато отдохнули!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну может не артем, а Надя... а больше не знаю, кто.

----------


## Людмила ZUM

РАЗГУЛОВО! Давай знакомиться,а?

----------


## skomorox

> РАЗГУЛОВО! Давай знакомиться,а?


конкуренты?:biggrin:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Не, Ириш, не конкуренты....В следующий раз вдруг в Разгулово попаду, а там ишо один НАШ ЧЕЛОВЕК!Люблю обнимать НАШИХ!

----------


## Инна Р.

В нашей деревне конкурентов нет. Есть сочувствующие (все терпящие) и участвующие (кто не терпит, а присоединяется)! 
Ладно,*РАЗГулово*, не пропадай, скоро видео выложу! Заглядывай сюда.:smile:

----------


## РАЗГулово

Спасибо всем, кто нас узнал. Да это мы - Артем,Надя и Яна(дочка). Дачники и соседи Ежиков. Прикольные и веселые они ребята. А вот как они отдыхают на даче в свободное от работы и мероприятий время можете узнать только от нас. Но мы их очень любим и плохого ничего не скажем.А еще Лиля, Кирилл и Аленка тоже наши хорошие друзья.

----------


## Инна Р.

Наташа, Касатик, это ты моих соседей сюда завлекла! Это не я им ссылку давала... Артем поисковиком  нашел наш сайт по названию деревни и восхитился - кто написал такие классные мемуары (после прошлогодней встречи)! И в этот раз спросил. Мы нашли и выяснили, что его в прошлом году потряс именно твой рассказ о Разгулове!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марисоль

Фигура пятая - ЖАРА! От полуденного Разгуловского зноя каждый спасался по-своему:
наша замечательная хозяюшка у вентилятора
[IMG]http://*********ru/1486668m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1490764m.jpg[/IMG]
компания смелых - отправилась на речку , где в ледяной воде пыталась найти возможность скрыться от палящего зноя
[IMG]http://*********ru/1452876m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1455948m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1507151m.jpg[/IMG]
Лезик рисковать не стала и как сказосная Аленуушка сидела на берегу укрывшись влажным полортенцем[IMG]http://*********ru/1496911m.jpg[/IMG] 
А Валера отдыхал в тени соломенной шляпки[IMG]http://*********ru/1475407m.jpg[/IMG]
Жаскминке во время плодотворной работы тени хватило и от капитанской фуражки, а правда ей очень идет этот головной убор[IMG]http://*********ru/1460047m.jpg[/IMG]
знойный воздух, ледяная вода, а нам ХОРОШО!!!  [IMG]http://*********ru/1447759m.jpg[/IMG]Привет форумчане , мы вас любим!!!!!

----------


## Марисоль

> РАЗГУЛОВО! Давай знакомиться,а?


Люда ! Знакомься, рядом с Михалычем Артем-РАЗГулово [IMG]http://*********ru/1457987m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олеч

Девчонки, что по поводу встречи в Питере 26 июля? Собирается кто нибудь???Али нет???

----------


## Инна Р.

Не знаю! Если кто собирется - звоните: 945-90-83

----------


## Марисоль

[IMG]http://*********ru/1481343m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1482367m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/1482367m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1474175m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/1459839m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1464959m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/1453695m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1456767m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/1442431m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1499774m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Петровна

> Девчонки, что по поводу встречи в Питере 26 июля? Собирается кто нибудь???Али нет???


Я дома и снова в строю :biggrin:!
Если собиретесь,присоединюсь обязательно  :br: !

----------


## Марисоль

[IMG]http://*********ru/1443441m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/1506928m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1491568m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/1478256m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1470064m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/1461872m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1452656m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/1463922m.jpg[/IMG]Ну и гости были в Разгулове! Напоили кота, проверили, налит ли эксклюзивный бассейн, обобрали сад и съели все ягоды, проглотили все Ёжиковские запасы до последней косточки, и ушатали хозяйку, до крайней стадии изнеможения.... тише , Инночка спит, не будем ее тревожить , а то больше нас не пригласит:redface:

----------


## Инна Р.

Спасибо за фотки, Марисолька!
А я сижу в кафе, жду Олю Шустер. Она позвонила днем - а у меня уже 2 встречи были тут назначены. я ее тоже сюда пригласила:biggrin:
так что встречи начались! Завтра с лариком встречаемся утром- сперва едем по делам, потом можем и повстречаться где то. Звоните - пишите!  :Aga:

----------


## Олеч

Иннусик!!!Расскажи как посидели???  :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

[b]olga08[/b так и не позвонила пока... жду!!!
:smile:
посидели быстро. У Оли детки были уставшие очень. Им с нами было не интересно. Поэтому мы маленько поболтали! 
Вот если Оля позвонит - завтра можем встретиться вечерком поспокойней! Озорные, Петровночка собирались, про Ларика не знаю еще.

----------


## Инна Р.

Продолжаю знакомить форумчан с *РАЗгулово.*  :Aga: 
Вот они, правда не на даче, а у меня на свадьбе, гостями которой они неожиданно для меня оказались! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1518857m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1511689m.jpg[/IMG]
Побывали они на нашей свадьбе и наверное тоже решили ведущими заделаться, потому что сегодня я вдруг увидела их зарегиными не только на форуме, а  и на сайте Ин-ку, и в их партфолио написано: начинающий... :biggrin:
Артем, Надя, кого из вас поздравлять???

----------


## Озорная

> Вот если Оля позвонит - завтра можем встретиться вечерком поспокойней! Озорные, Петровночка собирались.......


Оля Шустер нам сегодня звонила в 11 утра и сказала, что освободится после 17 часов и позвонит, но..... не позвонила....:frown: Видно жарища совсем достала наших северян...

----------


## Озорная

> Видно жарища совсем достала наших северян...


Таки, действительно, достала :frown: Сегодня позвонила Оля и сказала, что вчера у нее случился тепловой удар...  Поэтому встретиться решили... в следующий её приезд... 
Очень жаль, что Питер встретил гостей *слишком жаркими объятиями...* Сегодня опять +35 - 36 градусов, кошмарики....kuku

Оленька, поправляйся и приезжай снова, обязательно встретимся! :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Милые мои, Разгуляевцы!!!
Я вас так лублуууууууууууууууууууу! Делала видео и балдела. Хотелось оставить всех и все - но Ютуб принимает не больше 10 минут!
Поэтому ох и ах - всех безжалостно порезала!!!!
СКУЧАЮ УЖЕ! Хочу назад! В выходной едем туда... кто хочет - куда ехать знаете!

----------


## Озорная

> Делала видео и балдела.


А я...  смотрела и  б а л д е л а  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Сколько драйва, сколько счастья на лицах!!! Как же вам было кайфово, просто душа радуется за всех вас!!!!!!!

Иннусик, спасибо!   :flower:   Обалденный ролик!!! Твои "Во саду ли в огороде" сразили меня наповал.....:biggrin: Молодчинка!!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Ёжик*,
Инна! ролик класс!!! мне очень понравился  !!!!!!

сражена пением девчонок и мальчишек!!! Илона, как профессиональная шансонщица ))) :flower: , Маринчик - в  твои вокальные данные я уже давно влюблена )) :flower: , Жанна песня про маму очень красивая и спела так проникновенно))) :flower: , мальчики тоже очень старались - ВЫ ТО ЧТО НАДО!!!))) :flower: 

Еще раз спасибо за ролик!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Делала видео и балдела


А я то как сейчас балдела. До слёз. Можно я вам всем в любви признаюсь? Как будто там же была. Чесслово. Инна, и в дочку твою, и во внучку уже влюбилась.  :flower:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

А я  в 1001раз пожалела, что так сложились обстоятельства.  Кк же у вас было кайфово!!!!!

----------


## Курица

Инна!!!
Полное проникновение!!!
Бац-бац!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- и в точку!!!!
КАКИЕ вы все замечательно-близкие и родные! Ваши батарейки самозарядные, друг-от-друга-подзаряжающиеся!!! Не видно ни жары, ни духоты-танцуют все, включая маленького Ёжичка, поют все!!!
У меня завтра свадьба...не готовая,(как всегда :Vah: ) -а я от вас кайфую!
Инн, вот умеешь ты в коротком видео показать "между кадров" много чего!!!
*Дай Бог тебе доброго здоровья и долгого Разгуловского сезона!*
Мне тут подумалось-у Аллы были Рождественские встречи, а* у Инны -РаЗгуловские*!

----------


## Инна Р.

Таня, а перед тобой я в неискупном долгу... :frown:
Я ведь обещалась сделать ролик с твоего ДР. Архивами Наташа прислала мне видео. архивы не открылись, почему то. Требуют какой то диск вставить. Я помучилась - помучилась, и решила дождаться спеца - зятя. Но, раньше чем он меня посетил, я их потеряла. т.к. в компе с видио мульон каких то неизвестных мне файлов откуда то берется, однажды пинакл глюкнул и комп написал: диск переполнен, я давай в спешке чистить, и наверное и архивы эти нечаянно удалила. а может и нет - только они подписаны какими то длинными цыфрами - поэтому поисковиком тоже найти не смогла. вот такая я коза. :frown::redface:

----------


## KAlinchik

а я улыбалась с Михалыча...
БЛин, как я уже скучаю по вам!
Ребята, вы то, что надо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
когда уже тот январь?! :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> Таня, а перед тобой я в неискупном долгу...


Иннусь!!!О чём ты говоришь!!!!:redface:
Да скоко еще тех Дней Рождений (даст Бог) будет!!!!
Тем более что впереди 100-летний юбилей-вот его -то и бум снимать...:biggrin:
Я тебя умоляю-и не думай даже!
...
главное-на Тамадею позволь приехать(робко, шаркая правой ногой перед собой, скромно потупив глазки....))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Инна Р.

> главное-на Тамадею позволь приехать(робко, шаркая правой ногой перед собой, скромно потупив глазки....))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Важно поковыривая в носу, почесав затылок, и матюкнувшись, Ёжик дает добро!
Матюкается только за то, что как вы можете испытывать сомнения??? :redface:

----------


## Курица

> Важно поковыривая в носу, почесав затылок, и матюкнувшись, Ёжик дает добро!


[IMG]http://*********ru/1512461.gif[/IMG]

Спасибо тебе, добрая Женщина Ёжик, за матюги!!! 
Обожжаю их, произнесённые таааким мелодичным голоском Иннуськи!:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну вот еще маленький кусочек счастья, сделанный по Лилиным фото.

----------


## Марисоль

[IMG]http://*********org/604276m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/603252m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/647287m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/640119m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********org/631927m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/637046m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********org/633737m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/591753m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********org/654216m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/609160m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

Спасибо, Мариш за фотки!
Ты у нас прям такаяяяяяяяяяя красотуля. На последней фотке, если не увиличивать - как живописная скульптура...

----------


## Инна Р.

[IMG]http://*********org/611211.jpg[/IMG]* Объявляю конкурс на название скульптуры!*

----------


## Марисоль

> * Объявляю конкурс на название скульптуры!*


ЛУЧШЕ НЕ УВЕЛИЧИВАТЬ!!!

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Ага, растолстевшая Венера Милосская не знает куда деть руки:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Марина! Я свои фотки тоже тяжело переношу...
Но в твоих - есть образ! Я только выразить словами пока не смогла. Вот и жду помощи!!!

----------


## Озорная

> Объявляю конкурс на название скульптуры!


Наяда в сарафане

----------


## Курица

> Наяда в сарафане


 :Ok: 

А я б сказала *"Лимониада на отдыхе"*

*Наяды* (греч. Νηϊάδες, Ναΐδες, Ναϊάδες) — в греческой мифологии дочери Зевса, были* нимфами водной стихии и родственны нереидам*. 
Как Зевс — бог облаков и дождя, так и они — богини той же стихии.  Кроме Зевса, *наяды* сопровождают ещё Посейдона, Диониса, Аполлона, Афродиту, Деметру, Персефону, [B]подают изобилие, плодородие и здоровье, покровительствуют бракам[/B]. 

Различали нимф морских, речных вод, источников, ручьев, гор (ореады), долин (напеи), *лугов (лимониады)*, деревьев (дриады) и др.

----------


## Озорная

> А я б сказала "Лимониада на отдыхе"
> 
> Наяды (греч. Νηϊάδες, Ναΐδες, Ναϊάδες) — в греческой мифологии дочери Зевса, были нимфами водной стихии и родственны нереидам. 
> Как Зевс — бог облаков и дождя, так и они — богини той же стихии.  Кроме Зевса, наяды сопровождают ещё Посейдона, Диониса, Аполлона, Афродиту, Деметру, Персефону, *подают изобилие, плодородие и здоровье, покровительствуют бракам*. 
> 
> Различали нимф морских, речных вод, источников, ручьев, гор (ореады), долин (напеи), лугов (лимониады), деревьев (дриады) и др.


*Аха, лимониада с лимониадками... И с ЛИМОНиАДОМ (на переднем плане) :biggrin:
*
[IMG]http://*********org/590754m.jpg[/IMG]

*А это Зевс и Аполлон!!!* :Vah: 

[IMG]http://*********org/646053m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марисоль

> *Аха, лимониада с лимониадками... И с ЛИМОНиАДОМ (на переднем плане) :biggrin:
> *


Вот-вот, Инночка, представляешь до чего они к концу дня договорятся!!!

ПРАСКОВЬЯ ТУЛУПОВА ЭТО, ВОТ ХТО!:mad::biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Да, ладно, *Маришь*! Дай фантазии погулять! 
*Озорная*, Натусь - точно! Зевс седня в меня ох молнии метал, гад!!! Когда утром чистил слив на кухне... Зато юная прелесть - Аполлон к вечеру борщ сварил вкуснячий! :biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

Приветствую всех Петербуржчан:))) В разделе кто мы отметилась, пошла своих искать:)))) Ежик - Я Ольга, с Сашей Лениным (ЯАлекс), вместе работаем, я с вами по телефону говорила. Вот Саша заразил меня форумом, да и что говорить, все лица знакомые, он же все с комментариями и в красках описывает форумское знакомство со всеми Вами:))))

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Приветствую всех Петербуржчан:))) В разделе кто мы отметилась, пошла своих искать:)))) Ежик - Я Ольга, с Сашей Лениным (ЯАлекс), вместе работаем, я с вами по телефону говорила. Вот Саша заразил меня форумом, да и что говорить, все лица знакомые, он же все с комментариями и в красках описывает форумское знакомство со всеми Вами:))))


:biggrin:Ольга, я рад, что смог увлечь тебя жизнью форума:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Мэри Эл

Инна, ты потом в эту темку кинь ссылочку на новое обсуждение зимней встречи))) а то пропустить боюсь)))

----------


## Инна Р.

Пока такой темы нету. :Ha:

----------


## skomorox

> Пока такой темы нету.


а когда? :Ha:

----------


## Инна Р.

в воскресенье может быть.:tongue:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*Ольга Позитиffная*,
   Привет, дорогая, будь здесь как дома.

----------


## Инна Р.

*Ольга Позитиffная*,
 Привет! Теперь Саша тебя скоро уволит: скажет, что много в инете висишь... ты шифруйся!:biggrin:
А я к вам в офис приезжала за "Оскарами". Тебя там не было?

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

в офисе была:))))) Помню как ты приезжала:)))) А насчет уволит......:smile: дело в том, что шифроваться теперь ему придется - директор то я:))))):biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну тогда расслабься и получай удовольствие.:biggrin:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> *Ольга Позитиffная*,
>  Привет! Теперь Саша тебя скоро уволит: скажет, что много в инете висишь... ты шифруйся!:biggrin:
> А я к вам в офис приезжала за "Оскарами". Тебя там не было?





> в офисе была:))))) Помню как ты приезжала:)))) А насчет уволит......:smile: дело в том, что шифроваться теперь ему придется - директор то я:))))):biggrin:





> Ну тогда расслабься и получай удовольствие.:biggrin:



Ага, вот кто тут разговоры за моей спиной ведет.smile:

:biggrin::smile: Девчонки, вы меня насмешили:smile::biggrin:

Инна, буду рад, если Ольга заразится жизнью форума, т.к. уверен,она на форум может принести много интересного, так что согласен, если некоторое время она будет проводить здесь (НО не в ущерб работе:biggrin:)

----------


## Инна Р.

> (НО не в ущерб работе


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Значит в ущерб личной жзни... 
Бедный Олин муж!  :Pivo:

----------


## ЯАлекс

:biggrin: :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Озорная

> Приветствую всех Петербуржчан:))) В разделе кто мы отметилась, пошла своих искать:))))


Ура! Петербуржцев прибывает на форуме!!!  Оля, рада приветствовать!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Проводили Гармошечку с Ильей. Они вчера пришлепали к нам на свадьбу.  :)))
Так что форумская жизнь в реале по-маленьку протекает. Наболтались, сделали разбор полетов по моей свадьбе, поспать почти не удалось, а так - было приятно увидиться!
Мариш, Илья - приезжайте к нам еще! Забыла вам сказать, когда убегала.

----------


## Инна Р.

Кто мечтал посмотреть *Диогена*, а точнее *Константина Капитана* живьем???  :Oj:  
Вот сюда можно сходить! О событииНазвание:	Константин Капитан. Спектакль "Безансамбля"
Тип:	Культурное мероприятие

Время и местоГород:	Санкт-Петербург, Россия
Район:	Центральный район
Адрес	Чайковского ул., 59
Станция метро:	Чернышевская
Начало:	18 авг 2010 в 20:00
Окончание:	18 авг 2010 в 22:00

Контактная информацияТелефон:	272-66-49

Подробнее, с описанием вот тут: http://vkontakte.ru/events.php?act=s&gid=19254416

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну я тут как информатор: 
Завтра в 20 часов на Сенной в Кофехауз мини - встреча с Инной *Изюминкой*. Кто захочет - приходите!!!:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## skomorox

> Ну я тут как информатор: 
> Завтра в 20 часов на Сенной в Кофехауз мини - встреча с Инной Изюминкой. Кто захочет - приходите!!!
> __________________


Инна, а ты ничего не путаешь на счёт Изюминки? :Vah:  Или это не наша Инна, которая из Баварии?

----------


## Элен

> мини - встреча с Инной Изюминкой. Кто захочет - приходите!!!


Это что - по скайпу что-ли?:biggrin:Нуууууу шутники.

----------


## Инна Р.

Это наша Инна, которая вот эта: http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=53512  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Не по скайпу! Живьем! :wink:

----------


## Элен

Класссссссс :Ok:

----------


## insuminka

Иннуль, ты меня шокируешь,:redface: я, конечно всей душой в Питере (мечта всей жизни побывать, тем более, что у меня тут подружка в Германии из Питера) :Aga:  , но уж телом, я точно пока никак у вас там оказаться не могу:frown: Это что, такая шутка???:rolleyes: Конечно после того, что ты здесь написала, я ,как порядочная девушка, должна приехать, но не раньше января и то, пока это под ??? :Oj:  По этому, переношу нашу встречу с тобой и другими замечательными друзьями к нам в Нюрнберг на 3,4,5 декабря, ждём и верим, что вы приедете!!!kiss :br:

----------


## Инна Р.

Тогда вы меня запутали!!! Все перегрев по полной!
У нас, конечно много Инн на форуме, но Изюминок вроде больше нету. 
Ладно вечером скажу, с кем я встречалась - но точно думала, что с тобой! Даже телефон подписала - Инна Изюминка  :Ha: ....
Про январь - думать надо быстрее, потому что уже резеврный список веду. Основной занят :(((

----------


## skomorox

> Ладно вечером скажу, с кем я встречалась


:rolleyes: :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Держите меня семеро!!!
Ржу сама над собой!!!
Вот даже обидно, что краситься приходится - ну полная блондинка!!!
Короче встречалась я с Оксаной, из Израиля, с которой, как ис Изюминкой в Москве познакомилась, то ли голос мне показался Изюминкин, толь еще как мои мозги запутались - не знаю! Но шла я седня на встречу с такиммммммммммм интересом! Кто же к нам приехал?  :Oj:  А потом полегчало, когда Оксана пришла! 
Ларочка приехала наша тоже. Хорошо посидели, поболтали. Оксана уже через день уезжает, вся в восторге от города.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ну повеселили! Инна, а как ты после этого не побоялась без охраны пойти? А вдруг, тебя в заложники бы взяли, а мы бы потом всем форумом выкупали. :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 А я с охраной! Леша и Ларик меня охраняли! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Элен

> Держите меня семеро!!!
> Ржу сама над собой!!!


Ну,ничего,бывает... 
Хотя,если верить всяким мистическим предсказаниям,то встреча с Изюминкой обязательно будет,только вот когда???Может в Нюрнберге?Инн,мы бы с тобой очень хотели лично познакомиться,ты - неординарный,интересный человек.Хотелось бы пощупать каждую твою колючку,они,наверное,мягкие...:biggrin:

----------


## lezi

*Элен*,
 Лен,открою тебе секрет.Свои колючки Иннусик только на форуме иногда выпускает.А так ,это самый добрейший человечек на свете.А голос! Про голос я вообще молчу. Когда замечаю на страничках форума,что Инна сделала кому то замечание или высказала свое мнение( например по поводу стихов на праздниках или памперсов),и человек начинает обижаться, написав что Инна такая грубая или еще какая еще,то меня всегда это веселит.Потому как зная Иннусика,зная ее голос и слыша ее слова,а не читая сухие строчки буковок ,всегда представляю такую маленькую блондинку с ангельским голоском и красивой улыбкой.

----------


## Инна Р.

> мы бы с тобой очень хотели лично познакомиться


Вы разочаруетесь!  :Aga:  :biggrin::wink: Все перепутываю, много курю,а больше во мне ничего замечательного нету!!!

----------


## skomorox

> Все перепутываю, много курю,а больше во мне ничего замечательного нету!!!


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Анолир

> Кто мечтал посмотреть *Диогена*, а точнее *Константина Капитана* живьем???


Только что оттуда. Полтора часа позитивного настроения. Хороший клуб, хороший спектакль. Познакомился лично после выступления, немного поговорили. Привет Инне!

----------


## diogen

> Только что оттуда.


Извини, что не мог уделить много времени..Суета была,сам видел...С людьми надо было переговорить..)))
Ну обсудим ещё как нибудь..))) Здесь или живьем где нибудь..)))

----------


## Анолир

*diogen,* так давно пора уже отдельную свою тему открыть или блог, типа творческой мастерской! А то даже на plus-msk тема в подписи уже не существует...

----------


## ЯАлекс

Коллеги из Питера, как вы перенесли энергетический коллапс пятницы?

У меня как раз молодожены в это время подъехали, работал на Литейном, естественно вся улица встала, в ресторан зайти гостям невозможно- света нет, воды нет, туалетов нет .... :Jopa:  более 3-х часов вертелся как .... провел все разговорные конкурсы (даже те, которые не делал уже несколько лет), дали свет одна колонка не работает ( только через некоторое время восстановили ) а работаем на 2-а зала, т.е колонки все время разворачиваем, у ДЖ сбой в программе и во общем все через ....
Думал, что свадьба не закончится никогда

А вы как разруливали :smile:

----------


## Анолир

М-дааа... Не завидую... У Инны тоже такая же ситуация была. А мы были дома, у нас свет не выключали... 

А про два зала - в эту субботу (21 августа) работали в клубе "Олимпия" на Литейном, там молодые арендовали три (!) зала - один около лестницы (фуршет, встреча и т.д.), один основной, а один - танцпол. Тоже колонки крутили туда-сюда, в итоге - звук не очень, броуновское движение гостей. В основном зале была еще одна свадьба - в стиле "Чикаго". Единственный плюс - дети набегались и не мешали проведению. Из минусов - далеко тащили аппаратуру (вход через Фурштатскую, потом черный ход по лестницам... Да еще и асфальт на Литейном катали, к главному входу вообще не подъехать. Хорошо, что за полтора часа приехали, еле успели установить все. В общем, устали...

----------


## ЯАлекс

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
я 20-в пятницу Тоже Олимпия:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Сань я у себя в кухонном закутке написала свои мытарства 20 го...
И вообще какой то очень трудный свадебный сезон. И работы не слишком много, но все тяжелые. Все продлевают - по 8 часов ужас как тяжело, то жара эта стояла, потом отключени е света это, катаклизмы, блина... или это я старая стала, тяжело нынче работается!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

У  меня 20-тоже, сначала испуг, потом какая-то эйфория началась. Говорилка не закрывалась-вообщем, я своих удержала....Через 1,5 часа дали свет-а мои особо не танцуют-хотя певец приглашен был хороший...Вообщем, до закрытия ресторана остается полчаса, думаю, может уйду и танцевать пойдут?   Вообщем красиво ,на позитиве ушла, счастливая, что все хорошо, а ночью не уснуть....что не так?  Потом, опа!   Блин!   ТОРТ забыла....Стыдно...Молодожены акцент делали на нем...Склероз?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Склероз?


У меня тоже склероз, поэтому прежде чем уйти я всегда спрашиваю: ребята, я ничего не забыла??? :biggrin::wink:

----------


## Анолир

*ЯАлекс*, а какие разговорные конкурсы проводил? Мы вот тоже задумались, а если такая ситуация, что делать...? 
Идеальный вариант - возить с собой "бензино-дизель-генератор!" :Ok:

----------


## Juliya Star

Ребятки вот решила сюда продублировать свою просьбу, может сдесь быстрей ее увидят! Обращаюсь ко всем кто в ПИТЕРЕ ЖИВЕТ!!!! ХЕЛП МИ :Fz:  Прошу подскажите места где купить можно копии Оскаров! Очень нужно на свадьбу 10 штук не дорого (в пределах 200-300руб за штуку) Вы ж наверняка знаете самые самые классные магазинчики в которых и сами покупки делаете!!!Муж едет скоро в командировку в Питер и купить сможет. Во только знать где бы. Он Питер вообще не знает. Поэтому буду благодарна за адресочки!!! :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

За 400 р штука знаем где купить, а дешевле не знаю! :biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

> За 400 р штука знаем где купить, а дешевле не знаю! :biggrin:


Дешевле чем у нас (400 руб), по моему и нет, мы тут интересовались - у других вообще по 700-800 рублей. Так что если нужно обращайтесь:rolleyes:

----------


## Juliya Star

> Дешевле чем у нас (400 руб), по моему и нет, мы тут интересовались - у других вообще по 700-800 рублей. Так что если нужно обращайтесь:rolleyes:


Да Оль писала сегодня в фирму вашу...тоже сказали что дешевле нет... обидно:((( Блин ну пипец на Оскары пластмассовые выбрасывать 4000шт???? За что?? За кусочек пластмассы....блин...ну народ..на всем деньги делают... :Fz:  :Tu: Это не конкретно к вам Оль не подумайте. Не вы ж цену придумали...

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

> Да Оль писала сегодня в фирму вашу...тоже сказали что дешевле нет... обидно:((( Блин ну пипец на Оскары пластмассовые выбрасывать 4000шт???? За что?? За кусочек пластмассы....блин...ну народ..на всем деньги делают...Это не конкретно к вам Оль не подумайте. Не вы ж цену придумали...


Я понимаю:) но, кстати, наши Оскары изготовлены из пластика с металлизированным напылением, на мраморной подставке, вес у него приличный, а когда в руках держишь полное ощущение, что он из металла:))) можно, купить шоколадные Оскары - они у нам в "Музее шоколада" продаются, они больше по размеру (но полые внутри, поэтому хрупкие, при перевозке ноги Оскара могут отвалиться), их цена недавно была 370 рублей по-моему, могу уточнить:)

----------


## Инна Р.

Я покупала - они дешевой пластмассой не смотрятся. На свою стоимость тянут. :Aga:

----------


## Juliya Star

Ну если ничего не найду, придется у вас брать:confused:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> *ЯАлекс*, а какие разговорные конкурсы проводил? Мы вот тоже задумались, а если такая ситуация, что делать...? 
> Идеальный вариант - возить с собой "бензино-дизель-генератор!"


Проводил все, что на ум приходило, Ольге Позитиффной позвонил, что бы напомнила еще что-то. Пели, и отгадывали строчки из песен, фильмов, продолжали фразу...., мужские и женские вопросы...,перевертыши и т.д.
Мы теперь решили, что у всех с собой всегда будет папка с разговорными конкурсами. Мало ли что...:smile:

----------


## Марисоль

> Мы теперь решили, что у всех с собой всегда будет папка с разговорными конкурсами. Мало ли что...:smile:



И Баян:biggrin: Ну в хорошем смысле этого слова!

----------


## ЯАлекс

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Похоже, если дело пойдет также то ты права. Зимой- не добраться до площадки-сугробы, теперь- нет света, ....:biggrin:
Ведущий на лыжах, с баяном, и вечно говорящий:biggrin:

----------


## Анолир

Во! Про баян-то я и забыл... А у меня музыкалка по классу баяна... Хотя давно не играл уже, даже и не помню, с какой стороны к нему подходить. Но идея имеет право на жизнь, может быть, как в том кине про большие деревья - "руки-то помнят, помнят руки-то!":):)

----------


## Инна Р.

А я хотела проигрыватель прикупить на батарейках... но Леша сказал, что не стоит. В нашем городе такая проблема - редкость. :cool:

----------


## Анолир

Вчера звонил оператору, чтобы договориться по поводу фото-видеоматериалов, у него тоже неприятность была - дома отключили свет, а он монтаж фильма делал... А его знакомый диджей несколько дней назад усилок новый купил, и усилок сгорел, когда свет вырубили... Вот как бывает. Редко, конечно, как и жара этим летом, но... Кстати... По поводу батареек - тут как-то видел "промоутера" около книжного магазина, листовки рекламные раздавал. Мне понравилось, у него гарнитура была, а на поясе динамик на батарейках! Вот это выход! Стоит пару тыщ, а можно использовать везде - и при встрече молодых на улице, и когда свет вырубят!

----------


## Инна Р.

> А его знакомый диджей несколько дней назад усилок новый купил, и усилок сгорел, когда свет вырубили...


Скорее всего он сгорел ни когда свет вырубили, а когда *врубили*. Сразу большое напряжение пошло. Так всегда бывает. Поэтому обязательно аппаратуру (любую) из розетки выдергивать, когда отключился свет.

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Во! Про баян-то я и забыл... А у меня музыкалка по классу баяна... Хотя давно не играл уже, даже и не помню, с какой стороны к нему подходить. Но идея имеет право на жизнь, может быть, как в том кине про большие деревья - "руки-то помнят, помнят руки-то!":):)


В этом смысле мне повезло, мой музыкант всегда с собой баян возит, городок не большой и в деревнях часто проводятся торжества, так на каком то этапе он баян в руки и пошли песни петь , благо я и народном хоре пела и в ансамбле русской песни, песен  много знаю )))) Однажды хороший получился юбилей( как правило за 50 и дальше возраст) попалась песенная компания и двух госолосе и в унисон )) так классно было . Так что кто владеет, не забывайте баян, аккордеон))) иногда может хорошо выручить))

----------


## klass

Инна, привет! Спасибо огромное за рекомендацию! Клиенты от тебя звонили, я с ними встретилась (пока не знаю, будем ли работать, так как у них есть еще ряд претендентов). Я была месяц в отпуске, прилетела несколько дней назад. Отдыхала в Ливадии на Японском море. "Прогуляла" всех клиентов! Теперь продолжаю "загорать" без работы, потому была рада звонку ребят! Еще раз - СПАСИБО!

----------


## Инна Р.

*klass*,
Блин, Лена!!!!!!!
Ну что ж ты не сказала, что в Ливадию собираешься!!!
У меня ж там мама! Хоть бы приветик какой живой передала...
За меня в море окунулась... 
Ну ладно, в следующий раз поедешь - позвони!:biggrin:

----------


## Озорная

*Инна Р.*,

Иннуська, я тебя не признала, думала, что за Инна Р. появилась??????:redface: Маскировка :cool: тебе не поможет, всё равно ты для нас всегда будешь ЁЖИКОМ...:biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ага! :rolleyes:Не забывайте, что я колючая! :biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## Озорная

> Ага! Не забывайте, что я колючая!


Неее, мы тебя любим!  :Aga:  И совсем не за колючки.... :biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

Кошмар:mad:, у нас в Питере возникли проблемы с гелием, уже очередь на него образовалась :Tu: 
Коллеги  вы с этим уже столкнулись, или это только нам так повезло:frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

Вам вообще то сложнее- я такую услугу не продаю, поэтому все нормально. :) Кроме того, что не только эту услугу не продаю... свадьбы кончились! Завтра отработаю и на месяц на покой. Грустно очень! :cool:

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

Инна, да больше волнение вызывает именно предновогоднее время, если сейчас очередь, то к середине декабря вообще пропасть может:frown: 
Итак уже с фейерверками, файер- шоу и т.д. большие проблемы (из-за прошлого года), декор тканями-дорог шары всегда были палочкой-выручалочкой для праздничного оформления если и с ними проблемам будет....

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

Земляки, как на Новый Год с занятостью  дела обстоят? Работы нынче хватает?  И как по деньгам? У нас за 6 часов корпоратива 25000 за двоих (ведущая + музыка). Но это у нас в  области, в Тосно. Принято считать, что в Питере всегда всё дороже. Правда?

----------


## Инна Р.

*Татьяна Миронова*,  Привет!
Нет, не правда! У всех по разном! Разброс цен начинается с 1500 в час.
С занятостью нынче хорошо! Корпорашки пришли. А вот январь не запоняется. :))

----------


## Веда

Доброго времени суток, земляки! Рада всем вам! Принимайте меня, пожалуйста, в свой дружный коллектив единомышленников - петербуржцев и ленинградцев!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Веда*, Принимаем!!!   :Smile3:  Пришла тоже сюда пошевелить земляков!
Ребят, кто собирается на мартовскую туссовку - давайте встречаться уже!  :Vah:  :Grin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Коллеги, земляки! :Smile3: 
Сообщаю, что завтра, с 16 до 19 часов я приглашаю всех питерцев - ведущих, желающих принять участие в мартовской Тамадее и посетить семинар А. Зайцева, в " *Кофе-Хауз*" на Сенной площади в торговый центр "Пик", для оплаты своего участия. :Oj: 
Прибегайте и те, кто хочет просто поболтать! Буду рада!  :Yes4: 
До завтра!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## atalon

А чё в Питере мужиков совсем нету? Иль я не туда попал?!

----------


## norrator

> А чё в Питере мужиков совсем нету? Иль я не туда попал?!


Смотрю как то по ТВ беседуют Жванецкий и Познер
П-Михаил,скажите а Вы по жизни,всё же человек грустный?
Ж-Я?Да,скорее да....
П-Ага...т.е и по жизни и сечас в студии Вы грустный,но почему?
Ж-Ну так с такими вопросами...
Анатолий,я искренне считаю,что мужчин питерцев,здесь,на форуме БОЛЬШЕ,чем представительниц очаровательной половины населения,но пишим мы реже(вопрос почему,втогричен)ИМХО :Aga:

----------


## atalon

> Смотрю как то по ТВ беседуют Жванецкий и Познер
> П-Михаил,скажите а Вы по жизни,всё же человек грустный?
> Ж-Я?Да,скорее да....
> П-Ага...т.е и по жизни и сечас в студии Вы грустный,но почему?
> Ж-Ну так с такими вопросами...
> Анатолий,я искренне считаю,что мужчин питерцев,здесь,на форуме БОЛЬШЕ,чем представительниц очаровательной половины населения,но пишим мы реже(вопрос почему,втогричен)ИМХО


Пожалуй оно так и есть.
Думаю нам неплохо было бы пообщаться по делу, может обсудить возникающие проблемы. А главное в общении найти пути преодоления рабочих негативов.

----------


## Инна Р.

> А чё в Питере мужиков совсем нету?


Ой, в Питере мужиков полно! :Grin: 
Только вот видно они тугодумыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы  :Vah:  - вы ведь, Анатолий вон сколько 3 года думали, прежде, чем решили заговорить о



> возникающих  проблемах.


 :Yes4: 

Какие проблемы? может и мы, блондинки,  чем сгодимся? :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:

----------


## atalon

Я конечно не женоненавистник, скорее - наоборот. Женщин я ОООООоЧень люблю!
А слово "проблеме" надо было мне заменить, ну, например - конструктивный диалог профессионалов.

----------


## Инна Р.

Согласна, тем для диалогов больше, чем времени на беседы!

Вот я например озадачилась психологией Питерских ведущих вообще и мужчин в частности. Правда психологией начинающих, занимающихся " самодеятельность"...  Мне не понятно - почему до сих пор ни 1 из них не проявил интереса к семинару А. Зайцева, который в нашем городе сто лет не выступал. Неужели никому не интересно??? Представляете, ни 1 звонка с вопросом о семинаре.  :Grin: 

Вся страна учится у Зайцева, он дает семинары каждый год в 30, 40 городах - и собирает аншлаги. А в нашем Питере, где В Контакте просто каждый день выплывают и выплывают новые лица, явно начинающих ведущих - никакого интереса. Может Вы знаете?  :Vah:

----------


## atalon

Наверное к своему стыду, но я тоже узнал про Зайцева только от Вас. Кто он и что предлагает для ваших тамадей я не понял и со страниц тамадейского сайта.
Нашел там только несколько фотографий и общие фразы о том какой он замечательный. 
Если есть какие то ссылки с информацией  о его творческой деятельности - поделитесь пожалуйста. 
А на счет психологии, так она у каждого своя. Тенденция перехода к деятельности тамады из самых разных областей и из самых разных профессий началась не вчера. Но сейчас этот процесс приобрел массовый характер. Если раньше профессионализм взращивался годами, то теперь поток доступной информации и современные технологии позволяют обзавесьтись пакетом, который в принципе может составить скелет программы - это пара пустяков.
Но.....
*Опыт не заменить ни чем!*

----------


## Инна Р.

> Опыт не заменить ни чем!


Так я же про начинающих говорю!!! :)))

Сама, когда искала информацию о нем в Инете столкнулась с тем, что никаким пиаром он не занимается - а поэтому замечательных отзывов, крутого сайта и всего такого не имеет.
Я сужу о нем по огромному колличеству отзывов коллег из самых разных уголков, которые посетили его семинары и по видео. 
Ну а все его регалии, и творческая биография представлена на *моем* персональном сайте. Вы его имели ввиду, говоря: 



> со страниц тамадейского сайта.


 ???

----------


## atalon

Я сейчас уже не вспомню на каком именно сайте я видел информацию о которой упомянул в предыдущем сообщении. Возможно это был Ваш сайт. 
А можно ли и мне увидеть видео о котором говорите вы?......

----------


## Инна Р.

> видео о котором говорите вы?


У меня на диске. Выкладывать в инет чужое видео не могу, к сожалению.  :Vah:

----------


## atalon

> У меня на диске. Выкладывать в инет чужое видео не могу, к сожалению.


Значит - не судьба.............

----------


## Инна Р.

> Значит - не судьба.............


 обреченно произнес мужчина! :Grin:  
А я уверена - что это не судьба виновата, а маленько другие силы! 
Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
От части Вы мне помогли выяснить психологию Питерского ведущего!!! 
 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  Видать звезды в марте неблагоприятно расположились над Питером!  :Grin: 
А над другими регионами нормально!  :Taunt:

----------


## Инна Р.

Уважаемые *форумчане* из Питера  и окрестностей и *гости* нашего форума! 

Не стесняйтесь звонить и записываться на мастер - классы А. Зайцева. 
Такая возможнось у нас бывает не часто!  :Grin: 
Много ли вы знаете профи, которые занимаются обучением ведущих?
А много ли вы знаете профи, которые делятся своими игровыми программами, фишками, приемами вовлечения в игру?

Выйти с уровня "художественной самодеятельности" можно, тратя на это годы,а иногда и десятилетия!
А можно ускорить процесс, хотя бы иногда бывая на подобных мероприятиях, и наблюдая, как работают Мастера! 

2 дня или 12 часов мастер-классов и игровых программ от А. Зайцева + танцминутки от хореографа И. Меткиной с аниматорскими танцами - всего 5000 р.  :Aga: , плюс "Свидетельство" об участии в семинаре, плюс кофе-брейки.

Жду звонков по телефону: 945-90-83 Инна.

----------


## Веда

> Наверное к своему стыду, но я тоже узнал про Зайцева только от Вас. Кто он и что предлагает для ваших тамадей я не понял и со страниц тамадейского сайта.
> Нашел там только несколько фотографий и общие фразы о том какой он замечательный.


Здесь можно ознакомиться со сценарным мастерством Александра Зайцева. http://www.orgdosug.ru/pubcatalog.php?cid=585 
Про авторское право напоминать не стану, все взрослые, знаем.





> Вот я например озадачилась психологией Питерских ведущих вообще и мужчин в частности. Правда психологией начинающих, занимающихся " самодеятельность"... Мне не понятно - почему до сих пор ни 1 из них не проявил интереса к семинару А. Зайцева, который в нашем городе сто лет не выступал. Неужели никому не интересно??? Представляете, ни 1 звонка с вопросом о семинаре.


Инна, действительно не понятно, почему? 

Возможно, из-за того, что он не делает себе громкой рекламы. Но то, что действительно ценно в рекламе не нуждается. 

Возможно потому, что не считают нужным  совершенствоваться. По многим причинам: лень, дела-заботы, проблемы, осознание своего совершенства и так далее.  Забыли слова Шекспира: "Вернейшая порука мастерства - не признавать свое же совершенство."

Возможно, потому что  сейчас очень заняты, не заходят на наш форум или вообще на нем не зарегистрированы, а потому не имеют информации о его семинаре.

Если не знают, это одно, если не хотят ... 
Жаль. И не столько их самих жаль, сколько их клиентов.

Но! Мы же добрые волшебники! Нужно посиморонить, чтобы все, кому нужны знания и опыт Александра Зайцева узнали и пришли, приехали, прилетели на семинар! 
К своему счастью и пользе и к радости тех, кому мы призваны дарить праздник!

Научить нельзя, можно только научиться!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Возможно, потому что сейчас очень заняты, не заходят на наш форум


Сомневаюсь... пол года я приглашаю всех на семинар.  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 
Ну наверное, загадка осталась не разгаданной! 
А значит Санк - Петербург будет и дальше показывать "Медного всадника", Скороговорки "Холм с кулями" и шоу с латексными масками.  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Олеч

> Здесь можно ознакомиться со сценарным мастерством Александра Зайцева. http://www.orgdosug.ru/pubcatalog.php?cid=585 
> Про авторское право напоминать не стану, все взрослые, знаем.


Огромное СПАСИБО!!!Уже читаю...интересно.... :Ok:

----------


## atalon

*Спасибо за ссылочки!*
Дорогие женщины! А вот возмущаться повода совсем нет. Говорить, что в Питере все работают плохо, потому что Зайцева не видели, - подход в корне не правильный.
Сценарии, которые я прочитал по ссылке достойны внимания. Но подобных текстов в инете...., в общем много!
В чем эксклюзивность оплачиваемых уроков?...
Вопрос пока остается открытым.
Просьба к организаторам, озвучьте пожалуйста программу уроков Зайцева.
Всем удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

*atalon*, Вас я даже и не пытаюсь уговаривать! Вы товарисчь опытный...это  я так по свадебному форуму сужу... 

*На «Тамадее» 2011 в Санк-Петербурге, А. Зайцев будет демонстрировать:

Игровой репертуар для взрослых.
Манки (способы вовлечения в игровое действо)
Использование реквизита в игровых программах.
Трансформация предмета.
Музыкальные игры.
Репертуар для свадьбы, юбилея, дня рождения.
О проблемах игрового жанра.*




> Говорить, что в Питере все работают плохо, потому что Зайцева не видели, - подход в корне не правильный.


А вот так я и не говорю!!!!
У меня везде написано: для начинающих ведущих - это раз! 
А два - так же у меня написано, скопировала с того самого тамадейского сайта:

Обращение к коллегам из Питера. 
Уважаемые коллеги! В нашем славном городе огромное количество отличных, талантливых, успешных, опытных ведущих.Если кто то из Вас захочет принять участие в мероприятии как преподаватель – пишите, звоните! Я буду рада с Вами сотрудничать! 

А это скопировала из рекламы:

Приглашаю опытных мастеров, для знакомства и дальнейшего сотрудничества в плане организации обучающих мероприятий! Если Вам есть, что сказать коллегам, если Вы готовы делиться опытом с новичками в профессии, буду Вам рада! 

И тоже ни одного звонка! 

Просто равнодушие. Это не значит, что все плохо работают - это значит, что все сидят в своих мирках, со своей короной на голове, подсматривают тут на форуме за нами,  и  их все устраивает. 
Питерцы не ездят учиться никуда,не только на Зайцева! В Москву ездят 4 или 5 ребят раз в год. И все....
Удивительно - но факт! :)))

Лично я б не пожалела 5000, что б сходить на мастер - класс любого Питерского ведущего, который способен предемонстрировать программу на 12 (!!!!!!!!!!!!) часов!  :Vah:  :Grin:

----------


## Веда

> Дорогие женщины! А вот возмущаться повода совсем нет. Говорить, что в Питере все работают плохо, потому что Зайцева не видели, - подход в корне не правильный.


Так никто и не утверждает, что "в Питере все работают плохо, потому что Зайцева не видели". В Санкт-Петербурге достаточное количество восхитительных ведущих! И тех, кто стремиться ими стать! И тех, кто совершенствуется и оттачивает свое мастерство на благо празднующей Родины! Но есть и те, кто проводит праздники совсем не на высшем уровне. 
Дело то в другом, что НЕТ ЖЕЛАНИЯ И ЗАИНТЕРЕСОВАННОСТИ приехать на семинар признанного Мастера. Тем более, что ехать никуда не нужно, он сам приезжает, чтобы поделиться своим искусством и опытом с нами.  Я, надеюсь, что не стоит напоминать золотое правило общения, что о присутствующих не говорят и их в виду не имеют.
Я столкнулась с  такой же реакцией, когда приехала на семинар по Современным свадебным тенденциям в Москву. Из Санкт-Петербурга я была одна, остальные из Москвы и из других городов России. 
И еще: приезжая в разные города нашей необъятной Родины, встречаюсь с ведущими и прихожу в восхищении от того, как они стараются разнообразить программу, стремятся в самосовершенствованию, может, потому что над ними не довлеет звание жителя культурной столицы?!




> Сценарии, которые я прочитал по ссылке достойны внимания. Но подобных текстов в инете...., в общем много!
> В чем эксклюзивность оплачиваемых уроков?...


Я думаю, что конечно, важно ЧТО, но  особенно важно КАК! И если ЧТО можно легко найти в интернете или в профессиональной литературе, то КАК, к сожалению не найти.  Это как ораторское искусство: можно прочитать горы литературы по красноречию, но при этом оратором не стать! И дикция подкачала, и дыхание перехватывает, и интонируешь не так как нужно, и монотон вместо живости и яркости, и звук открытый, там, где не должен быть таким, и навязчивые движения донимают, и так далее. И вот этим нюансам можно научиться  только у МАСТЕРА! Это передается от сердца к сердцу, берется с рук МАСТЕРА. Согласитесь, что   в нашей профессии очень много общего с ораторским искусством и методами его освоения! 
Но еще раз повторюсь: научить нельзя, можно только научиться!




> Просьба к организаторам, озвучьте пожалуйста программу уроков Зайцева.
> Всем удачи!


А к просьбе я тоже присоединяюсь. Может быть, большее количество информации привлечет сомневающихся.

----------


## Веда

> Лично я б не пожалела 5000, что б сходить на мастер - класс любого Питерского ведущего, который способен предемонстрировать программу на 12 (!!!!!!!!!!!!) часов!


Полностью поддерживаю! Так ведь никто не приглашает...

И дело еще вот в чем: нужно уметь рассказать, уметь показать, уметь научить. 
Если человек умеет выступать (говорить, проводить праздники) красиво, виртуозно, красноречиво это еще совсем не означает, что он может  или захочет этому научить кого-то еще!  Это отдельный талант!

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Всем здравствуйте! Я теперь и здесь отметилась. Меня зовут Анна. В свадебной индустрии так чтобы серьезно 2 года, хотя до этого для друзей вела и свадьбы и юбилеи но не бизнеса  ради а просто нравилось. 
А из наглого хвастовства как режиссер и ведущая проводила еще 10 лет назад "Осенний карнавал" уличный ежегодный праздник для жителей Выборгского района, ну а из более ближайших была режиссером 100-летия Училищного дома им.Пушкина в Манеже кадетского корпуса в 2007 году (около 1000 зрителей).
А ведущей семейных праздников стала только сейчас т.к. считаю (до сих пор,хотя допускаю что мои взгляды уже устаревают) что ведущий на свадьбе должен быть не мальчик и не девочка 20-летнего возраста а все-таки человек с опытом и профессиональным и личным жизненным. 
Так что когда стукнуло 34 года решила что пора. 
Так что я еще совсем юная тамада.

----------


## atalon

> Всем здравствуйте! считаю что ведущий на свадьбе должен быть не мальчик и не девочка 20-летнего возраста а все-таки человек с опытом и профессиональным и личным жизненным


Начинал довольно рано и хорошо помню сколько дискомфорта испытывал в молодые годы. Но на сегодня многое из негатива можно с успехом обойти, используя современное информационное пространство, чужой опыт и грамотный подход к организации процесса. 
Единственный недостаток такого варианта - использование жесткой программы и неспособность к живой импровизации, в лаконичной форме, а не тупой наезд на гостей. Но, как известно у палки два конца. У молодых есть и сильные стороны. Они знают чего хотят, жестко держатся своей линии, агрессивны в работе и в продвижении своих услуг (в хорошем смысле этого слова).

----------


## Гостья из будущего

У каждого свой путь и каждый поступает так как он  считает нужным, а по поводу жесткой программы - лично у меня таковой нет, т.к. сценический опыт у меня с 6 лет т.е. уже 30 лет, а именно как ведущей около 20 лет. А по поводу некой агрессивности у молодых - присутствует но по-моему в силу как раз возраста, т.к. каждому возрасту (масло масленое) присуща своя психология.

А вообще я очень рада с вами всеми познакомиться!!!!!!

----------


## mcnickel

Привет! питерские коллеги!!!
В сфере услуг проведения с 2005 года.
начинал как аниматор на праздниках под руководством одной из фирм... 
плотно работаю 2 последних года и успел уже праздники разной тематики:свадьбы, корпоративы и тематические, юбилеи, детские дни рождения, клубный формат, концерты и т.п.
Буду рад общению с вами

----------


## Людмила ZUM

И   мы   рады   коллегам!   Вливайся, общайся, знакомься    Алексей!   Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Duet_kapriss

Примите к  себе Ломоносовский  район?

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Ломоновский район?   Да  рады   вам!   Честное слово!  Давайте, пишите, расскажите о себе, земляки!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Питерцы,с 3 по 5 августа буду с семьей в вашем прекрасном городе!Если есть желание,могли бы с кем-нибудь попить кофе! :Derisive:

----------


## Elisabir

Как то тема Питерских ребят смотрю поугасла, но может с моим сообщением как то возродится)))) Я тоже из Питера.. зовут меня Мария, работаю совершенно в другой сфере, но волею судеб приходится осваивать и новую для меня профессию ведущей..  Уважаемые Питерцы, кто сможет помочь какими советами буду очень рада.. пока руководство ресторана дало задачу провести Новогодние корпоративы и и Новогоднюю ночь...с чего начинать пока еще не знаю... с началом всегда сложно.. в опыте только пара проведенных свадеб.. и то одна у родственников а вторая у друзей сотрудников ресторана в которой поет мой муж, впрочем после этой свадьбы и поставили задачку новогоднюю нам))) Тут уже много пересмотрела, нашла интересного .. составить бы теперь все воедино...надеюсь с вашей помощью справлюсь)))

----------


## София Руднева

а мы из Петербурга ,не нашли тему для обсуждения, поэтому пишу здесь)

----------

